# Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?



## RyzA (3. Juni 2019)

*Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Nabend!


Wie viele bestimmt mitbekommen hat sich Andrea Nahles aus allen politischen Ämtern zurückgezogen.
Das war irgendwie zu erwarten nachdem der Druck immer größer wurde und die SPD eine Wahlschlappe nach der anderen hinnehmen mußte.

Nach Nahles-Ruecktritt: SPD-Vorstand beraet in drei Wochen auch ueber die GroKo - WELT

Schade das Manuela Schwesig nicht Vorsitzende werden will. Ihr hätte ich das zugetraut.
Malu Dreyer und Thorsten Schäfer-Gümbel stehen auch nicht zu Verfügung. Wobei ich mir Letzteren auch nicht wirklich dafür vorstellen kann.
Olaf Scholz hatte den Vorsitz schon vorweg für sich ausgeschlossen.

Ungünstig das jetzt solche Personaldebatten geführt werden müssen, wobei noch inhaltlich einige wichtige Dinge im Koalitionsvertrag stehen welche umgesetzt werden sollten.
Wenn die große Koalition zerbrechen und es  Neuwahlen geben würde, dann würde die SPD wahrscheinlich noch weiter abrutschen. Wohlmöglich auf 10-15% und nicht mehr die die zweitgrößte Partei sein.
Dann kann von einer Volkspartei keine Rede mehr sein.

Die SPD hat zwar mit der Agenda 2010 einige Fehler gemacht aber war auch wieder auf Korrekturkurs. Der Mindestlohn, die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe, Rente mit 63 sind alles SPD Verdienste.
Aber der "kleine Mann" vergibt ihr nicht mehr so schnell.

Zukünftig wird wohl die Zeit der großen "Volks" Parteien vorbei sein. Und man einen bunten Mix aus vielen kleineren bis mittelgroßen Parteien haben, wie es auch schon in anderen Ländern zu sehen ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber der "kleine Mann" vergibt ihr nicht mehr so schnell.


 Wer sich von der Arbeiterpartei zur Arbeiterverräterpartei entwickelt, hat einfach nichts anderes verdient.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Zukünftig wird wohl die Zeit der großen "Volks" Parteien vorbei sein. Und man einen bunten Mix aus vielen kleineren bis mittelgroßen Parteien haben, wie es auch schon in anderen Ländern zu sehen ist.


 Irgendwie sind wir wieder in der Weimarer Republik.


----------



## yingtao (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> ...
> Ungünstig das jetzt solche Personaldebatten geführt werden müssen, wobei noch inhaltlich einige wichtige Dinge im Koalitionsvertrag stehen welche umgesetzt werden sollten...



Ich finde das solche Personaldebatten schon längst überfällig sind. Über Jahre gibt es in der SPD keine richtige Leitperson die die Werte der Partei verkörpert und dem Volk zeigt wofür sie in erster Linie steht. Es ließt immer wieder von internen Machtkämpfen wo der eine versucht wen anders in die Pfanne zu hauen um deren Posten zu übernehmen. Anscheinend geht es nicht mehr um Politik und das Wohl des Volkes, sondern einfach nur so hoch steigen und Kontakte knüpfen, damit man fürs Leben ausgesorgt hat.

Der Koalitionsvertrag spielt erstmal keine Rolle, da schon einige Dinge die darin vereinbart wurden nicht eingehalten wurden und keiner der Koalitionspartner sich aktuell traut die Koalition aufzulösen, da die genau wissen das sie keine Mehrheit erreichen werden. Die anderen Parteien wie die FDP, Grünen, Linke oder auch CDU haben eine klare politische Linie und Ziele wo man weiß was die machen wollen, wenn sie eine Mehrheit erreichen. Bei der SPD wechselt die Führung alle paar Jahre, es versuchen sich immer neue Gesichter in den Vordergrund zu schieben und jeder hat andere Ziele wodurch man gar nicht weiß was die überhaupt erreichen wollen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Kühnert wäre da mal interessant. Mit ihm würde sich wohl wirklich was ändern.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Au ja, Enteignung FTW!


----------



## seahawk (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die SPD ist maximal unglaubwürdig geworden. Eine Partei der Mitte, die links sein will und neoliberal handelt. Wenn man Schmidt, Brandt oder andere SPD Größen denkt und sich dann einen Kühnert als Vorsitzenden vorstellt...


----------



## Rolk (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Au ja Kühnert. Ich wollte schon immer in einem sozialistischen Pleitestaat leben. ^^


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kühnert wäre da mal interessant. Mit ihm würde sich wohl wirklich was ändern.



Ja klar ändert sich dann etwas, Richtung 5-10%!


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Interessant ist ja, dass keiner den Job haben will.
Andererseits aber logisch, denn der neue Vorsitzende wird mit den nächsten Landtagswahlen dieses Jahr untergehen und ist dann ein gebranntes Kind.
Daher warten alle die Landtagswahlen ab und schauen dann, wie die Lage ist.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Mich erinnert das immer man die Legislaturperiode 2009 bis 2013 und was dort für illustres Stühlerücken und hektische Betriebsamkeit bei der FDP war, nachdem sie aus allen möglichen Landesparlamenten rausgeflogen sind, massiv Stimmen bei der Europawahl verloren haben und zum Schluss auch den Einzug in den Bundestag für die Legislaturperiode 2013 - 2017 verpasst haben.


----------



## matty2580 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich bin seit fast 20 Jahren SPD-Mitglied, und zu einer Zeit eingetreten aus viele ausgetreten sind.
Damals gehörte ich noch zu den deutlich jüngeren Mitgliedern mit unter 30 Jahren.

Die neue große Koalition wird meiner Partei bei den nächsten Wahlen sehr schaden, bei den kommenden Landtagswahlen, aber auch bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl.
Das war ein großer Fehler gewesen noch einmal mit der CDU zu regieren.

Volkspartei ist die SPD mit Sicherheit nicht mehr, auch nicht links, sondern eher eine neoliberale Partei.
Das war einmal anders, hatte sich aber spätestens mit Schröder und Co. deutlich verändert.

Am besten wäre es die große Koalition aufzulösen, und Neuwahlen zu machen.
Eine neue große Koalition wäre dann auch nicht mehr möglich, da wir mit Sicherheit irgendwo bei 15% landen werden.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Also die sozial-liberale Koalition unter Helmut Schmidt war links?
Klar hat Schröder Fehler gemacht, ganz klar auch Richtung Finanzmärkte, ich finde es nur ulkig, dass man die SPD immer links verordnet oder neuerdings Kevin und seiner "demokratischen Kollektivierung" hinterher läuft, das Angebot gibt es in Form der Linkspartei seit 1990 und hatten die jemals 10 plus %?


----------



## matty2580 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Grundsätzlich ist der Spruch richtig, dass Wahlen in der Mitte gewonnen werden.
Das Problem dahinter ist nur, dass sich jetzt 5 Parteien in der Mitte um die Wähler prügeln.
In einem 3 Parteien System hat das funktioniert, aber nicht in einem 6 Parteien System, wo viele Parteien im Vorfeld schon Koalitionen ausschließen.

Das führt natürlich zu einem Ausfransen der Ränder, die dann niemand mehr im Fokus hat.

25 Jahre nach der Wiedervereinigung gibt es in der ehemaligen DDR immer noch deutlich weniger Rente, eine viel höhere Arbeitslosigkeit als im Bundesdurchschnitt, eine extreme Überalterung der Bevölkerung, niedrigeren Lebensstandard, u.s.w.

Dazu kommt eine Vervierfachung der Obdachlosigkeit in den letzten Jahren, riesige Schlangen an den Tafeln, geringe Aufstiegschancen, Zementierung der Bildung, wer aus einem armen Elternhaus kommt hat quasi keine echten Chancen sich zu verbessern, die Schere zwischen arm und reich geht weiter auseinander, u.s.w.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Das war ein großer Fehler gewesen noch einmal mit der CDU zu regieren.


Sie wollten ja zuerst nicht. Erst als Steinmeier an die Parteien appelliert hat die Regierungsverantwortung  zu übernehmen.
Alternative wären nur Neuwahlen gewesen. Da die FDP eine Jamaika Koalition zuvor hat platzen lassen.
Bei Neuwahlen hätten CDU und SPD wahrscheinlich noch schlechter abgeschnitten und die AfD mehr Stimmen bekommen.


----------



## matty2580 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die Stimmen für Neuwahlen werden immer lauter bei uns in der SPD.
Fast in allen Ortsvereinen redet man da gerade sehr intensiv darüber.

Wir sind aktuell nur noch einen Parteitag der SPD von Neuwahlen entfernt.....


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wegen mir kann die  ganze SPD hinter der 5% Hürde verschwinden. Die Partei steht für nichts mehr, ist sich innerlich nicht einig und kommt den Wählern dann noch blöd "Die Bürger haben uns nicht verstanden" ne ist klar richtiger wäre "wir haben nicht auf unsere Wähler gehört".


----------



## Andregee (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Au ja Kühnert. Ich wollte schon immer in einem sozialistischen Pleitestaat leben. ^^


Nur blöd das im Kapitalismus alles auf Pump gebaut wird. Der Unterschied besteht nur darin, das es genügend Menschen gibt, die in ein System investieren im Sinne von Rendite und dabei verkennem das das Finanzvolumen im Vergleich zur realen Wirtschaftsleistung um das x fache erhöht  und eine Korrektur des ganzen längst überfällig, was jedoch künstlich verhindert wird den Zentralbanken sei dank 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Volkspartei ist die SPD mit Sicherheit nicht mehr, auch nicht links, sondern eher eine neoliberale Partei.
> Das war einmal anders, hatte sich aber spätestens mit Schröder und Co. deutlich verändert.



Das ist das Kernproblem der SPD, ihre Mitglieder kommen mit einer sich verändernden Welt nicht klar.  Hartz IV war zwar nicht gut oder gerecht aber zur damaligen Zeit war es notwendig. Aber anstatt zu sagen, dass es halt sein musste, jetzt andere Bedingungen herrschen und man neu an die Sache heran geht,  zerfleischt man sich immer noch selber mit Hartz IV. 

Aber gut den NATO Doppelbeschluss hat man Schmidt ja auch erst irgendwann in den späten 90ern ansatzweise vergeben.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wenn es wieder Neuwahlen gibt wird es vermutlich nicht für schwarz-gelb reichen. Jamaika ist schwierig und ja vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gescheitert.
Dann gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit von rot-rot-grün, vielleicht mit einer knappen Mehrheit.
Aber die SPD wird bundesweit die Zusammenarbeit mit den Linken ablehnen.
Alles nicht so leicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ach Neuwahlen, Neuwahlen kostet doch alles nur unser Geld, ich wär mal wieder für ne Monarchie das bringt viele Vorteile mit sich .


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ach Neuwahlen, Neuwahlen kostet doch alles nur unser Geld, ich wär mal wieder für ne Monarchie das bringt viele Vorteile mit sich .


Guttenberg als König.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder Neuwahlen gibt wird es vermutlich nicht für schwarz-gelb reichen. Jamaika ist schwierig und ja vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gescheitert.
> Dann gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit von rot-rot-grün, vielleicht mit einer knappen Mehrheit.
> Aber die SPD wird bundesweit die Zusammenarbeit mit den Linken ablehnen.
> Alles nicht so leicht.



Ich weiß nicht wie du zu dieser Einschätzung kommst, aber ich kann dir versichern, das ich glaube das eine Mehrheit in der Union, Schwarz - Grün möchte, als ideale Konstellation, nur die Hardcore Leute wollen noch etwas mit der Lindner FDP zu tun haben.
Wo du eine Mehrheit für Grüm, Rot, Rot siehst ist mir bei den momentanen Umfragen schleierhaft, darüber hinaus trennen die Grünen und die Linke Welten auf Bundesebene, wenn es um Außen und Sicherheitspolitik, Europapolitik und Wirtschaftspolitik geht.

Eine mögliche Schwarz-Grüne Koalition ist von den Mehrheitsverhältnissen bei einer Neuwahl erreichbar!


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie du zu dieser Einschätzung kommst, aber ich kann dir versichern, das ich glaube das eine Mehrheit in der Union, Schwarz - Grün möchte, als ideale Konstellation, nur die Hardcore Leute wollen noch etwas mit der Lidner FDP zu tun haben.
> Wo du eine Mehrheit für Grüm, Rot, Rot siehst ist mir bei den momentanen Umfragen schleierhaft, darüber hinaus trennen die Grünen und die Linke Welten auf Bundesebene, wenn es um Außen und Sicherheitspolitik, Europapolitik und Wirtschaftspolitik geht.
> 
> Eine mögliche Schwarz-Grüne Koalition ist von den Mehrheitsverhältnissen bei einer Neuwahl erreichbar!


Ja ok. Schwarz-grün wäre auch noch möglich ohne die FDP.



> Wo du eine Mehrheit für Grüm, Rot, Rot siehst ist mir bei den momentanen Umfragen schleierhaft, darüber hinaus trennen die Grünen und die Linke Welten auf Bundesebene, wenn es um Außen und Sicherheitspolitik, Europapolitik und Wirtschaftspolitik geht.


Aber doch bestimmt nicht soviel wie CSU und Linke , oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wenn die CDU wirklich auf Bundesebene auf die Grünen zugeht, zeigt das doch bloß, was Merkel aus dieser einst konservativen Partei gemacht hat. 

Einen zahnlosen, sich links anbiedernden Tiger.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es die große Koalition aufzulösen, und Neuwahlen zu machen.
> Eine neue große Koalition wäre dann auch nicht mehr möglich, da wir mit Sicherheit irgendwo bei 15% landen werden.



Davor haben die Abgenordeten der SPD aber große Angst, denn es geht ja um die Posten. Viele würden ihr Mandat verlieren.
Daher habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass die SPD die Sache erst mal vor sich her schiebt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die CDU wirklich auf Bundesebene auf die Grünen zugeht, zeigt das doch bloß, was Merkel aus dieser einst konservativen Partei gemacht hat.



Was für eine Alternative hat die CDU denn?
Die Koalition mit der SPD hätte heute keine Mehrheit mehr.
Da Karrenbauer aber gerne Kanzler werden will, bleibt nichts anderes als die Grünen.


----------



## matty2580 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> .....was Merkel aus dieser einst konservativen Partei gemacht hat.



Die Grünen sind keine linke Partei, auch die SPD nicht.
Heute gibt es da nur noch die Linkspartei, die aber immer mehr Zuspruch verliert.

Und natürlich ist die CDU/CSU eine konservative Partei, auch die FDP, und die AFD.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die AfD ist NICHT konservativ, sondern rechtsextrem und demokratiefeindlich, das hat sehr sehr wenig mit der Union zu tun.

Ob die FDP konservativ ist, sei mal dahin gestellt, ich hallte sie eher für neoliberal und opportunistisch, wo da das konservative steckt, muss man mir auch noch aufzeigen, wahrscheinlich findet man etwas mit der Lupe.



> Was für eine Alternative hat die CDU denn?
> Die Koalition mit der SPD hätte heute keine Mehrheit mehr.
> Da Karrenbauer aber gerne Kanzler werden will, bleibt nichts anderes als die Grünen.



Als wenn jetzt nur Leute aus der CDU Kanzler werden wollen, wenn es überraschend läuft stellen auch die Grünen den Kanzler, wobei ich denke, dass sie das gar nicht wollen, weil es die Partei völlig überfordern würde.
Die CDU wollte schon 2013 Schwarz - Grüm, allerdings wollte das Herr Tritin nicht und der war damals noch zu stark, genauso wie die CDU 2017 Jamaika wollte und auch wieder keine Große Koalition.

Im Endeffekt geht es doch bei einer Neuewahl darum, eine stabile demokratische Mehrheit zu finden, die das Land die nächsten 4 Jahre regieren kann, und außer Schwarz-Grün sehe ich da im Moment nichts.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die AfD ist NICHT konservativ, sondern rechtsextrem und demokratiefeindlich, das hat sehr sehr wenig mit der Union zu tun.
> 
> Ob die FDP konservativ ist, sei mal dahin gestellt, ich hallte sie eher für neoliberal und opportunistisch, wo da das konservative steckt, muss man mir auch noch aufzeigen, wahrscheinlich findet man etwas mit der Lupe.



Glaubst du wirklich das eine rechtsextreme, Demokratie feindliche Partei in Deutschland zugelassen werden würde? Einfach mal drüber nachdenken und nicht immer alles nachprabbeln. Die AFD ist momentan das Beste was passieren konnte endlich kommt mal Bewegung rein und nein ich bin kein AFD Wähler bevor hier wieder ne Nazi Keule geschwungen wird, eine ordentliche Oppositionspartei hat einfach gefehlt und genau das liefert die AFD.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was für eine Alternative hat die CDU denn? Die Koalition mit der SPD hätte heute keine Mehrheit mehr. Da Karrenbauer aber gerne Kanzler werden will, bleibt nichts anderes als die Grünen.



Nicht regieren. 

Einfach mal die eigenen politischen Überzeugungen über das Regieren um jeden Preis stellen. Das ist schon seit langem ein Grundübel in der Politik, nicht nur bei der CDU.

Ich fand es nach der Bundestagswahl richtig, wie z.B. die FPD reagiert hat. Wenn man bis zur Unkenntlichkeit die eigenen Positionen aufgeben muss, ist es halt besser, wenn man auf das Regieren verzichtet und dafür faule Kompromisse eingeht. 

Aber für diese richtige Handlung wurde ja die FDP und auch Herr Lindner massiv angefeindet im deutschen Medienwald. Der ist halt seit längerem sehr grün eingestellt. 

Passend dazu auch diese zwei Links:

Kann der Erwerb dieser Medien steuerlich geltend gemacht werden? - WELT

Parteipraeferenz von Politikjournalisten in Deutschland | Umfrage



matty2580 schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind keine linke Partei, auch die SPD nicht.



Natürlich sind das linke Parteien. Oder ist Pro-Masseneinwanderung neuerdings eine konservative Forderung?



matty2580 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es da nur noch die Linkspartei, die aber immer mehr Zuspruch verliert.



Also alles rechts von der Linkspartei ist nicht mehr links? 



matty2580 schrieb:


> Und natürlich ist die CDU/CSU eine konservative Partei, auch die FDP, und die AFD.



Die AFD ist nationalkonservativ, die FDP ist liberal. Die CDU ist schon lange nicht mehr konservativ und die CSU bellt zwar aus Bayer, macht aber Merkels falschen Kurs mit.

Das die CDU links ist, sieht übrigens auch der Wähler so.

Waehler sehen CDU erstmals links der Mitte - Politik-News - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## matty2580 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich war Wahlfelfer bei den letzten Wahlen in Potsdam, Wahlkreis 6503, und mache dass schon seit vielen Jahren.
Bei uns haben über 40% AFD gewählt.
Und das waren keine rechtsextremen Bürger, sondern ganz normale Menschen.

Der Begriff linke Partei stammt noch aus den Anfängen der Demokratie in Deutschland.
Damals gab es die kommunistische Partei, und als gemäßigte Alternative dazu die SPD.
Von den Idealen und Werten könnte die SPD von heute gar nicht weiter entfernt sein, und auch die Grünen nicht.
Was ihr als links bezeichnet ist im historischen Kontext nicht links.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die AfD liefert nichts anderes als parlamentarische Clownsarbeit und missbraucht das Parlament dazu, ihre rechtsextremen, rassistischen, populistischen und demokratiefeindlichen Parolen zu verbreiten!
Die Parlamentsarbeit der AfD ist eher erbärmlich, da sie außer zur Migration, gar nichts auf der Reihe hat.

Eine Partei die öffentlich mehrmals und vehement erklärt hat, sie ist nicht an einer Gestaltung dieses Landes interessiert, außer sie hat die absolute Mehrheit, ist schon per Definition demokratiefeindlich, dazu steht "Der Flügel", als ein großer Teil der Partei, unter Beobachtung des Verfassungsschutzes.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die AfD ist NICHT konservativ, sondern rechtsextrem und demokratiefeindlich, das hat sehr sehr wenig mit der Union zu tun.



Wie viele Gesetze der „demokratiefeindlichen“ AfD hat das BVerfG eigentlich schon für verfassungswidrig erklärt und wie viele von der CDU?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ob die FDP konservativ ist, sei mal dahin gestellt, ich hallte sie eher für neoliberal und opportunistisch, wo da das konservative steckt, muss man mir auch noch aufzeigen, wahrscheinlich findet man etwas mit der Lupe.



Die FPD ist auch nie mit dem Anspruch konservativ zu sein angetreten, sondern liberal.

Und gerade die FPD opportunistisch zu nennen, nachdem diese 2017 auf die Macht verzichtet hat und die eigenen politischen Überzeugungen über die Macht gestellt haben, halte ich für eine sehr gewagte These. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt geht es doch bei einer Neuewahl darum, eine stabile demokratische Mehrheit zu finden, die das Land die nächsten 4 Jahre regieren kann, und außer Schwarz-Grün sehe ich da im Moment nichts.



Minderheitsregierung. Einfach mal für die Gesetze auch wirklich Mehrheit im Parlament erkämpfen und nicht alles abnicken lassen. Das wäre mal eine Leistung.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das die CDU links ist, sieht übrigens auch der Wähler so.
> 
> Waehler sehen CDU erstmals links der Mitte - Politik-News - Sueddeutsche.de


Ja, der CDU-Wähler sieht das so. 
Der ist im Schnitt 50 Jahre und älter: Bundestagswahl 2017


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, der CDU-Wähler sieht das so.
> Der ist im Schnitt 50 Jahre und älter: Bundestagswahl 2017



Nicht der CDU-Wähler, sondern die Mehrheit aller Wähler. 

Das ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Minderheitsregierung. Einfach mal für die Gesetze auch wirklich Mehrheit im Parlament erkämpfen und nicht alles abnicken lassen. Das wäre mal eine Leistung.



Hier kann man wunderschön sehen, auf welch staatspolitisch kleingeistigen Niveau du dich befindest, als wenn die größte Volkswirtschaft in Europa und auch der "schwerwiegenste" EU Mitgleidsstaat mit einer Minderheitsregierung zu regieren wäre, das sind alles Hirngespinste von Populisten und Idioten, die nichts anderes wollen, als die momentane deutsche Demokratie zu Grabe zu tragen.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht der CDU-Wähler, sondern die Mehrheit aller Wähler.
> 
> Das ist ein Unterschied.


...und was soll an der Union bitte _links_ sein?

In den letzten 30 Jahren wurde mehr Politik für Reiche, die Energielobby, Rüstungsindustrie und Automobilbranche gemacht als sonstirgendwann, geanuso findest du dort außerhalb der AfD die meisten Gegner der Homoehe.

Mit "Links" kann ich das nicht assoziieren.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Hat die Homoehe jetzt etwas mit links zu tun?
Das ist eher der Ausdruck des Konservatismus in der Union.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier kann man wunderschön sehen, auf welch staatspolitisch kleingeistigen Niveau du dich befindest, als wenn die größte Volkswirtschaft in Europa und auch der "schwerwiegenste" EU Mitgleidsstaat mit einer Minderheitsregierung zu regieren wäre, das sind alles Hirngespinste von Populisten und Idioten, die nichts anderes wollen, als die momentane deutsche Demokratie zu Grabe zu tragen.



In Norwegen – ein Staat der in vielen Wertungen (Demokratie, Wohlstand, Freiheit etc.) ganz oben, häufig sogar den Spitzenplatz belegt – sind Minderheitsregierung der absolute Usus. 

Also muss man hier nicht gleich wieder den Untergang der Demokratie herbeiphantasieren. 

Und das du – mal wieder – auf Beleidigungen zurückgreifen musst, zeigt einmal mehr, dass du einer Diskussion nicht gewachsen bist, weil dir die Argumente ausgehen. 

So langweilig, wie vorhersehbar. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und was soll an der Union bitte _links_ sein?



Frag die Wähler, die im Rahmen der repräsentativen Umfrage diese Aussage getroffen haben.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die AFD ist nationalkonservativ, die FDP ist liberal.


Die FDP ist aber hauptsächlich wirtschaftsliberal und tut immer so als sei sie für das ganze Volk.
Wenn die alleine an der Macht wären, würden sie Unternehmen alles erlauben und Gewerkschaften abschaffen.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Frag die Wähler, die im Rahmen der repräsentativen Umfrage diese Aussage getroffen haben.


DU hast doch behauptet, dass die Union von ihrem konservativem Kern abgekommen sei und irgend' eine Wählerumfrage von 2015 als Untermauerung hergenommen.

Wenn, dann müsste ich also eher dich fragen.^^


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

@Kaaruzo

Ja klar Norwegen ist ja in der EU und auch sonst als Schwergewicht in der Außen, Sicherheits und Wirtschaftspolitik bekannt und deren Regierung ist auch ständig gefordert sich International abzustimmen und Entscheidungen z.B. auf EU Gipfeln zu treffen..

Wie ich schon sagte, bei dir reicht einfach dein Abstraktionsvermögen nicht aus, die Folgen deiner eigenen Forderungen zu erfassen!


----------



## matty2580 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn die alleine an der Macht wären, würden sie Unternehmen alles erlauben und Gewerkschaften abschaffen.


Im Osten gibt es so gut wie keine Gewerkschaften mehr, und auch im Westen sieht es nicht viel besser aus, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie den Bereich  Automobilbau, Chemie, u.s.w.
Die Gewerkschaften haben sich selbst abgeschafft, und brauchten dafür noch nicht einmal eine FDP. ^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die FDP ist aber hauptsächlich wirtschaftsliberal und tut immer so als sei sie für das ganze Volk. Wenn die alleine an der Macht wären, würden sie Unternehmen alles erlauben und Gewerkschaften abschaffen.



Wirtschaftsliberalität ist eine Richtung der Liberalität. Es steht der FPD ja offen, damit Politik zu machen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> DU hast doch behauptet, dass die Union von ihrem konservativem Kern abgekommen sei und irgend' eine Wählerumfrage von 2015 als Untermauerung hergenommen.
> 
> Wenn, dann müsste ich also eher dich fragen.^^



Ich habe eine Quelle für meine Aussage verlinkt, die eine repräsentative Umfrage zitiert. Das sollte doch aussagekräftig genug sein, oder nicht?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar Norwegen ist ja in der EU und auch sonst als Schwergewicht in der Außen, Sicherheits und Wirtschaftspolitik bekannt und deren Regierung ist auch ständig gefordert sich International abzustimmen und Entscheidungen z.B. auf EU Gipfeln zu treffen..



Und obwohl sie gerade nicht der EU sind und kein Schwergewicht in der Außen, Sicherheits und Wirtschaftspolitik sind, stehen sie in vielen Wertungen über dem wirtschaftlichen Schwergewicht und EU-Mitgliedsstaat Deutschland. Soviel dazu.

Darüber hinaus, Deutschland Schwergewicht in der Außenpolitik- und Sicherheitspolitik? Bitte seit wann? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, bei dir reicht einfach dein Abstraktionsvermögen nicht aus, die Folgen deiner eigenen Forderungen zu erfassen!



Auch wenn du es blumig umschreibst, du zeigst mal wieder, dass du außer argumentum ad hominem nichts zu bieten hast für die Diskussion.

Bleib doch einfach mal sachlich. Ist doch nicht so schwer.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

@ matty2580

Das ist richtig analysiert.

@Kaaruzo

Ich habe auf alle fälle mehr Argumente zu bieten als du, der die Tragweite seiner eigenen Forderung nicht erfassen kann und als Beispiel mit einem 5 Millionen Einwohnerland kommt, das weder in der EU ist, noch irgendwo anders politisch oder wirtschaftlich von der "Gesamtkraft", auch nur ansatzweise mit Deutschland zu vergleichen ist. Dazu kommt die Bedeutung Deutschlands als Stabilitätsanker in der Mitte Europas/EU, aber was rede ich da, das erfasst du sowieso nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Quelle für meine Aussage verlinkt, die eine repräsentative Umfrage zitiert. Das sollte doch aussagekräftig genug sein, oder nicht?


...die vier Jahre alt ist.
Frag' doch mal heute einen 15-25 jährigen, für wie "links" er die Union hält.

Und meine eigentliche Frage hast du immernoch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Im Osten gibt es so gut wie keine Gewerkschaften mehr, und auch im Westen sieht es nicht viel besser aus, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie den Bereich Automobilbau, Chemie, u.s.w.
> Die Gewerkschaften haben sich selbst abgeschafft, und brauchten dafür noch nicht einmal eine FDP. ^^


Naja, kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Es gibt schon noch IG Bau und Metall. Pilotengewerkschaften usw.
Die Menschen sind auch wegen der Agenda 2010 aus den Gewerkschaften ausgetreten.  Weil sie meinten die stecken mit Schröder & Co unter einer Decke.
Aber das war ein Fehler. Weil die Gewerkschaften höhere Löhne aushandeln und Arbeitnehmerrechte bestärken.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wirtschaftsliberalität ist eine Richtung der Liberalität. Es steht der FPD ja offen, damit Politik zu machen.


Das sind reine Lobbyisten und mehr auch nicht. Noch schlimmer als andere Parteien.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das sind reine Lobbyisten und mehr auch nicht. Noch schlimmer als andere Parteien.



Die FDP macht eben Politik für einen kleinen Kreis von Leuten. Mal haben sie Glück und kriegen damit genug Stimmen für den Einzug in den Bundestag und dann gab es eben den Fall, dass es mal nicht gereicht hat.
Letztendlich macht das die SPD oder die Union auch, nur dass sie eben mehr Leute bedienen.
Was wir letztendlich brauchen ist ein Wechsel der Prioritäten.


----------



## seahawk (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die FDP ist aber hauptsächlich wirtschaftsliberal und tut immer so als sei sie für das ganze Volk.
> Wenn die alleine an der Macht wären, würden sie Unternehmen alles erlauben und Gewerkschaften abschaffen.



Die FDP lebt nun einmal von den Stimmen unsozialer Besserverdiener, ergo machen Sie so ein Programm. Keine Partei außer der Linken steht heute für die Bevölkerung ein.  Gut evtl. die DKP und die MLPD.


----------



## matty2580 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber das war ein Fehler. Weil die Gewerkschaften höhere Löhne aushandeln und Arbeitnehmerrechte bestärken.


Das funktioniert doch im Osten nur sehr mangelhaft nach der Wiedervereinigung, und auch im Westen nicht richtig.
Deshalb gibt es im Osten ja heute immer noch deutlich weniger Lohn als bei vergleichbarer Arbeit im Westen.
Arbeitnehmerrechte wirst du auch nicht viele bei Lidl, Aldi, Rewe, Saturn, Media-Markt, u.s.w. finden. 
Die haben da ja noch nicht einmal Betriebsräte.
Und nach einem viertel Jahrhundert glaubt auch niemand mehr das sich jemals etwas ändern wird.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die FDP macht eben Politik für einen kleinen Kreis von Leuten. Mal haben sie Glück und kriegen damit genug Stimmen für den Einzug in den Bundestag und dann gab es eben den Fall, dass es mal nicht gereicht hat.


Ich kenne auch Arbeitnehmer die FDP wählen. Und das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Gut evtl. die DKP und die MLPD.


Die 70er/80er Jahre haben gerade angerufen und wollen ihre K-Gruppen-Sektierer wieder haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> argumentum ad hominem


Das Trinkspiel geht weiter. Prost!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf alle fälle mehr Argumente zu bieten als du, der die  Tragweite seiner eigenen Forderung nicht erfassen kann und als Beispiel  mit einem 5 Millionen Einwohnerland kommt, das weder in der EU ist, noch  irgendwo anders politisch oder wirtschaftlich von der "Gesamtkraft",  auch nur ansatzweise mit Deutschland zu vergleichen ist.


Man  müsste sich nochmal die genauen Zahlen raussuchen aber für den  europäische Energiemarkt ist Norwegen Aufgrund seiner Erdöl- und  Erdgasvorkommen wichtig.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch Arbeitnehmer die FDP wählen. Und das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Vermutlich aus dem gleichen Grund, wieso Hartzer die Afd wählen.
Denen gefällt nur ein Punkt und ignorieren alle anderen, egal wie negativ sie für sich selbst sind.


----------



## Rolk (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Nur blöd das Hartzer eigentlich links wählen. Wenn  wir schon so schön am verallgemeinern sind.


----------



## matty2580 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich kenne einige Hartz IV Empfänger, und die wählen weder links noch recht, sondern seit vielen Jahren gar nichts mehr.
Und die Masse der AFD-Wähler zur EU-Wahl, wie geschrieben allein in unserem Wahlkreis in Potsdam Waldstadt über 40%, waren ganz normale arbeitende Leute, klassische Mittelschicht.

Die kommende Landtagswahl im September in Brandenburg wird unter diesen Voraussetzungen noch richtig "lustig" werden.....


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige Hartz IV Empfänger, und die wählen weder links noch recht, sondern seit vielen Jahren gar nichts mehr.
> Und die Masse der AFD-Wähler zur EU-Wahl, wie geschrieben allein in unserem Wahlkreis in Potsdam Waldstadt über 40%, waren ganz normale arbeitende Leute, klassische Mittelschicht.
> 
> Die kommende Landtagswahl im September in Brandenburg wird unter diesen Voraussetzungen noch richtig "lustig" werden.....



Da sieht man welch Geistes Kind "normale Leute" sind!
Aus der Vergangenheit nichts gelernt, Gefahren werden nicht erkannt, Hauptsache man kann sein Kreuz gegen Migration abgeben, alles andere inklusive Demokratie ist egal. Es ist schon sehr bezeichnend, wenn diese "normalen Leute" ihre Stimme einer Partei geben, die mehrmals explizit Gestaltung auf Bundes und Landesebene abgelehnt hat, große Teile vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet werden und eine anti demokratische und rassistische Parole die nächste jagd. Dazu der Parteivorsitzende in der FAZ öffentlich von einem Umsturz inklusive Berufsverbot gefaselt/geträumt hat.


----------



## matty2580 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die Politik hat kein Gespür mehr dafür was die Menschen die sie angeblich vertreten wollen wirklich bewegt.
Ich selbst will und kann daran nichts ändern, und bin eigentlich nur noch aus Trägheit Mitglied der SPD.
Die Hoffnung das irgendwann einmal wirklich Politik für die Menschen gemacht wird, habe ich schon vor langer Zeit verloren....

Aber ich verstehe die vielen Nichtwähler und auch Protestwähler ganz gut, die sich schon lange nicht mehr gut vertreten fühlen. 

p.s. Noch eine Info aus unserem Wahllokal. Von 1035 wahlberechtigten Wählern zur EU-Wahl haben "nur" 385 gewählt.
Über 600 sind noch nicht einmal zur Wahl gekommen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Nur blöd das Hartzer eigentlich links wählen. Wenn  wir schon so schön am verallgemeinern sind.



Da hast du aber sehr verallgemeinert. Die meisten Hartzer wählen vermutlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Die 70er/80er Jahre haben gerade angerufen und wollen ihre K-Gruppen-Sektierer wieder haben.



Als K-Gruppen bezeichnet man eigentlich eher die ganzen im weitesten Sinne maostischen Splittergruppen der 80er, vielleicht auch obskure Hoxhaisten noch dazu. In der Regel waren das jedenfalls keine Parteien. Die DKP hatte in ihren Hochzeiten Mitte der 80er mehr Mitglieder als die Grünen bis Anfang der 2010er. Just saying. Dass davon heute kaum noch etwas übrig und die sogar noch kleinere MLPD präsenter ist in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## JePe (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich fand es nach der Bundestagswahl richtig, wie z.B. die FPD reagiert hat.



Naemlich wochenlang in jede Kamera hineinzugrinsen und dann ploetzlich aufzustehen und dem Verhandlungspartner mit Umweg ueber die Tagesschau mitzuteilen, dass man sich einfach bloss in der Tuer geirrt hat? Yeah. Da ist



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht regieren.



wirklich das Beste, was der Doppelpleitegeier Lindner dem Land antun konnte.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie viele Gesetze der „demokratiefeindlichen“ AfD hat das BVerfG eigentlich schon für verfassungswidrig erklärt(...)



Wieviele Gesetze hat die AfD denn schon erlassen? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass weder AfD noch CDU und, so sehr es Dich schmerzen muss, nicht einmal Christian Lindner himself Gesetze erlassen. Der Bundestag, ggf. unter Einbeziehung des Bundesrates, tut das. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Wie oft die alles-anders-Macher von der AfD das Bundesverfassungsgericht schon beschaeftigt haben - mit abwegigen Klagen wie zuletzt der von Frau Steinbach, die es gar nicht erwarten kann endlich einen tiefen Zug aus der Stiftungsgeldpulle zu nehmen -, ist eine andere Frage.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)argumentum ad hominem(,,,)



Stoesschen!



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Au ja, Enteignung FTW!



Enteignungen waren und sind an der Tagesordnung - fuer Kohle, fuer Auto- und Landebahnen. Um nur mal die gaengigsten Felder zu bebennen. Interessanterweise ist da kein Aufschrei zu hoeren?

Scheinbar kommt es weniger auf den Vorgang als solchen und eher auf die Fliessrichtung der Enteignungsmasse an.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wir sind fast völlig d'accord,

nur bei den Enteignungen von denen du sprichst, steht jedem Eigentümer der Rechtsweg offen (Niemand kann einfach so enteignet werden) und  keine davon ist entschädigungslos.


----------



## JePe (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich breche auch keine Lanze fuer Enteignungen per se. Ich bin mir aber bewusst, dass sie laengst an der Tagesordnung sind und es dafuer scheinbar keinen Kevin Kuehnert braucht. Und ich erkenne auch nicht, warum manche Enteignungen anstoessiger sein sollen als andere. Oder anders - warum eine Autobahnauffahrt oder eine Landebahn ein hoeheres Gut sein sollten als bezahlbarer Wohnraum. Entweder, oder.


----------



## seahawk (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir sind fast völlig d'accord,
> 
> nur bei den Enteignungen von denen du sprichst, steht jedem Eigentümer der Rechtsweg offen (Niemand kann einfach so enteignet werden) und  keine davon ist entschädigungslos.



Und die Höhe der Entschädigung regelt das Gesetz. Sagen wir 1 Euro.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...die vier Jahre alt ist.



Das macht ihre Aussage aber nicht per se unwahr. Darüber hinaus, habe ich von dir – der dagegen redet – noch gar keine Quelle gesehen. 

Soviel dazu.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Frag' doch mal heute einen 15-25 jährigen, für wie "links" er die Union hält.



Warum genau schränkst du den Kreis der zu befragenden derart ein? Damit die Antwort in deinem Sinne ausfällt? Ziemlich durchschaubar.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und meine eigentliche Frage hast du immernoch nicht beantwortet.



Welche Frage soll das bitte sein?



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das sind reine Lobbyisten und mehr auch nicht. Noch schlimmer als andere Parteien.



Alle Parteien sind Lobbyisten. Nämlich für die Politik, die sie vertreten. Die FPD ist da keine Besonderheit bzw. Ausnahme. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hauptsache man kann sein Kreuz gegen Migration abgeben.



Solange keine andere Partei konsequent für vernünftige Einwanderung steht, sehen diese Leute halt wohl offenbar keine andere Wahl.

Interessanterweise war die Union diesbezüglich mal weiter:

Seite 60



> Deutschland muss Zuwanderung stärker steuern und begrenzen als bisher. Zuwanderung kann kein Ausweg aus den demografischen Veränderungen in Deutschland sein. Wir erteilen einer Ausweitung der Zuwanderung aus Drittstaaten eine klare Absage, denn sie würde die Integrationsfähigkeit unserer Gesellschaft überfordern. *Verstärkte Zuwanderung würde den inneren Frieden gefährden und radikalen Kräften Vorschub leisten. *[/URL]
> 
> Liest sich gerade zu prophetisch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen, dass es in Europa noch Sozialdemokraten mit gesundem Menschenverstand gibt.



Es ist nur ein einziger Sozialdemokrat, der das fordert, bzw. vorschlägt.
Du musst endlich mal unterscheiden, was eine Partei will -- wie die AFD -- und was eine einzelne Person will.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Solange keine andere Partei konsequent für vernünftige Einwanderung steht, sehen diese Leute halt wohl offenbar keine andere Wahl.



Der Zweck heiligt nicht die Mittel, jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch sollte das gelernt haben!
Man kann gegen Einwanderung und Migration in der jetzigen Form sein, ohne Rassisten, Rechtsradikale und Antidemokraten zu wählen.



> Wenn es um Kohle, Auto- und Landebahnen (oder auch für Eisenbahnen) geht, entsteht neue Infrastruktur, von der die Bürger profitieren.
> 
> Wie viel neue Wohnungen entstehen genau, wenn jetzt z.B. bestehender Wohnraum enteignet wird?



Auch wenn ich grundsätzlich  gegen Enteignung bin, würde sehr viel Wohnraum in deutschen Großstädten entstehen, wenn Leerstand-Spekulanten massiv staatlich, bis hin zur Enteignung auf den Pelz gerückt werden würde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein einziger Sozialdemokrat, der das fordert, bzw. vorschlägt.
> Du musst endlich mal unterscheiden, was eine Partei will -- wie die AFD -- und was eine einzelne Person will.



Die Forderung kommt von der Parteivorsitzenden der dänischen Sozialdemokraten. Das ist nicht irgendein Sozialdemokrat.

Und gerade die AfD als Gegenbeispiel soll doch wohl ein Witz sein. Dort wird sich doch noch echauffiert wenn im Kreisverband Kleinkleckersdorf irgendein unbedeutendern Politiker was falsches sagt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Zweck heiligt nicht die Mittel, jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch sollte das gelernt haben! Man kann gegen Einwanderung und Migration in der jetzigen Form sein, ohne Rassisten, Rechtsradikale und Antidemokraten zu wählen.



Welche Partei, die im deutschen Bundestag vertreten ist oder realistische Chancen hat, in den deutschen Bundestag einzuziehen, ist gegen die derzeitige Form der Einwanderung und Migration?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich grundsätzlich  gegen Enteignung bin, würde sehr viel Wohnraum in deutschen Großstädten entstehen, wenn Leerstand-Spekulanten massiv staatlich, bis hin zur Enteignung auf den Pelz gerückt werden würde.



Leerstand, fürwahr ein „großes“ Problem:

Nur 1,7 Prozent der Berliner Wohnungen stehen leer - Berlin - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Berliner Morgenpost

Wohnungsnot: Leerstand in Berlin? Alles Spekulation - Berlin - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Das ist ja schon wieder lachhaft, Kühnert ist zwar nicht irgendwer, aber auch nur Vorsitzender der Jusos und nicht der SPD und bei der AfD wird ein Großteil der Partei, namentlich "Der Flügel", vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet!


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon wieder lachhaft, Kühnert ist zwar nicht irgendwer, aber auch nur Vorsitzender der Jusos und nicht der SPD und bei der AfD wird ein Großteil der Partei, namentlich "Der Flügel", vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet!



Und bei der Partei die Linke wurde auch jahrelang viele Mitglieder, einschließlich der Vizepräsidentin des deutschen Bundestages beobachtet. 

Das der Verfassungsschutz häufig ein politisches Instrument der Regierung ist, ist doch nichts neues.


----------



## Poulton (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Interessanterweise war die Union diesbezüglich mal weiter:


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D5pzY8kW0AI1GYr.jpg:large




> Wenn es um Kohle, Auto- und Landebahnen (oder auch für Eisenbahnen) geht, entsteht *neue* Infrastruktur, von der die Bürger profitieren.


Und wenn spekulativer Leerstand beendet wird, entsteht also nichts wovon Menschen profitieren?

Und um nochmal zu den Kohlen zu kommen: Vergesellschaftung: Enteignung fuer Kohle (neues-deutschland.de)


> [...]
> Seit Gründung der Bundesrepublik wird in Deutschland fleißig enteignet.  Für den Braunkohle-Tagebau Garzweiler wurden im Rheinland über 125.000  Frauen, Männer und Kinder umgesiedelt, sie verloren ihre Heimat, ihre  Dörfer werden bis heute abgebaggert. Das alles geschah mit dem Zwang des  Grundgesetzes und dem Bergrecht. Begründet wurde die vom Bagger  gefressene Erde mit dem »Wohle der Allgemeinheit«, der Sicherstellung  einer billigen und sicheren Stromversorgung. Bis heute ist Deutschland  der größte CO2-Verursacher in Europa und historisch einer der größten  Klimasünder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D5pzY8kW0AI1GYr.jpg:large



Das eine ist eine Forderung eines Landesverbandes von vor über 70 Jahren, das andere das Wahlprogramm der gesamten Partei von vor 17 Jahren (einen Zeitraum, den im Gegensatz zu ersten, jeder hier von uns miterlebt hat).

Ich würde schon einen Unterschied erkennen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> IUnd wenn spekulativer Leerstand beendet wird, entsteht also nichts wovon Menschen profitieren?



Du meinst diese ca. 1,6 bis 1,8% in Berlin? 

Dieser Leerstand muss ja ein massives Problem sein, oder?

Aber nehmen wir mal kurz an, diese verbleibenden 1,6 bis 1,8 % Leerstand würden enteignet in Berlin. Reicht das für die jährlichen Zuzugszahlen nach Berlin aus?

Oder liegt das Problem schlicht daran, dass zuviele Menschen nach Berlin (oder andere Großstädte) ziehen wollen? 

Das ist doch der Knackpunkt. Die Nachfrage nach den Großstädten ist extrem hoch, das Angebot kann nicht im gleichen Tempo mitziehen.

Preisfrage, was passiert, wenn die Nachfrage das Angebot massiv übersteigt?


----------



## JePe (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Interessant. Jahrelang wurde der FDP – insbesondere unter Westerwelle – vorgeworfen Steigbügelhalter zu sein und dann stellt die FDP einmal ihre politischen Prinzipien über die Macht, sprich sie sind gerade kein Steigbügelhalter um jeden Preis, und dann soll das falsch sein?



Wie gesagt, ich finde es grossartig, dass Lindner in diesem Land nichts zu melden hat. Mich stoert insoweit auch nicht, dass er nicht an einer Regierung beteiligt ist, mich irritiert, wie lange er gebraucht hat, die unueberbrueckbaren Widersprueche in den Positionen der Jamaikaaner zu erkennen. Entweder steht es um seine Auffassungsgabe nicht zum Besten oder es ging die meiste Zeit nur darum, Aufmerksamkeit zu generieren.

Fun Fact: Lindner steht fuer Koalition bereit. Besser ein Ministeramt im Lebenslauf als nur von der Vizekanzlerschaft getraeumt?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gar keine. Genau darauf zielte die Frage ja auch ab. Auch ohne die „böse“ AfD kriegt es das Parlament hin, Gesetze zu erlassen, die gegen die Verfassung verstoßen.
> 
> Das ist aber plötzlich was ganz anderes.



Das ist es in der Tat. Die NPD etwa wurde auch nicht verboten - aber eben nicht, weil sie so nette, verfassungstreue und demokratievernarrte Positionen vertritt: sondern weil sie zu klein ist, um die Demokratie ernsthaft zu gefaeherden. Und so wenig ich AfD, Die Rechte, Dritten Weg, NPD und wie der ganze Politsperrmuell noch so heisst auch mag - die Argumentation ist schluessig. Tatsaechlich ist die Klientel, die man an die Urne koedert, exponentiell groesser als diese Parteien zusammen und finde ich das dann durchaus demokratiegefaehrdend. Wenn man diesen schlichten Gemuetern dann eine NPD als mentalen Blitzableiter laesst, kann ich das ertragen.

Warum werden eigentlich Teile der AfD vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet, nicht aber CDU/CSU und SPD?

Nicht vorsagen. Ich will selbst loesen: Weil linksextreme Kraefte in der SPD die Entlassung von Herrn Maassen betrieben haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es um Kohle, Auto- und Landebahnen (oder auch für Eisenbahnen) geht, entsteht *neue* Infrastruktur, von der die Bürger profitieren.



Welche Buerger genau haben von der erweiterten Landebahn in Finkenwerder denn so profitiert? Du weisst schon. Die Landebahn fuer den A380. Den eingestellten A380. Unvergessen auch, wie die profitierenden Buerger Konfetti geworfen haben, als ihnen Garzweiler geschenkt wurde. Und der Hambacher Forst ist Dir bestimmt ein Begriff?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie viel neue Wohnungen entstehen genau, wenn jetzt z.B. bestehender Wohnraum enteignet wird?



Davon, dass ich Enteignungen nicht zugetan bin, mal abgesehen: das waere zu ermitteln. Wieviele Wohnungen stehen bei Vermietungskonzernen aus Kalkuel leer, um die Preise zu treiben? Wieviele werden kuenstlich verteuert, um unliebsame Mieter auszuwildern? Wieviele Wohnungen wurden grundlos zu Lofts und anderem Hipsterzeug zusammengelegt und dienen nun als Abschreibungsobjekt anstatt als Mietsache?

Aber hey. Die Witwerin, die von 900,- Rente leben muss, kann ja dann unter einer buergerprofitgenerierenden Autobahnbruecke wohnen. Womit sich der Kreis schliesst.


----------



## Poulton (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das eine ist eine Forderung eines Landesverbandes von vor über 70 Jahren, das andere das Wahlprogramm der gesamten Partei von vor 17 Jahren (einen Zeitraum, den im Gegensatz zu ersten, jeder hier von uns miterlebt hat).


Das ist nicht nur die Forderung eines Landesverbandes. Die Union war die ersten paar Jahre ihres Bestehens in einem Richtungsstreit zwischen Anhängern eines Christlichen Sozialismus und eines mehr oder weniger sozialen Kapitalismus. Oder um es an hießigen Personen festzumachen: Die Differenzen zwischen Nightshaver und Don-71.



> Ich würde schon einen Unterschied erkennen.


Den scheinst du nicht zu erkennen. Denn das Bild diente als Beispiel dafür, dass sich teils innerhalb weniger Jahre, manchmal sogar innerhalb weniger Monate, Wochen oder gar Tage bis Stunden (z.B. wenn, ich hoffe das ich es nicht erleben werde, die Vulkaneifel oder gar der Yellowstone-Vulkan ausbricht), die Rahmenbedingungen ganz oder teilweise ändern können.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Hat das 83 Millionen Einwohnerland plötzlich nur Berlin als Großstadt?
Die Mietenexplosionen finden in allen deutschen Großstädten statt und Leerstand-Spekulanten gibt es überall, gerade dort wo es nicht so extrem ist wie in Berlin.

Immobilienmarkt - Was tun gegen spekulativen Wohnungsleerstand? (Archiv)


----------



## JePe (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> (...)Nightshaver(...)



Koennte bitte irgendwer die Bilder in meinem Kopf abhaengen?!


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



JePe schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich finde es grossartig, dass Lindner in diesem Land nichts zu melden hat. Mich stoert insoweit auch nicht, dass er nicht an einer Regierung beteiligt ist, mich irritiert, wie lange er gebraucht hat, die unueberbrueckbaren Widersprueche in den Positionen der Jamaikaaner zu erkennen. Entweder steht es um seine Auffassungsgabe nicht zum Besten oder es ging die meiste Zeit nur darum, Aufmerksamkeit zu generieren.



Oder man hat nicht sofort das Handtuch geschmissen, sondern hat versucht, diese Widersprüche zu überbrücken und erst später gemerkt, dass das Aussichtslos ist. 



JePe schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Lindner steht fuer Koalition bereit. Besser ein Ministeramt im Lebenslauf als nur von der Vizekanzlerschaft getraeumt?



Fun Fact: Der Unterschied zum Herbst 2017 kann man schon der Überschrift entnehmen:



> christian-lindner-im-interview-zum-regieren-bereit-so-stellt-sich-der-fdp-chef-*auf-die-zeit-nach-merkel-ein*





JePe schrieb:


> Warum werden eigentlich Teile der AfD vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet, nicht aber CDU/CSU und SPD?



Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum jahrelang Mitglieder der Partei die Linke vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet, und nicht die CDU/CSU und SPD.

Weil es ein politisches Instrument der Regierung ist. 



JePe schrieb:


> Welche Buerger genau haben von der erweiterten Landebahn in Finkenwerder denn so profitiert? Du weisst schon. Die Landebahn fuer den A380. Den eingestellten A380.



Die Arbeitnehmer bei Airbus. Du weißt schon, die die den A380 gebaut habe, dessen Produktion nach 13 Jahren eingestellt wurde. 



JePe schrieb:


> Unvergessen auch, wie die profitierenden Buerger Konfetti geworfen haben, als ihnen Garzweiler geschenkt wurde.



Wir können ja die Arbeiter von Garzweiler fragen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Und der Hambacher Forst ist Dir bestimmt ein Begriff?



Siehe zuvor. 



JePe schrieb:


> Davon, dass ich Enteignungen nicht zugetan bin, mal abgesehen: das waere zu ermitteln. Wieviele Wohnungen stehen bei Vermietungskonzernen aus Kalkuel leer, um die Preise zu treiben?



Also in Berlin sollen laut Quellen zwischen 1.6 bis 1.8 % Wohnungen leerstehen. Das ist ein „massives“ Problem, nicht wahr?



JePe schrieb:


> Wieviele werden kuenstlich verteuert, um unliebsame Mieter auszuwildern?



Was heißt „künstlich“ in diesem Zusammenhang?



JePe schrieb:


> Wieviele Wohnungen wurden grundlos zu Lofts und anderem Hipsterzeug zusammengelegt und dienen nun als Abschreibungsobjekt anstatt als Mietsache?



Was heißt „grundlos“ in diesem Zusammenhang und warum dürfen Lofts und anderes „Hipsterzeug“ nicht auch enstehen?



JePe schrieb:


> Aber hey. Die Witwerin, die von 900,- Rente leben muss, kann ja dann unter einer buergerprofitgenerierenden Autobahnbruecke wohnen. Womit sich der Kreis schliesst.



Womit wir natürlich mal wieder bei der Frage wären, warum besagte Witwerin nur 900 Rente hat und was sie all die Jahre gemacht hat.

Aber ich weiß, ich weiß. Diese Frage darf man nicht stellen, weil man den Menschen jede Eigenverantwortung abspricht, das wurde hier schon oft genug deutlich.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur die Forderung eines Landesverbandes. Die Union war die ersten paar Jahre ihres Bestehens in einem Richtungsstreit zwischen Anhängern eines Christlichen Sozialismus und eines mehr oder weniger sozialen Kapitalismus. Oder um es an hießigen Personen festzumachen: Die Differenzen zwischen Nightshaver und Don-71.



Und nach dieser Richtungsstreit entschieden worden ist, stand die Union viele Jahrzehnte doch mehr oder weniger für das gleiche, oder nicht?

Da war doch schon eine gewisse Kontinuität zu erkennen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Den scheinst du nicht zu erkennen. Denn das Bild diente als Beispiel dafür, dass sich teils innerhalb weniger Jahre, manchmal sogar innerhalb weniger Monate, Wochen oder gar Tage bis Stunden (z.B. wenn, ich hoffe das ich es nicht erleben werde, die Vulkaneifel oder gar der Yellowstone-Vulkan ausbricht), die Rahmenbedingungen ganz oder teilweise ändern können.



Richtig, das können sie. Nur was das bei der Union eben viele Jahrzehnte nicht der Fall. Bis Frau Merkel es eben im September 2015 so gemacht hat. 

Und kurz darauf haben die Wähler die CDU erstmal als eine Partei links der Mitte wahrgenommen. Womit sich der Kreis schließt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat das 83 Millionen Einwohnerland plötzlich nur Berlin als Großstadt?
> Die Mietenexplosionen finden in allen deutschen Großstädten statt und Leerstand-Spekulanten gibt es überall, gerade dort wo es nicht so extrem ist wie in Berlin.
> 
> Immobilienmarkt - Was tun gegen spekulativen Wohnungsleerstand? (Archiv)



Natürlich nicht. Aber auch im gesamten Bundesgebiet ist Leerstand deutlich die Ausnahme.

Wohnungsleerstand: Leerstand im zehnten Jahr bundesweit ruecklaeufig

Ergänzung:

Statistiken zum Leerstand von Immobilien | Statista


----------



## JePe (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder man hat nicht sofort das Handtuch geschmissen, sondern hat versucht, diese Widersprüche zu überbrücken und erst später gemerkt, dass das Aussichtslos ist.



Christian der Weise hat vier Wochen gebraucht um zu bemerken, dass Angela Merkel Bundeskanzlerin ist? Du meine Guete. Lindner aus dem Parlament, weil er scheinbar eh bloss pennt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Der Unterschied zum Herbst 2017 kann man schon der Überschrift entnehmen:



... oder man liest den gesamten Artikel und denkt kurz ueber ihn nach. Aber wenn bei "Merkel" schon die rote Lampe angeht, bleiben die kognitiven Faehigkeiten vermutlich auf der Strecke.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es ein politisches Instrument der Regierung ist.



Das ich nicht selbst darauf gekommen bin?!

Warum werden dann in Berlin oder Thueringen nicht die CDU oder FDP beobachtet?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Arbeitnehmer bei Airbus. Du weißt schon, die die den A380 gebaut habe, dessen Produktion nach 13 Jahren eingestellt wurde.



Die nun ihre Jobs los sind / werden. Grundstueck weg, Job weg. Win-Win in Reinkultur.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir können ja die Arbeiter von Garzweiler fragen.



Echt? Alle 1.750? Warum nicht die 7.600 zwangsumgesiedelten Menschen, die dort frueher gelebt haben? Weil es schneller geht? Weil die Arbeitsplatzkeule immer trifft und Kollateralschaeden halt dazugehoeren (und ja auch nicht schlimm sind, solange man nicht dazugehoert)?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also in Berlin sollen laut Quellen zwischen 1.6 bis 1.8 % Wohnungen leerstehen. Das ist ein „massives“ Problem, nicht wahr?



Es waeren ca. 30.000 Wohnungen. Immerhin.

Dieselben Quellen fuehren uebrigens aus, dass der tatsaechliche Leerstand schwer zu ermitteln sei, weil mit Scheinmietvertraegen getrickst wird.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was heißt „künstlich“ in diesem Zusammenhang?



Fake- und unnoetige Sanierungen; Nebenkostenabrechnungen in horrender Hoehe, Auftragsvergabe an Konzernfirmen zu marktunueblichen Preisen, ...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was heißt „grundlos“ in diesem Zusammenhang und warum dürfen Lofts und anderes „Hipsterzeug“ nicht auch enstehen?



Duerfen sie. Sie sollten nur nicht in einer Menge entstehen, die zu wenig Platz fuer benoetigten, bezahlbaren Wohnraum laesst. Als jemand, der sich gerade noch um den sozialen Frieden gesorgt hat, solltest Du verstehen, dass und warum Priorisierung hier geboten ist?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Womit wir natürlich mal wieder bei der Frage wären, warum besagte Witwerin nur 900 Rente hat und was sie all die Jahre gemacht hat.



Wer kann das schon sagen? Vielleicht hat sie einen kranken Angehoerigen gepflegt und nur geminijobbt, vielleicht hat sie das Klo eines VW-Vorstandes geputzt und dabei sehr viel mehr Werte geschaffen als der Chiptuner aus Wolfsburg. Denn, guess what, irgendwer _muss_ das Klo putzen und sollte trotzdem nicht unter einer Autobahnbruecke leben und / oder sich vor einem Grosskotz wie Dir seinen Lebenslauf vorhalten lassen muessen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



JePe schrieb:


> Christian der Weise hat vier Wochen gebraucht um zu bemerken, dass Angela Merkel Bundeskanzlerin ist? Du meine Guete. Lindner aus dem Parlament, weil er scheinbar eh bloss pennt.



Vielleicht hat er vier Wochen versucht, trotzdem eine Lösung zu finden. Spricht ja für ihn, dass er es vier Wochen versucht hat.



JePe schrieb:


> ... oder man liest den gesamten Artikel und denkt kurz ueber ihn nach. Aber wenn bei "Merkel" schon die rote Lampe angeht, bleiben die kognitiven Faehigkeiten vermutlich auf der Strecke.



Wenn ihre Person nunmal für falsche Politik steht, was soll man machen?



JePe schrieb:


> Das ich nicht selbst darauf gekommen bin?! Warum werden dann in Berlin oder Thueringen nicht die CDU oder FDP beobachtet?



Auch wenn ich die Partei die Linke inhaltlich zum Teil ablehne, habe ich sie nie als dumm oder kleingeistig wahrgenommen. Vermutlich stehen die über derartige Rachegefühle. 



JePe schrieb:


> Die nun ihre Jobs los sind / werden. Grundstueck weg, Job weg. Win-Win in Reinkultur.



Das ganz hätte auch vor 13 Jahren der Fall sein können. Bei einem Arbeitsleben von ca. 45 Jahren war das immerhin ca. ¼ das so sichergestellt wurde. Darüber hinaus, wird in Finkenwerder nicht der A320 gebaut? Mir wäre nicht bewusst, dass das jetzt zu massiven Jobverluste führt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Echt? Alle 1.750? Warum nicht die 7.600 zwangsumgesiedelten Menschen, die dort frueher gelebt haben? Weil es schneller geht? Weil die Arbeitsplatzkeule immer trifft und Kollateralschaeden halt dazugehoeren (und ja auch nicht schlimm sind, solange man nicht dazugehoert)?



Können wir doch gerne machen. Warums sollte man diese Leute auch nicht anhören?




JePe schrieb:


> Es waeren ca. 30.000 Wohnungen. Immerhin.



Gut, damit wäre der Zuzug von etwas mehr als einem halben Jahr gesichert. Was machen wir danach? Es wollen ja viele Leute nach Berlin. Wie sieht die Lösung aus, nachdem wir eine Leerstandsquote von 0 % haben, an welchen Symptomen doktern wir dann rum?



JePe schrieb:


> Dieselben Quellen fuehren uebrigens aus, dass der tatsaechliche Leerstand schwer zu ermitteln sei, weil mit Scheinmietvertraegen getrickst wird.



Die Dunkelziffer ist in vielen Lebenslangen höher, als die ermittelten Zahlen. Das sollte uns doch nicht davon abhalten, zumindest auf Grundlage der ermittelten Zahlen zu debattieren, oder?



JePe schrieb:


> Fake- und unnoetige Sanierungen; Nebenkostenabrechnungen in horrender Hoehe, Auftragsvergabe an Konzernfirmen zu marktunueblichen Preisen, ...



Ich kenn mich mit dem Mietrecht nicht aus, deshalb die Frage. Sind die von dir genannten Punkte justiziabel? Wenn ja, den Rechtsweg bestreiten. 



JePe schrieb:


> Duerfen sie. Sie sollten nur nicht in einer Menge entstehen, die zu wenig Platz fuer benoetigten, bezahlbaren Wohnraum laesst.



Warum nicht? Warum soll ein Eigentümer nicht Luxuswohnungen bauen. Wenn er sie loswird und sie nicht leerstehen, ist doch wieder für bezahlbaren Wohnraum gesorgt worden. 



JePe schrieb:


> Als jemand, der sich gerade noch um den sozialen Frieden gesorgt hat, solltest Du verstehen, dass und warum Priorisierung hier geboten ist?



Inwiefern ist der soziale Frieden denn deiner Meinung nach gefährdet?



JePe schrieb:


> Wer kann das schon sagen? Vielleicht hat sie einen kranken Angehoerigen gepflegt und nur geminijobbt, vielleicht hat sie das Klo eines VW-Vorstandes geputzt und dabei sehr viel mehr Werte geschaffen als der Chiptuner aus Wolfsburg. Denn, guess what, irgendwer _muss_ das Klo putzen.



Absolut möglich und das wäre dann natürlich tragisch für sie. Genauso gut ist es auch möglich, dass sie einfach nur faul war. 



JePe schrieb:


> und sollte trotzdem nicht unter einer Autobahnbruecke leben und / oder sich vor einem Grosskotz wie Dir seinen Lebenslauf vorhalten lassen muessen.



Mit 900 Rente muss man nicht unter einer Autobahnbruecke leben.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Aber auch im gesamten Bundesgebiet ist Leerstand deutlich die Ausnahme.
> 
> Wohnungsleerstand: Leerstand im zehnten Jahr bundesweit ruecklaeufig
> 
> ...



Was meinst du damit zu belegen?
Die letzten 20 Jahre hat man fleißig Wohnraum abgerissen, natürlich ist der Leerstand da fleißig am sinken gewesen und hat eben auch mit die Mieten nach oben getrieben.

Ändert aber auch nichts an folgender Problematik des spekulativen Hortens von Baugrund:



> In Berlin ist die *Zahl der Baugenehmigungen in den letzten Jahren  deutlich gestiegen*. Das heißt aber nicht, dass entspechend viele  Wohnungen neu gebaut wurden. *Rund 40 Prozent der Baugenehmigungen  bleiben ungenutzt. *Es ist offensichtlich, dass *mit den Baugrundstücken  spekuliert wird*. Mit einem positiven Bauvorbescheid oder einer erteilten  Baugenehmigung sind Grundstücke deutlich mehr wert. *
> 
> Bauland und Baugenehmigungen - Rote Kelle fuer Bodenspekulanten? | Berliner Mieterverein e.V.*


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der groÃŸen Koalition?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit zu belegen? Die letzten 20 Jahre hat man fleißig Wohnraum abgerissen, natürlich ist der Leerstand da fleißig am sinken gewesen und hat eben auch die Mieten nach oben getrieben.



Ist bekannt. Ich habe ja das Thema Leerstand nicht erwähnt. Ich habe auf diesen Einwurf nur reagiert. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ändert aber auch nichts an folgender Problematik des spekulativen Hortens von Baugrund:



Das ist auch eine ganz andere Problematik und die muss definitiv angegangen werden.

Bezüglich des Nichtbauens finde ich die Idee von Herrn Palmer richtig:

„Wohnungsnot gefaehrlich“: Tuebingen droht Grundstuecksbesitzern mit Enteignungen - WELT



> Seine Strategie für Tübingen sei deshalb, Grundstückseigentümer, die nicht bauen wollen, zunächst anzuschreiben und zu informieren. Sollte dann auf den Grundstücken nichts passieren, werde den Grundstücksbesitzern ein Bußgeld angedroht. „Wenn das immer noch nicht zum Ziel führt, dann steht im Gesetz ganz am Ende eine Enteignung. Das heißt: Zwangsverkauf an die Stadt zum Verkehrswert“, so Palmer.
> Die ersten Briefe sollen bereits nach Ostern verschickt werden. Der Grünen-Politiker hatte sich bereits vor einem Monat für einen Zwang zum Bebauen freier Grundstücke ausgesprochen. Einem Bericht der „taz“ zufolge will Palmer dafür rund 450 Grundstücksbesitzer anschreiben. Sie sollen der Stadt mitteilen, ob sie in den kommenden vier Jahren ihr Grundstück bebauen wollen. Für den Fall, dass sie das nicht vorhaben, biete die Stadt an, ihr Grundstück zum Verkehrswert zu kaufen.



Das ist mMn ein sinnvoller Beitrag. Die Besitzer freier Grundstücke anschreiben und ihnen Chance zur Stellungnahme bieten und auch gleich vorschlagen, dass man das Grundstück zum Verkehrswert kaufen würde.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der groÃŸen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist mMn ein sinnvoller Beitrag. Die Besitzer freier Grundstücke anschreiben und ihnen Chance zur Stellungnahme bieten und auch gleich vorschlagen, *dass man das Grundstück zum Verkehrswert kaufen würde.*



Das ist schon ein Fehler, bei Ankauf nach aktuellen Verkehrswert haben diese Leute schon ein Plus gemacht, da der aktuelle Verkehrswert durch die Baugenehmigung schon deutlich höher liegt als der ursprüngliche Kaufpreis des Grundstücks.
Den Spekulanten mag da vieleicht dann "etwas ärgern" das er nicht den maximalen Profit rausgeholt hat, aber ein deutliches Plus hat er dabei, wie geschrieben, in jedem Fall gemacht.

Der Spekulant wird so also in jedem Fall fürs spekulieren belohnt.
Ein Ankauf müsste also in jedem Fall maximal nach dem ursprünglichen Kaufwert des Grundstücks erfolgen, als es vom Besitzer erworben wurde und nicht nach dem bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits höheren aktuellen Verkehrswert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der groÃŸen Koalition?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein Fehler, bei Ankauf nach aktuellen Verkehrswert haben diese Leute schon ein Plus gemacht, da der aktuelle Verkehrswert durch die Baugenehmigung schon deutlich höher liegt als der ursprüngliche Kaufpreis des Grundstücks.
> Den Spekulanten mag da vieleicht dann "etwas ärgern" das er nicht den maximalen Profit rausgeholt hat, aber ein deutliches Plus hat er dabei, wie geschrieben, in jedem Fall gemacht.
> Der Spekulant wird so also in jedem Fall fürs spekulieren belohnt.
> Ein Ankauf müsste also in jedem Fall maximal nach dem ursprünglichen Kaufwert des Grundstücks erfolgen, als es vom Besitzer erworben wurde und nicht nach dem bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits höheren aktuellen Verkehrswert.



Also gegen die Gewinne aus  Spekulation, gibt es die Spekulationssteuer. 

Und was willst du machen, wenn der Grundstückseigentümer das Grundstück an eine andere Dritte Partei verkauft und den aktuellen Verkehrswert erhält? Dann hat er ja auch – abzüglich Spekulationssteuer – Gewinn gemacht. 

Ich denke nicht, dass man eine Rechtsgrundlage dafür hat, jemanden nicht den aktuellen Wert zu zahlen, sondern einen Wert X aus der Vergangenheit. 

Zumal – aus psychologischen Gründen – die Bereitschaft zur Mitwirkung bei dem aktuellen Verkehrswert auch höher sein wird.


----------



## Andregee (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da hast du aber sehr verallgemeinert. Die meisten Hartzer wählen vermutlich gar nicht mehr.


Tun Sie auch nicht. Cdu, SPD und FDP und die Grünen betreiben letztendlich eh nur die gleiche neoliberale Politik nach dem dem Diktat der Finanzelite während sich einzig in vorwiegend nicht relevanten Detailfragen Differenzen herrschen. Die Linken, welche am ehesten die Interessen des Prekariats vertreten würden, werden dabei noch als Bedrohung angesehen, weil selbst die" sozial schwachen " noch die Umverteilung von oben nach unten fürchten und glauben ihren letzten Euro noch abgeben zu müssen. Schon doof wenn man die Realität dermaßen verkennt aber andererseits sieht sich ja selbst die schrumpfende Mittelschicht aus Furcht vor der Sozialisierung von den konservativen am ehesten vertreten weil sie fürchten, daß ihr Vermögen nach unten verteilt werden könnte, dabei sind sie selbst Opfer der Kapitalkonzentration, nur auf einer anderen Ebene. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Alle Parteien sind Lobbyisten. Nämlich für die Politik, die sie vertreten. Die FPD ist da keine Besonderheit bzw. Ausnahme.


Die FDP wäre alleine genauso wenig regierungsfähig wie die Linken oder die AfD.
Wobei die AfD am schlimmsten ist. Die kann ich gar nicht für ernst nehmen.


----------



## seahawk (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Andregee schrieb:


> Tun Sie auch nicht. Cdu, SPD und FDP und die Grünen betreiben letztendlich eh nur die gleiche neoliberale Politik nach dem dem Diktat der Finanzelite während sich einzig in vorwiegend nicht relevanten Detailfragen Differenzen herrschen. Die Linken, welche am ehesten die Interessen des Prekariats vertreten würden, werden dabei noch als Bedrohung angesehen, weil selbst die" sozial schwachen " noch die Umverteilung von oben nach unten fürchten und glauben ihren letzten Euro noch abgeben zu müssen. Schon doof wenn man die Realität dermaßen verkennt aber andererseits sieht sich ja selbst die schrumpfende Mittelschicht aus Furcht vor der Sozialisierung von den konservativen am ehesten vertreten weil sie fürchten, daß ihr Vermögen nach unten verteilt werden könnte, dabei sind sie selbst Opfer der Kapitalkonzentration, nur auf einer anderen Ebene.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Wobei das das Problem ist. Mit 25+ Millionen Menschen in Armut in Deutschland könnte die Linke an der Macht sein und das ändern, aber durch die Manipulation der Medien wird den Leuten eingetrichtert, dass Wählen sich für sie nicht lohnt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die FDP wäre alleine genauso wenig regierungsfähig wie die Linken oder die AfD.
> Wobei die AfD am schlimmsten ist. Die kann ich gar nicht für ernst nehmen.



Wenn ich mir das richtig angucke, hat in der gesamten Geschichte der Bundesrepublik noch nie eine Partei auf Bundesebene alleine regiert, außer 1960-1961 die CDU und zwei Mal (Kabinett Erhard II und Kabinett Schmidt III) in Form von Minderheitsregierung für den Zeitraum von ein paar Wochen. 

Aber abgesehen davon, war es immer mindestens eine Regierung aus zwei Parteien.

Und gerade so kleine Parteien wie die FDP, die Linke und die AfD werden wohl nie auch nur Ansatzweise in die Nähe davon kommen. 

Das ist also kein Problem.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und gerade so kleine Parteien wie die FDP, die Linke und die AfD werden wohl nie auch nur Ansatzweise in die Nähe davon kommen.
> 
> Das ist also kein Problem.


Ok, das stimmt wohl. Die absolute Mehrheit wird wohl keine Partei in Deutschland bekommen.
Und wohl bald auch keine 30% mehr.

Ich meinte mit "nicht alleine regierungsfähig" auch eher das ihre Parteiprogramme und  Ideologien  dafür nicht kompatibel sind.
Da sie zu einseitig und radikal sind.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wobei auch die Grünen mal klein waren und jetzt auf Augenhöhe mit der CDU liegen. 
ARD-DeutschlandTrend: Gruene erstmals vor Union | tagesschau.de
Politbarometer: Gruene liegen mit der Union fast gleichauf - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Im Osten ist eine Machtübernahme durch die AfD nicht auszuschließen. 
Landtagswahl Brandenburg: Neueste Wahlumfrage | Sonntagsfrage #ltwbb
Für Sachsen gibt es nach der Europa-Wahl noch keine neue Umfrage. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matty2580 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die AFD ist auf dem besten Weg in Brandenburg zur stärksten Partei zu werden.
Und das in einem Bundesland wo die SPD seit der Wende regiert, jetzt mit den Linken zusammen.

Hier in Brandenburg/Potsdam wird das überhaupt nicht thematisiert.
Die wollen das irgendwie aussitzen oder so........

Wahlen sind aber im September, wo ich auch wieder Wahlhelfer/Wahlleiter sein werde, also in 3 Monaten.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ist in Sachsen doch auch nicht anders. Tillich hat auch erst kurz vor seinem Rücktritt festgestellt, dass Sachsen ein Problem mit Rechtsextremismus hat.


----------



## matty2580 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Noch einmal, aus meinen Erfahrungen zur EU-Wahl kann ich nur absolut bestätigen, dass AFD-Wähler KEINE rechtsextremen Bürger sind, sondern ganz normale Menschen aus der Mittelschicht.

Die haben nur die Schnauze voll vom Politikzirkus aus Berlin und Potsdam....


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

BGH: 'Gruppe Freital' rechtskraeftig verurteilt


----------



## matty2580 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich bin kein Freund der AFD, aber war selbst in den letzten 20 Jahren recht aktiv im Ortsverein der SPD, und bin einfach nur enttäuscht von der Politik.

Die Leute wählen nicht rechts, oder rechtsextrem, sondern geben der AFD ihre Stimme aus Protest.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund der AFD, aber war selbst in den letzten 20 Jahren recht aktiv im Ortsverein der SPD, und bin einfach nur enttäuscht von der Politik.
> 
> Die Leute wählen nicht rechts, oder rechtsextrem, sondern geben der AFD ihre Stimme aus Protest.



Wie ich das schon mal gesagt habe, der Zweck heiligt nicht die Mittel! Das sollte jeder halbwegs gebildete Deutsche verinnerlicht haben!
Die Leute wählen rechtsextrem nach Faktenlage und es ist ihnen egal samt Konsequenzen!
Es stehen genügend andere demokratische Parteien zu Wahl, die ebenfalls zum Protest taugen, wenn es nur um Protest und nicht um rechtsextrem gehen würde, warum wählen sie nicht die neue Partei von Lücke?

M.M. nach geht es im Osten mehrheitlich nicht nur um Protest, sondern klar auch um Migration und damit verbunden, Rassismus, auch wenn das deiner Meinung nach "normale" Bürger sind.

Besonders hervorzuheben ist dabei, das die AfD mehrheitlich absolut neoliberale Ansätze in ihrem Parteiprogram stehen hat, die garantiert nicht die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich schließen würden, sondern glasklar das Schleifen des Sozialstaates vorsieht und weitreichende Steuererleichterungen für Wohlhabende und Unternehmen beinhaltet.
Frau Weidel kann man als fundamentalistische Neoliberale bezeichnen, die neben ihrer völkischen Einstellungen, hardcore FDP Ansichten bzgl, Wirtschafts- u. Sozialpolitik vertritt, dagegen ist Friedrich Merz fast schon Sozialpolitiker.

AfD-Programm: neoliberal, national, unsozial - Monitor - Das Erste


----------



## matty2580 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Für viele Leute sind die anderen Parteien alle unwählbar, und ebend keine Alternative.
Die einzige Alternative ist nicht zur Wahl zu gehen, was viele schon seit Jahrzehnten machen, und was die Politik überhaupt nicht beeindruckt.
Bei uns im Wahlkreis waren immerhin über 60% Nichtwähler.

Dahinter ein antisemitisches Weltbild zu vermuten ist auch falsch
Die Gründe für die Unzufriedenheit der Menschen sind sehr vielschichtig, und nicht zweidimensional.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich rede nicht von Antisemitismus, ich rede von Rassismus.

Das ganze Thema wird ja von einem Interviewten zusammnegefasst!
"Ich bin Deutscher und bekomme nichts vom Staat und Andere/Migranten/Asylbewerber kommen nach Deutschland und bekommen alles vom Staat geschenkt!

Gleichzeitig wählen sie aber eine Partei, die die Erbschaftssteuer und die Grundsteuer abschaffen will, und explizit Steuererleichterungen von Unternehmen in ihrem Grundsatzprogramm stehen hat.
Die soziale Frage soll ethnisch nach Volkszugehörigkeit gelöst werden (klar rassistisch), was schon jeder Depp weiß, dass das am GG und Verfassungsgericht krachend scheitern würde.

Gott hab die Dummen/Schafe selig.


----------



## matty2580 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich behandel grundsätzlich alle Menschen mit Respekt.
Z.B. hatte ich einen bekennenden Neonazi beim Grundwehrdienst mit im Zimmer.
Der hatte sehr merkwürdige Musik gehört, und sein Weltbild fand ich zum kotzen. ^^

Aber auch bei ihm gab es viele Gründe warum er sich von der Demokratie abgewandt hatte.
Er wuchs im Sauerland einer strukturschwachen Region auf, wurde nie wirklich gefördert, u.s.w.

Und noch einmal, die AFD-Wähler sind NICHT großteils Rassisten!!!


----------



## seahawk (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wer Rassisten wählt ist Rassist. Da darf es keine Debatte geben. Jeder Wahlberechtigte Deutsche sollte so viel Bildung mitbekommen haben, dass es faschistische und rassistische Parteien meidet, wenn nicht muss dies also eine Bewusste Entscheidung der Unterstützung dieser Parteien sein, was den Wähler selber zum Rassisten macht.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei auch die Grünen mal klein waren und jetzt auf Augenhöhe mit der CDU liegen.
> ARD-DeutschlandTrend: Gruene erstmals vor Union | tagesschau.de


Die SPD bei 2%. Damit wären sie nicht mal mehr im Bundestag vertreten.

Aber ich glaube auf 10% würden sie noch kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es stehen genügend andere demokratische Parteien zu Wahl, die ebenfalls zum Protest taugen, wenn es nur um Protest und nicht um rechtsextrem gehen würde, warum wählen sie nicht die neue Partei von Lücke?



Zum Beispiel die Piraten, welche sich auf EU-Ebene intensiv gegen die Uploadfilter eingesetzt haben. 

Dazu sind in vielen ländlichen Gegenden in Ostsachsen die einzigen Ausländer, die sich dort hin verirren,  die Tschechen und Polen.


Lustig finde ich dann solche Aussagen, "die Migranten kommen mit Smartphones hier her". Spricht das nicht schon gegen wirtschaftliche Ursachen der Flucht und für Politische?


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Stark finde ich ja aktuelle die Bekenntnisse der SPD Leute zum Koalitionsvertrag, wo immer erklärt wird, dass der ja bis 2021 gilt.
Das erinnert an den Sportvorstand eines Fußballvereins, der erklärt, dass der Trainer einen Vertrag hat, obwohl dessen Entlassung eigentlich schon beschlossene Sache ist.


----------



## JePe (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Die Leute wählen nicht rechts, oder rechtsextrem, sondern geben der AFD ihre Stimme aus Protest.



Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es "die Leute" nicht. Und wer "nur" protestwaehlen will, kann sein Kreuz bei der Tierschutzpartei machen. Wer sich auch nur ein paar Minuten mit den (wenigen) Positionen der AfD abseits ihres offen zur Schau gestellten Hasses auf alles nicht-arische beschaeftigt sollte eigentlich keine Muehe haben herauszufinden: Kaempfer fuer die gefuehlt oder tatsaechlich Abgehaengten sind das eher nicht.

Weshalb ich eben glaube, dass doch gruselig viele ihr Kreuz nicht trotz, sondern genau wegen der extrem rechten Positionen beim blau-braunen Haufen machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit "nicht alleine regierungsfähig" auch eher das ihre Parteiprogramme und  Ideologien  dafür nicht kompatibel sind. Da sie zu einseitig und radikal sind.



Da die Demokratie auch der Wettbewerb der Ideen ist, sind das am Ende des Tages sind das auch bloß Angebote an den Wähler, der darüber entscheidet, was er möchte.

Und bisher haben diese Parteien ja auch – außer in einzelnen Bundesländer – ja keine große Ergebnisse eingefahren. 

Es sind halt Parteien, die einzelne Punkte bedienen und daher auch nur ein kleineres Spektrum anbieten. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es stehen genügend andere demokratische Parteien zu Wahl, die ebenfalls zum Protest taugen, wenn es nur um Protest und nicht um rechtsextrem gehen würde, warum wählen sie nicht die neue Partei von Lücke?



Ok. Stell dir vor, du bist ein konservativer Wähler, der bisher CDU gewählt hat und seit 2015 nicht mit der Migrationspolitik einverstanden bist.

Du möchtest eine andere Politik. 

Welche Partei wählst du, die a) für eine andere Migrationspolitik steht und b) auch eine realistische Chance hat, in das Parlament einzuziehen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Besonders hervorzuheben ist dabei, das die AfD mehrheitlich absolut neoliberale Ansätze in ihrem Parteiprogram stehen hat, die garantiert nicht die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich schließen würden, sondern glasklar das Schleifen des Sozialstaates vorsieht und weitreichende Steuererleichterungen für Wohlhabende und Unternehmen beinhaltet. Frau Weidel kann man als fundamentalistische Neoliberale bezeichnen, die neben ihrer völkischen Einstellungen, hardcore FDP Ansichten bzgl, Wirtschafts- u. Sozialpolitik vertritt, dagegen ist Friedrich Merz fast schon Sozialpolitiker. AfD-Programm: neoliberal, national, unsozial - Monitor - Das Erste



Die AfD ist am Ende des Tages ein Symptom und keine Ursache, dass sollte mal langsam bewusst werden.

Wenn man wissen möchte, was die AfD stark macht, es sind auch Fälle wie dieser:

Clan-Kriminalitaet: Wie lange wollen wir noch zusehen? - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und diesen Schuh müssen sich die übrigen Parteien halt anziehen. 

Die dänischen Sozialdemokraten haben das übrigens verstanden und sie damit erfolgreich gewählt worden.

Parlamentswahl in Daenemark: Sozialdemokraten siegen mit Politik-Spagat | tagesschau.de

Linke Sozial- und Wirtschaftspolitik und rechte Asyl- und Einwanderungspolitik. Nur so geht es. Man kann keine umfangreichen Sozialstaat haben und gleichzeitig offene Grenzen.

So ein Modell muss und wird scheitern. 

PS: Die dänsiche Volkspartei das Pendant zur AfD hat 12,4 % verloren. Also nichts von wegen, wenn man die Positionen übernimmt, wählen die Leute doch eher das Original.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Antisemitismus, ich rede von Rassismus. Das ganze Thema wird ja von einem Interviewten zusammnegefasst! "Ich bin Deutscher und bekomme nichts vom Staat und Andere/Migranten/Asylbewerber kommen nach Deutschland und bekommen alles vom Staat geschenkt! Gleichzeitig wählen sie aber eine Partei, die die Erbschaftssteuer und die Grundsteuer abschaffen will, und explizit Steuererleichterungen von Unternehmen in ihrem Grundsatzprogramm stehen hat. Die soziale Frage soll ethnisch nach Volkszugehörigkeit gelöst werden (klar rassistisch), was schon jeder Depp weiß, dass das am GG und Verfassungsgericht krachend scheitern würde. Gott hab die Dummen/Schafe selig.



Also statt die AfD zu wählen, was ja doof wäre, weil die ja nichts für sie tun werden, sollen diese Leute weiter die übrigen Parteien wählen, die seit Jahrzehnten für diese Leute nichts tun? Und da wundert man sich dann ernsthaft, dass man nicht gewählt wird?

Die Anstalt hat das übrigens – wie immer genial – schon 2017 perfekt dargestellt:

YouTube

Ab Minute 27:20. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich dann solche Aussagen, "die Migranten kommen mit Smartphones hier her". Spricht das nicht schon gegen wirtschaftliche Ursachen der Flucht und für Politische?



Wenn es keine wirtschaftlichen Ursachen hat, warum „fliehen“ die sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ eigentlich aus sicheren Staaten nach Deutschland?

Ich dachte ja bisher immer, die Fliehen vor Tod und Verfolgung, was absolut nachvollziehbar ist. Nur sind diese Leute schon lange vor Deutschland vor Tod und Verfolgung geschützt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es "die Leute" nicht. Und wer "nur" protestwaehlen will, kann sein Kreuz bei der Tierschutzpartei machen.



Steht die Tierschutzpartei für eine andere Migrationspolitik?
Hat die Tierschutz realistische Chancen auf den Einzug in das Parlament?



JePe schrieb:


> Weshalb ich eben glaube, dass doch gruselig viele ihr Kreuz nicht trotz, sondern genau wegen der extrem rechten Positionen beim blau-braunen Haufen machen.



Gehen wir mal kurz davon aus, dass dem so _wäre_. Warum haben all diese Leute vor 2013 (als es die AfD noch gar nicht gab) nicht einfach die NPD gewählt?

Die NPD hat sein mehreren Jahrzehnten extrem rechte Positionen im Angebot. Trotzdem war diese Partei – bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auf Länderebene – nicht erfolgreich. Vorallem nicht in den westdeutschen Bundesländer.

Also. Wo kommen die ganzen Bürger her, die ja auf einmal Nachfrage nach extrem rechten Positionen haben?

Infografiken zur Bundestagswahl 2017: Waehlerwanderung: Wie sich die Parteien gegenseitig die Stimmen abluchsten | shz.de

Die AfD hat bei der Bundestagswahl 2017 z.B. 470.000 ehemalige SPD Wähler, 400.000 ehemalige Linkewähler und 40.000 ehemalige Grünenwähler gehabt. 

Ferner hat sie 980.000,00 ehemalige CDU Wähler, 40.000 ehemalige FDP-Wähler und 1.2 Mio Nichtwähler gehabt. 

Wenn also die Wähler der AfD auf extrem rechte Positionen stehen, warum haben über 3 Mio. Wähler vorher nie eine extrem rechte Partei gewählt? Das passt doch irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Weil sie glauben das Rechtsextrem, durch die Migrationspolitik von 2015 salonfähig geworden ist, und nicht mehr mit ihrer eigentlich braunen Meinung hinter dem Berg halten müssen, auffallende Parallelen gibt es ja nun wirklich zur Weimarer Republik.
Dazu ist die AfD weniger Plump als die NPD und verkauft sich "bürgerlicher", steckt aber zu 90% das gleiche drinne.

Reichstagswahlen in Deutschland – Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich denke die meisten AfD  Wähler wissen genau wofür die stehen.
Denn mit ihren hetzerischen Parolen fangen sie ja ihre Wähler ein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Das würde ja auch durchaus glauben, wenn nicht ca. 900.000 Wähler vorher die SPD, Grüne und Linkspartei gewählt haben. 

Wenn die eine "eigentlich braune Meinung" haben, warum haben die vorher linke Parteien gewählt? 

Darüber hinaus, wenn die eine "eigentlich braune Meinung" warum haben sie die NPD nicht einfach klammheimlich gewählt?

 Die Wahlen sind geheim, das hätte ja niemand gemerkt. Das passt halt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Weil in Deutschland Gott sei Dank immer noch soziale Ausgrenzung droht, wenn man rechtsextreme Meinungen vertritt oder offen mit rechtsextremen Parteien, gerade früher der NPD, sympathisiert hat.

Viele glauben oder glaubten diese soziale Ausgrenzung würde es mit der AfD nicht geben, da "bürgerliches Kleid" und entsprechende Masse.

Gott sei Dank und leider erfüllt sich dieser Wunsch/Vermutung nur im Osten, denn im Westen gibt es immer mehr gesellschaftlichen Widerstand gerade auch gegen Sympathisanten der AfD und die AfD selber, das bekommen die Leute auch immer mehr im Altag zu spüren, gerade in den alten Bundesländern

Die Ergebnisse der AfD waren sowohl bei der Bayern Wahl als auch bei der Europa Wahl und Bremen Wahl sehr weit unter ihren Erwartungen, weil in den alten Bundesländern, die Akzeptanz der AfD rapide im Sinken ist und vermehrt auf gesellschaftlichen Widerstand und soziale Ausgrenzung getroffen wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die Wahl ist geheim. Sofern die Wähler der AfD also - wie hier unterstellt - alle insgeheim rechtsextrem sind, warum haben die früher nie die NPD gewählt?

Warum hat ein großer Teil von den AfD Wähler vorher linke Parteien gewählt? 

Wie gesagt, die ganze Prämisse geht halt nicht auf, weil man hier nicht differenzieren möchte (ironischerweise, genau das, was man sonst immer der Gegenseite vorwirft).

Ich habe mehrere Quellen - darunter das sehr lehrreiche Video der Anstalt - genannt, auf die geht man gar nicht erst ein.

Dann muss man sich aber auch nicht wundern, warum die AfD weiter Erfolg hat. Wie gesagt, die AfD ist ein Symptom, keine Ursache. 

Und solange man das nicht eingestehen will, wird sich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## JePe (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es keine wirtschaftlichen Ursachen hat, warum „fliehen“ die sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ eigentlich aus sicheren Staaten nach Deutschland?



Warum Kurz, Orban & Co. die Gefluechteten in einer logistisch gut konzertierten Aktion nach Deutschland durchgereicht haben, anstatt vor Ort ein Anerkennungsverfahren durchzufuehren und diesen Menschen je nach dessen Ausgang entweder Asyl zu gewaehren, sie als Fluechtling anzuerkennen oder zurueckzuweisen, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht beantworten. Vertraglich dazu verpflichtet haben sie sich jedenfalls.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Steht die Tierschutzpartei für eine andere Migrationspolitik?



Klick.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hat die Tierschutz realistische Chancen auf den Einzug in das Parlament?



Wenn dieselbe Anzahl Waehler, die AfD gewaehlt haben, stattdessen die Tierschutzpartei gewaehlt haetten, waere ihre Einzugschance 1:1 identisch gewesen, Ja.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum haben all diese Leute vor 2013 (als es die AfD noch gar nicht gab) nicht einfach die NPD gewählt?



Die NPD wurde und wird gewaehlt, ist aber so offenkundig rechtsextrem und neofaschistisch, dass das Stigmata des NPD-Waehlers von der Masse scheinbar als zu schwerwiegend empfunden wird. Die AfD hingegen besetzt populaere Themen (EU / EURO, Klimawandel, Migration, ...) und hat zwar fuer nichts eine Loesung, aber fuer alles einen Schuldigen: der boese Wirtschaftsfluechtling, der dem Michel wenn schon nicht die Haare vom Kopf, so doch allemal das Futter aus dem Trog fressen und sich in der sozialen Haengematte luemmeln will.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die AfD hat bei der Bundestagswahl 2017 z.B. 470.000 ehemalige SPD Wähler, 400.000 ehemalige Linkewähler und 40.000 ehemalige Grünenwähler gehabt.
> 
> Ferner hat sie 980.000,00 ehemalige CDU Wähler, 40.000 ehemalige FDP-Wähler und 1.2 Mio Nichtwähler gehabt.



Meine Quellen kommen da zu anderen Ergebnissen; z. B. hat die FDP 120.000 Waehler an die AfD verloren. Am Ende ist diese Zahlenklauberei aber so wenig zielfuehrend wie diese Frage relevant:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn also die Wähler der AfD auf extrem rechte Positionen stehen, warum haben über 3 Mio. Wähler vorher nie eine extrem rechte Partei gewählt?



Die Positionen der AfD sind bekannt, die Sprache ist eindeutig und wurde 2017 auch von 83,4% der Waehler entsprechend eingeordnet: Menschen entsorgen, erinnerungspolitische Wende, Vogelschiss usw. usf. Wer AfD waehlt, weiss genau was er bekommt. Wenn Du das mit Verweis auf Fehlentwicklungen im Jahr 2015, die nicht in Berlin, sondern in Budapest begonnen haben, fuer entschuldbar abtust, sagt das am Ende eher etwas ueber Dich und jedenfalls etwas ueber die Waehler der AfD aus.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es keine wirtschaftlichen Ursachen hat, warum „fliehen“ die sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ eigentlich aus sicheren Staaten nach Deutschland?



Weil die Staaten nicht sicher sind.
Afrikanische Union suspendiert Sudan: Strafmassnahme nach der Gewalt - taz.de
Flucht aus Eritrea - ZDFmediathek



JePe schrieb:


> Die NPD wurde und wird gewaehlt, ist aber so offenkundig rechtsextrem und neofaschistisch, dass das Stigmata des NPD-Waehlers von der Masse scheinbar als zu schwerwiegend empfunden wird. Die AfD hingegen besetzt populaere Themen (EU / EURO, Klimawandel, Migration, ...) und hat zwar fuer nichts eine Loesung, aber fuer alles einen Schuldigen: der boese Wirtschaftsfluechtling, der dem Michel wenn schon nicht die Haare vom Kopf, so doch allemal das Futter aus dem Trog fressen und sich in der sozialen Haengematte luemmeln will.



Die NPD wurde beim BVerfG auch als verfassungsfeindlich eingestuft. Bei der AfD ist das auch nur eine Frage der Zeit. Schließlich ist da schon ein Anfangsverdacht der Verfassungsfeindlichkeit gegeben. https://www.dw.com/de/bundesverfassungsschutz-erklärt-afd-zum-prüffall/a-47086892

Anfangsverdacht:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anfangsverdacht schrieb:
			
		

> Anfangsverdacht, der Anlass zum Einschreiten gibt und zur Erforschung des Sachverhaltes verpflichtet, setzt voraus, dass zureichende *tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte* [...] gibt





			
				https://www.dw.com/de/bundesverfassungsschutz-erkl%C3%A4rt-afd-zum-pr%C3%BCffall/a-47086892 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gebe "erste *tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte*" einer gegen die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordung gerichteten Politik.


----------



## seahawk (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Und was ist wirtschaftlichen Gründen falsch, denn unsere Lebensweise sorgt für die Armut dort.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die Wirtschaftspolitik der EU sorgt dafür, dass es den Leuten in Afrika schlecht geht und gerade Deutschland blockt alle Versuche, das zu ändern.
Die SPD wird weiter in der Krise bleiben und die CDU ist gerade dabei, ihre eigene Krise zu entwickeln.
Karrenbauer zeigt ja, dass sie unfähig ist, eine Partie zu führen, geschweige denn ein Land zu führen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Karrenbauer zeigt ja, dass sie unfähig ist, eine Partie zu führen, geschweige denn ein Land zu führen.


Der arrogante Jens Spahn wäre leider auch nicht viel besser. Vom neoliberalen Friedrich Merz mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Poulton (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die AfD ist ein Symptom, keine Ursache.


Ich empfehle dazu auch die Lektüre davon:
DeZIM-Institut | Projekt - Postmigrantische Gesellschaften
Naika Foroutan: Hilft Ungleichheitsforschung, Ostdeutschland zu verstehen? – Belltower.News
Professorin ueber Identitaeten: „Ostdeutsche sind auch Migranten“ - taz.de


€: Und wenn eine Analyse von ganz links interessiert: Werner Seppmann: Warum wählen Arbeiter die AfD? (PDF)


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



			
				http://rotfuchs.net/files/rotfuchs-beilagen-pdf/RF-252-01-19-Beilage-Faschismus.pdf schrieb:
			
		

> Mit abwiegelnden Worten wurden von ihm im
> Sommer 2018 Untersuchungsergebnisse präsentiert, die ergeben
> hätten, daß diese Szene in der „öffentlichen Wahrnehmung“ maßlos
> überschätzt werde, denn bloß „ein Prozent der Nutzer“ verbreite
> ...



Wobei man da sieht, wie extrem riesig das Dunkelfeld bei rechtsextremen Straftaten ist. In der PKS sind gerade mal 7000 Fälle von rechter Hasskriminalität insgesamt genannt. https://www.bmi.bund.de/SharedDocs/...DF9E5CC29.2_cid373?__blob=publicationFile&v=3


			
				https://www.bmi.bund.de/SharedDocs/downloads/DE/veroeffentlichungen/2019/pmk-2018.pdf;jsessionid=B3E13EBC2CF23C55BBC1EAFDF9E5CC29.2_cid373?__blob=publicationFile&v=3 schrieb:
			
		

> Im zum 1. Januar 2017 neu geschaffenen Oberthema Hasspostings wurden im Jahr 2018    *1.472* Straftaten registriert. Davon wurden 1.130 Delikte der PMK -rechts- zugeordnet, 122
> der PMK -nicht zuzuordnen-, 49 der PMK -religiöse Ideologie-, 126 der PMK -links- und 45 der PMK -ausländische Ideologie-.



Es wird also nicht mal ein Prozent überhaupt angezeigt. Da muss also dringend deutlich mehr angezeigt werden, damit eine ordnungsgemäße Strafverfolgung möglich ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Oscar Lafontaine spricht sich für Fusion von Die Linke und SPD aus:

SPD und Linke: Oskar Lafontaine spricht von Fusion - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Völlig egal was einzelne meinen, die SPD wird wieder eine Koalition mit der CDU / CSU anstreben weil ihnen erstens die Wähler scheiß egal sind, wie sagte man doch nach der letzten Wahl "unserer Wähler haben uns nicht verstanden" mit anderen Worten die anderen sind die dummen. Zweitens weil man nur noch so eine Mehrheit bekommt und drittes weil die SPD unglaublich Machtgeil ist, genau das hat man auch nach den letzten Wahlen gesehen. Wer diese Partei noch wählt könnte seinen Stimmzettel auch frittieren und essen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich glaube nicht, wenn die Wahl ähnlich oder sogar noch schlechter ausfällt (was ich stark glaube), dass die SPD nochmals eine GroKo anstrebt.


----------



## micha34 (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die SPD wird alles machen um am Futtertrog zu bleiben.


----------



## Mancko (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Und was ist wirtschaftlichen Gründen falsch, denn unsere Lebensweise sorgt für die Armut dort.



Ist mir viel zu einfach. Bin zwar nicht für die Agrarexporte nach Afrika durch die EU aber daraus jetzt abzuleiten die müssten dann eben herkommen ist zu einfach. Denn man kann die Türe auch einfach zu machen wie es zich andere Länder zeigen. Die meissten AFD Wähler dürften beim Thema Migrationspolitik ganz klar Australische, Neuseeländige und Kanadische Positionen vertreten. Sprich es gibt nur einen einzigen Weg rein und das ist der legale. Der illegale Weg ohne nachträgliche Anerkennung als politisch verfolgt oder temporärer Kriegsflüchtling wird in diesen Ländern immer zur Abschiebung samt Einreiseverbot führen und das ist auch richtig so und das ist auch nicht rechtsradikal sondern gesunder Menschenverstand.

Es grenzt schon an Realitätsverweigerung wenn einige behaupten dass die große Masse nicht aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen kommt. Ich sag es mal so. Wenn ich irgendwo auf der Welt politisch verfolgt oder Kriegsflüchtling bin, dann ist ja im Grunde mein wichtigstes Ziel erstmal in Sicherheit zu kommen. Und ganz ehrlich in so einer Situation glaube ich nicht das man da noch groß wählerisch ist. Wenn Du also in Auffanglager kommst wo Du sowohl was Nahrung als auch medizinische Versorgung und auch Kleidung angeht erstmal versorgt bist, dann kannst Du damit leben. Besser geht natürlich auch Sicht des Individuums immer aber vom Grundsatz her ist Deine Priorität dann am  Ende erstmal in Sicherheit sein. 

Wenn wir jetzt aber dieses Modell in der EU konsequent anwenden, dann wird man recht schnell rapide sehen wie die Zahlen zurückgehen, denn jemand der ums nackte Überleben kämpft, der wird auch weiter mit unsicheren Booten und ähnlichen Dingen kommen wenn es keinen anderen Weg gibt. Jemand der aber im Grund nur ein besseres Leben haben möchte wird  bei im Grunde null Sicht auf Erfolg diese Kosten und auch Risiken einfach nicht auf sich nehmen und genau das wird dazu führen, dass die Zahlen rapide abnehmen.

Von daher ganz klare Empfehlung, und nichts anderes fordert die AFD ja im Grunde, konsequente Anwendung des Australischen Modells in der EU.


----------



## Poulton (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Mancko schrieb:


> Es grenzt schon an Realitätsverweigerung wenn einige behaupten dass die große Masse nicht aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen kommt.


Kamerun: Eine halbe Million Menschen auf der Flucht vor der Gewalt
Klimawandel und Umweltzerstörung als Fluchtursache
Trauriger Rekord in 2018 - Noch nie waren so viele Menschen auf der Flucht
Aber was weiß das UNHCR schon... 



Mancko schrieb:


> Wenn Du also in Auffanglager kommst wo Du sowohl was Nahrung als auch medizinische Versorgung und auch Kleidung angeht erstmal versorgt bist, dann kannst Du damit leben.


Dramatische Unterfinanzierung gefährdet Flüchtlingshilfe weltweit


> [...]
> „Die Konsequenzen für die Betroffenen sind fatal. Immer mehr Flüchtlinge sind unterernährt, medizinische Einrichtungen in Flüchtlingsregionen unzureichend und überfüllt, Unterkünfte verfallen. Tausende Flüchtlingskinder können nicht zur Schule gehen, weil Klassenräume und Unterrichtsmaterialien fehlen. Der UNHCR braucht dringend verstärkte internationale Unterstützung“,  [...]



Deutscher Bundestag - UNHCR ist weiterhin unterfinanziert
http://reporting.unhcr.org/sites/de...n Underfunded Situations - September 2018.pdf

€: Oder aus dem Zeitraum 14/15:
Syrien: UN kuerzen Lebensmittelhilfen fuer Fluechtlinge - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de


> Die Vereinten Nationen haben wegen Geldmangels damit begonnen, ihre Lebensmittelhilfe für die Bevölkerung in Syrien  zu reduzieren. Die Hilfsleistungen würden diesen Monat um 40 Prozent  gesenkt, sagte Elisabeth Rasmusson vom Welternährungsprogramm (WFP).  Demnach wird die UN-Organisation zwar wie bisher Lebensmittel an 4,2  Millionen Menschen in Syrien verteilen, doch werde sie die individuelle  Menge stark reduzieren.
> Auch die syrischen Bürgerkriegsflüchtlinge außerhalb des Landes  seien von November an von den Kürzungen betroffen. Rasmusson zufolge  wird im Libanon die Hilfe für die Flüchtlinge um bis zu 30 Prozent  gesenkt. In der Türkei werde das WFP sogar gar keine Hilfen  mehr verteilen.
> 
> .



Warum Fluechtlinge nach Europa kommen - UNHCR DACH


----------



## Mancko (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Das die UN da Kürzungen vorgenommen haben ist bekannt und da bin ich der erste der sagt das Niveau muss  schnellstmöglich wieder auf das alte Niveau. Parallel dazu aber eben Australische No Way Policy in der EU samt Austrocknung der Asylindustrie, sprich deutlich abgekürzte Verfahren und vor allem nicht auf EU Boden sondern schön außerhalb. Und das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Da andere westliche Länder ja sehr gut mit Ihrer Policy leben können ist es kein Problem dass die EU schon mal anfängt das nachzumachen. 

Wenn nicht wird sich die EU früher oder später selber killen denn die Osteuropäer werden nicht mitmachen und in Westeuropa wird es früher oder später dann auch Konsequenzen haben. Vielleicht sind wir ja mit einem Ostdeutschen Bundesland irgendwann mal die ersten. Am Besten irgendwo mit absoluter Mehrheit für die AFD. Wäre ich dort an der Regierung würde ich Merkels Gäste direkt in failed States wie Berlin, Bremen oder NRW abladen am Besten  mit Bussen direkt vorm Kanzleramt oder in Hipster Gegenden wie Prenzlauer Berg, denn klar ist Zuwanderung hat sich bis auf den Promilleanteil an politisch Verfolgten nach einem reinen Mehrwehrtsprinzip für die aufnehmende Gesellschaft zu richten.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Mancko schrieb:


> Das die UN da Kürzungen vorgenommen haben ist bekannt und da bin ich der erste der sagt das Niveau muss  schnellstmöglich wieder auf das alte Niveau. Parallel dazu aber eben Australische No Way Policy in der EU samt Austrocknung der Asylindustrie, sprich deutlich abgekürzte Verfahren und vor allem nicht auf EU Boden sondern schön außerhalb.



Nur sind die Botschaften in Syrien schon lange zu. Da kann also niemand ein Visum beantragen.

Die aktuellen Flüchtlinge aus Südamerika können übrigens VISA-frei ganz legal einreisen. Fluechtlinge: Wieder mehr Asylbewerber in EU - viele reisen legal ein - Politik - Berliner Morgenpost
UEbersicht zur Visumpflicht bzw. -freiheit bei Einreise in die Bundesrepublik Deutschland - Auswaertiges Amt


----------



## matty2580 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die Wahlen sind durch, aber irgendwie will niemand dass Thema wieder aufgreifen.

Seid ihr alle so geschockt? ^^

Statt selbst über das Ergebnis zu schreiben, zitiere ich einmal eine gute News dazu von der Zeit:



			
				zeit.de schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum waren am Sonntag die ersten Wahlprognosen aus Brandenburg und Sachsen ausgestrahlt, sprach der Vorsitzende der AfD Brandenburgs, Andreas Kalbitz, der sich vor seiner Zeit bei der AfD unter Rechtsextremisten sehr wohlfühlte, ein in seiner Partei beliebtes Wort: "Die AfD ist gekommen, um zu bleiben!"
> *Tatsächlich ist die AfD gleich in beiden Bundesländern mit weit über 20 Prozent zweitstärkste Kraft geworden – und bei allen Altersgruppen unter 60 Jahren schnitt sie, mit einer Ausnahme, am besten ab*. *Dieser Erfolg ist ein Schock. Er wird die politische Landschaft – zumindest in Ostdeutschland – umpflügen*, weil die anderen Parteien zu Koalitionen gezwungen sind, die sie vorher gar nicht oder nur unter Androhung von Schlägen eingegangen wären.
> 
> So waren die Spitzenpolitiker der anderen Parteien in ihren ersten Reaktionen auffallend demütig. Sie hatten ihre Phrasendreschmaschinen fast auf lautlos gestellt. Und verkündeten Hoffnungsvolles: Wir haben Fehler gemacht, wir müssen auf die Leute hören, gegen rechts zusammenstehen. Ob sich Herr Kalbitz wirklich lange halten wird, steht noch nicht fest. Aber die Fragen, warum der Rechtspopulismus so stark geworden ist und was dagegen wirkt, die werden noch lange bleiben. Auf die Frage nach dem Warum gibt es viele Antworten,* auf die Frage nach dem besten Gegenmittel jedoch kaum* eine. Jedenfalls keine, die man sich patentieren lassen könnte, sonst gäbe es Parteien wie die AfD schon jetzt nicht mehr in dieser Stärke.


Landtagswahlen in Ostdeutschland: Auf in den Nahkampf | ZEIT ONLINE

Ich war natürlich wieder Wahlhelfer in Potsdam, und auch bei uns am Stern war die AFD 2. stärkste Partei. Die Wahlbeteiligung war wie üblich schlecht, mit ca. 60%, wie auch schon bei der EU-Wahl, und die größte Partei waren wieder einmal die Nichtwähler.

So wie es aussieht ist die AFD keine Eintagsfliege, und wird dauerhaft die politische Landschaft in Deutschland prägen.
Damit ist eine rechte Partei erstmals seit der NSDAP wieder in Deutschland in einer höheren Größenordnung vertreten, wie in vielen anderen EU-Ländern auch.
Besonders für uns Deutsche ist das aber eher peinlich mit unserer besonderen Vergangenheit.



			
				zeit.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Partei, die das Linke sogar im Namen trägt, war in Sachsen und Brandenburg die größte Verliererin von allen*. Auch dafür gibt es viele Gründe. Einer ist ganz sicher, dass die Linke die Menschen im Osten nicht mehr überzeugt, weil charismatische Persönlichkeiten wie Sahra Wagenknecht oder Gregor Gysi abtreten. Und weil eine neue Generation die Spitze übernimmt, die stark mit den städtischen und universitären Milieus verwachsen ist, bei denen es auch keine Berührungsängste zu Linksradikalen gibt. Bei ihren Wählern gab es die offenbar schon.
> *Vieles am Votum ist nur aus dem Osten heraus zu erklären, besonders die verspätet ausgebrochene Wut über einen Einigungsprozess, der Betriebe, Vereine und Bindungen aller Art rücksichtslos zerstörte.* *Andere Bruchlinien dagegen kann man überall beobachten, wo Menschen vermehrt rechts wählen: Sie verlaufen zwischen Stadt und Land, zwischen Reich und Arm, zwischen gut gebildet und bildungsfern.*
> 
> Die Sozialdemokraten wirken schon lange nicht mehr als Kitt. Sie haben durch die Agenda 2010 den Glauben ihrer Basis genauso erschüttert, wie Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik Teile der CDU-Wähler verschreckt hat. Es gibt aber auch einen Punkt, über den gerade der linke Flügel der SPD nicht sprechen will: das Bedürfnis der Arbeitermilieus und Geringverdiener nicht nur nach sozialer Sicherheit, sondern auch nach Ordnung und Gerechtigkeit, wenn es um Kriminalität und Einwanderung geht. *Hier hat die SPD den Rechten kampflos das Feld überlassen.*


Landtagswahlen in Ostdeutschland: Auf in den Nahkampf | ZEIT ONLINE

Faktisch wird es keine linke Mehrheit mehr in Deutschland geben, selbst wenn SPD, Grüne, und die Linken sich zusammen schließen würden.
Wahldebakel der Linken: Protestpartei war gestern | tagesschau.de


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich weiß nicht was das Problem sein soll, die Lücke die die CDU seit 2015 gelassen hat wurde eben ausgefüllt, war zu erwarten. Wir haben mit der SED (jaja, jetzt nennt sie sich die Linke) eine noch deutlich schlimmere Partei im Feld der bedeutenden Parteien in Deutschland. 
Es ist einfach Fakt, dass die CDU und die SPD sich seit einigen Jahren nach links gewandt haben und damit kläglich gescheitert sind, die Wähler die sie zu erreichen versucht haben sind zu den Grünen und die die sie damit enttäuscht haben zur AFD. 
Leider ist es lange her seit die SPD vernünftige und sinnvolle Politik gemacht hat, bei der CDU habe ich aber immerhin noch Hoffnung, die SPD wird zumindest bundesweit bald in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinken und die Grünen werden sie als Volkspartei ablösen. 
Nach meiner Meinung zeigt die Stärke der politischen Ränder immer, dass man eine große Zahl an Menschen mit ihren Sorgen und Nöten alleine gelassen hat. Thüringen ist dafür ein sehr gutes Beispiel, die Hälfte der Wähler hat vor bei der kommenden Wahl die Ränder zu wählen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> 
> Wie viele bestimmt mitbekommen hat sich Andrea Nahles aus allen politischen Ämtern zurückgezogen.
> ...


Die SPD hat noch weit mehr Verdienste, sie datieren allerdings etwas zurück.
Der Dummwähler wird die SPD noch vermissen, wenn seine Alternativparteien den Sozialstaat entweder ausgelaugt oder abgeschafft haben.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kühnert wäre da mal interessant. Mit ihm würde sich wohl wirklich was ändern.





seahawk schrieb:


> Die SPD ist maximal unglaubwürdig geworden. Eine Partei der Mitte, die links sein will und neoliberal handelt. Wenn man Schmidt, Brandt oder andere SPD Größen denkt und sich dann einen Kühnert als Vorsitzenden vorstellt...



SPD: Kevin Kuehnert bekommt die meisten Stimmen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Mir ist Kevin Kühnert sehr symphatisch. Der redet Klartext und bringt es auf den Punkt.

Was ich allerdings von der neuen SPD-Doppelspitze Saskia Esken und Norbert Walter-Borjans halten soll weiß ich noch nicht so Recht.

Neuverhandlungen wegen des Koalitionsvertrags wurden seitens der CDU/CSU abgelehnt. Aber so ich wie es verstanden habe, soll auch nicht komplett neu verhandelt, sondern nur in einigen Punkten nachgebessert werden.
Die neue SPD Spitze beruft sich dabei auf die sogenannte Revisionsklausel. Aber mit der Drohung die GroKo platzen zu lassen sind sie schon wieder zurückgerudert.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings von der neuen SPD-Doppelspitze Saskia Esken und Norbert Walter-Borjans halten soll weiß ich noch nicht so Recht.


Wären dir die Agenda 2010-Sympathisanten Scholz und Geywitz lieber gewesen?


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wären dir die Agenda 2010-Sympathisanten Scholz und Geywitz lieber gewesen?


Nein. Aber Kevin Kühnert.

Ne mal im Ernst: Olaf Scholz kannte ich zumindest. Und so schlecht finde ich ihn nicht. Ist halt emotionslos und nüchtern. Leidenschaft ist für ihn ein Fremdwort. Dafür ist er sachlich.
Naja, mal gucken was noch so alles auf uns zukommt...


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Scholz ist einer der Typen, welche unter Schröder die Agenda 2010 und den ganzen Kram verbrochen haben und ist dadurch mitschuld daran, dass die SPD heute da feststeckt, wo sie ist.
Geywitz könnte von ihren Ansichten her genausogut in der Union verweilen, die ist mMn. mehr Wirtschaftspolitikerin als Sozialdemokratin.

Interessant finde ich hingegen, wie die ganzen Medien sich auf das neue Führungsduo im Vorfeld einschießen, noch lange bevor die überhaupt erste Amtshandlungen ausüben konnten.
Das ist schon ein regelrechtes Überbieten, wer den längst überfälligen Linksruck in der Partei, ergründet auf einer demokratischen Entscheidung, besser durch den Schmutz ziehen kann.
Da wird darauf rumgeritten, dass Walter-Borjans als Finanzminister in Nordrhein-Westfalen Staatsschulden angehäuft hat oder wie Saskia Esken in ihrer Partei mit Typen wie dem Stephan Weil angeeckt ist.
Aber den G20 scheinen alle wieder vergessen zu haben, ebenso Geywitz' Aussagen zu Waffenexporten.
Da sieht man auch ganz gut wie abgehoben inzwischen die ganzen journalistischen Eliten hierzulande sind - die sehen manchmal selber vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr, wie mir scheint.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Scholz ist einer der Typen, welche unter Schröder die Agenda 2010 und den ganzen Kram verbrochen haben und ist dadurch mitschuld daran, dass die SPD heute da feststeckt, wo sie ist.


Ja schon. Aber er hat ja auch glaube ich zugegeben das damals Fehler dabei gemacht worden sind.

Naja, ich finde auch gut das er nicht Parteivorsitzender geworden ist und als Kanzlerkandidat könnte ich ihn mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> SPD: Kevin Kuehnert bekommt die meisten Stimmen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Mir ist Kevin Kühnert sehr symphatisch. Der redet Klartext und bringt es auf den Punkt.
> 
> Was ich allerdings von der neuen SPD-Doppelspitze Saskia Esken und Norbert Walter-Borjans halten soll weiß ich noch nicht so Recht.
> ...



Die heißen Eskia und Walter und sind komischerweise vielen Leuten in der SPD völlig unbekannt.

Kevin Kühnert weiß, wovon er redet, aber er muss seine arrogante Art ablegen, durch die er sehr stark polarisiert. Polarisieren ist prinzipiell nicht verkehrt, aber dann gehört man vielleicht nicht in eine Partei, die gern wieder Volkspartei wäre.
Kühnert hatte auch völlig recht mit seiner Einschätzung, dass eine weitere GroKo der Untergang der SPD wäre. Die haben es in all den Jahren nicht geschafft, ihre Gesetze als ihre Gesetze zu verkaufen. Die Lohrbeeren haben ausnahmslos CDU/CSU eingeheimst. Mit dem Erfolg, die Wähler wählen dann gleich CDU.

Aus der ganzen Riege finde ich hat Lars Klingbeil am meisten zu sagen und gefällt mir durch seine überlegte, sachliche Art. Ein echter Realpolitiker, der eine Arbeiterpartei in einer Gesellschaft ohne Arbeiter in eine Partei der Dienstleistenden überführen könnte. Denn ganz klar ist, es braucht zwei starke Volksparteien ebenso wie es den linken Rand durch Linkspartei bzw. Grüne und den rechten Rand durch die CSU geben muss. Die Alten Naiven für Dunkeldeutschland lasse ich bewusst raus, die gehören auf den demokratischen Sperrmüll.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Kühnert hatte auch völlig recht mit seiner Einschätzung, dass eine weitere GroKo der Untergang der SPD wäre. Die haben es in all den Jahren nicht geschafft, ihre Gesetze als ihre Gesetze zu verkaufen. Die Lohrbeeren haben ausnahmslos CDU/CSU eingeheimst. Mit dem Erfolg, die Wähler wählen dann gleich CDU.


Ja leider. Im Ausland denken viele die CDU hätte den Mindestlohn durchgesetzt. Und es wäre ihre Idee gewesen.
Und in Deutschland schnallen das scheinbar auch viele nicht.


----------



## seahawk (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Die heißen Eskia und Walter und sind komischerweise vielen Leuten in der SPD völlig unbekannt.
> 
> Kevin Kühnert weiß, wovon er redet, aber er muss seine arrogante Art ablegen, durch die er sehr stark polarisiert. Polarisieren ist prinzipiell nicht verkehrt, aber dann gehört man vielleicht nicht in eine Partei, die gern wieder Volkspartei wäre.
> Kühnert hatte auch völlig recht mit seiner Einschätzung, dass eine weitere GroKo der Untergang der SPD wäre. Die haben es in all den Jahren nicht geschafft, ihre Gesetze als ihre Gesetze zu verkaufen. Die Lohrbeeren haben ausnahmslos CDU/CSU eingeheimst. Mit dem Erfolg, die Wähler wählen dann gleich CDU.
> ...



Dass die CDU profitiert liegt allein an der SPD, die selber jeden Erfolg in der GroKo kaputt redet. Sieht man ja dieses Mal wieder. Die GroKo hat bald 2/3 der vereinbarten Ziele umgesetzt und da waren auch viele SPD Projekte dabei (z.B. Grundrente), nur ist die SPD immer der erste Kritiker des Kompromiss.  Es sagt ja dort niemand "Wir haben unser Primärziel erreicht und hätten gerne mehr erreicht, aber das geht mit der CDU nicht" sondern "Diese Lösung ist nicht ausreichend, wir haben unser Ziel verfehlt ,wir müssen raus aus der GroKo" um dann doch in der GroKo zu bleiben.

Und aktuell sieht es wieder so aus, dass GroKo Kritik nur dazu dient Parteiposten zu bekommen. Der Parteitag war doch wieder Wolkenkuckucksheim. Wir werden nach verhandeln, aber in der Groko bleiben und bald haben wir wieder 30%. Ende 2020 beschäftigt sich die SPD dann wieder mit der Wahl des Kanzlerkandidaten und endet bei 10-12%.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Der Untergang der SPD begann,
als Schröder die Kernkompetenz dieser Partei:

"Für die kleine Leute zu sorgen"

einfach verkauft hat.

Siehe Hartz IV usw.
das nun mal zu einer Spaltung in unserer Gesellschaft geführt.


----------



## BojackHorseman (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Dass die CDU profitiert liegt allein an der SPD, die selber jeden Erfolg in der GroKo kaputt redet. Sieht man ja dieses Mal wieder. Die GroKo hat bald 2/3 der vereinbarten Ziele umgesetzt und da waren auch viele SPD Projekte dabei (z.B. Grundrente), nur ist die SPD immer der erste Kritiker des Kompromiss.  Es sagt ja dort niemand "Wir haben unser Primärziel erreicht und hätten gerne mehr erreicht, aber das geht mit der CDU nicht" sondern "Diese Lösung ist nicht ausreichend, wir haben unser Ziel verfehlt ,wir müssen raus aus der GroKo" um dann doch in der GroKo zu bleiben.
> 
> Und aktuell sieht es wieder so aus, dass GroKo Kritik nur dazu dient Parteiposten zu bekommen. Der Parteitag war doch wieder Wolkenkuckucksheim. Wir werden nach verhandeln, aber in der Groko bleiben und bald haben wir wieder 30%. Ende 2020 beschäftigt sich die SPD dann wieder mit der Wahl des Kanzlerkandidaten und endet bei 10-12%.



Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. Bei der SPD fehlt jemand, der nicht die einzelnen Landesregierungen oder Bürgermeisterämter in wichtigen Städten als Ziel sieht, sondern jemand der die Regierung stellen will. Klar ist es schwierig Mutti kontra zu geben, aber dieser Nichtangriffspakt war geradezu lächerlich. Da muss ein neoliberaler Spinner wie CDU-Mann Merz um die Ecke kommen, damit überhaupt mal etwas Rambazamba in der GroKo herrscht.

Beim ZDF wurde letztens in einer der Sendungen gesagt, die GroKo wird beim jetzigen Arbeitstempo etwa 90-95 Prozent aller Vorhaben aus dem Koalitionsvertrag umsetzen, obwohl er sehr umfangreich ist. Das gab es in der gesamten Zeit der Bundesrepublik kein einziges Mal und das sieht man auch im weltweiten Vergleich. Politisch herrscht in Deutschland so eine Zustand zwischen Ruhe und Lähmung. Weil nämlich die wichtigsten Themen und hier sind es Klimakrise und Umwandlung der Gesellschaft im Zuge der Deindustrialisierung, auf die lange Bank geschoben werden. Weil keiner den Schnitt machen will, der gemacht werden muss, damit uns das nicht um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## seahawk (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. Bei der SPD fehlt jemand, der nicht die einzelnen Landesregierungen oder Bürgermeisterämter in wichtigen Städten als Ziel sieht, sondern jemand der die Regierung stellen will. Klar ist es schwierig Mutti kontra zu geben, aber dieser Nichtangriffspakt war geradezu lächerlich. Da muss ein neoliberaler Spinner wie CDU-Mann Merz um die Ecke kommen, damit überhaupt mal etwas Rambazamba in der GroKo herrscht.
> 
> Beim ZDF wurde letztens in einer der Sendungen gesagt, die GroKo wird beim jetzigen Arbeitstempo etwa 90-95 Prozent aller Vorhaben aus dem Koalitionsvertrag umsetzen, obwohl er sehr umfangreich ist. Das gab es in der gesamten Zeit der Bundesrepublik kein einziges Mal und das sieht man auch im weltweiten Vergleich. Politisch herrscht in Deutschland so eine Zustand zwischen Ruhe und Lähmung. Weil nämlich die wichtigsten Themen und hier sind es Klimakrise und Umwandlung der Gesellschaft im Zuge der Deindustrialisierung, auf die lange Bank geschoben werden. Weil keiner den Schnitt machen will, der gemacht werden muss, damit uns das nicht um die Ohren fliegt.



Das ist glaube ich ein deutsches Problem, dass hier das Gefühl weit schlechter als die Realität ist. Klar ist das Klimaschutzpaket vielleicht nicht so zielführend wie nötig, aber immerhin hat Deutschland eines und irgendwo gilt es auch für die Sozialpolitik, es gibt eine Lösung für die Grundrente, es gibt einen Mindestlohn und die Judikative hat sogar die Hartz IV Sanktionen limitiert. Deutschland hat in den letzten 20 Jahren halt den politischen Kompromiss perfektioniert und deswegen fühlt sich das alles zäh an, aber es funktioniert. 

Die SPD hat das Problem, dass Merkel es schafft jeden Kompromiss als eigenen Erfolg zu verkaufen, was aber auch daran liegt, dass sie authentisch kommuniziert. Wenn Merkel sich hinstellt und von dem hart erarbeiteten aber guten Kompromiss spricht, stellt sich keiner von der SPD daneben und stimmt zu, sondern man stellt sich hin und kritisiert den Kompromiss als schlecht und schmerzhaft. Die Kommunikation der SPD ist einfach für den Arsch.  Und sie sind gerade auf den Weg die Schuld ein Scheitern der Groko komplett auf die eigene Kappe zu nehmen.  Die SPD hat imho in den letzten 10 Jahren kaum etwas anders gemacht als Wahlkampf um parteiinterne Posten.  

Ich wünsche mir zwar Rot-Rot-Grün aber das wird für die SPD nur schlimmer, besonders wenn die regierungsführende Person von den Grünen kommt. Alle Umweltthemen gehen zu Gunsten der Grünen und die Linke reklamiert alle sozialen Themen für sich. 

Der Alptraum der SPD muss es doch sein, dass man mit einer klaren Ansage für Rot-Rot-Grün in den Wahlkampf geht und am Ende gibt es dann Schwarz-Grün und außerhalb der SPD-Traumwelt muss man das für sehr wahrscheinlich halten.


----------



## BojackHorseman (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir zwar Rot-Rot-Grün aber das wird für die SPD nur schlimmer, besonders wenn die regierungsführende Person von den Grünen kommt. Alle Umweltthemen gehen zu Gunsten der Grünen und die Linke reklamiert alle sozialen Themen für sich.



Rot-Rot-Grün könnte nur unter einer Maxime funktionieren, nämlich wenn die Realpolitiker der jeweiligen Parteien das Sagen hätten. In Skandinavien funktioniert das gut, allerdings auch nur, weil die zusammen genommen weniger als ein Drittel der Einwohner Deutschlands haben und jeder Staat für sich genommen es sich nicht leisten kann, wenn zehn bis zwanzig Prozent der Bevölkerung aus der Gesellschaft fällt.

Zudem missfällt mir die offen zur Schau gestellte Kleinbürgerlichkeit gerade bei der Linkspartei. Die Grünen muss man da ausnehmen, die sind eine Partei der Gut- und Besserverdiener. Der schmutzige Pastafari, der mit dem Joint im Mundwinkel gegen Gorleben demonstriert, ist ein Relikt aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Die SPD, wie weiter oben geschrieben, muss eine neue Klientel finden. Die Malocher aus dem Tagebau hat man an die AfD verloren. Die wird man nicht wiedergewinnen, weil man gegen Gefühle keine Politik machen kann. Wohl aber wäre die sprichwörtliche Neue Mitte der Ansprechpartner. Menschen, die einfach nur leben wollen, mit BILD, Glotze und dem Schrott, der grad auf RTL als Reality-TV läuft.

Stattdessen wählt man zwei Vorsitzende mit der irrisierenden Strahlkraft von Hausstaub. Saskia Esken und Norbert Walter-Borjans. Wie Dietmar Wischmeyer früher kommentiert hätte: "Zwei Namen die zum Träumen einladen." Warum eigentlich, damit man nicht ständig die nasale Endlosrederei von Dr. Karl Lauterbach nicht ertragen muss?

Die SPD ist mit Volldampf in den Fußstapfen der SED, zu der es in der DDR den Honecker-Witz gab, für den man drei Jahre Bautzen zu erwarten hatte: "Heute stehen wir am Abgrund, aber morgen sind wir einen Schritt weiter!"


----------



## seahawk (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Nur will die SPD noch eine Partei der Mitte sein? Realpolitisch ja, emotional wohl nein. Aber Realpolitik meint bei der SPD ja nur noch Parteipolitik und den Kampf um die Posten in der Partei. Und das ist der schlimmste Eindruck der sich in der Öffentlichkeit einprägt. Die SPD ist nur mit sich beschäftigt.  Und wenn ich mir die Forsa Umfrage vom 07.12.19 ansehe, dann ist man weit weit davon entfernt eine Regierung bilden zu dürfen. Und wer glaubt dass die Grünen mit einem klaren Bekenntnis zu Rot-Rot-Grün gehen, der hat zu lange SPD Parteitagsreden gehört.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Früher hatten sie die Chance auf Rot-rot-grün. Aber hatten sie aus meiner Sicht wegen "Arroganz" abgelehnt.
Jetzt reichen die Stimmen nicht mehr dafür.
Es wird eher schwarz-grün beim nächsten mal geben.


----------



## BojackHorseman (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Früher hatten sie die Chance auf Rot-rot-grün. Aber hatten sie aus meiner Sicht wegen "Arroganz" abgelehnt.
> Jetzt reichen die Stimmen nicht mehr dafür.
> Es wird eher schwarz-grün beim nächsten mal geben.



Wie ist das vereinbar? Schwarz-Grün? Kretschmann in BaWü ist so grün, dass er schon wieder schwarz wird. Wenn die Grünen nur einen Funken Anstand haben, dann wollen sie im Austausch für ihre Stimmen den Kohleausstieg 2025. Das sehe ich nicht. Als Brandenburger, der in seiner alten Heimat nur dreihundert Meter bis zum Baggerloch gehen muss, weiß ich, wovon ich rede. 

Ich befürchte eine Minderheitenregierung, weil so viele Kaputte, Idioten und Abgehängte die AfD wählen werden, ohne jemals deren Parteiprogramm gelesen zu haben. Dummköpfe wählen immer gegen die eigenen Interessen und deshalb hat die AfD auch in Deutschland Potenzial, auf 15-20 Prozent in Bundestagswahlen zu kommen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Wie ist das vereinbar? Schwarz-Grün? Kretschmann in BaWü ist so grün, dass er schon wieder schwarz wird. Wenn die Grünen nur einen Funken Anstand haben, dann wollen sie im Austausch für ihre Stimmen den Kohleausstieg 2025. Das sehe ich nicht. Als Brandenburger, der in seiner alten Heimat nur dreihundert Meter bis zum Baggerloch gehen muss, weiß ich, wovon ich rede.
> 
> Ich befürchte eine Minderheitenregierung, weil so viele Kaputte, Idioten und Abgehängte die AfD wählen werden, ohne jemals deren Parteiprogramm gelesen zu haben. Dummköpfe wählen immer gegen die eigenen Interessen und deshalb hat die AfD auch in Deutschland Potenzial, auf 15-20 Prozent in Bundestagswahlen zu kommen.


Naja, was käme denn noch in Frage? Jamaika sowieso nicht. Die FDP hat ja einer solchen Koalition bereits eine Absage erteilt.
Für rot-grün reicht es nicht für rot-rot-grün wohl auch nicht.
Für schwarz-gelb wird es auch nicht reichen.
Und bei einer Minderheitenregierung kann meines Wissens alles durch die Opposition blockiert werden.
Dann gäbe es Stillstand.


----------



## BojackHorseman (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Deutschland ist wie alle Nachbarländer dazu verdammt, in Minderheitsregierungen unterzugehen.

Wenn Mutti abdankt, ist es aus mit dem Traum von Frische.

Was fatal ist, denn 2020 respektieren sich die Abgeordneten von CDU/CSU und SPD. Die können auch unvoreingenommen mit Leuten der Grünen und der Linkspartei arbeiten.

Was fehlt? Ein Feind! Es fehlt die Vereinigung unter einem Banner. Würden unsere Volksparteien die Klimakrise als Feind ansehen, würden sei zusammenarbeiten. Deutschland wird neben den Niederlanden am härtesten vom steigenden Meeresspiegel im Nordwesten und extremen Trockenphasen im Südosten betroffen sein. HEUTE müssen die Weichen gestellt werden. Damit meine ich nicht, Elon Musk von jeglichen Vorschriften zum Bau der Gigafactory in Brandenburg zu befreien. Sondern einfach nicht mehr so dumm zu sein... etwas weniger deutsch zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wie gesagt.... die SPD hat es versäumt eine bundesweite Koalition mit den Linken und Grünen einzugehen.
Dann hätte sie die Chance gehabt vieles aus der Agenda 2010 zu korrigieren und gerade zu rücken.
Jetzt muß sie darum fürchten nicht unter 10% abzurutschen.


----------



## seahawk (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Es gibt einen Feind, die AfD, leider argumentiert die neue SPD Führung gerade wie die AfD. Wir gegen die da oben, wir gegen die Elite, wir gegen die alte Garde, der man nicht trauen darf.  Wer in diesem Staat Verantwortung trägt, dem darf man nicht trauen,... 

Und das bei einer Partei die seit Gründung der BRD Teil der politischen Elite war. Das neue Führungsduo stellt ja gerade klar, dass es ein Vorteil ist wenn man keine Erfahrung und keine Ahnung hat und bisher nicht viel Verantwortung tragen musste. Es wäre lustig, wenn es nicht so katastrophal wäre.

Schwarz-Grün wird imho funktionieren. Die Grünen sind pragmatisch geworden und die CDU auch einen Hauch grün.  Da tauscht man eben 5-10 Jahre Verspätung beim Kohleausstieg gegen Tempo 120 auf Autobahnen. Wenn die CDU clever ist (was sie leider oft ist) macht man den Grünen den Vorschlag, dass der Kohleausstieg 5 Jahre nach Fertigstellung der notwendigen Infrastruktur bei den erneuerbaren Energien erfolgt und zwingt so die Grünen in Konflikt mit den Bürgerintiativen zu gehen, die gegen neue Stromleitungen und Windräder kämpfen.


----------



## RtZk (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wie gesagt.... die SPD hat es versäumt eine bundesweite Koalition mit den Linken und Grünen einzugehen.
> Dann hätte sie die Chance gehabt vieles aus der Agenda 2010 zu korrigieren und gerade zu rücken.
> Jetzt muß sie darum fürchten nicht unter 10% abzurutschen.



Mit der SED im Bund zusammenzuarbeiten wäre der endgültige Tod der SPD.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Mit der SED im Bund zusammenzuarbeiten wäre der endgültige Tod der SPD.


Jetzt bringt es nicht mehr viel.
Aber hätten sie schon viel eher machen sollen.
Die GroKo hat ihnen viel mehr geschadet. 
Und deswegen stehen sie auch so schlecht da.


----------



## RtZk (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt bringt es nicht mehr viel.
> Aber hätten sie schon viel eher machen sollen.
> Die GroKo hat ihnen viel mehr geschadet.
> Und deswegen stehen sie auch so schlecht da.



Weshalb bist du für eine Partei die bis vor wenigen Jahren noch Deutsche beim Überqueren der Grenze hat erschießen lassen und ihre Bevölkerung aufs Übelste unterdrückt hat?


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Weshalb bist du für eine Partei die bis vor wenigen Jahren noch Deutsche beim Überqueren der Grenze hat erschießen lassen und ihre Bevölkerung aufs Übelste unterdrückt hat?


Wie lange soll man sich dieses Totschlagargument eigentlich noch anhören?
In der CDU haben nach dem Krieg Nazis gesessen. Sagt heute noch jemand das ist eine Nazi-Partei?


----------



## RtZk (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wie lange soll man sich dieses Totschlagargument eigentlich noch anhören?
> In der CDU haben nach dem Krieg Nazis gesessen. Sagt heute noch jemand das ist eine Nazi-Partei?



Das ist kein Totschlag Argument, noch heute sympathisiert die SED mit allen sozialistischen Regimen auf der Welt. Noch immer haben sie ihr illegal erlangtes Vermögen nicht offen gelegt und unterstützen weiter die Ideologie die mehr Menschen Leben gekostet hat als jede andere, abgesehen von den Religionen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Deutschland ist wie alle Nachbarländer dazu verdammt, in Minderheitsregierungen unterzugehen.
> 
> Wenn Mutti abdankt, ist es aus mit dem Traum von Frische.
> 
> ...



Was fehlt sind Inhalte. Es dreht sich doch nicht aktuell jede Diskussion um die Grünen, weil die die tollste Partei werden, sondern weil sie die einzigen sind, die sich überhaupt noch mit Zielen statt mit Personalien und Ausschlüssen (ausgenommen AFD) hinstellen. Damit sind sie als einzige überhaupt anschlussfähig. Solange Union und FDP Zusammenarbeit (egal ob Koalition oder Minderheitenregierung) mit der Linken ausschließen und die SPD zwar oft genau weiß, welche Posten sie gerne hätte, aber nicht, wo eigentlich ihre politischen Prioritäten liegen und solange die Linke ihrerseits mit Schlammschlachten beschäftigt ist, scheidet ein Großteil der möglichen Parteikombinationen für Realpolitik komplett aus. Und der andere Teil weil die sogenannten "Volksparteien" mittlerweile nicht mehr genug Volk hinter sich haben, um irgendwelche Mehrheiten zu bieten. Hätten wir stattdessen fünf demokratische Parteien, von denen jeder klar sagen kann "Ziel Y hat bei uns Priorität 1, Ziel X wäre und auch recht wichtig und wenn wir genug Regierungsanteil haben, versuchen wir auch noch Z durchzubringen", dann könnte man auch sowas wie Koalitionsverhandlungen machen. Aber mit "Ne, mit denen machen wir definitiv gar nichts" und "unser XY ist so beliebt, der muss Regierungschef werden" wird das nichts.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist kein Totschlag Argument, noch heute sympathisiert die SED mit allen sozialistischen Regimen auf der Welt. Noch immer haben sie ihr illegal erlangtes Vermögen nicht offen gelegt und unterstützen weiter die Ideologie die mehr Menschen Leben gekostet hat als jede andere, abgesehen von den Religionen.



Finde den Fehler "Die SED". 

Und ob sie illegal angehäuftes Vermögen haben kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wenn dem so wäre hätte es bestimmt schon Klagen gegeben.


----------



## RtZk (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler "Die SED".
> 
> Und ob sie illegal angehäuftes Vermögen haben kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wenn dem so wäre hätte es bestimmt schon Klagen gegeben.



Also hätte sich die NSDAP umbennen können und wären dann astreine Demokraten geworden?, dass ich nicht lache. 
Du kannst gerne Mal SED Vermögen googeln.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die heutige Linke ist nicht die SED und hat mit ihr auch nichts gemeinsam.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Die heutige Linke ist nicht die SED und hat mit ihr auch nichts gemeinsam.



Ersteres stimmt und Letzteres ist Blödsinn. Dort hocken die SED-Leute wie Petra Pau und Gregor Gysi. Wären die nicht für die SED und den Sozialismus gewesen wären sie in der SED nie hochgekommen.
Zudem wird vom demokratischen Sozialismus geredet, also auch Sozialismus.
Demokratisch dann am besten so wie in der Demokratischen Deutsch Republik. Sie können das so nur nicht sagen, weil sonst werden sie wieder beobachtet.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Von der Grundidee des Sozialismus ja.
Aber das eine war ein totalitäre Partei und das andere ist wie du richtig feststellst, eine demokratische Partei welche demokratisch gewählt wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Von der Grundidee des Sozialismus ja.
> Aber das ein war ein totalitäre Partei und das andere ist wie du richtig feststellst, eine demokratische Partei welche demokratisch gewählt wird.



Ob das aber so bleibt wenn die mal eine absolute Mehrheit hätten wage ich zu bezweifeln. Man solidarisiert sich da mit den Randalierern der Antifa (Einfach mal bei Youtube suchen, ist aus dem Bundestag). Es hat einen Grund warum diese Partei zuvor beobachtet wurde.


----------



## RtZk (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Die heutige Linke ist nicht die SED und hat mit ihr auch nichts gemeinsam.



1990 Umbennung in PDS, 2007 Verschmelzung mit der WASG und Umbennung in die Linke.


----------



## seahawk (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt bringt es nicht mehr viel.
> Aber hätten sie schon viel eher machen sollen.
> Die GroKo hat ihnen viel mehr geschadet.
> Und deswegen stehen sie auch so schlecht da.



Das hätte der SPD nie etwas gebracht, denn links kann die Linke besser. Hat die SPD eigentlich vergessen wann sie Erfolg hatte, nämlich dann wenn sie sich in der Mitte aufstellte. Die besten SPD-Politiker mussten viel zu oft Politik gegen die eigene Partei machen, nur merkt das in der SPD niemand.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Die besten SPD-Politiker mussten viel zu oft Politik gegen die eigene Partei machen, nur merkt das in der SPD niemand.


Dort tummeln sich halt die Sozialisten wie Kühnert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ersteres stimmt und Letzteres ist Blödsinn. Dort hocken die SED-Leute wie Petra Pau und Gregor Gysi. Wären die nicht für die SED und den Sozialismus gewesen wären sie in der SED nie hochgekommen.
> Zudem wird vom demokratischen Sozialismus geredet, also auch Sozialismus.
> Demokratisch dann am besten so wie in der Demokratischen Deutsch Republik. Sie können das so nur nicht sagen, weil sonst werden sie wieder beobachtet.



Das man in der (späteren) SED erfolgreich war, wenn man für Sozialismus war, würde ich mal als systematisch gestreutes Gerücht beschreiben.... Mit Sozialismus hatte die Führungsriege auch nicht mehr am Hut als mit Demokratie.




RtZk schrieb:


> 1990 Umbennung in PDS, 2007 Verschmelzung mit der WASG und Umbennung in die Linke.



2005 Abspaltung von der SPD, 2007 Verschmelzung mit der PDS und Umbennung in die Linke. "Die Linke" ist die SPD!

...für Leute, für die "ganz einfach" wichtiger als "auch nur ansatzweise richtig" ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> 2005 Abspaltung von der SPD, 2007 Verschmelzung mit der PDS und Umbennung in die Linke. "Die Linke" ist die SPD!


Blödsinn. Es ist ein Zusammenschluss aus einem Bruchteil der SPD und der PDS.

Zudem ist die SPD auch sozialistisch, sie hat eine Jugendorganisation, die nennen sich Jungsozialisten. Die Partei selbst fordert(e) den demokratischen Sozialismus. Also Sozialismus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Empfehlung: Erst denken, dann Wörter wie "Blödsinn" in den Mund nehmen. Oder eben besser nicht.

"Ein Bruchteil der SPD" mag heute nach "ganz, ganz wenig" klingen, aber 2007 waren das noch 11500 Leute. Die PDS dagegen hatte damals auch nur 62000 Mitglieder und von denen waren wiederum ettliche 1000 erst in den 90er eingetreten. Und den Großteil der Zugänge bis heute sind sowieso die Neueintritte seit 2007. Im Schnitt 5500/Jahr macht 65000 bis heute. Summasummarum kann man sagen, dass maximal 1/3 des Mitgliederzustroms, der in die Linke gemündet, SED-Vergangenheit hatte.

Zu klären wäre, wie viele davon heute noch drin sind - bei 140000 Zugängegen insgesamt und 65000 Mitglieder heute könnten natürlich auch die ganzen Demokraten direkt wieder die Drehtür genommen haben, sodass alle ~45000 (potentiellen) Ex-SEDler heute immer noch drin sind. Aber schon die PDS hatte vor 20 Jahren das Problem, dass ihr die Altklientel schlicht weggestorben ist und das wird sich garantiert nicht verbessert haben, sodass der Anteil an den heutigen Mitgliedern noch einmal deutlich geringer als im Zustrom sein wird. Vielleicht 20%? 15%?

Man muss sich auch mal vor Augen halten, dass der Niedergang der SED nicht plötzlich 2 Stunden vor den ersten großen Demonstrationen 89 begonnen hat. Schon in den späteren 70ern war es für jeden offensichtlich, dass das System DDR ******* läuft und dass die SED dafür verantwortlich ist. Natürlich sind zahlreiche Rückgratlose trotzdem weiterhin eingetreten, aber das waren eben keine überzeugten Verfechter des real existierenden Sozialismus, sondern Karrierearschlöcher. Also genau die Klientel, die heute als allerletzte etwas mit der Linken zu tun haben will. In den Jahren nach der Wende sind 95% der SED-Altmitglieder schlicht ausgetreten. Politische Identifikation mit der Partei? Gab es nicht. Vermutlich auch beim Rest nur bedingt, die alten Strukturen sind ja auch einfach ein Verein, in dem man Freunde trifft.

Aber das letzte mal für überzeugte Sozialisten attraktiv war die SED in 60ern, das ist über 50 Jahre her. Wer mit 20 Jahren seine Karriere als junger Vollzeitpolitiker im Namen des Sozialismus gestartet hat, ist heute also ein 70+ jähriges Wrack oder direkt Asche. Aber kein Parteiarbeiter für die Linke mehr. 40% der heutigen Parteimitglieder sind nicht einmal alt genug, um irgend eine Rolle in der SED gespielt zu haben und von den restlichen 60% haben es die meisten, siehe oben, auch nicht gemacht.

Das heißt übrigens nicht, dass die 80-90% SED-freie Linke alle keine Sozialisten wären. Ganz im Gegenteil, wie sich die Partei deutlich auf die Fahnen schreibt. Aber zwischen "Sozialismus" und "real existierendem Sozialismus der DDR" liegt ein himmelsweiter Unterschied.
Und die SPD hat mit beidem in etwa so viel zu, wie die CSU mit "sozial". Da können die sich noch so oft mit "Genosse" anreden, das leitet sich vermutlich vom Genuss diverser Lobbygeschenke ab. "Die Linke = SED" ist jedenfalls einfach nur falsch. Selbst "AFD = NPD" und "70er Jahre CDU = NSDAP" wären noch näher an der Wahrheit. (Aber das ist so ähnlich wie "Dobrindt war fähiger als Scheuer" nur ein Beispiel für "weniger schlimm ist noch lange nicht gut")


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Das heißt übrigens nicht, dass die Linke keine Sozialisten beherbergen
> würde. Ganz im Gegenteil. Aber zwischen "Sozialismus" und "real
> existierendem Sozialismus der DDR" liegt ein himmelsweiter Unterschied.



Bisher ist mir kein Land bekannt, in dem ein Sozialismus auf Dauer funktioniert hat und das keine Diktatur war. Ob real oder in der Theorie ist dabei völlig egal.<br>Sozialismus bedeutet Zwang, Gleichmacherei und später Diktatur.


----------



## Metaltyp (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Und der Leierkasten beginnt wieder von vorn. Bitte eine kleine Spende für unsen Dreh-Organisten.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bisher ist mir kein Land bekannt, in dem ein Sozialismus auf Dauer funktioniert hat und das keine Diktatur war. Ob real oder in der Theorie ist dabei völlig egal.<br>Sozialismus bedeutet Zwang, Gleichmacherei und später Diktatur.



Und ich kenne kein Land, in dem Kapitalismus erfolgreich ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich kenne kein Land, in dem Kapitalismus erfolgreich ist.



In allen Ländern, in denen einer herrscht, ist dieser erfolgreich. Die Einkommen werden größer und die Firmen werden auch größer.
Es bedeutet aber nicht, dass das für alle gilt.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es bedeutet aber nicht, dass das für alle gilt.



Tja, und das ist eben der Knackpunkt.
Ein Wirtschaftssystem sollte für alle positiv sein, nicht nur für ein paar wenige.
Leider ist Kapitalismus aber eben nur für die von Vorteil, die eben Kapital haben. Denn nur mit Kapital kann man reich werden, mit Arbeit nicht.
Daher bin ich auch dafür, die Steuern auf Arbeit zu senken und die Steuern auf Kapital zu erhöhen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Denn nur mit Kapital kann man reich werden, mit Arbeit nicht.


Durch Arbeit kann man Kapital erlangen.


> Daher bin ich auch dafür, die Steuern auf Arbeit zu senken und die Steuern für Kapital zu erhöhen.


Dann kommt das Kapital eben ins Ausland und wird dort angelegt.


----------



## Andregee (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bisher ist mir kein Land bekannt, in dem ein Sozialismus auf Dauer funktioniert hat und das keine Diktatur war. Ob real oder in der Theorie ist dabei völlig egal.<br>Sozialismus bedeutet Zwang, Gleichmacherei und später Diktatur.



Der Kapitalismus funktioniert auch nur auf Pump unter Insolvenzverschleppung  und wahrlich demokratisch gewählte sozialistische Regierungen sind an den Interventionen des Kapitalismus im Interesse an den hiesigen Rohstoffen gescheitert.


----------



## Andregee (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Durch Arbeit kann man Kapital erlangen..



Ach die alte Mär, das jeder mit Fleiß reich werden kann. Man muss auch nur fleißig Lotto spielen, denn jeder kann gewinnen. Nur leider nicht alle. Eine Kapitalkonzentration bedingt immer einen Verlust dessen an anderen Stellen. Wir leben in einem Schuldgeldsystem. Ein Gewinner lässt Verlierer hinter sich.
Es war auch noch schön, als Deutschland, das Land der fleißigen war, während das Umfeld in der sozialen Hängematte lag. Ein erstes erwachen erfolgte, als der Rumäne, der eigentlich als Dieb im Wald hausen sollte, anfangen wollte mit arbeiten, bei Nokia. Was ging da für ein Aufschrei durchs Land. 
Auch dumm das der Chinese sich fleißig zeigt und damit in Konkurrenz zu weltweiten Arbeitsplätzen steht.  Ist der deutsche nun zu faul und deshalb nicht konkurrenzfähig genug, oder ist er zu gierig? Oder funktioniert der Kapitalismus einfach nicht gesellschaftsübergreifend für die meisten`?


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Die heutige Linke ist nicht die SED und hat mit ihr auch nichts gemeinsam.



Die Linke ist ganz offiziell Rechtsnachfolger der SED:


> *An Eides Statt erklärte Bundesschatzmeister Karl Holluba*: *„,Die Linke‘ ist rechtsidentisch mit der ,Linkspartei.PDS‘, die es seit 2005 gab, und der PDS, die es vorher gab, und der SED, die es vorher gab.“*


Prozess: Die Linke – Wir sind Rechtsnachfolgerin der SED - WELT

Und weil das nun mal so ist, fühlte man sich auch 2014 (wie schon 1990 zumindest bei der SPD) dazu genötigt, sich für das Wirken ihrer Partei in der DDR zu entschuldigen (natürlich nicht ohne die üblichen Relativierungen).

Vorausgegangen war eine Auseinandersetzung mit Wolf Biermann im Bundestag, der so trefflich feststellte:


			
				Biermann schrieb:
			
		

> "Ihr seid dazu verurteilt, das hier zu ertragen", sagte er in Richtung Linksfraktion. "Ich gönne es euch. *Ich weiß ja, dass die, die sich links nennen, nicht links sind und nicht rechts, sondern reaktionär. Dass die, die hier sitzen, der elende Rest sind von dem, was zum Glück überwunden ist.*"



Ehemalige SED/Stasi-Mitglieder/Spitzel (bspw. Holm, Kuschel, Gysi, etc. pp.) spielen auch heute noch in der Partei eine große Rolle. Würde die Linke die eigene Vergangenheit tatsächlich ehrlich verarbeiten, dann würde sie solche Leute aus der Partei ausschließen.
Denn diese haben tatsächlich aktiv anderen Menschen das Leben zur Hölle gemacht. 
Mehr gibt es dazu gar nicht zu sagen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Der Sozialismus scheitert an anderen Dingen. Wenn halt der Staat meint, er könne alles besser, wird eben alles schlecht.
So war es bisher immer.


----------



## Metaltyp (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Das das wenig mit der Ausrichtung einer Staatsregierung zu tun hat merkst du aber schon? Das eigentliche Problem -meiner Ansicht nach- bei den bisherigen Regierungsformen ist, dass es scheinbar feste Mechanismen gibt, die die falschen Leute an die für das Fußfolk falschen Stellen spült. Würde sich die Macht nicht auf so enge, vervetterte Kreise konzentrieren, bestünde die Möglichkeit, dass eine soziale Politik ohne übereifrige Kontrollzwänge möglich ist. Da darf es halt nicht 'den Minister' oder 'die Ministerin' geben, sondern die Aufgabe muss auf ein Konsortium aufgeteilt werden, das entweder in festen Zeitabständen oder je nach Thema rolliert. So ähnlich, wie es Timo Rieg hier beschreibt: YouTube (der Ton ist dort leider schlecht).


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Durch Arbeit kann man Kapital erlangen.



Wann ist denn das letzte Mal ein Tellerwäscher dadurch Millionär geworden, dass er viele Teller gewaschen hat?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Sozialismus scheitert an anderen Dingen. Wenn halt der Staat meint, er könne alles besser, wird eben alles schlecht.
> So war es bisher immer.



Und die Privatwirtschaft kann alles besser?
Hat man ja 2007 gut gesehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wann ist denn das letzte Mal ein Tellerwäscher dadurch Millionär geworden, dass er viele Teller gewaschen hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Privatwirtschaft sorgt dafür, dass immer wieder neue Dinge entwickelt werden und ein Konkurrenzkampf entsteht. Im Sozialismus legen Parteien fest was produziert wird.
Fortschritt ist da keiner zu erwarten.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Privatwirtschaft sorgt dafür, dass immer wieder neue Dinge entwickelt werden und ein Konkurrenzkampf entsteht. Im Sozialismus legen Parteien fest was produziert wird.
> Fortschritt ist da keiner zu erwarten.



Wieso konnten dann sowjetische Physiker den Tokamak Fusionsreaktor entwickeln, der heute in Frankreich gebaut wird?
Und was war nochmal mit dem FCKW freien Kühlschrank, der von einem DDR Unternehmen entwickelt wurde?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso konnten dann sowjetische Physiker den Tokamak Fusionsreaktor entwickeln, der heute in Frankreich gebaut wird?
> Und was war nochmal mit dem FCKW freien Kühlschrank, der von einem DDR Unternehmen entwickelt wurde?



Das kam alles von oben. Wäre da jemand privat drauf gekommen wäre das nicht passiert. Forschung staatlich zu unterstützen schadet nicht, wenn man aber die freie Wirtschaft behindert, werden haufenweise Ideen auch verhindert.
Die Dinge, die im Sozialismus entstanden sind, sind auch oft vom Militär gebraucht worden bzw. dieses war an der Entwicklung interessiert.
Aber Dinge für Privatleute wurden da nicht groß weiterentwickelt, es sollte ja jeder das gleiche haben.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das kam alles von oben. Wäre da jemand privat drauf gekommen wäre das nicht passiert. Forschung staatlich zu unterstützen schadet nicht, wenn man aber die freie Wirtschaft behindert, werden haufenweise Ideen auch verhindert.



Echt?
Das bedeutet also, wenn man es der freien Wirtschaft überlassen hätte, hätte die Erde heute keine Ozonschicht mehr?
Wäre doch aber egal, oder? Denn dann hätte auch der Katalysator nie den Weg ins Auto gefunden.
Ach ja, stimmt, wäre auch egal gewesen, denn wir wären eh schon alle an den Folgen von Asbest gestorben.
Ja, ja, die private Wirtschaft -- sie kümmert sich, sie achtet auf alle und denkt nur an Nächstenliebe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bisher ist mir kein Land bekannt, in dem ein Sozialismus auf Dauer funktioniert hat und das keine Diktatur war. Ob real oder in der Theorie ist dabei völlig egal.<br>Sozialismus bedeutet Zwang, Gleichmacherei und später Diktatur.



Ist dir denn ein Land bekannt, das eine Diktatur war/ist und in dem der Sozialismus (gemäß seiner Theorie) auf Dauer funktioniert hat? Mir nicht. Ich kenne kein einziges Land, dass überhaupt einen Sozialismus eingeführt hat und das vorher nicht totalitär war. Nimmt man umgekehrt autokratische Führungen, die kapitalistische Wirtschaftsformen praktiziert haben / praktizieren (Hitler, Pinochet, Lukhaschenko würden mir spontan einfallen), sieht die Bilanz für die Bevölkerung auch ziemlich ******* aus.
Fazit: Diktaturen sind ******* (Überraschung!). Unabhängig von der Wirtschaftsform und dem Gesellschaftssystem.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> In allen Ländern, in denen einer herrscht, ist dieser erfolgreich. Die Einkommen werden größer und die Firmen werden auch größer.
> Es bedeutet aber nicht, dass das für alle gilt.



Ist ja toll, dass die Firmen größer werden. Demnach ist der Kapitalismus also toll, wenn man ihn nach DEM Maßstab des Kapitalismus bewertet? Wow, haut mich von den Socken. Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist: So ziemlich jedes System ist nach seinen eigenen Vorstellungen toll. Wenn man objektiv rangeht und die Auswirkungen des Kapitalismus auf die Bewohner dieses Planeten betrachtet, dann ist die Bilanz dagegen ziemlich miserabel. Könnte man irgendwann die letzten 20-30 Jahre auch mitbekommen haben, nahezu jede einzelne Nachrichtensendung aus dieser Zeit sollte mindestens ein Beispiel enthalten und die meisten bestehen zu 2/3 aus schlechten Meldungen, die von kapitalistischen Systemen hervorgebracht werden.




Metaltyp schrieb:


> Das das wenig mit der Ausrichtung einer Staatsregierung zu tun hat merkst du aber schon? Das eigentliche Problem -meiner Ansicht nach- bei den bisherigen Regierungsformen ist, dass es scheinbar feste Mechanismen gibt, die die falschen Leute an die für das Fußfolk falschen Stellen spült. Würde sich die Macht nicht auf so enge, vervetterte Kreise konzentrieren, bestünde die Möglichkeit, dass eine soziale Politik ohne übereifrige Kontrollzwänge möglich ist. Da darf es halt nicht 'den Minister' oder 'die Ministerin' geben, sondern die Aufgabe muss auf ein Konsortium aufgeteilt werden, das entweder in festen Zeitabständen oder je nach Thema rolliert. So ähnlich, wie es Timo Rieg hier beschreibt: YouTube (der Ton ist dort leider schlecht).



Wenn du eine funktionierende Idee hast, wie das funktionieren soll, dann schicke sie am besten direkt zum Nobelkomitee. Während es bescheurt ist, die Idee des Sozialismus zu verteufeln, weil real existierende Diktaturen ******* waren/sind (aber reichlich selten sozialistisch), ist die Feststellung, dass es nirgendwo eine größere Ansammlung von Menschen gibt, mit denen sich der theoretische Sozialismus in die Praxis umsetzen ließe, reichlich trivial. Jedes System braucht ein gewisses Maß an Kontrolle. Entweder die Leute kontrollieren sich selbst (machen sie nicht) oder sie werden von oben kontrolliert (ist ******* und unpraktikabel) oder sie hacken sich alle gegenseitig die Augen aus (ist in der Summe fast genauso ******* und ineffizient, aber selbststabilisierend und deswegen das "Erfolgs"konzept des Kapitalismus). Es gibt graduelle Abstufungen dazwischen, aber funktionierende Alternativen hat noch niemand vorgelegt.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das kam alles von oben.



Ach echt jetzt? Und was ist daran schlechter, als wenn es von unten kommt, solange es genau die gleiche Idee ist?



> Wäre da jemand privat drauf gekommen wäre das nicht passiert. Forschung staatlich zu unterstützen schadet nicht, wenn man aber die freie Wirtschaft behindert, werden haufenweise Ideen auch verhindert.



Ideen wie Klimawandel, verseuchtes Grundwasser, Gammelfleisch, Sklaverei, Verbrauch von Reserveantibiotika, Freisetzung von radioaktiven und chemisch gefährlichen Substanzen, Folter, etc. zu behindern würde ich nicht als schlechte Idee bezeichnen.



> Die Dinge, die im Sozialismus entstanden sind, sind auch oft vom Militär gebraucht worden bzw. dieses war an der Entwicklung interessiert.
> Aber Dinge für Privatleute wurden da nicht groß weiterentwickelt, es sollte ja jeder das gleiche haben.



Dem Narrativ des Kapitalismus zu Folge ist selbst die Teflonpfanne eine Militärentwicklung. Da sehe ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied. [Diese Zeilen wurden auf einer militärischen Entwicklung an einer militärischen Entwicklung geschrieben und über eine militärische Entwicklung verschickt]
Und Dinge für den Privatgebrauch wurden selbst im real existierenden Sozialismus weiterentwickelt. (Wenn auch ähnlich lahm wie alles andere auch, sodass man es ganz übersehen kann, wenn man böswillig ist.) Das einzige, was es nicht gab, war Neuvermarktung als Sebstzweck. Und die nenne ich ganz bewusst nicht "Weiterentwicklung", weil es weder ein "weiter" noch eine "Entwicklung" darstellt, wenn man in kurzem Abstand neue Produkte auf den Markt bringt, die genau das gleiche können wie die alten und die nur deswegen gekauft werden, weil die alten so schrottig waren, dass sie ersetz werden müssen. Dieses Konzept, dass im Kaptialismus gerade für Privathaushalte an jeder Ecke zu finden ist (von wöchentlich wechselnden Moden über Mixer die nach zwei Jahren hinüber sind bis hin zu IT-Produkten, die nur deswegen ersetzt werden müssen, weil eigentlich für die Zusammenarbeit geeignete Neuerscheinungen absichtlich inkompatibel gemacht werden.), das gibt es im real existierenden wie theoretischen Sozialismus definitiv nicht.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Der Kapatitalismus bzw "freie Markt" muß auf jeden Fall staatlich reguliert werden, sonst machen sie was sie wollen und durch die Gier alles kaputt.
Nur kann Überregulierung auch kontraproduktiv sein, nämlich dann wenn durch zuviel Bürokratie unnötig hohe Kosten und Hürden entstehen.
Es ist wichtig eine gute Balance zu finden. Und das ist gar nicht mal leicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Der Kapatitalismus bzw "freie Markt" muß auf jeden Fall staatlich reguliert werden, sonst machen sie was sie wollen und durch die Gier alles kaputt.
> Nur kann Überregulierung auch kontraproduktiv sein, nämlich dann wenn durch zuviel Bürokratie unnötig hohe Kosten und Hürden entstehen.
> Es ist wichtig eine gute Balance zu finden. Und das ist gar nicht mal leicht.



Aktuell ist halt zu viel Bürokratie. Es gibt haufenweise Bullshit-Jobs, die Arbeit erledigen, die künstlich erschaffen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Der Kapatitalismus bzw "freie Markt" muß auf jeden Fall staatlich reguliert werden, sonst machen sie was sie wollen und durch die Gier alles kaputt.
> Nur kann Überregulierung auch kontraproduktiv sein, nämlich dann wenn durch zuviel Bürokratie unnötig hohe Kosten und Hürden entstehen.
> Es ist wichtig eine gute Balance zu finden. Und das ist gar nicht mal leicht.



Jein. Alles muss von irgendwem geregelt werden. Die Menge unterscheidet sich da gar nicht so sehr, so langer jeder bemüht ist, es effizient zu machen. Staatlicher Regulierung sieht man in der Praxis oft an, dass der Boss (=Wähler) kein Bisschen auf diese Effizienz achtet und auch nicht darauf, dass geeignete Leute den Job machen. Das ist in der freien Wirtschaft in der Regel (aber BEI WEITEM nicht immer) besser, aber kein systematischer Fehler. Was sich dagegen systematisch mit der Art der Regulierung ändert: Die Zielsetzung und oft auch die Reichweite der Regelung. Privatwirtschaftliche Steuerung zielt immer auf den Gewinn des Eigentümers ab (und ist deswegen aus sozialen Gesichtspunkten eigentlich immer eine schlechte Wahl), staatliche Regulierung orientiert sich immer an geographischen Grenzen und vernichtet deswegen wenig Energie mit Konkurrenz innerhalb dieser, läuft aber regelmäßig Amok sobald sich Prozesse global abspielen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Der Kapatitalismus bzw "freie Markt" muß auf jeden Fall staatlich reguliert werden, sonst machen sie was sie wollen und durch die Gier alles kaputt.
> Nur kann Überregulierung auch kontraproduktiv sein, nämlich dann wenn durch zuviel Bürokratie unnötig hohe Kosten und Hürden entstehen.
> Es ist wichtig eine gute Balance zu finden. Und das ist gar nicht mal leicht.



Diese Balance ist bei uns aber nicht mehr vorhanden. Es gibt in den Firmen haufenweise Leute, die nutzlose Arbeiten erledigen, die durch unsere Gesetze erst erzeugt wurden. Es gibt Schätzungen, die sagen das sind 20%.


----------



## Metaltyp (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ach ja - diejenigen, die sich selbst "Chef" (ungleich Koch) zu nennen pflegen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Privatwirtschaftliche Steuerung zielt immer auf den Gewinn des Eigentümers ab (*und ist deswegen aus sozialen Gesichtspunkten eigentlich immer eine schlechte Wahl*), staatliche Regulierung orientiert sich immer an geographischen Grenzen und vernichtet deswegen wenig Energie mit Konkurrenz innerhalb dieser, läuft aber regelmäßig Amok sobald sich Prozesse global abspielen.


Und gerade weil es aus sozialen Gesichtspunkten die schlechte Wahl ist gibt es ja den Sozialstaat.

Global müssen die einzelnen Länder eben besser zusammenarbeiten und ihre nationalen Interessen auch mal hinten anstellen. Vor allem wenn ihnen bewußt wird das wir nur diesen einen Planeten bewohnen und haben.
Es betrifft ja alle.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Und gerade weil es aus sozialen Gesichtspunkten die schlechte Wahl ist gibt es ja den Sozialstaat.[...]



Den Sozialstaat gibt es, weil Bismarck Angst hatte, dass ihm die vaterlandlosen Gesellen sein schönes, neues, saturiertes Reich demolieren  Die "soziale Marktwirtschaft" wiederum gibt es ebenfalls, weil man die vaterlandlosen Gesellen ruhigstellen wollte. Auch wenn die zu dem Zeitpunkt mittlerweile ein Vaterland hatten, egal wo sie herkamen


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Du sprichst (schreibst) in Metaphern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Du sprichst (schreibst) in Metaphern.



Sprache ist halt was Schönes  Durch die Blume wollte ich damit nur sagen, dass sowohl der Sozialstaat, als auch das Konzept der "sozialen Marktwirtschaft" nicht aus purer Herzensgüte entstanden sind. Sondern weil man sich bewusst war, dass es Konflikte und Interessengegensätze innerhalb der Gesellschaft gab und gibt. Um diese zu befrieden, ohne eine grundsätzliche Umstellung/Umwälzung (=Revolte oder gar Revolution) der bestehenden Ordnung zu riskieren, hat man Zugeständnisse gemacht. Man merkt aber, dass diese Zugeständnisse im Großen und Ganzen immer mehr zurückgebaut werden. Einhergehend damit, dass einerseits die Systemkonkurrenz weggefallen ist und andererseits auch die wirtschaftliche Dominanz der (westlichen) Industriestaaten und das Dogma vom immer voranschreitenden Wachstum und Wohlstand in Bedrängnis geraten.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Man sollte erstmal dafür sorgen,

dass die elementarsten Bedürfnisse der Menschen in den ärmsten Ländern befriedigt werden

https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...l?ticket=ST-32384026-bnbukKKZlfAQrIbrZHwd-ap3

Welchen Nutzen bringt eigentlich Facebook und Co. wenn du in deiner Lehmhütte kein Strom und Wasser hast?

Hier muss endlich mal eine Umverteilung her,

vom nichtsnützigen Abkassierern,

zum Bedürftigen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wenn wir dann die Umverteiler wählen geht es den anderen auch nicht besser, und aber genauso schlecht.
Kommunismus hat noch nie funktioniert.
Wenn man den arbeitenden Leuten zu viel wegnimmt ist Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Hier geht es nicht um den "normalen" arbeitenden Leuten,

sondern um ein Netz von globalen Unternehmensketten,

welche auf Kosten der Ärmsten ihren Reibach machen.

Was glaubst du denn, wer den billigen Plunder herstellt?

Und nein,

Kommunismus braucht niemand,

aber etwas Gerechtigkeit und Sicherheit für Alle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Welchen Nutzen bringt eigentlich Facebook und Co. wenn du in deiner Lehmhütte kein Strom und Wasser hast?



Du stellst diese Frage in einem Land, in dem Glasfaser für Netflix und kostenlose Rennstrecken allgemein eine größere Bedeutung beigemessen wird, als nitratfreiem Grundwasser, funktionierender Krankenhäuser, sicherer Lagerung von Atommüll, zukunftstauglichen Arbeitsplätzen, stabiler Nahrungsproduktion, wirksamen Arzneimitteln, etc.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn wir dann die Umverteiler wählen geht es den anderen auch nicht besser, und aber genauso schlecht.
> Kommunismus hat noch nie funktioniert.
> Wenn man den arbeitenden Leuten zu viel wegnimmt ist Schicht im Schacht.



Welchen arbeitenden Leuten, welchem "kleinen Mann" wurde denn bisher "im Kommunismus" was weggenommen?


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du stellst diese Frage in einem Land, in dem Glasfaser für Netflix und kostenlose Rennstrecken allgemein eine größere Bedeutung beigemessen wird, als nitratfreiem Grundwasser, funktionierender Krankenhäuser, sicherer Lagerung von Atommüll, zukunftstauglichen Arbeitsplätzen, stabiler Nahrungsproduktion, wirksamen Arzneimitteln, etc.


Naja, auf der anderen Seite wird rumgemeckert, dass wir in puncto Digitaliserung anderen Ländern hinterherhinken.
Und in nicht wenigen ländlichen Gegenden sieht es mit dem Internet-Ausbau leider immer noch nicht so gut aus.
Es muß in vielen Bereichen mehr gemacht werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, auf der anderen Seite wird rumgemeckert, dass wir in puncto Digitaliserung anderen Ländern hinterherhinken.
> Und in nicht wenigen ländlichen Gegenden sieht es mit dem Internet-Ausbau leider immer noch nicht so gut aus.
> Es muß in vielen Bereichen mehr gemacht werden.



Der Staat ist dafür entweder nicht willig oder völlig inkompetent. Mehr Digitalisierung bedeutet hier einfach nur mehr Überwachungsmöglichkeiten, die es beim Papier so nicht gab.
Sonst ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen, die sinnvollen Dinge wurden nicht durch den Staat durchgeführt.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Als wenn der Staat nur an Überwachung interessiert wäre. Der Staat fördert und investiert auch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Als wenn der Staat nur an Überwachung interessiert wäre. Der Staat fördert und investiert auch.



Und zwar völlig irrsinnige Dinge wie Vectoring, damit ja nicht so viel neues Kabel gelegt werden muss.
Man sollte ein oberirdisches Glasfasernetz aufbauen, dann hat man gleich Redundanz.
Das will man aber nicht.


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Es gibt auch Sache, wo Digitalisierung absolut sinnvoll ist. Ganz aktuell die Kassenbon-Pflicht unter dem Mäntelchen Steuerhinterziehung einzudämmen.

Wo doch heutzutage fast ausschließlich digitale Kassen verwendet werden, die jeden Betrag abspeichern und manipulationssicher verschlüsseln können. Das geht in anderen Ländern auch und klappt dort hervorragend.

Stattdessen zwingt man Unternehmen für Kleinstbeträge und oft gegen den Wunsch der Kunden Bons auszugeben, oft auf umweltschädlichen Thermopapier.

Das kommt dann ausgerechnet von SPD und Grünen, anstatt eine Übergangsregelung zu schaffen, bis zu dem Kassensysteme digital umgerüstet werden müssen. Gern auch mit den Ausnahmen für die Kleinstfirmen.

Deutschland ist bei solchen Dingen sowas von Hinterher, was vor allem an den Führungskräften in Politik und Wirtschaft liegt, die überhaupt nicht kapieren dass Digitalisierung nur dann Sinn macht, wenn Papier ersetzt wird. Aber Pustekuchen, alles mit nicht nur digital, sondern auch physisch vorgehalten werden. In 2020...


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Welchen arbeitenden Leuten, welchem "kleinen Mann" wurde denn bisher "im Kommunismus" was weggenommen?


 Du hast den "Kommunismus" nie erlebt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Welchen arbeitenden Leuten, welchem "kleinen Mann" wurde denn bisher "im Kommunismus" was weggenommen?



Die Möglichkeit, durch Mehrarbeit mehr zu erreichen und zu bekommen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, durch Mehrarbeit mehr zu erreichen und zu bekommen.


Vor allem die Eigeninitiative wurde gnadenlos vernichtet.
Wir haben als Computerabteilung eine neue computergestützte Meßanlage komplett gebaut und programmiert.

Dafür gab es 1.000 Mark.
700 für andere, 300 für uns.

"Das war meinen letzte Amtshandlung als Neuerer" sagte ich damals und habe es auch eingehalten.


----------



## Poulton (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn wir dann die Umverteiler wählen geht es  den anderen auch nicht besser, und aber genauso schlecht.


Immer feste das neoliberale Hohelied vom bösen Staat singen. Nicht das man noch aufhört daran zu glauben...
Privilegierte Komplizenschaft gegen die oeffentliche Infrastruktur - OXI Blog 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, durch Mehrarbeit mehr zu erreichen und zu bekommen.


Also sind Betriebsräte für dich eine gottlose kommunistische Ausgeburt des Bösen, weil sie das mit einem "Nein" verhindern können?


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, durch Mehrarbeit mehr zu erreichen und zu bekommen.



Es gab also keinerlei Aufstiegsperspektiven, die auch mit höherem Einkommen verbunden waren?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Also sind Betriebsräte für dich eine gottlose kommunistische Ausgeburt des Bösen, weil sie das mit einem "Nein" verhindern können?


Für Mehrleistung muss es auch mehr Geld geben, alles andere ist kommunistischer Einheitsquark.


----------



## Poulton (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Für Mehrleistung muss es auch mehr Geld geben, alles andere ist kommunistischer Einheitsquark.


Das kommt darauf an, wie es Einzel- oder Kollektivvertraglich, z.B. in Form von Vereinbarungen mit dem Betriebsrat oder Tarifverträgen, geregelt ist. Steht dort drin, dass Mehrarbeit vergütet werden muss, dann muss sie vergütet werden. Steht darin, dass ein Freizeitausgleich erfolgen muss, dann gilt das. Ansonsten kann der Betriebsrat auch Nein zu Mehrarbeit sagen. Aus obigen Link:


> *Ja*. Das Mitbestimmungsrecht des Betriebsrates  entfällt nicht, wenn Mitarbeiter die Wochenendarbeit "freiwillig"  verrichten. Das Bundesarbeitsgericht (BAG) ist der Ansicht, dass nicht  nur die Anordnung, sondern auch die Duldung der von Arbeitnehmern  freiwillig geleisteten Überstunden mitbestimmungspflichtig ist  (BAG 24.04.2007 - 1 ABR 47/06 ). Dies folgt bereits aus dem Sinn und  Zweck des Mitbestimmungsrechts des Betriebsrates, das kollektiven  Interessen dient.



(Wobei ich mich mal wieder frage, was die Leute heutzutage noch lernen. Soetwas sollte eigentlich Grundwissen sein.)


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Mehrleistung muss belohnt werden, nur haben sich im Verlaufe der letzten Jahrzehnte Leistung und Einkommen völlig voneinander entkoppelt.

Gerade in den USA ist es extrem. Da verdienen CEOs 350-mal so viel wie einfache Arbeiter und das ist nur der Durchschnitt. Gleichzeitig zahlt deren Gehaltsgruppe prozentual am wenigsten. Dennoch wird der kleine Arbeiter als Feindbild des neoliberalen Wachstums gesehen. In Deutschland ist es im Mittel „nur“ das 150-fache...

Was schwerer wiegt, für die Fehler des Managements stehen die einfachen Arbeiter gerade, teilweise in regelrecht perversen Ausprägungen. Einfach mal schauen, was sich die Chefs von AiG und diversen Privatbanken im Jahr und folgenden des Bankencrashs als Erfolgpremien ausgezahlt haben... Da wird einem schwindlig.


Es war auch der größte Fehler der USA unter Obama, nicht ein paar Dutzend dieser Leute für mindestens 100 Jahre pro Nase in den Knast zu stecken. Während dies mit hunderttausenden Schuldnern in den USA passiert ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, wie es Einzel- oder Kollektivvertraglich, z.B. in Form von Vereinbarungen mit dem Betriebsrat oder Tarifverträgen, geregelt ist.


 So etwas gab es im Sozialismus aber nicht.



Poulton schrieb:


> Steht dort drin, dass Mehrarbeit vergütet werden muss, dann muss sie  vergütet werden. Steht darin, dass ein Freizeitausgleich erfolgen muss,  dann gilt das.


Im Kapitalismus wird das auch nicht immer eingehalten.
Viele Betriebe halten sich überhaupt nicht an Tarifverträge.

Es ist schon gut, daß es Gewerkschaften gibt.
Sonst würden die  Arbeitgeber ja machen, was sie wollen.

Nur darf sich das nicht zur Selbstbedienungsorganisation entwickeln, wie es oft der Fall ist.
Um die Arbeitnehmerinteressen geht es dann nur nebenbei.



Poulton schrieb:


> (Wobei ich mich mal wieder frage, was die Leute heutzutage noch lernen. Soetwas sollte eigentlich Grundwissen sein.)


 Gesellschaftliche Bildung oder ökonomisch / politische Grundlagen (PA, PM, AG, AM, Basis, Überbau, Klassen, Schichten, ... ) werden doch in der Schule - auch in den höheren Klassen - gar nicht gelehrt.

Und ich kenne mindestens ein Dutzend Lehrer aller Bildungsstufen.

Man könnte dann ja erkennen, welchen Mist uns die liebe Regierung den ganzen Tag erzählt und wie die Banken und andere Großkopferte in Schutz genommen werden und welche absoluter Versager uns regieren (Verkehrsminister etc.).


----------



## seahawk (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

IN einer Welt mit begrenzten Ressourcen ist der Sozialismus unvermeidbar. Es wird zeit damit endlich anzufangen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> IN einer Welt mit begrenzten Ressourcen ist der Sozialismus unvermeidbar. Es wird zeit damit endlich anzufangen.



Hahahaha.
Er wird alles zerstören und allen, außer  den Politikern, geht es dann richtig dreckig.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> IN einer Welt mit begrenzten Ressourcen ist der Sozialismus unvermeidbar. Es wird zeit damit endlich anzufangen.


 Aber bitte nicht mit der Diktatur der sozialistischen Partei unter maßgeblicher Unterstützung der Stasi - so wie in allen vorhergehenden Sozialismussen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht mit der Diktatur der sozialistischen Partei unter maßgeblicher Unterstützung der Stasi - so wie in allen vorhergehenden Sozialismussen.



Das wird aber auf jeden Fall passieren, denn den meisten Leuten passt dieses System nicht, wenn es dann man real angewendet wird.
Dann muss man es mit Zwang erhalten.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich bin jeden falls für eine soziale Marktwirtschaft und nicht für eine komplett freie und vom Staat entfesselte.
Letztere würde die FDP ja gerne haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin jeden falls für eine soziale Marktwirtschaft


 Die gibt es nicht.

Sozial und Marktwirtschaft sind Gegensätze, die man vielleicht etwas abmildern, aber nie ganz beherrschen wird.

Das* magische Viereck* mit seinen Erweiterungen wird der Kapitalismus aufgrund seines innewohnenden Profitmaximierungszwanges nie beherrschen können


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich meinte eine durch den Sozialstaat gelenkte Wirtschaft. Wie wir sie bei uns eigentlich haben.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird aber auf jeden Fall passieren, denn den meisten Leuten passt dieses System nicht, wenn es dann man real angewendet wird.
> Dann muss man es mit Zwang erhalten.



Du widersprichst dir hier selbst, zumindest was den reinen Text angeht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir hier selbst, zumindest was den reinen Text angeht.



So wie ich geschrieben habe ist es in der Realität passiert.
Siehe DDR.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ja aber es doch vollkommen unlogisch zu sagen "...denn den meisten Leuten passt dieses System nicht.." und das dann als Beweis zu nehmen, dass es genauso wird, wie befürchtet.
Wenn keinem das System passt, ist das System falsch. Es darf keine Schande sein, Sachen umständlich aber anständig zu machen.
Während ich das schreibe, merke ich, dass das leider nur meine Wunschgedanken sind. Ich bin jung und vor allem naiv, seht es mir nach.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Ja aber es doch vollkommen unlogisch zu sagen "...denn den meisten Leuten passt dieses System nicht.." und das dann als Beweis zu nehmen, dass es genauso wird, wie befürchtet.
> Während ich das schreibe, merke ich, dass das leider nur meine Wunschgedanken sind. Ich bin jung und vor allem naiv, seht es mir nach.



Am Anfang finden es die meisten Klasse, weil sie auf die Propaganda reinfallen, wenn sie dann später die realen Auswirkungen erleben, sieht es anders aus.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Jedenfalls müssen dem Kapitalismus Zügel angelegt werden.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Jedenfalls müssen dem Kapitalismus Zügel angelegt werden.



...hätten schon längst angelegt werden müssen, sollte es eher heißen... scheinbar ist der Kapitalismus ein wildes Kaltblut, an das sich keiner so richtig rantraut.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Deswegen brauchen wir einen Links-Ruck.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte eine durch den Sozialstaat gelenkte Wirtschaft. Wie wir sie bei uns eigentlich haben.


 Das gaukeln uns die Parteien vor - seit Jahrzehnten.
Schon Erhardt wüßte, daß es das nicht gibt.

Und die Banken- und sonstige Krisen zeigen immer wieder, wer den Kapitalismus beherrscht - das Kapital.
Wer's nicht glaubt - die nächste Krise kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Das ist mir etwas zu plakativ. Das deutsche Micheltum muss sich besinnen und sich nicht von aufgeblasenen Windbeuteln einlullern lassen. Bis dahin hören wir uns aber nochmal den alten Sermon "de Sozzialismus had noch nie fungsioniä, kanner ja auch nich, weil Honnägge, Stalin un wie se alle heißä, hams ja au ned hingekrich" an.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen brauchen wir einen Links-Ruck.


 Du hast die linke Horde auch nicht erlebt.
Wenn die frei agieren kann, dann ist die Meinungsfreiheit ganz schnell Geschichte.

Das Internet geht dann von 20:00 - 21:00 nur noch mit Ausweis und über spezielle Filterserver.
Alles, was nicht so links ist, wie vorgegeben, sind dann offizielle Staatsfeinde.

Und Berufsverbot ist die mildeste Strafe für die "imperialistischen Spione" und "Volksbetrüger".
Alle nachzulesen in der ostdeutschen Geschichte.

Nur vergessen viele alles zu schnell.
Manche absichtlich ... .



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Das ist mir etwas zu plakativ. Das deutsche  Micheltum muss sich besinnen und sich nicht von aufgeblasenen  Windbeuteln einlullern lassen. .


 Der deutsche chipsfressende  Michel?
Der kriegt doch den Hintern erst hoch, wenn die Bude brennt und der Fernseher in Flammen steht.



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Bis  dahin hören wir uns aber nochmal den alten Sermon "de Sozzialismus had  noch nie fungsioniä, kanner ja auch nich, weil Honnägge, Stalin un wie  se alle heißä, hams ja au ned hingekrich" an.


Das ist doch die eiskalte Wahrheit.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ja Sozialdemokraten sind alles alte SED-Mitglieder


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

So wie die SPD jetzt aufgestellt ist würde das schon reichen.
Sie bräuchten nur noch eine Mehrheit.
Ich hatte ja vor ein paar Seiten schon erwähnt das sie die Chance auf Rot-rot-grün verpasst haben. Aus ihrer Arroganz heraus.
Und die Linke von heute hat mit der SED nicht mehr viel gemeinsam, ausser vielleicht noch ein paar vereinzelte Mitglieder.
Aber ich denke sie sind damals der SED aus Überzeugung beigetreten, wie z.B. Petra Pau und nicht um den Menschen zu schaden.
Sarah Wagenknecht ist auch in der DDR aufgewachsen, aber sie ist eine intelligente Frau mit vernünftigen Ansichten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja Sozialdemokraten sind alles alte SED-Mitglieder



Die haben ne Jugendorganisation die sich Jungsozialisten nennt.
Das reicht mir schon um die einzuordnen. Praktisch wird das dann durch Leute wie Kühnert bestätigt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Stimmt Enteignung ist nur gut wenn man sie für eine Autobahn macht, oder einen Flughafen, Braunkohle......


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Das war doch schon vor ein paar Seiten geklärt: die sind alle in der Linken.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Und die Linke von heute hat mit der SED nicht mehr viel gemeinsam, ausser vielleicht noch ein paar vereinzelte Mitglieder.


 Deswegen wird jetzt ein IM der Stasi in Thüringen Fraktionsvorsitzender im Landtag.
Schöne alte Welt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich denke sie sind damals der SED aus Überzeugung beigetreten, wie z.B. Petra Pau und nicht um den Menschen zu schaden.


 Das war bei vielen so.
Oder wegen der beruflichen Karriere.
Das mußte man in der SED sein, sonst gab es verschiedene Posten eben nicht als Aufstiegschance.



RyzA schrieb:


> Sarah Wagenknecht ist auch in der DDR aufgewachsen, aber sie ist eine intelligente Frau mit vernünftigen Ansichten.


 Die Frau Wagenknecht hat sogar ihren Vornamen geändert, damit man ihre persische Abstammung nicht mehr bemerkt.

Laßt euch von der Frau nicht täuschen, die ist linker, als links:



> Von 1991 bis 2010 war sie Mitglied der Leitung der vom Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz als linksextremistisch eingestuften Kommunistischen Plattform  (KPF), eines Zusammenschlusses orthodox-kommunistisch orientierter  Mitglieder und Sympathisanten innerhalb der Partei, und blieb dies auch  nach der Verschmelzung von WASG und PDS.[SUP][18][/SUP] Die von Wagenknecht als Sprecherin der KPF öffentlich vertretene „*positive Haltung zum Stalinismusmodell*“ bewertete der Parteivorstand als unvereinbar mit den Positionen der PDS.[SUP][19][/SUP]


 und eine exzellente Blenderin.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Frau Wagenknecht hat sogar ihren Vornamen geändert, damit man ihre persische Abstammung nicht mehr bemerkt.


Darüber hat sie aber schon öfter ganz offen gesprochen und die hat auch nichts mit ihrer politischen Gesinnung zu tun.



> Laßt euch von der Frau nicht täuschen, die ist linker, als links:
> 
> und eine exzellente Blenderin.


Ich kann nur ihre Fernsehauftritte beurteilen und was ich sonst so von ihr und über sie gelesen habe.
Da konnte ich nichts links-extremes entdecken. Im Gegenteil... es hatte alles Hand und Fuß was sie gesagt hat.

Sie hat außerdem einen Doktor in Volkswirtschaftslehre. Von Wirtschaft wird sie schon Ahnung haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Stimmt Enteignung ist nur gut wenn man sie für eine Autobahn macht, oder einen Flughafen, Braunkohle......



Ich halte Enteignung generell für falsch, egal bei was.
Die Linken werden die Enteignung aber noch ausweiten, der Bit ist gesetzt.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> ...Die Frau Wagenknecht hat sogar ihren Vornamen geändert, damit man ihre persische Abstammung nicht mehr bemerkt...



Aus Wikipedia: "Sahra Wagenknecht (geboren am ... in Jena... amtlich zunächst Sarah..".
Welch diabolischer Trick! Ich dachte auf sowas kämen nur Zeugenschutzbeamte.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die haben ne Jugendorganisation die sich Jungsozialisten nennt.
> Das reicht mir schon um die einzuordnen. Praktisch wird das dann durch Leute wie Kühnert bestätigt.



Die [CDU] hat nen Alten, der sich CSU nennt.
Das reicht mir schon um die einzuordnen. Praktisch wird das dann durch Leute wie Seehofer bestätigt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Die [CDU] hat nen Alten, der sich CSU nennt.
> Das reicht mir schon um die einzuordnen. Praktisch wird das dann durch Leute wie Seehofer bestätigt.



Der ist aber kein Sozialist. Er kommt dafür auf andere dumme Ideen.
Ist mir aber noch lieber als jemand wie Kühnert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Darüber hat sie aber schon öfter ganz offen gesprochen und die hat auch nichts mit ihrer politischen Gesinnung zu tun.


 Wer's glaubt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kann nur ihre Fernsehauftritte beurteilen und was ich sonst so von ihr und über sie gelesen habe.
> Da konnte ich nichts links-extremes entdecken. Im Gegenteil... es hatte alles Hand und Fuß was sie gesagt hat.


 Ja, schwätzen kann sie.



RyzA schrieb:


> Von Wirtschaft wird sie schon Ahnung haben.


Welches Wirtschaftsunternehmen hat sie denn erfolgreich geführt?
Ich sehe im *Lebenslauf *nur Parteiarbeit auf theoretischer Basis ohne jeglichen Bezug zur Realität.
Die ist nämlich hart und grausam in der Wirtschaft.

Das hat auch den Sozialismus vernichtet.
Der war blank, bis auf die Knochen.

Zuletzt haben die Wirtschaftslenker sogar 80er Nägel in den Westen verkauft ... .

Die SED hat nicht wegen der Proteste auf den Straßen aufgegeben, sondern weil das Wirtschaftssystem in ein paar Wochen völlig zusammengebrochen wäre.

Sonst hätten wir vor kurzem den 70. Jahrestag der DDR gefeiert.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der ist aber kein Sozialist. Er kommt dafür auf andere dumme Ideen.
> Ist mir aber noch lieber als jemand wie Kühnert.


Der ist ultra-konservativ.
Und würde am liebsten einen Überwachungsstaat einführen.
Den den du vor ein paar Seiten schon angeprangert hast.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welches Wirtschaftsunternehmen hat sie denn erfolgreich geführt?
> Ich sehe im *Lebenslauf *nur Parteiarbeit auf theoretischer Basis ohne jeglichen Bezug zur Realität.
> Die ist nämlich hart und grausam in der Wirtschaft.


Welche anderen Politiker haben denn schon erfolgreich Wirtschaftsunternehmen geführt? Ausser vielleicht ihre Anwaltskanzleien?



> Das hat auch den Sozialismus vernichtet.
> Der war blank, bis auf die Knochen.
> 
> Zuletzt haben die Wirtschaftslenker sogar 80er Nägel in den Westen verkauft ... .
> ...


Das kam weil die DDR eine Diktatur und Planwirtschaft war.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Der ist ultra-konservativ.
> Und würde am liebsten einen Überwachungsstaat einführen.
> Den den du vor ein paar Seiten angeprangert hast.



Sag ich ja, dass der auf andere dummen Ideen kommt. Ich halte den aber für weniger gefährlich als die Sozialisten, denn die werde auch einen einführen, schaut euch einfach an was die SPD macht.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Hilf mir mal - für was steht nochmal das "S" in CSU? WeiSSwurSt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal - für was steht nochmal das "S" in CSU? WeiSSwurSt?



Für Seehofer, ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, dass der auf andere dummen Ideen kommt. Ich halte den aber für weniger gefährlich als die Sozialisten, denn die werde auch einen einführen, schaut euch einfach an was die SPD macht.


Was du auch nimmst du solltest weniger nehmen. Das grenzt ja schon an Verfolgungswahn.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was du auch nimmst du solltest weniger nehmen. Das grenzt ja schon an Verfolgungswahn.



Überlege dir mal wie arm die Stasi in der DDR dran war und wie es heute wäre wenn sie die heutigen Möglichkeiten der Überwachung hätte.
Die SPD ist auf dem besten Weg, solche Zustande zu ermöglichen, siehe jetzt die Rausgabe von Kennwörtern.
Die Stasi wäre stolz.
Ich nehme übrigens keine Betäubungsmittel und auch keine Alkohol.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Eher war die DDR arm dran wegen der Stasi. Oder waren die Bürger arm dran wegen der DDR und der Stasi?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vu7bzI2Hms0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Eher war die DDR arm dran wegen der Stasi. Oder waren die Bürger arm dran wegen der DDR und der Stasi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Bürger wurden ausspioniert, aber lückenhaft, mehr war nicht drin. Heute würde da mehr gehen und einige Parteien arbeiten daran, das umzusetzen. Dazu zähle u.a. CDU/CSU und auch die SPD.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Und nur nochmal zum klarstellen: alleine halte ich die Linke genauso wenig regierungsfähig wie z.B. die CSU auf Bundesebene. Oder noch schlimmer FDP.  Und ganz schlimm AfD.
Aber als Ergänzung in einer Koalition könnte ich sie mir schon vorstellen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Und nur nochmal zum klarstellen: alleine halte ich die Linke genauso wenig regierungsfähig wie z.B. die CSU auf Bundesebene. Oder noch schlimmer FDP.  Und ganz schlimm AfD.
> Aber als Ergänzung in einer Koalition könnte ich sie mir schon vorstellen.



Und mit wem sollen die koalieren?
Die CDU macht erfreulicherweise nicht mit, die FDP auch nicht.
Rot-Rot-Grün wird in ein paar Jahren eh nicht mehr möglich sein.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Rot-Rot-Grün wird in ein paar Jahren eh nicht mehr möglich sein.


Deswegen schrieb ich ja paarmal das die SPD die Chance verpasst hat.
Aktuell wird die Linke auf Bundesebene mit keiner Partei koalieren.

Ich halte es für wahrscheinlich das bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl Schwarz-grün oder doch noch Jamaika herauskommt.
Die SPD wird nicht nochmal in eine GroKo gehen.
Für schwarz-gelb wird es nicht reichen.
Und mit der AfD will auch niemand koalieren.


----------



## BojackHorseman (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Überlege dir mal wie arm die Stasi in der DDR dran war und wie es heute wäre wenn sie die heutigen Möglichkeiten der Überwachung hätte.
> Die SPD ist auf dem besten Weg, solche Zustande zu ermöglichen, siehe jetzt die Rausgabe von Kennwörtern.
> Die Stasi wäre stolz.
> Ich nehme übrigens keine Betäubungsmittel und auch keine Alkohol.



Wie alle rechten Mitbürger bist du ein ziemlicher Alptraumtänzer. Projektion ist eine der ganz großen Schwächen von Menschen deiner Gesinnung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Wie alle rechten Mitbürger bist du ein ziemlicher Alptraumtänzer. Projektion ist eine der ganz großen Schwächen von Menschen deiner Gesinnung.



Ich rede Überwachung nicht toll. Mehr nicht.
Ich gehe lieber von Schlimmerem aus, als alles gutzureden.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wie sollte man gegen Kinder/Altersarmut, pflegenotstand, unbezahlbaren Wohnraum, soziale Ungerechtigkeit usw tun.? 

Als linksgrünversiften kommi Gedanken /Maßnahmen  abstempeln und dann Ablenkungsmanöver starten.? 

Sehe ich hier oft.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie sollte man gegen Kinder/Altersarmut, pflegenotstand, unbezahlbaren Wohnraum, soziale Ungerechtigkeit usw tun.?


Eigenverantwortung.
Wer sich keine Kinder leisten kann, sollte eben keine bekommen.
Wer keine/zu wenig Rente bekommt, sollte ganz einfach nicht alt werden -> Sozialvertraegliches Fruehableben – Wikipedia
Wer sich die Wohnung nicht leisten kann, der muss halt woanders hinziehen. Gibt ja schließlich überall in Deutschland günstige Wohnungen die auch allesamt ganz zufällig eine gute Anbindung an die nächste Arbeitsstelle haben, dessen Beruf man gelernt hat.

Und Soziale Ungerechtigkeit? Was ist das noch gleich? Wir haben doch laut JuUn-Chef Ziemak eines der besten Sozialsysteme der Welt, warum wird sich da eigentlich dauernd beschwert?
Warum gibt's eigentlich nochmal SPD, Grüne und Linke? Funktioniert doch alles so supitoll, Sozialpolitik ist doch total überflüssig.

..._sprach der gemeine Neoliberalist, während er sich in Selsbtgerechtigkeit suhlte._.


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3i3IKjYYwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie sollte man gegen Kinder/Altersarmut, pflegenotstand, unbezahlbaren Wohnraum, soziale Ungerechtigkeit usw tun.?
> 
> Als linksgrünversiften kommi Gedanken /Maßnahmen  abstempeln und dann Ablenkungsmanöver starten.?
> 
> Sehe ich hier oft.


Da gibt es genug Maßnahmen, die man ergreifen könnte.


----------



## Poulton (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Mehr Demokratie wagen: Wie demokratisches Wirtschaften in Unternehmen moeglich sein soll? Ein Vorschlag - OXI Blog

(Wobei die Ausweitung der Bestimmungen des Montanmitbestimmungsgesetz auf die gesamte Wirtschaft, auch schon ein großer Fortschritt wären. Das sieht im Gegensatz zum 76er Mitbestimmungsgesetz u.a. Vollparität vor.)

Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0i79ShtgQTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Salve,



> Und Soziale Ungerechtigkeit? Was ist das noch gleich? Wir haben doch laut JuUn-Chef Ziemak eines der besten Sozialsysteme der Welt, warum wird sich da eigentlich dauernd beschwert?
> Warum gibt's eigentlich nochmal SPD, Grüne und Linke? Funktioniert doch alles so supitoll, Sozialpolitik ist doch total überflüssig.



Nenne doch mal ein besseres!

@ Poulton

Seit den 1960er Jahren wird in Deutschland immer mal wieder die Teilhabe der Belegschaft, zumindestens bei Großunternehmen (Aktiengesellschaften) diskutiert und selbst von den Unternehmen eingefordert.
Während das bei Angestellten ab einer gewissen Ebene gang und gäbe ist, wurde das von Arbeitnehmerseite/Gewerkschaften immer abgelehnt! Man möchte gerne an den Gewinnen beteiligt werden, aber mit dem Risiko absolut nichts zu tun haben!
So funktioniert es aber nicht, das wird auch noch unser kleiner Kevin lernen!

Ich muss mich immer voll totlachen wenn Oskar L in einer Talkshow sitzt und seine Utopie erzählt, das die erste Montagehalle dem Unternehmer gehört, die 2, 3, 4 etc, dann aber den Arbeitnehmern, leider ist kein Moderator intelligent genug die entscheidende Frage zu stellen, wenn denn mal etwas schief läuft die erste Millionen Schulden auch nur dem Unternehmer gehört und für die 2, 3, 4 etc dann auch die Arbeitnehmer haften müssen?

Wer haftet überhaupt im demokratischen Sozialismus?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Teilhabe bei Entscheidungen und Eigentum bedeutet auch Verantwortung, die wollen aber die wenigsten Leute haben. Aktien sind z.B. ein teil eines Unternehmens, den man kaufen kann, dann kann man auch über bestimmte Dinge abstimmen.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,


Na, zurück aus'm Zwangsurlaub?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Nenne doch mal ein besseres!


Alleine was das Rentensystem angeht, kann ich dir mindestens (!) 10 Länder nennen, die in der Hinsicht allesamt besser und vor allem nachhaltiger sind.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ja dann schieß doch mal los!
Übrigens hat die Rentenversicherung sehr wenig mit einem Sozialsystem zu tun, aber gut, nenne doch bitte die 10 Länder, ich bin gespannt!
Deshalb heißt es auch immer Renten und Sozialsysteme!


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Chile, Kanada, Neuseeland, Singapur, Norwegen, Schweden, Finnland, Australien, Dänemark, Niederlande, Irland... 
Ups, sind sogar mehr als zehn.

Tja, das Umlagenprinzip war halt noch nie der große Renner. Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass das nie einer ernsthaft reformiert hat und Deutschland seit Adenauer immernoch das gleiche System verwendet...


----------



## Don-71 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Salve,

Kanada?
Das Rentensystem in Kanada - Teil 1 - KanadaSpezialist.com
Das Rentensystem in Kanada - Teil 2 - KanadaSpezialist.com
Das erschließt sich wohl nur deinem Verstand, wo das besser sein soll.

Australien?
https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...t-aller-staatseigener-betriebe/9849984-2.html
Leben und Arbeiten in Australien - Visapath Australia
Herzstück ist eine vollständig kapitalgedecktes Rentensystem mit verschiedenen Anlagemöglichkeiten, das kommt bei einer Finanzkrise oder Negativzinsen echt gut!

Norwegen?
Mit einem Staatsfond, der auf Öleinnahemn basiert, ist das weniger ein Kunstück

Ich höre dann mal auf, und lasse dich weiter in deiner Bubble leben, glaube mal weiter, dass diese Rentensysteme besser sind, als das Umlagefinanzierte.....


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Was ist denn am Umlagesystem besser?
Dass die Versicherung gesetzlich gekürzt werden muss, wenn eine bestimmte Summe erreicht wird?
Dass es bei uns massiv von der Demografie abhängig ist?
Dass ein ehem. Bundestagsabgeordneter über 700€ im Monat kassiert, ein Babyboomer oder Niedriglöhner dagegen mit Glück überhaupt noch davon leben kann? Woher kommt denn die ganze Altersarmut, soll das nur ein Hirngespinst sein?
Glaubst du etwa enrsthaft, der Konrad hat es auch nur einen Groschen interessiert, was passiert wenn die Geburtenraten irgendwann wieder am sinken sind (was ja praktisch seit Jahrzehnten der Fall ist)?

Was für ein Blödsinn. Ich lass' dich mal in deiner Blase hausen, scheint ja sehr eng zu sein.


----------



## BojackHorseman (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

So ist sie, die SPD. Anstatt die Schnauze zu halten, meldet man sich lieber zu Wort, unterstützt ein falsches Narrativ der Empörungspresse und bekommt dabei nur Beifall von rechtslastiger Klientel, die ohnehin niemals SPD wählen würde.

„Franziska Giffey spricht von Selbstinszenierung bei Greta Thunberg.

Die Klimaaktivistin habe mit ihrem Bahn-Foto nicht die ganze Geschichte erzählt. Das könnte Thunberg Glaubwürdigkeit kosten, sagt die Familienministerin.“

Bahn-Foto: Franziska Giffey spricht von Selbstinszenierung bei Greta Thunberg | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, das Umlagenprinzip war halt noch nie der große Renner. Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass das nie einer ernsthaft reformiert hat und Deutschland seit Adenauer immernoch das gleiche System verwendet...


Es wäre bedeutend besser, wenn sich nicht so viele ausklinken könnten - siehe u.a. Beitragsbemessungsgrenze und Versicherungspflichtgrenze  -  und mit Riester und Rürup Milliardengeschenke an die private Versicherungswirtschaft gemacht wurden wären.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Umlagesystem besser?
> Dass die Versicherung gesetzlich gekürzt werden muss, wenn eine bestimmte Summe erreicht wird?
> Dass es bei uns massiv von der Demografie abhängig ist?
> Dass ein ehem. Bundestagsabgeordneter über 700€ im Monat kassiert, ein Babyboomer oder Niedriglöhner dagegen mit Glück überhaupt noch davon leben kann? Woher kommt denn die ganze Altersarmut, soll das nur ein Hirngespinst sein?
> ...



1. Das Umlagesystem ist unabhängig vom Finanzmarkt und seiner Volatilität, sprich Finanzkrisen, Negativzinsen und Börsencrashs spielen keine Rolle, das ist bei einem kapitalgedecktem System eben genau anders, dort schlagen Krisen voll zu!

2. 





> Dass die Versicherung gesetzlich gekürzt werden muss, wenn eine bestimmte Summe erreicht wird?


Was willst du mit diesem Satz aussagen?

3. 





> Dass es bei uns massiv von der Demografie abhängig ist?


Jedes System ist ein Kompromiss und da wir immer älter werden kann man auch länger arbeiten, mit intelligenten Systemen, ich bin allerdings lieber davon abhängig, als vom Kapitalmarkt!

4. 





> Dass ein ehem. Bundestagsabgeordneter über 700€ im Monat kassiert, ein Babyboomer oder Niedriglöhner dagegen mit Glück überhaupt noch davon leben kann?


Was ein kolosaler Blödsinn, man kann erstens nicht Beamte mit Rentenbeziehern vergleichen, die bekommen eine Pension! Das kann man diskutieren, genauso wie die zig Ausnahmen der berufsbezogenen Versorgungswerke.
Niedriglöhner haben in keinem Land der Welt ein hohe Rente, hat etwas mit Eigenverantwortung zu tun und wie die Babyboomer abschneiden, steht noch in den Sternen.

5. 





> Woher kommt denn die ganze Altersarmut, soll das nur ein Hirngespinst sein?


Belege mal "die ganze Alterarmut"!

Ein sachlicher Artikel der dem Problem auf den Grund geht!
Altersarmut: Wie viele deutsche Rentner wirklich arm sind

Statisken in denen das eigene Vermögen, zusätzliche Vermögensbildung (betriebliche und private Rentenversicherung) oder die Lebenumstände (Ehe/Partnerschaft) nicht mit einberechnet wird, sind stupide Propaganda!


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Welche anderen Politiker haben denn schon erfolgreich Wirtschaftsunternehmen geführt?


 Fast niemand.
Und genau so bescheuert stehen wir jetzt da.

Deswegen traue ich der Frau keinen Millimeter weit Erfolg  in der Wirtschaft zu.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das kam weil die DDR eine Diktatur und Planwirtschaft war.


 Welches kapitalistische Unternehmen arbeitet *nicht *nach einem Produktionsplan?


----------



## Don-71 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Fast niemand.
> Und genau so bescheuert stehen wir jetzt da.
> 
> Deswegen traue ich der Frau keinen Millimeter weit Erfolg  in der Wirtschaft zu.
> ...



Oh ja, wir stehen ja so bescheuert da in Deutschland, wir sind weit abgeschlagen auf den letzten Plätzen im weltweiten Vergleich.

Zeige mir bitte mal ein Dienstleistungsunternehmen, das einen "Produktionsplan" hat?
Desweiteren kann in einem  "kapitalistischen" Unternehmen ein Produktionsplan innerhalb von Stunden oder Tagen angeglichen oder veändert werden.....


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> 3.
> Jedes System ist ein Kompromiss und da wir immer älter werden kann man auch länger arbeiten, mit intelligenten Systemen, ich bin allerdings lieber davon abhängig, als vom Kapitalmarkt!


Am besten nach dem Berufsleben direkt ins Grab. Ohne einen schönen Lebensabend zu geniessen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Chile, Kanada, Neuseeland, Singapur, Norwegen, Schweden, Finnland, Australien, Dänemark, Niederlande, Irland...
> Ups, sind sogar mehr als zehn.
> 
> Tja, das Umlagenprinzip war halt noch nie der große Renner.


Das Umlagesystem ist sogar das beste System.
Viele der oben genannten Länder verwenden es.

Volker Pispers hat es schon mal genau erklärt, ich finde es gerade aber nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Am besten nach dem Berufsleben direkt ins Grab. Ohne einen schönen Lebensabend zu geniessen.



Süß diese Polemik einfach nur weltfremd!
Lebenserwartung in Deutschland - Durchschnittsalter bis 2060  | Statista


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Süß diese Polemik einfach nur weltfremd!
> Lebenserwartung in Deutschland - Durchschnittsalter bis 2060  | Statista


Steht in der schönen Statistik auch welche aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr arbeiten können?
Welche sich kaputt malocht haben? Die sehe ich da nicht.

Einfach das Rentenalter raufsetzen kann nicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Das Umlagesystem ist unabhängig vom Finanzmarkt und seiner Volatilität, sprich Finanzkrisen, Negativzinsen und Börsencrashs spielen keine Rolle, das ist bei einem kapitalgedecktem System eben genau anders, dort schlagen Krisen voll zu!


Jop. Weil es auch nur das von Adenauer erdachte Umlagensystem gibt. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> 2.
> Was willst du mit diesem Satz aussagen?


Ich meinte damit die Beitragsabmessungsgrenze.
Es kann nicht sein, dass jemand der mehr Geld hat, sich komplett aus unserer Solidargemeinschaft ausklinkt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> 3.
> Jedes System ist ein Kompromiss und da wir immer älter werden kann man auch länger arbeiten, mit intelligenten Systemen, ich bin allerdings lieber davon abhängig, als vom Kapitalmarkt!


...und deshalb muss es ja auch an diesen Umstand angepasst werden. Das wird aber nicht gemacht, sondern nur halbgare (und teure) Kompromisse durchgewunken, siehe Rente mit 63.



Don-71 schrieb:


> 4.
> Was ein kolosaler Blödsinn, man kann erstens nicht Beamte mit Rentenbeziehern vergleichen, die bekommen eine Pension!


Genau das ist doch der Kern.
Schau dir die Beamtenpensionen hierzulande an, grade was in den 80ern alles schnell verbeamtet wurde. Alleine das macht schon 250 Mrd. € aus (zumindest nach der letzten, mir bekannten Hochrechnung, könnten auch mehr sein). Auch dafür muss der Staat bald aufkommen und wer soll das nochmal alles finanzieren?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kann man diskutieren, genauso wie die zig Ausnahmen der berufsbezogenen Versorgungswerke.
> Niedriglöhner haben in keinem Land der Welt ein hohe Rente, hat etwas mit Eigenverantwortung zu tun und wie die Babyboomer abschneiden, steht noch in den Sternen.


Tja, da kannst du dich bei Schröder bedanken, der aus Deutschland ein Niedriglohnland gemacht hat.
Und wenn die später mal in Altersarmut abrutuschen, weil die kein Geld haben was einzuzahlen, wem fällt das dann auf die Füße? 
Alleine wenn dann auch noch die ganzen 60er und 70er Jahrgänge endgültig in den Ruhestand gehen bricht das aber sowieso zusammen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> 5.
> Belege mal "die ganze Alterarmut"!
> 
> Ein sachlicher Artikel der dem Problem auf den Grund geht!
> ...


Dass immer mehr Rentner über Sozialhilfe aufstocken müssen ist auch bloß Propaganda?
Es gibt mehr als nur eine Studie die besagt, dass die Altersarmut in Deutschland in den nächsten Jahren nochmal, trotz Grundrente, deutlich ansteigt: Jedem vierten Rentner droht 2035 Altersarmut - zeigt eine neue Studie - FOCUS Online


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch der Kern.
> Schau dir die Beamtenpensionen hierzulande an, grade was in den 80ern alles schnell verbeamtet wurde. Alleine das macht schon 250 Mrd. € aus (zumindest nach der letzten, mir bekannten Hochrechnung, könnten auch mehr sein). Auch dafür muss der Staat bald aufkommen und wer soll das nochmal alles finanzieren?


Es müßte alle in die Rentenkasse einzahlen. Auch Beamte.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Zeige mir bitte mal ein Dienstleistungsunternehmen, das einen "Produktionsplan" hat?


Frag mal in einem Hotel nach "Dienstplan" nach ... .



Don-71 schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann in einem  "kapitalistischen" Unternehmen ein Produktionsplan innerhalb von Stunden oder Tagen angeglichen oder veändert werden.....


 Erzähle das mal Intel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, auf der anderen Seite wird rumgemeckert, dass wir in puncto Digitaliserung anderen Ländern hinterherhinken.
> Und in nicht wenigen ländlichen Gegenden sieht es mit dem Internet-Ausbau leider immer noch nicht so gut aus.
> Es muß in vielen Bereichen mehr gemacht werden.



Das viel Geschehen müsste und auch viel mehr möglich wäre, als geschieht, steht außer Frage. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man mit dem begrenzten Budget, dass man insgesamt investiert, haushalten und somit Prioritäten setzen muss. Und die sind in Deutschland ziemlich klar: Vergiftetes Trinkwasser? Kein Problem. Kollabierendes Klima? Akzeptabel. Krankmachendes Fleisch, an Pflegemangel krepierende Alte, ausgerottete Arten? Na gut. 4k Stream ruckeln? FTTH! GLASFASER!! SOFORT!!! AUSBAU AUF STAATSKOSTEN!!!! UND GLEICH NOCH 5G FÜR JEDE MILCHKANNE!!!!!

Wenn in Deutschland Neonazis systematisch morden und sämtliche Institutionen unterwandern, dann ist das eine Randnotiz für Intellektuelle, aber wenn die Bundesliga nicht mehr günstig zu empfangen ist, dann ist die Hölle los. 

Dagegen ist "Facebook & Co" in "Lehmhütten ohne Wasser" geradezu sinnvoll, denn Kommunikation über das eigene Dorf hinaus (typischerweise am Arsch von Afrika nicht über Facebook, sondern Messenger Apps, die teilweise sogar direkte Kommunikation zwischen Geräten oder in regionalen Netzwerken erlauben) und der Zugriff auf Wikipedia, aktuelle Nachrichten und weitere Informationsquellen können eine Gesellschaft weitaus stärker voranbringen, als der Wechsel von Solarzellen auf ein ordentliches Stromnetz.




BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Sache, wo Digitalisierung absolut sinnvoll ist. Ganz aktuell die Kassenbon-Pflicht unter dem Mäntelchen Steuerhinterziehung einzudämmen.
> 
> Wo doch heutzutage fast ausschließlich digitale Kassen verwendet werden, die jeden Betrag abspeichern und manipulationssicher verschlüsseln können. Das geht in anderen Ländern auch und klappt dort hervorragend.
> 
> Stattdessen zwingt man Unternehmen für Kleinstbeträge und oft gegen den Wunsch der Kunden Bons auszugeben, oft auf umweltschädlichen Thermopapier.



Äh: Die neue Verordnung kommt von der EU und entspricht dem, was in anderen Ländern längst üblich ist bzw. ist sogar noch vergleichsweise harmlos. Im Mittelmeerraum bist du meist sogar verfplichtet, den physischen Bon mitzunehmen, sonst kannst du selbst Ermittlungsziel werden. Hier darfst du einen digitalen Bon im Laden lassen... (Ja: Im Gegensatz zu den Märchenstunden, die die Einzelhandelslobby gerade verbreitet, steht nirgendwo was von Papier. Erst recht nicht steht was von 15 cm voller Werbung für zwei Zeilen gekaufte Ware. Man könnte nach der neuen Verordnung den Papierverbrauch gegenüber dem heute üblichen locker halbieren, wenn man wollte. Der eigentliche Grund für das Gemecker über hohe Kosten ist die parallele Einführung neuer fälschungssicherer Kassensysteme, denn die heutigen sind eben extrem einfach zu manipulieren.)



> Das kommt dann ausgerechnet von SPD und Grünen, anstatt eine Übergangsregelung zu schaffen, bis zu dem Kassensysteme digital umgerüstet werden müssen. Gern auch mit den Ausnahmen für die Kleinstfirmen.



Gerade bei Kleinstfirmen ist der Steuerbetrug an der Kasse am verbreitesten. Denn da steht dann eben in Personalunion der einzige in der Nähe, der weiß was laufen müsste, der Kassierer und der Firmeninhaber. Eine Supermarktkassiererin wird den Teufel tun und zugunsten der Firma gegen Gesetze verstoßen, aber wenn du beim Handwerker die Hälfte schwarz bezahlst, drückt der die Hand genauso, wie du ein Auge zu.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es gab also keinerlei Aufstiegsperspektiven, die auch mit höherem Einkommen verbunden waren?



Im real existierenden Sozialismus gab es nur eingeschränkt Aufstieg durch Leistung. Für Führungspositionen war das Parteibuch in der Regel viel wichtiger. Das hat mit den idealen des Kommunismus aber nichts zu tun, das war einfach 1-Parteien-Diktatur, unabhängig von der Wirtschaftsform. Was dagegen inhärent ist: Selbst wer einen höheren Posten hatte, hat auf dem Papier nicht wahnsinnig viel mehr Geld bekommen. Das gehört klar zu den Grundphilosophien des Sozialismus, dass jeder sein bestes gibt und dafür auch jeder einen angemessenen Lohn erhält. Und nicht der Werksleiter für seine 40h 50mal soviel wie die Putzfrau für ihre (weitaus unangenehmeren) 40h. (Mehr was es trotzdem, zumal hochrangige Kader eben unter der Hand an vieles rankamen, aber die Unterschiede zwischen armen und reichem Ende der Gesellschaft waren sehr viel kleiner. Deswegen haben vor dem Mauerbau ja auch primär Studierte rüber gemacht: Denen wurde im Western der Arsch vergoldet, während man im Osten erwartete, dass sie gleichrangig zum Wohle aller statt nur ihrem eigenen beitragen.)




Metaltyp schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal - für was steht nochmal das "S" in CSU? WeiSSwurSt?



Nur echt mit extra viel SS




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Für Seehofer, ist doch ganz einfach.



Hmm. Strauss, Stoiber, Seehofer, Söder - man könnte meinen, da wär was dran, aber sieht man Dobrindt oder gar Scheuer.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer haftet überhaupt im demokratischen Sozialismus?



Der gleiche, wie in der "sozialen Marktwirtschaft" auch: Der Staat/die Gesellschaft/sämtliche Steuerzahler. Ob Fehler machende Unternehmen nun von vorneherein der Allgemeinheit gehörten (Sozialismus) oder mit Rettungspaketen, Krediten, Verteilung von Konkurskosten, Zuschüssen, Subventionen, Behebung von Unfallfolgen etc. von der Allgemeinheit refinanziert werden (Deutschland), macht bei Haftungsfragen keinen Unterschied. Den gibt es nur davor, solange die Unternehmen (auf dem Papier) noch Gewinne abwerfen und die im Sozialismus ebenfalls vergemeinschaftet werden, während sich im Kapitalismus ein paar Reiche die Taschen noch voller stopfen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann in einem  "kapitalistischen" Unternehmen ein Produktionsplan innerhalb von Stunden oder Tagen angeglichen oder veändert werden.....



Na klar, wenn ein Produkt schlecht ist, dann baut man ein paar Stunden später halt was vollkommen anderes. Sieht man ja gerade in der IT immer wieder: Bulldozer, Netburst, Thermi,... 
Umgekehrt kann auch der Plan einer Planwirtschaft theoretisch jederzeit angepasst werden. In der Praxis gilt halt immer: Je größer und weitreichender geplant wird, desto länger dauert es bei Unstimmigkeiten, etwas besseres zu entwerfen. Das ist selbst heute noch so, wo internationale Großkonzerne oft ein halbes oder ganzes Jahrzehnt brauchen, um auf Veränderungen zu reagieren (guck dir das aktuelle Reedereiensterben an, dass immer noch eine Nachwirkung der Eurokrise ist), während kleine Start-Ups 180°-Kehren in einem halben Jahr hinbekommen. (Manchmal. Die Mehrheit geht dabei auch drauf, aber von denen redet hinterher niemand.) In der Vergangenheit, und irgendwie beziehen sich Vergleiche mit "Sozialismus" ja immer auf das technische Niveau der 60er, war das noch weitaus extremer, weil eben tatsächlich für einfachste Abgleichungen jede Menge Papier gewälzt werden muss.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das viel Geschehen müsste und auch viel mehr möglich wäre, als geschieht, steht außer Frage. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man mit dem begrenzten Budget, dass man insgesamt investiert, haushalten und somit Prioritäten setzen muss. Und die sind in Deutschland ziemlich klar: Vergiftetes Trinkwasser? Kein Problem. Kollabierendes Klima? Akzeptabel. Krankmachendes Fleisch, an Pflegemangel krepierende Alte, ausgerottete Arten? Na gut. 4k Stream ruckeln? FTTH! GLASFASER!! SOFORT!!! AUSBAU AUF STAATSKOSTEN!!!! UND GLEICH NOCH 5G FÜR JEDE MILCHKANNE!!!!!


Noch ist unser Trinkwasser größtenteils qualitativ in Ordnung. Schlimmer wird es wenn es weiterhin zu wenig regnet. Vor allem im Frühjahr und Sommer.
Dann wird das Trinkwasser knapp.

Ich behaupte aber mal das Deutschland genug Geld hat in vielen Bereichen was zu tun.
Es muß nur richtig eingesetzt werden.
Und schnelles Internet wollen ja auch alle.

Es außerdem etwas ganz anderes in Entwicklungsländern. Wir sind eine moderne Industrienation. Da werden andere Prioritäten gesetzt. Deswegen hinkt dein Vergleich mit Afrika etwas.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Noch ist unser Trinkwasser größtenteils in qualitativ Ordnung. Schlimmer wird es wenn es weiterhin zu wenig regnet. Vor allem im Frühjahr und Sommer.
> Dann wird das Trinkwasser knapp.
> 
> Ich behaupte aber mal das Deutschland genug Geld hat in vielen Bereichen was zu tun.
> ...



Der Staat ist aber für Internet einfach unfähig oder will das auch nicht. 
Man kann im Internet halt nicht so einfach wie bei Zeitungen, Radio und TV steuern, was verfügbar ist.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Staat ist aber für Internet einfach unfähig oder will das auch nicht.
> Man kann im Internet halt nicht so einfach wie bei Zeitungen, Radio und TV steuern, was verfügbar ist.


Ich sage nur Fernabsatzgesetz, DSGVO usw
Und man will ja auch keine absolute Kontrolle wie in China.
Das eine ist eben die Gesetze und Inhalte, das andere die Förderung vom Netzausbau.
Zwei paar verschiedene Schuhe.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Und schnelles Internet wollen ja auch alle.


 Ähem, nein.
Ich hab bis voriges Jahr mit 16Mbit/s (real 25Mbit/s Download, ja das gibt es) rumgegurkt.
Das hätte mir bis ans Lebensende gereicht.
Nur weil mit die Telekom für's gleiche Geld 100Mbit/s angeboten hat, hab ich gewechselt.

Im Job haben wir zur Zeit 6 Mbit/s.
Da hängen 4 ... 7 PCs / Laptops dran.
Da hätte ich gern viel mehr.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wir sind eine moderne Industrienation. Da werden andere Prioritäten gesetzt. Deswegen hinkt dein Vergleich mit Afrika etwas.


 Wie so vieles hier.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Noch ist unser Trinkwasser größtenteils qualitativ in Ordnung. Schlimmer wird es wenn es weiterhin zu wenig regnet. Vor allem im Frühjahr und Sommer.
> Dann wird das Trinkwasser knapp.



Mittlerweile ist ein Drittel unser Grundwasserbrunnen stark mit Nitrat belastet und somit ohne Aufbereitung nicht mehr direkt als Trinkwasser nutzbar. Allein mit dem Dreck, der schon im Boden ist, dürfte sich die Quote in den nächsten Jahrzehnten verdoppeln und wenn die Bauern so weiter machen dürfen, verlieren wir 2/3 unserer Trinkwasserquellen. Klar kann man das aufbereiten, aber Trinkwasser zur produzieren kostet eben ein vielfaches mehr, als Trinkwasser einfach aus dem Boden pumpen zu können.



> Ich behaupte aber mal das Deutschland genug Geld hat in vielen Bereichen was zu tun.
> Es muß nur richtig eingesetzt werden.
> Und schnelles Internet wollen ja auch alle.



Das les ich immer wieder, aber bei den Forderungen, die dahinter kommen, kann ich nur sagen:
Ich bin wohl nicht "alle". Ich will das NICHT. Meine gesamte Verwandtschaft zählt wohl ebenfalls nicht zu "alle". Und die paar, die ich außerhab kenne, die die Forderungen von "alle" teilen, wollen durch die Bank, dass ihnen "alle anderen" ihren privaten, hochineffizienten, ein paar wenigen Konzernen Milliarden einbringenden Medienkonsum subventionieren.



> Es außerdem etwas ganz anderes in Entwicklungsländern. Wir sind eine moderne Industrienation. Da werden andere Prioritäten gesetzt. Deswegen hinkt dein Vergleich mit Afrika etwas.



Ich wüsste nicht weder, was da für andere Prioritäten gesetzt werden (jeweils "alles für mich, nach mir die Sintflut"), noch welcher afrikanische Staat nicht gerne eine moderne Industrienation wäre.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das les ich immer wieder, aber bei den Forderungen, die dahinter kommen, kann ich nur sagen:
> Ich bin wohl nicht "alle". Ich will das NICHT. Meine gesamte Verwandtschaft zählt wohl ebenfalls nicht zu "alle". Und die paar, die ich außerhab kenne, die die Forderungen von "alle" teilen, wollen durch die Bank, dass ihnen "alle anderen" ihren privaten, hochineffizienten, ein paar wenigen Konzernen Milliarden einbringenden Medienkonsum subventionieren.


Ich beziehe mich da auf meine Wahrnehmung von Artikeln, News und Umfragen im Internet, sowie meinen persönlichen Verwandten, Freundes -  und Bekanntenkreis.



> Ich wüsste nicht weder, was da für andere Prioritäten gesetzt werden (jeweils "alles für mich, nach mir die Sintflut"), noch welcher afrikanische Staat nicht gerne eine moderne Industrienation wäre.


Ja, aber da geht es  primär erstmal um die Grundbedürfnisse. Alles andere ist da Luxus.
Es wäre auch Schwachsinn (oder grob fahrlässig) wenn das eigene Volk am hungern ist, man aber für (schnelles) Internet sorgt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]
> Im real existierenden Sozialismus gab es nur eingeschränkt Aufstieg durch Leistung. Für Führungspositionen war das Parteibuch in der Regel viel wichtiger. Das hat mit den idealen des Kommunismus aber nichts zu tun, das war einfach 1-Parteien-Diktatur, unabhängig von der Wirtschaftsform. Was dagegen inhärent ist: Selbst wer einen höheren Posten hatte, hat auf dem Papier nicht wahnsinnig viel mehr Geld bekommen. Das gehört klar zu den Grundphilosophien des Sozialismus, dass jeder sein bestes gibt und dafür auch jeder einen angemessenen Lohn erhält. Und nicht der Werksleiter für seine 40h 50mal soviel wie die Putzfrau für ihre (weitaus unangenehmeren) 40h. (Mehr was es trotzdem, zumal hochrangige Kader eben unter der Hand an vieles rankamen, aber die Unterschiede zwischen armen und reichem Ende der Gesellschaft waren sehr viel kleiner. Deswegen haben vor dem Mauerbau ja auch primär Studierte rüber gemacht: Denen wurde im Western der Arsch vergoldet, während man im Osten erwartete, dass sie gleichrangig zum Wohle aller statt nur ihrem eigenen beitragen.)[...]



Meine Frage war eher rhetorischer Natur, aber danke  Einen relevanten Teil der "Rübermacher" haben übrigens auch gelernte Krankenpflegekräfte (damals wohl fast ausschließlich "Krankenschwestern") ausgemacht. Weil es im Westen quasi keinen öffentlichen Krankenpflegeschulen gab und man sich diese vom ostdeutschen (öffentlichen) beruflichen Bildungswesen hat ausbilden lassen und dann abgeworben hat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Meine Frage war eher rhetorischer Natur, aber danke  Einen relevanten Teil der "Rübermacher" haben übrigens auch gelernte Krankenpflegekräfte (damals wohl fast ausschließlich "Krankenschwestern") ausgemacht.


Nein.
So war das nicht.
Viele Familien sind, wenn es ging, komplett ausgereist.
Daß da viele Krankenschwestern dabei gewesen wären habe ich nicht in Erinnerung.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ihr armen armen Menschenkinder in diesem Thread!

Erzählt doch mal, wer könnte Kanzler besser als Merkel und vor allen dingen in welchem Land dieser Welt wollt ihr lieber leben und warum macht ihr das nicht, wenn denn hier alles so so schlecht ist?
Mittlerweile sind alle dermaßen degeneriert, dass sie meinen die gebratenen Tauben müssten ihnen ohne jegliche Eigeninitiative direkt ins Maul fliegen und wehe das passiert nicht, dann ist die Politik schuld, und so dermaßen opportunistisch, dass alle für besseren Umweltschutz, gerechtere Steuerverteilung etc. sind, so lange es bloß nicht sie selber betrifft, dann ist Polen offen.
Wenn man sich die Klagen der Bürger gegen Stromtrassen, Speicherkraftwerke und Windkarft ansieht, sind doch die ganzen  Solidaritäsparolen nichts weiter als absolut leeres Geschwätz!


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Erzählt doch mal, wer könnte Kanzler besser als Merkel


Eigentlich alle. Viel gemacht hat sie ja nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Meine Frage war eher rhetorischer Natur, aber danke



Auch rhetorische Fragen sind ein guter Anlass, um weit verbreiteten Irrglauben zu korrigieren 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ihr armen armen Menschenkinder in diesem Thread!
> 
> Erzählt doch mal, wer könnte Kanzler besser als Merkel und vor allen dingen in welchem Land dieser Welt wollt ihr lieber leben und warum macht ihr das nicht, wenn denn hier alles so so schlecht ist?



Was heißt denn "Kanzler können" ala Merkel? Intrigien spinnen, heimlich Lobbyinteressen durchpuschen, Ränkeschmiede anderer Unionsler abwehren, immer den optimalen Zeitpunkt für 180°-Positionswechsel abpassen, die BILD um den Finger wickeln und ab und selbst die größten Lügen mit einem warmen Lächeln rübringen? Das können wirklich sehr wenige so gut wie sie, stimmt.
Zu allen wichtigen Themen gar nichts sagen, immer erst abwarten bis jemand anders mit einem Vorstoß an Popularität gewinnt und den dann solange zur eigenen Sache machen, wie die Medien sich dafür interessieren, beziehungsweise ab und zu jemandem, der sich so richtig reingeritten hat, sein Vertrauen aussprechen und die restliche Zeit über inhaltslose, vorgeschriebene Reden aufsagen? Vielliecht nicht jeder zweite, aber vermutlich jeder zehnte. Mir würde ich es auf alle Fälle zutrauen. Mit etwas Übung kriege ich auch die Raute hin und für DAS Gehalt akzeptiere ich sogar DIE Frisur für ein paar Jahre.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.
> So war das nicht.
> Viele Familien sind, wenn es ging, komplett ausgereist.
> Daß da viele Krankenschwestern dabei gewesen wären habe ich nicht in Erinnerung.



Was ich beschrieb betrifft die Frühzeit der DDR. Die Fachkräfteabwanderung (bzw. eben auch konkret -abwerbung) war letztlich dann auch einer (!) der Gründe für die Schließung und Befestigung der Grenze.


----------



## seahawk (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

An Ideen fehlt es ja nicht. DIe Initiative gegen Wochenendarbeit ist eine gute Idee. Nur ob man das mit der CDU umsetzten kann? Es ist Zeit für Neuwahlen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> An Ideen fehlt es ja nicht. DIe Initiative gegen Wochenendarbeit ist eine gute Idee. Nur ob man das mit der CDU umsetzten kann? Es ist Zeit für Neuwahlen!


Dann kackt die SPD auf unter 20% ab.
Stegner hat doch schon die Idee mit der Fusion mit der Linkspartei, die wissen, dass sie nicht mehr lange weitermachen können.
Zudem gibt es dann noch den Skandal mit der Esken.
Sowas sollen die Leute wählen?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Klar, denn beim nächsten Mal wird alles ganz anders und viel besser werden! Das WIR entscheidet bekanntlich!


----------



## Don-71 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> An Ideen fehlt es ja nicht. DIe Initiative gegen Wochenendarbeit ist eine gute Idee. Nur ob man das mit der CDU umsetzten kann? Es ist Zeit für Neuwahlen!



Und wer hält das Land am Wochenende am laufen?
Keine Züge, Polizei, Notärzte, Feuerwehr, Notfalldienste aller Art (z.B. Heizung) etc. etc. etc.


----------



## seahawk (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Diese Notdienste bekommen dann deutlich mehr Gehalt, aber die Privatwirtschaft wird geschlossen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Schichtbetriebe arbeiten auch 7 Tage die Woche. Da geht es nicht anders.
Aber im Einzelhandel das finde ich echt schlimm. Gerade auch zu Weihnachten.
Kundenarschkriechereien wo es nur geht.
Aber die ganzen Konsumgeilen wollen ja 7 Tage die Woche einkaufen. Am besten 24 Stunden am Tag.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Einkaufen ja. Aber selbdt will man am We und Feiertagen natürlich frei.


----------



## seahawk (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Einfach wieder zurück zu den Öffnungszeiten der 80er und zwar auch für Onlineshops, der Shop darf außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten nicht erreichbar sein.


----------



## Poulton (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Werden dann außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten eigentlich auch alle Versandhauskataloge eingesammelt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Einfach wieder zurück zu den Öffnungszeiten der 80er und zwar auch für Onlineshops, der Shop darf außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten nicht erreichbar sein.



Unrealistisch und Zurück in die Vergangenheit. Nein danke.


----------



## Poulton (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Zumal sich manch einer nochmal mit dem Zustandekommen eines Kaufvertrages beschäftigen sollte. Nur weil man in irgendeinem Onlineshop mitten in der Nacht eine Bestellung aufgibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass damit schon ein Kaufvertrag zustandegekommen ist. Dass das ganze automatisiert erfolgt und nicht 24/7 jemand da rumsitzt und darauf wartet, dass eine Bestellung eingeht, mal ganz zu schweigen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Unrealistisch und Zurück in die Vergangenheit. Nein danke.


Ich wäre ja für das bayrische Ladenöffnungsgesetz. Bundesweit.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für das bayrische Ladenöffnungsgesetz. Bundesweit.



Jeder soll doch so öffnen, wie er meint. Er wird ja feststellen, ob sich das rentiert.


----------



## seahawk (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder soll doch so öffnen, wie er meint. Er wird ja feststellen, ob sich das rentiert.



Der Schutz der Arbeitenden muss über dem Gewinninteresse der Kapitalisten stehen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Der Schutz der Arbeitenden muss über dem Gewinninteresse der Kapitalisten stehen.



Das lässt sich doch einfach handhaben.
Leiharbeiter kosten mehr als fest angestellte Leute.
Minijobber werden abgeschafft. Jeder bekommt Mindestlohn.
Und dann muss ein Unternehmer eben schauen, ob es sich für ihn lohnt, länger arbeiten zu lassen, länger offen zu haben.


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Leiharbeiter kosten mehr als fest angestellte Leute.


Dann wird niemand mehr Leiharbeiter einstellen,  ergo werden sie dann arbeitlos.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wenn es zu teuer wird werden einfache Arbeiten ins Ausland verlegt.
Ist schon in vielen Bereichen passiert.


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ja das sind leider die Folgen der Globalisierung.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der groÃŸen Koalition?*

Könnten ja auch die Pflegeheime ins Ausland verlagern oder bevor die Richtig Pflegefall werden aus ihnen Soylent Green machen, wäre auch sehr kostengünstig *bittere satire*   
YouTube
YouTube

Die leute heulen ja schon rum das jetzt die Krankenkassen durch das Pflegepersonal-Stärkungsgesetz weniger geld haben, 
als ich letztes die Kommentare dazu las


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn es zu teuer wird werden einfache Arbeiten ins Ausland verlegt.
> Ist schon in vielen Bereichen passiert.


Supermärkte eher nicht. Und man kann nicht alles verlagern sonst hätte man es schön gemacht. Keine große Firma bleibt aus Wohltätigkeit


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Supermärkte eher nicht. Und man kann nicht alles verlagern sonst hätte man es schön gemacht. Keine große Firma bleibt aus Wohltätigkeit



Stimmt auch wieder. Dann werden aber eventuell Supermärkte mit Automat kommen, evtl. auch Bestellung per Internet und man holt das dann mit einem Passwort an einem Automaten ab.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wird so oder so kommen. Und wenn die Leute umsonst arbeiten.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Dann wird niemand mehr Leiharbeiter einstellen,  ergo werden sie dann arbeitlos.



Nein. Du machst aus ihnen Festangestellte. Das ist günstiger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Einfach wieder zurück zu den Öffnungszeiten der 80er und zwar auch für Onlineshops, der Shop darf außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten nicht erreichbar sein.



Bestell ich halt im Ausland 
Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Leute im Einzelhandel nicht: Auf der einen Seite wird gejammert, dass ein Geschäft nach dem anderen zumacht, auf der anderen Seite will man die Läden aber partout nicht dann aufmachen, wenn potentielle Kunden Zeit hätten. 
Sorry, aber wir leben nicht mehr in einem Hausfrauenstaat, in dem 50% der Bevölkerung den ganzen Tag Zeit haben, einkaufen zu gehen. Wer mein Geld haben will, der muss zwangsläufig dann an der Kasse stehen, wenn ich nicht am Schreibtisch sitze. Geht halt nicht anders. Im Gegenzug hätte man eigentlich die Möglichkeit, deutlich weniger insgesamt zu arbeiten - aber einen Laden, der Mo-Fr 17:00-21:00 + Sa 10:00-20:00 (zusammen 30 h/w, was bei sauberer Personalplanung abzüglich Pausen für eine 36 h Arbeitswoche bei wesentlich mehr Umsatz reichen würde) auf hat, habe ich bis heute nicht gesehen. Selbst große Ketten, die länger aufhaben, bestehen scheinbar darauf, von 9-12 und von 13-16 im kundenleeren Laden abzuhängen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst große Ketten, die länger aufhaben, bestehen scheinbar darauf, von 9-12 und von 13-16 im kundenleeren Laden abzuhängen.



Keine Sorge. Zwischen 13 und 16 Uhr ist es nicht kundenleer.


----------



## seahawk (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bestell ich halt im Ausland
> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Leute im Einzelhandel nicht: Auf der einen Seite wird gejammert, dass ein Geschäft nach dem anderen zumacht, auf der anderen Seite will man die Läden aber partout nicht dann aufmachen, wenn potentielle Kunden Zeit hätten.
> Sorry, aber wir leben nicht mehr in einem Hausfrauenstaat, in dem 50% der Bevölkerung den ganzen Tag Zeit haben, einkaufen zu gehen. Wer mein Geld haben will, der muss zwangsläufig dann an der Kasse stehen, wenn ich nicht am Schreibtisch sitze. Geht halt nicht anders. Im Gegenzug hätte man eigentlich die Möglichkeit, deutlich weniger insgesamt zu arbeiten - aber einen Laden, der Mo-Fr 17:00-21:00 + Sa 10:00-20:00 (zusammen 30 h/w, was bei sauberer Personalplanung abzüglich Pausen für eine 36 h Arbeitswoche bei wesentlich mehr Umsatz reichen würde) auf hat, habe ich bis heute nicht gesehen. Selbst große Ketten, die länger aufhaben, bestehen scheinbar darauf, von 9-12 und von 13-16 im kundenleeren Laden abzuhängen.



Warum sollen andere leiden damit Du konsumieren kannst?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Warum sollen andere leiden damit Du konsumieren kannst?



Weil Sozialismus und alle sind gleich nicht funktioniert. Irgendwer muss halt unschöne arbeiten machen.
Oder wäre es für dich ok wenn der Kanal verstopft wäre, weil niemand den gerne reinigt?


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil Sozialismus und alle sind gleich nicht funktioniert. Irgendwer muss halt unschöne arbeiten machen.
> Oder wäre es für dich ok wenn der Kanal verstopft wäre, weil niemand den gerne reinigt?


Ja dann fang mal an und häng nicht im Forum ab.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja dann fang mal an und häng nicht im Forum ab.



Ich beschwere mich nicht über derartige Arbeiten, sondern bin froh, dass ich diese nicht selbst erledigen muss.
Andere handwerkliche Tätigkeiten sind da wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Du machst aus ihnen Festangestellte. Das ist günstiger.


Weil sie dann Mindestlohn kriegen oder was?

Naja, die Firmen nehmen ja auch Leiharbeiter weil sie dann flexibler sind. Können sie als erste abbauen wenn die Aufträge wegbleiben usw.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wir haben auch gelernt dass eine gewisse Arbeitslosigkeit gewollt ist, damit die Industrie Vorrat hat.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Weil sie dann Mindestlohn kriegen oder was?
> 
> Naja, die Firmen nehmen ja auch Leiharbeiter weil sie dann flexibler sind. Können sie als erste abbauen wenn die Aufträge wegbleiben usw.



Früher gab es mal sowas wie unternehmerisches Risiko.
Heute gibt es das nicht mehr, weil das unternehmerische Risiko auf die Arbeitnehmer und den Steuerzahler abgewälzt wurde.
Das muss sich wieder ändern. Wer Geld investiert und es verliert, verliert es eben und fertig.


----------



## seahawk (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Warum sollen andere leiden damit Du konsumieren kannst?



Ja, das furchtbare sozialistische Paradies der BRD der 70er und 80er, war wirklich grausam.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Früher gab es mal sowas wie unternehmerisches Risiko.
> Heute gibt es das nicht mehr, weil das unternehmerische Risiko auf die Arbeitnehmer und den Steuerzahler abgewälzt wurde.
> Das muss sich wieder ändern. Wer Geld investiert und es verliert, verliert es eben und fertig.



Vergiss es,
denn dann müsstest du erstmal alle Börsen dichtmachen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Vergiss es,
> denn dann müsstest du erstmal alle Börsen dichtmachen.



Eher Banken, wenn man sich an der Börse verzockt hat man Pech gehabt, Banken werden aber gerettet.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Vergiss es,
> denn dann müsstest du erstmal alle Börsen dichtmachen.



Transaktionssteuer.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Transaktionssteuer.



Dann steige ich aus dem Aktienmarkt vollständig aus.
Ich sehe nicht ein bei jeder Transaktion Geld an den Staat zu verschwenden.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann steige ich aus dem Aktienmarkt vollständig aus.
> Ich sehe nicht ein bei jeder Transaktion Geld an den Staat zu verschwenden.



Ja, ist dann so. 
Du kaufst Aktien ja auch nicht im Millisekundenbereich sondern denkst langfristig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ist dann so.
> Du kaufst Aktien ja auch nicht im Millisekundenbereich sondern denkst langfristig.



Das kommt auf den Gewinn an. Wenn ich heute einkaufe und morgen haben die +30% werden die verkauft.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Gewinn an. Wenn ich heute einkaufe und morgen haben die +30% werden die verkauft.



Und? Wenn du also 30% Gewinn machst, kümmert dich ein paar Cent Transaktionssteuer?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und? Wenn du also 30% Gewinn machst, kümmert dich ein paar Cent Transaktionssteuer?



Das wird mehr sein, sonst macht doch so eine Steuer keinen Sinn.


----------



## Poulton (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Transaktionssteuer.


Man hatte mal eine Börsenumsatzsteuer. Die wurde 1991 unter Kohl mit dem ersten Finanzmarktförderungsgesetz abgeschafft, um angeblich die Attraktivität Deutschlands für die Finanzmärkte zu erhöhen. Die Ironie der Geschichte: 1986 wurde eine solche Steuer unter Thatcher(!) in GB eingeführt und mir wäre neu, dass darunter der Finanzplatz London gelitten hat.

Koalitionsausschuss: Die verdraengten Suenden der Heuschrecken-Baendiger - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Finanzmarktfoerderungsgesetz – Wikipedia
Gruselig.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird mehr sein, sonst macht doch so eine Steuer keinen Sinn.



Nö, muss man ja nicht. Man hat extra ein neues Datenkabel von Europa nach Nordamerika gelegt, damit die Börse noch schneller ist. Da werden Transaktionen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit getätigt.
1 Cent von 300 Millionen pro Sekunde ist schon eine Menge und das mit dem Faktor 1 Million pro Jahr oder so. Da kommt was zusammen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Warum sollen andere leiden damit Du konsumieren kannst?



Wenn jemand darunter leidet, eine Dienstleistung anzubieten, dann sollte er den Job wechseln. Wenn mir jemand etwas verkaufen möchte, gehe ich davon aus, dass er darunter nicht leidet, sondern das möchte. (Jedenfalls im übertragenen Sinne - natürlich kann man sich bei jedem Job alternativ was schöneres vorstellen, sonst wäre es kein bezahlter Job, sondern ein zu bezahlendes Hobby.) Und Einzelhandel ist nun einmal eine Dienstleistung. Die man dann erbringen muss, wenn andere NICHT arbeiten, sonst kann man sie sich ganz sparen. Natürlich können wir auch gerne die Arbeitszeiten aller nicht-Dienstleister so ändern, dass die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung von 10:00 bis 15:00 frei hat. Wäre ich persönlich sogar sehr dafür, aber du und viele andere sehen das ja offensichtlich als "leiden" an und wenn irgendwer leiden muss, dann ist es wohl sinnvoller, wenn es die vergleichsweise wenigen sind, die Dienstleistungen mit persönlichem Kontakt erbringen und nicht der größere Teil der Bevölkerung in produktiven oder zeitlich entkoppelten Berufen.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann steige ich aus dem Aktienmarkt vollständig aus.
> Ich sehe nicht ein bei jeder Transaktion Geld an den Staat zu verschwenden.



Und schon hätte die Transaktionssteuer einen Erfolg verbucht: Weniger Spekulation.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird mehr sein, sonst macht doch so eine Steuer keinen Sinn.



Im Gespräch waren 0,01 bis 0,1%. In ersterem Fälle wären Aktienkäufe bis 9900 € mit "Cent-Beträgen", nämlich mit 99 Cent besteuert worden. Sofern niedrige Eurobeträge bis 10 € für dich auch noch erträglich sind, könntest du selbst nach letzterer Regelung 10000 € investieren. Die Steuer wäre also für quasi alle, die tatsächlich Unternehmensanteile erwerben und zumindest ein paar Wochen ihr Eigentum nennen wollen, vollkommen egal gewesen. Stark belastet hätte sie vor allem Hochfrequenzspekulationen mit mehreren Käufen/Verkäufen pro Minute - und die einzubremsen ist ja Ziel der ganzen Sache.


----------



## seahawk (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Transaktionssteuer, die Vermögenssteuer, die SPD hat so viele gute Ideen, leider mit der der CDU unmöglich, deswegen Neuwahlen jetzt und Rot-Rot-Grün und der Umkehr zu einem sozialen Staat mit angemessener Besteuerung der Kapitalisten. Ziel muss es sein Privatvermögen oberhalb einer Freigrenze zu verstaaltlichen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Transaktionssteuer, die Vermögenssteuer, die SPD hat so viele gute Ideen, leider mit der der CDU unmöglich, deswegen Neuwahlen jetzt und Rot-Rot-Grün und der Umkehr zu einem sozialen Staat mit angemessener Besteuerung der Kapitalisten. Ziel muss es sein Privatvermögen oberhalb einer Freigrenze zu verstaaltlichen.



Ich ziehe dann nach China. Dort gibt es dann mehr Freiheiten.


----------



## Rolk (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich ziehe dann nach China. Dort gibt es dann mehr Freiheiten.



Das wirst du nicht als einziger denken und schwuppdiwupp ist die Freigrenze so tief, dass wir alle wieder so gut und gerne wie in der DDR leben. Irgendwo muss das Geld schließlich herkommen, erwirtschaften wird das keiner mehr.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Irgendwo muss das Geld schließlich herkommen, erwirtschaften wird das keiner mehr.


Das wird dann elektronisch "gedruckt", so wie jetzt schon.
Der Enteignungswahn mancher Leute ist auch ein Grund, warum ich nie unbewegliches Eigentum erwerben werden, außer für einen symbolischen Euro.


----------



## Poulton (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

China und Freiheiten in einem Satz... Dümmer gehts nimmer.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> China und Freiheiten in einem Satz... Dümmer gehts nimmer.



Wenn es nach einigen Leuten wie Kühnert geht gibt es in China bald mehr Freiheiten bzw. andere Freiheiten.
Strom werden die nicht teurer machen wie es hier viele Parteien wollen.


----------



## Poulton (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Viel Spaß in einem chinesischen Gulag, wenn dass die "Freiheiten" sind, nach denen du dich so sehnst.


----------



## seahawk (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Kühnert kann Kanzler.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn es nach einigen Leuten wie Kühnert geht gibt es in China bald mehr Freiheiten bzw. andere Freiheiten.
> Strom werden die nicht teurer machen wie es hier viele Parteien wollen.


In China müssten wir deine Kommentare nicht lesen. Da hättest schon längst Besuch bekommen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Dieser Vollversager kann nichts.


----------



## Rolk (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Kühnert kann Kanzler.



Da ist aber jemand selbstzerstörerisch veranlagt.^^


----------



## Poulton (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Kühnert kann Kanzler.


Kommt eigentlich auch mal Inhalt oder nur irgendwelche Sprücheklopferei? Aber das kennt man ja auch von DJKuhpisse zu genüge, nur unter anderen Vorzeichen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich auch mal Inhalt oder nur irgendwelche Sprücheklopferei? Aber das kennt man ja auch von DJKuhpisse zu genüge, nur unter anderen Vorzeichen.



Von mir kommen auch sachliche Beiträge. Manche wollen aber einfach nicht hören dass Sozialismus nicht funktioniert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Von mir kommen auch sachliche Beiträge.


 Welche?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Manche wollen aber einfach nicht hören dass Sozialismus nicht funktioniert.


So, wie er praktiziert wurde, sicher nicht.

Sollte man aber mal in die Richtung des utopischen Sozialismus kommen mit unbegrenzter Energie, ohne Macht des Geldes  und freiem öffentlichen Verkehr, keinen Kosten für die Gründbedürfnisse - wer weiß ... .

Willkommen in der Föderation.  

Wir werden es nicht mehr erleben, aber wenn alle Religionen begraben und alle Trumps und Putins vergessen sind ... .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Unbegrenzte Energie/Masse gibt es nicht. Projekt gescheitert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Unbegrenzte Energie/Masse gibt es nicht.


 Was für ein absichtliches Unverständnis.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was für ein absichtliches Unverständnis.



Das Problem hat aber auch der Kapitalismus. Unendliches, reales Wachstum geht auch nicht. Exponentiell geht bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, dann ist Schluss weil Energie/Masse dann schwere zu beschaffen sein wird.


----------



## seahawk (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich auch mal Inhalt oder nur irgendwelche Sprücheklopferei? Aber das kennt man ja auch von DJKuhpisse zu genüge, nur unter anderen Vorzeichen.



Er hat imho die SPD wieder nach links geführt und die ersten Ideen der neuen Führung sind endlich wieder sozial. Dazu ist er jung und charismatisch und wäre ein toller Kontrast zu dem Gammelfleisch der CDU.  So eine AKK vernichtet er doch im direkten Interviewduell mit links.  Er hat das Potential das Gesicht eines sozialen, ökologischen und gerechten Deutschlands zu werden und Anführer einer sozialistisch, ökologischen Kulturrevolution.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Er hat imho die SPD wieder nach links geführt und die ersten Ideen der neuen Führung sind endlich wieder sozial. Dazu ist er jung und charismatisch und wäre ein toller Kontrast zu dem Gammelfleisch der CDU.  So eine AKK vernichtet er doch im direkten Interviewduell mit links.  Er hat das Potential das Gesicht eines sozialen, ökologischen und gerechten Deutschlands zu werden und Anführer einer sozialistisch, ökologischen Kulturrevolution.



Auf eine derartige Revolution mit dem Kulturmarxismus kann ich verzichten.

Und auf einen Anführer sowie einen Führer verzichte ich auch gerne.
AKK halt sich eh selbst zerlegt, so wie die SPD auch. 
Kühnert hat sowieso nie etwas erreicht. Erst ins Studium eingeklagt, dann abgebrochen, im Callcenter gearbeitet (ob inbound oder outbound ist mir unbekannt), dann nochmal ein Studium begonnen und abgebrochen. Jetzt will er in die Politik, weil er sonst nichts zu bieten hat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Problem hat aber auch der Kapitalismus. Unendliches, reales Wachstum geht auch nicht. Exponentiell geht bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, dann ist Schluss weil Energie/Masse dann schwere zu beschaffen sein wird.



Du willst es nicht verstehen.
Es geht um unbegrenzten Zugang zur Energie, nicht um unendliche Energie.

Die hat nicht mal ein Universum.
Ein Multiversum vielleicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wie soll sowas funktionieren?
Der Zugang dazu wird physikalisch und technisch erschwert, der Markt regelt ob sich dann die Förderung lohnt oder nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> der Markt regelt ob sich dann die Förderung lohnt oder nicht.


 Zum millionsten mal: der Markt regelt einen Scheis. .

Man muß die Energie den Menschen OHNE Kosten zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Zum millionsten mal: der Markt regelt einen Scheis. .
> 
> Man muß die Energie den Menschen OHNE Kosten zur Verfügung stellen.



Und wie soll das gehen?
Baut sich die Solarzelle von alleine?
Baut sich das Wasserkraftwerk von alleine?
Fördern sich Öl und Kohle von alleine?
Die Antwort ist NEIN.
Die die das machen, wollen aber auch was dafür haben, das ist heute Geld und vor einiger Zeit waren das Sachleistungen (z.B. Lebensmittel).

EDIT:
Ein freier Markt legt jetzt indirekt die Kosten fest. Will einer viel und ein anderer kann billiger, bekommt der den Auftrag und der teurere muss nachziehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen?
> Baut sich die Solarzelle von alleine?
> Baut sich das Wasserkraftwerk von alleine?
> Fördern sich Öl und Kohle von alleine?
> ...


 In Ordnung, Du wirst es nie verstehen.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Ein freier Markt legt jetzt indirekt die Kosten fest. Will einer viel und ein anderer kann billiger, bekommt der den Auftrag und der teurere muss nachziehen.


 Es gibt keinen "freien Markt".
Schon seit weit über hundert Jahren nicht mehr.
Aber die Ökonomie des Kapitalismus / Imperialismus mit Basis und Überbau ist bei Dir ja eh ein Fremdwort.
Von Philosophie anzufangen lohnt sich also nicht.

Mit der Herrschaft des Geldes sind wirklich freie Gesellschaften eben nicht machbar.
Erst wenn wir uns davon befreien, kann man anfangen, gleiche Verhältnisse für alle zu schaffen.

Da die SPD sich von einer Partei für die Beschäftigten zur Lügenpartei gegen die Beschäftigten mit geldgeilen Funktionärskliquen entwickelt hat und GEGEN das Volk regiert, wird sie verschwinden.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Ein freier Markt legt jetzt indirekt die Kosten fest. Will einer viel und ein anderer kann billiger, bekommt der den Auftrag und der teurere muss nachziehen.



Was für ein freier Markt?
Die Atomenergie wurde und wird mit Milliarden subventioniert.
Die Kohle wurde und wird mit Milliarden subventioniert.
Und die Solartechnik und Windkraft verwurstet der Staat gerade und da gehen Tausende Jobs verloren aber niemand interessiert es.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was für ein freier Markt?
> Die Atomenergie wurde und wird mit Milliarden subventioniert.
> Die Kohle wurde und wird mit Milliarden subventioniert.
> Und die Solartechnik und Windkraft verwurstet der Staat gerade und da gehen Tausende Jobs verloren aber niemand interessiert es.



Wir haben hier keine freien Markt, weil die Politik keinen will. Besonders die SPD nicht.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wir haben hier keine freien Markt, weil die Politik keinen will. Besonders die SPD nicht.



Nö, falsch. Die Unternehmen wollen keinen freien Markt. Die betreiben Lobbyismus.
Und dann gibt es eben noch Spartenparteien wie die FDP, die alles für ihre Lobbygruppe macht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, falsch. Die Unternehmen wollen keinen freien Markt. Die betreiben Lobbyismus.
> Und dann gibt es eben noch Spartenparteien wie die FDP, die alles für ihre Lobbygruppe macht.


Daran schuld sind die Politiker, die den Lobbyismus betreiben.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Daran schuld sind die Politiker, die den Lobbyismus betreiben.



Du hast die Politiker doch gewählt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast die Politiker doch gewählt.



Ich habe die nicht gewählt und hatte auch nie die Gelegenheit dazu, den Bundestag zu wählen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, falsch. Die Unternehmen wollen keinen freien Markt. Die betreiben Lobbyismus.


Klar wollen die auch einen freien Markt. Ohne viel Regulierungen und Bürokratie.
Und die FDP ist die Partei die diesen Lobbyisten am wohlwollendsten ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wir haben hier keine freien Markt, weil die Politik keinen will. Besonders die SPD nicht.


Ich sagte ja, daß Du keine Ahnung hast.
Der freie Markt ist ende des 19. Jahrhunderts gestorben.

Lies die Philosophen und behaupte nicht solchen Quatsch.

Danach regiert der Monpolkapitalismus.
Das Monopol legt den Monopolpreis fest und alle richten sich danach.

Für mich als Händler sind amazon und Co. der Richtwert.
Danach richte ich die Preise aus und versuche manchmal ein klein wenig darunter zu kommen, was meist sehr schwer ist.

Aber Perlen vor die ... .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Amazon & Co sind nur deswegen so groß, weil die Konsumenten die so groß machen.
Viele kenne nichts mehr anderes als Amazon. Es gibt aber da noch kein Monopol, es gibt noch andere Händler, die von Amazon unabhängig sind.


----------



## Poulton (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Man sollte für manchen eine Zeitmaschine bauen, damit die ihren vielbeschworenen Manchesterkapitalismus live erleben können inkl. dem Elend in den Arbeitervierteln, Fabriken, etc.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Man sollte für manchen eine Zeitmaschine bauen, damit die ihren vielbeschworenen Manchesterkapitalismus live erleben können inkl. dem Elend in den Arbeitervierteln, Fabriken, etc.



Bin ich dafür. Dann bitte aber auch mal in die Zeit des Sozialismus reisen, wo es nicht besser war.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Amazon & Co sind nur deswegen so groß, weil die Konsumenten die so groß machen.


Du wirst es nicht begreifen.
Die Konzentration der Produktion geht einher mit der Konzentration des Kapitals.
Die Monopolbildung ist systemimmanent.

Aber verbreite nur weiter Dein Unwissen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bin ich dafür. Dann bitte aber auch mal in  die Zeit des Sozialismus reisen, wo es nicht besser war.


Ich hab den Sozialismus über 30 Jahre live erlebt.
Was willst Du mir da noch erzählen?


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, daß Du keine Ahnung hast.
> Der freie Markt ist ende des 19. Jahrhunderts gestorben.
> 
> Lies die Philosophen und behaupte nicht solchen Quatsch.
> ...


Und was ist dann die Globalisierung? Das ist doch auch eine Folge der freien Marktwirtschaft oder nicht?
Monopolstellungen haben auch nicht alle (und dafür gibt es auch Kartellbehörden).

Ich meine aber keinen absoluten freien Markt. Der wird zum Glück noch durch die Politik reguliert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Globalisierung finden doch unsere Politiker immer so toll.
Und zu dem Philosophen: Ich halte von Geisteswissenschaft nicht viel.
Ich schaue mir real an, wie es aussieht und gehe nicht nach den Ideen von Philosophen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und zu dem Philosophen: Ich halte von Geisteswissenschaft nicht viel.


Ja, da fehlen haufenweise Kenntnisse.
Auch die gesellschaftlichen Gesetze sind eben Gesetze, die gelten auch ohne unseren Glauben daran.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir real an, wie es aussieht und gehe nicht nach den Ideen von Philosophen.


Irgendwie hast Du die falsche Brille auf.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, da fehlen haufenweise Kenntnisse.
> 
> Irgendwie hast Du die falsche Brille auf.



Ich habe überhaupt keine Brille auf, ich sehe noch gut. 


> Auch die gesellschaftlichen Gesetze sind eben Gesetze, die gelten auch ohne unseren Glauben daran.


Wer bestimmt die denn?
Wollen nicht die Linken diese immer abschaffen, weil die so diskriminierend sind?


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe überhaupt keine Brille auf, ich sehe noch gut.


Irgendwie geht Deine Wahrnehmung weit an der Realität vorbei. 


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt die denn?


 Die *Philosophie*: Hegel, Kant, Mach, Feuerstein, ... .


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wollen nicht die Linken diese immer abschaffen, weil die so diskriminierend sind?


Was soll man auf den Quatsch noch antworten ... .


----------



## Poulton (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Kapitalismus verstehen - Einführung in die Politische Ökonomie der Gegenwart (PDF)




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und zu dem Philosophen: Ich halte von Geisteswissenschaft nicht viel.


Auch  die Wirtschaftswissenschaft ist eine Geistes- und Sozialwissenschaft...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Ralf Krämer, Sozialwissenschaftler, arbeitet seit 2002 als Gewerkschafts-
> sekretär und seit langem zu Wirtschaftspolitik und Kapitalismustheorie. Er
> war einer der Initiatoren der WASG und Mitglied der Programmkommission
> der LINKEN.


Reicht das?


----------



## Poulton (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Und weiter?



> Das Ergebnis der neoliberalen Offensive war weltweit eine Umverteilung von unten nach oben. Der Anteil der Gewinne und Kapitaleinkommen stieg kräftig an und die Vermögen konzentrieren sich zunehmend beim Finanzkapital und den Superreichen. In den kapitalistischen Ländern sind weltweit seit Mitte der 1970er Jahre die Lohnquoten, also der Anteil der Löhne am Nationaleinkommen, erheblich gefallen. Unter den abhängig Beschäftigten nahm die Lohnspreizung zu: Es sanken die niedrigen Löhne und erhöhte sich der Anteil des Niedriglohnsektors, während die höheren Einkommen wuchsen, am stärksten die Management. In Deutschland stiegen die bedarfsgewichteten preisbereinigten Nettoeinkommen des reichsten Prozents um die Hälfte, während die ärmere Hälfte der Bevölkerung mehrere Prozentpunkte verlor.


Ist ja auch unerhört soetwas zu schreiben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und weiter?
> 
> 
> Ist ja auch unerhört soetwas zu schreiben.


Nein es ist ok, es kommt aber von jemandem der in einer Partei ist, die indirekt einen Sozialismus will. Was aber hier feststellbar ist: Da wird das Geld dann im Staat versenkt bzw. gar nicht erst verdient.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Er hat imho die SPD wieder nach links geführt und die ersten Ideen der neuen Führung sind endlich wieder sozial. Dazu ist er jung und charismatisch und wäre ein toller Kontrast zu dem Gammelfleisch der CDU.  So eine AKK vernichtet er doch im direkten Interviewduell mit links.  Er hat das Potential das Gesicht eines sozialen, ökologischen und gerechten Deutschlands zu werden und Anführer einer sozialistisch, ökologischen Kulturrevolution.



Danke nein. Wir haben schon mindestens eine Partei zuviel in Deutschland, der es vor allem um einen neuen (An)Führer geht...
Wie wäre es zur Abwechslung mal mit Inhalten, der Allgemeinheit, künftigen Generationen, etc. im Mittelpunkt?




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man muß die Energie den Menschen OHNE Kosten zur Verfügung stellen.



Beim real exisitierenden _Homo sapiens_ eine schlechte Idee. Ehe man sich derart weit über den Kommunismus erhebt, müsste man erstmal eine Bevölkerung haben, mit der Sozialismus möglich ist, und die gibt es nachweislich nicht.




Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, falsch. Die Unternehmen wollen keinen freien Markt. Die betreiben Lobbyismus.



Moment: Pro Branche gibt es mindestens ein intelligentes Unternehmen, dass für einen vollkommen freien Markt ist, und nicht selten noch ein weite dumme Unternehmen, die sich den eigenen Untergang wünschen.


----------



## seahawk (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Eine SPD unter Kühnert hätte die Antworten auf die aktuellen Probleme der Gesellschaft und mit ihm eine Person, die das auch verkaufen kann. 

Wir brauchen endlich eine Umverteilung des Wohlstandes, ein Ende des CO2-Wahnsinns und generell eine ökologisch sozialistische Gesellschaft.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Eine SPD unter Kühnert hätte die Antworten auf die aktuellen Probleme der Gesellschaft und mit ihm eine Person, die das auch verkaufen kann.


Sie hätte auf jeden Fall einen ordentlich Linksruck. Das würde ihr mal ganz gut tun.

Sozialismus will ich nicht, aber eine soziale Marktwirtschaft, welche intelligent, fürsorglich und nachhaltig gelenkt wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Eine SPD unter Kühnert hätte die Antworten auf die aktuellen Probleme der Gesellschaft und mit ihm eine Person, die das auch verkaufen kann.
> 
> Wir brauchen endlich eine Umverteilung des Wohlstandes, ein Ende des CO2-Wahnsionns und generell eine ökologisch sozialistische Gesellschaft.


Bin mal gespannt von wie vielen er gewählt wird, falls die den aufstellen sollten.


----------



## JePe (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Globalisierung finden doch unsere Politiker immer so toll.



Globalisierung gibt es, seit der erste Urmensch ins Nachbardorf gegangen ist, um dort eine Ziege gegen einen Sack Kartoffeln zu tauschen. Ohne Globalisierung wuerdest Du heute in einem Land von der Wirtschaftskraft der sog. dritten Welt leben, weil Deutschland als fast ausschliesslich produzierendes Land am Rohstofftropf anderer Laender haengt und irgendwer unsere Sturmgewehre, Panzer & U-Boote ja kaufen muss. Ohnehin ist die Frage rhetorisch und Dein Kommentar polemisch - der von Dir angebetete Markt findet Globalisierung toll. weil er so aufmuepfigen Arbeitern in Deutschland mit Lebensverhaeltnissen wie in Rumaenien und Arbeitern in Rumaenien mit Lebensverhaeltnissen wie in Indien und Arbeitern in Indien mit Lebensverhaeltnissen wie in ... to be continued drohen kann. Der freie Markt. Man muss ihn einfach moegen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und zu dem Philosophen: Ich halte von Geisteswissenschaft nicht viel.



Das glaube ich Dir unbesehen.


----------



## seahawk (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Drogenpolitik - SPD-Vorsitzende fuer Legalisierung von Cannabis

Die nächste gute Ansage der neuen Führung. Weiter so!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Drogenpolitik - SPD-Vorsitzende fuer Legalisierung von Cannabis
> 
> Die nächste gute Ansage der neuen Führung. Weiter so!



Ich vermute die machen, das um junge Leute zu gewinnen und Wählen von den Grünen zurückzugewinnen.
Hat aber den Vorteil, dass dann das ganze Dealer-Gesocks weniger wird und die Polizei weniger Arbeit damit hat.


----------



## seahawk (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

"Wertzuwachs abschoepfen": SPD will neue Steuer fuer Grundbesitzer - n-tv.de

Die neue Führung gefällt, Endlich werden auch die Großgrundbesitzer abgeschöpft.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Und der schlaue Vermieter legt diese Steuer natürlich nicht direkt, wie eh alles, auf  seine Mieter um. 
Danke Asoziale Partei Deutschlands.  Du hast Deutschland für immer und ewig  gerettet.


----------



## Rolk (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Weil die hohen Mieten ja auch nichts mit der Art und Weise der Besteuerung von Mieteinnahmen zu tun haben. Da kann man ruhig noch einen drauf setzen.^^ Entweder haben wir es hier mit völlig Ahnungslosen oder Populisten in Reinform zu tun.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Weil die hohen Mieten ja auch nichts mit der Art und Weise der Besteuerung von Mieteinnahmen zu tun haben. Da kann man ruhig noch einen drauf setzen.^^ Entweder haben wir es hier mit völlig Ahnungslosen oder Populisten in Reinform zu tun.



Die SPD versucht sich irgendwie vor der 5%-Hürde zu retten.
Jeder, der irgendwie 2 Minuten in die Zukunft in die Zukunft denken kann, wird merken, dass er als Mieter diese Kosten später einfach bezahlt.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Herr Borjan und Frau Esken leben genauso wie klein Kevin in einer absoluten Scheinwelt und leider nicht in der Realität, genauso wie die Leute die ihre Forderungen unterstützen!
Bei diesem Thema kann ich auf Grund eines Aufsichtsratsposten in einer Wohnungsgenossenschaft mal die harte Realität schildern. Keine einzige Kommune im hiesigen Ballungsraum um eine Großstadt in Deutschtland möchte selber bauen, sondern es werden Bebauungspläne angepasst und neues Bauland für Investoren ausgeschrieben. Dabei gibt es verschiedene Investitionshilfen über die KFW, allerdings ist die Investitionshilfe die wirklich zu preiswerten Wohnraum führt (hier gibt es die größten Förderungen von der KFW), selbst bei uns Genossenschaften völlig indiskutabel, da sie beinhaltet, dass die Kommune 30 Jahre lang die Mieter dieser neugebauten Wohnungen bestimmen kann, ohne eigene Mitsprache des Investors. Nach allen gezeigten Erfahrungen bedeutet das, eine Vollsanierung nach dem Ablauf dieser 30 Jahre, worauf sich weder private Investoren, noch wir als Genossenschaft einlassen werden, weil sie wirtschaftlich ein nicht zu kalkulierendes Risiko bedeutet.
Unsere Genossenschaft liegt momentan unter dem hiesigen Mietspiegel mit seinem teilweise vollsanierten Bestand und wird von einem ehemaligen SPD Bürgermeister geführt, der mehr als 20 Jahre im Bürgermeisteramt war, der angepeilte Neubau mit allen Investitionshilfen, bei dem wir die Mieter selbst bestimmen können, wird im günstigsten Fall 2,50€ pro Quadratmeter mehr an Miete kosten, als unser teilweise voll sanierter Bestand, im schlechteren Fall 3-3,50€ pro Quadratmeter. Wir selber kalkulieren im Moment mit 3€ plus. Das macht bei 50 Quadratmetern 150€ mehr Kaltmiete und bei 70 Quadrametern sind wir schon bei 210€ mehr Kaltmiete im Vergleich zum Bestand.

Rechnet man jetzt noch die Forderung der neuen SPD Spitze dazu, werden wir auf gar keinen Fall bauen, sondern gar nichts machen, weil es weder den meschlichen noch finanziellen/wirtschaftlichen Aufwand lohnt, da wir schon bei der derzeitigen Kalkulation hart an dem Limit sind, den wir als Verantwortliche für die Genossenschaft vertreten können. Dazu käme das eine Mietdifferenz von 4€ pro Quadratmeter und mehr, weder wünschenswert noch wirklich vor einzelnen Genossen vertretbar wäre.

Das Problem lässt sich über kurz oder lang nur lösen, wenn die Komunen selber bauen, was aber nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrungen von keinem Stadtrat in der näheren Umgebung partout gewollt wird.

Über eine Bodenwertzuwachssteuer kann ich nur sehr  sehr laut lachen, da sie völlig realitätsfremd ist!
Die Kosten werden sofort auf die Mieter umgelegt, wenn das verboten wird und zusätzlich ein Mietpreisdeckel, wird gar nicht mehr privat als Investor gebaut, plus die Mieten des derzeitigen Bestandes werden bis zum gesetzlich erlaubten hochgeschraubt werden.
Was eine solche Steuer für die Millionen an Eigenheimkäufer der letzten niedrigen Zinsdekade bedeutet bei der Folgefinanzierung, kann sich jeder ausrechnen, der das kleine Einamaleins beherrscht, jede Zinserhöhung im 1% Bereich wird dann sehr drastische Auswirkungen haben und gerade die treffen, die ihren Eigenheimkauf spitz auf Knopf kalkuliert haben, also eher die eigentliche Klientel der SPD!


----------



## seahawk (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wenn man nicht polemisch reagieren würde sondern den sozialen Vorschlag der geschätzten Genossen gelesen hätte, versteht, dass diese Steuer nur einmalig bei Umwandlung von sonstigem Land in Bauland greift. Der Rest regelt ja bereits die vorhergesehen Vermögenssteuer.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht polemisch reagieren würde sondern den sozialen Vorschlag der geschätzten Genossen gelesen hätte, versteht, dass diese Steuer nur einmalig bei Umwandlung von sonstigem Land in Bauland greift. Der Rest regelt ja bereits die vorhergesehen Vermögenssteuer.



Wird dann eben weniger. Vermieter und Hauseigentümer wollen eine bestimmte Rendite. Ist diese nicht mehr zu erreichen wird ein anderes Geschäftsmodell gesucht. Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben, es ist eine Naturkonstante. Niemand wird in etwas Investieren, wo nicht ein entsprechender Gewinn bei rauskommt (oder er wird früher oder später pleite gehen).


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Du und Faulkner seid Hausbesitzer?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du und Faulkner seid Hausbesitzer?



Ich nicht, will ich aber auch nicht wirklich werden, denn es hat viele Nachteile.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht polemisch reagieren würde sondern den sozialen Vorschlag der geschätzten Genossen gelesen hätte, versteht, dass diese Steuer nur einmalig bei Umwandlung von sonstigem Land in Bauland greift. Der Rest regelt ja bereits die vorhergesehen Vermögenssteuer.




Bei jedem Grunstücks oder Hausverkauf, fallen bereits 25% Steuern auf einen gemachten Gewinn an, Verluste trägt natürlich der Eigentümer und sind auch nicht steuerlich geltend zu machen!
Du scheinst auch in einer Scheinwelt zu leben!
Es wird mit der CDU keine Vermögensteuer geben und nach den Umfragen seit mehr als 1,5 Jahren, wird es bei der nächsten Wahl auf Schwarz-Grüm hinauslaufen, Rot-Rot-Grün fehlt derzeit gut 10%, mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass die Bundes Grünen und die Linken wirtschafts-, europa-  und außenpolitisch so weit auseinander sind, wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei jedem Grunstücks oder Hausverkauf, fallen bereits 25% Steuern auf einen gemachten Gewinn an, Verluste trägt natürlich der Eigentümer und sind auch nicht steuerlich geltend zu machen!
> Du scheinst auch in einer Scheinwelt zu leben!
> Es wird mit der CDU keine Vermögensteuer geben und nach den Umfragen seit mehr als 1,5 Jahren, wird es bei der nächsten Wahl auf Schwarz-Grüm hinauslaufen, Rot-Rot-Grün fehlt derzeit gut 10%, mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass die Bundes Grünen und die Linken wirtschafts-, europa-  und außenpolitisch so weit auseinander sind, wie Tag und Nacht.



So weit auseinander sind die dann aber auch nicht mehr, ich halte FDP und Grüne für viel weiter auseinander.


----------



## seahawk (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die SPD macht gerade Rot-Rot-Grün möglich, da sie sich endlich links aufstellt. Jetzt muss man nur noch die Merkelmarionetten-Regierung verlassen.


----------



## Andregee (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die SPD verpasst sich in einigen Randthemen einen leicht roten Anstrich, der Grundkurs bleibt erhalten, man muss schließlich die entsprechende Klientel weiter bedienen. Das einzige was bei denen wirklich links nach DDR Manier wirkt sind die geplanten Einschränkungen freiheitlich demokratischer Rechte unter dem Deckmantel der Bekämpfung von Hass und Terror um die Meinungshoheit aufrecht zu halten. Die Finanztransaktionssteuer die das Hf trading außen vorlässt ist auch nur so ein scheinlinkes Konstrukt und belastet die, für die man sich angeblich einsetzen sollte 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Bodenwertzuwachssteuer stand schonmal auf der Agenda, in den 70ern: BODENRECHT: Eigentum gelaeutert - DER SPIEGEL 30/1972
BODENRECHT: Grosse Loesung - DER SPIEGEL 48/1973
Bodenrecht: Ende einer Reform | ZEIT ONLINE (1976)

Auch wenn sich daran wahrscheinlich nur noch die alte Frau erinnern dürfte.


----------



## seahawk (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Und die SPD ist weiter dabei endlich wieder ein wählbare Partei zu werden: 

SPD: Norbert Walter-Borjans will Reiche staerker an Renten-Finanzierung beteiligen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

SPD-Spitze will Abzug von US-Atomwaffen - Kritk aus Union - Berliner Morgenpost

2 weitere gute Forderungen.


----------



## P2063 (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei jedem Grunstücks oder Hausverkauf, fallen bereits 25% Steuern auf einen gemachten Gewinn an


Nur innerhalb der Spekulationsfrist von 10 Jahren. Aber selbst wenn das auf einen zutrifft, hier in der Gegend sind die Preise von Bauland innerhalb der letzten 3-4 Jahre über 100% gestiegen. Den Gewinn zu versteuern sollte also durchaus zu verkraften sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Saskia Esken: SPD-Vorsitzende verteidigt "demokratischen Sozialismus" - DER SPIEGEL
Zurück in die DDR mit dem Sozialismus und der SPD, Honecker würde sich im Grabe drehen.


----------



## Mancko (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wird dann eben weniger. Vermieter und Hauseigentümer wollen eine bestimmte Rendite. Ist diese nicht mehr zu erreichen wird ein anderes Geschäftsmodell gesucht. Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben, es ist eine Naturkonstante. Niemand wird in etwas Investieren, wo nicht ein entsprechender Gewinn bei rauskommt (oder er wird früher oder später pleite gehen).



Nicht nur das. Unabhängig von diesem Naturgesetz in einer Marktwirtschaft muss er ohnehin eine entsprechende Rendite bzw. Renditeabsicht nachweisen. Ansonsten kommt das Finanzamt und wird ihm Abschreibungen für getätigte Instandhaltung und Investitionen streichen. Insbesondere in Bayern und München sind die Finanzämter da rigoros. Du kannst hier schon zufrieden sein wenn die sich an den offiziellen Mietspiegel halten. Es gibt unzählige Beispiele wo die einfach selber erzielbare Durchschnittsmieten als Annahme treffen und dich in die Mangel nehmen wenn Du darunter liegst.


----------



## Mancko (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Andregee schrieb:


> Die SPD verpasst sich in einigen Randthemen einen leicht roten Anstrich, der Grundkurs bleibt erhalten, man muss schließlich die entsprechende Klientel weiter bedienen. Das einzige was bei denen wirklich links nach DDR Manier wirkt sind die geplanten Einschränkungen freiheitlich demokratischer Rechte unter dem Deckmantel der Bekämpfung von Hass und Terror um die Meinungshoheit aufrecht zu halten. Die Finanztransaktionssteuer die das Hf trading außen vorlässt ist auch nur so ein scheinlinkes Konstrukt und belastet die, für die man sich angeblich einsetzen sollte
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Nicht nur das sondern auch die Selbstbedienungsmentalität insbesondere in der SPD ist weiter auf hohem Niveau. Siehe AWO MckPomm, AWO Frankfurt, Familie Giffey, Versager und Abbrecher wie Kühnert die eigentlich Hartz4 bekommen müssten anstatt sich in unverschämter Weise wie ein Parasit auf unsere hart erarbeiteten Steuern zu berreichern.

Die beiden neuen SPD Vorsitzenden können gern versuchen mich von ihren sozialistischen Ideen zu überzeugen. Bis dahin dass sie selber mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen (eigene Enteignung, gemäßigter Lohn der dem Durchschnitt entspricht usw.) werde ich sie ignorieren.

Ich befürchte, dass durch weitere solche Äußerungen sie weiter dazu beitragen, dass gut ausgebildete Fachkräfte und Leistungsträger mit den Füßen abstimmen werden. Ist wie in der DDR oder bei einem kränkelnden Unternehmen. Diejenigen die morgen einen neuen Job haben (hier zu vergleichen mit Menschen die überall auf der Welt arbeiten und leben können) werden mit zunehmenden Zahlen auswandern. Ist ja für Deutschland heute schon ein Thema.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Mancko schrieb:


> Nicht nur das sondern auch die Selbstbedienungsmentalität insbesondere in der SPD ist weiter auf hohem Niveau. Siehe AWO MckPomm, AWO Frankfurt, Familie Giffey, Versager und Abbrecher wie Kühnert die eigentlich Hartz4 bekommen müssten anstatt sich in unverschämter Weise wie ein Parasit auf unsere hart erarbeiteten Steuern zu berreichern.


Auch wenn er sein Studium abgebrochen hatte ist er noch lange kein Versager.
Schade das so ein Denken in einigen Köpfen statt findet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn er sein Studium abgebrochen hatte ist er noch lange kein Versager.
> Schade das so ein Denken in einigen Köpfen statt findet.



Es ist aber einfach eine riesige Unverschämtheit, sich in ein Studium einzuklagen und es dann später abzubrechen. Ein anderer hätte den Platz vielleicht gerne gehabt und es abgeschlossen.


----------



## Mancko (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn er sein Studium abgebrochen hatte ist er noch lange kein Versager.
> Schade das so ein Denken in einigen Köpfen statt findet.



Doch, denn ich erwarte von jedem ein Mindestmaß an Qualifikation und einen eigenen signifikanten Beitrag zur Volkswirtschaft und unserem Wohlstand. Menschen wie Kühnert die nichts vorzuweisen haben und eine reine Parteikarriere auf meinen Steuern ausleben lehne ich konsequent ab. Da macht er keine Außnahme. Da gesellen sich zahlreiche Figuren in der SPD und auch bei denen Grünen dazu. Auch in der CDU gibt es zunehmend vergleichbare Figuren. Solche Leute dürften in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht zu melden haben und schon gar nicht auf unsere Steuern wie die Made im Speck leben.


----------



## seahawk (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist aber einfach eine riesige Unverschämtheit, sich in ein Studium einzuklagen und es dann später abzubrechen. Ein anderer hätte den Platz vielleicht gerne gehabt und es abgeschlossen.



Ein Anspruch ist keine Verpflichtung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Ein Anspruch ist keine Verpflichtung.



Stimmt, aber unverschämt ist es trotzdem. Und zudem nicht gerecht, das ist doch so ein Wort von dem die SPD die ganze Zeit faselt.


----------



## seahawk (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Es ist absolut gerecht.


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Begriffe die noch nicht gefallen sind: Volksschädling, Asozialer, Wurzelloser Kosmopolit, ... 


Und wenn es um Mieten geht, empfiehlt sich ein Blick auf die Regelungen, bevor Kohl die neoliberale Wende einläutete:
MieterEcho 262 - Ein kurzer Blick in die Geschichte des Mietrechts


> [...]
> Der Ausstieg aus einer sozialen Wohnungspolitik begann 1982 mit dem  Gesetz zur Erhöhung des Angebots von Mietwohnungen. Als wesentlicher  Punkt läßt sich die Einführung von Staffelmietverträgen nennen. Seit  1982 darf als vergleichbarer Wohnraum zur Ermittlung der ortsüblichen  Vergleichsmiete im Sinne des § 2 Miethöhegesetz (MHG) auch Wohnraum aus  dem Bestand des Vermieters heran gezogen werden. Die Mieten im  Mietspiegel werden nicht mehr aus dem Bestand aller Wohnungen errechnet,  es werden nur Wohnungen, die in den letzten drei Jahren neu vermietet  wurden oder deren Mietzins sich in den letzten drei Jahren geändert hat,  einbezogen. Nicht zuletzt kann der Vermieter, so er ein unwirksames  Mieterhöhungsverlangen an den Mieter gerichtet hat, dieses im  Zustimmungsprozeß durch ein wirksames ersetzen.
> [...]



oder das 1990 abgeschaffte Wohnungsgemeinnützigkeitsgesetz: https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...eec8839fb2aef36b9c83/wd-7-006-13-pdf-data.pdf

Aber es scheint zum guten Ton zu gehören, dass man das Rad zum zweiten mal erfinden muss oder auch zum dritten, vierten, ...


----------



## JePe (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Begriffe die noch nicht gefallen sind: Volksschädling, Asozialer, Wurzelloser Kosmopolit, ...



Wobei Thesen a la



Mancko schrieb:


> (...)eigenen signifikanten Beitrag zur Volkswirtschaft und unserem Wohlstand(...)



davon ja nicht mehr soo weit entfernt sind.


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



JePe schrieb:


> Wobei Thesen a la
> 
> 
> 
> davon ja nicht mehr soo weit entfernt sind.


Er hat sich schon dadurch in diese Reihe gesellt, dass er Menschen zu "Parasiten" gemacht hat, die sich, natürlich hübsch verklausuliert, am "deutschen Volkskörper" bereichern:


Mancko schrieb:


> [...] anstatt sich in unverschämter Weise wie ein Parasit auf unsere hart erarbeiteten Steuern zu berreichern.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass es das was im Wohnungsgemeinnützigkeitsgesetz stand, heute immer noch gibt mit privaten und kommunalen Genossenschaften?
Da ich in einer bin und auch im Aufsichtsrat, kann ich dir das versichern!

Unsere Wohnungsnot und Mietenexplosion hat mit deinen angefügten Gründen auch herzlich wenig zu tun, da es in Deutschland z.B. viele Gebiete mit sehr erschwinglichem Wohnraum gibt, nur möchte da keiner Leben.

Die heutige Situation ist ein Mix aus zig verschiedenen Gründen, bei dem es nicht nur um mangelnde Weitsicht der Politik, sondern auch um das Verhalten der Bürger geht, die immer mehr in Ballungsgebieten wohnen wollen und nicht mehr auf dem Land.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Die heutige Situation ist ein Mix aus zig verschiedenen Gründen, bei dem  es nicht nur um mangelnde Weitsicht der Politik, sondern auch um das  Verhalten der Bürger geht, die immer mehr in Ballungsgebieten wohnen  wollen und nicht mehr auf dem Land.


Man hat als Politik das Land einfach ignoriert. Wenn halt auf dem Land nicht die gleiche Infrastruktur wie in der Stadt vorhanden ist will da keiner hin.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Es sind ja welche da, die wollen aber zum Großteil weg und natürlich hat es auch teilweise mit mangelnder Infrastruktur in ländlichen Gebieten zu tun, Verkauf kommunalen Wohnraums Ende der 90er und 2000er Jahre, zur Sanierung der "Stadtkasse", totale Unterschätzung der Migration, da man von einer älter und weniger werdenden Bevölkerung ausging, analog zur Zussamenstreichung der Polizei und damit auch jahrelang absolut nichts in sozialen Wohnungsbau gesteckt hat.

Das haben aber SPD, Grüne, FDP und CDU gleichermaßen zu verantworten.

Es ist schon ziemlich schitzophren wenn hunderte oder tausende SPD Bürgermeister vor ~ 20 Jahren, kommunalen Wohnungsraum versilbert haben und jetzt die Parteispitze von Enteignung genau derjenigen spricht, die diesen Wohnraum gekauft haben!


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> [...] da es in Deutschland z.B. viele Gebiete mit sehr erschwinglichem Wohnraum gibt, nur möchte da keiner Leben.[...]


Ja. Die leider von der Lage her Arsch der Welt sind und es keine Arbeit gibt. Kenne ich hier aus den neuen Bundesländern zu genüge*. Und so boshaft das auch klingen mag: Das einzige florierende Gewerbe ist da das Bestattungsinstitut, weil dort vornehmlich nur noch Rentner wohnen (und ggf. noch arbeitslose Männer) und der mobile Pflegedienst sorgt für die Zeit wo er vor Ort ist, für eine Senkung des Altersdurchschnitts.

*= Und nicht nur dort. Siehe u.a.: Eine neue Stadt in Hessen - Der Kampf gegen die Landflucht (Archiv)



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das haben aber SPD, Grüne, FDP und CDU gleichermaßen zu verantworten.


Warum bist du dann noch in der Union?


----------



## Don-71 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ganz einfach, weil Menschen Fehler machen und weil keiner die Zukunft voraussagen kann, hinterher ist man bekanntlich immer schlauer!

Dazu lehne ich andere Gesellschafts- oder Wirtschaftsmodelle, wie z.B. demokratischen Sozialismus entschieden ab!


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Kevin Kuehnert – Wikipedia

Wenn der, der Hoffnungsträger der SPD sein soll,
sehe ich mal schwarz.

Nix gelernt, aber politischer Schauspieler,
da würde sich Willy Brandt in Grabe 10-mal umdrehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich hoffe mal, dass das kein Callcenter der betrügerischen Art war, in dem er gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Soso, er hat also sein Stuidum abgebrochen.
Hat der Ziemak seins eigentlich auch fertig gebracht?


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass das kein Callcenter der betrügerischen Art war, in dem er gearbeitet hat.



Ist ja egal, was der da gemacht hat.

Für eine höhere politische Laufbahn  wird es nicht reichen,

egal, was er für PR-Manager er engagiert.


----------



## seahawk (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Und Ende des Jahres ist er Kanzler! 

Die SPD kann nur gewinnen mit ihm und einem strikten linken Kurs, der den sozialistischen Gesellschaftswandel forciert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Und Ende des Jahres ist er Kanzler!
> 
> Die SPD kann nur gewinnen mit ihm und einem strikten linken Kurs, der den sozialistischen Gesellschaftswandel forciert.



Also ich vermute eher dass er dann für eine Abschaffung der Sperrklausel sein wird.
Freut mich aber dann.
Schluss mit dem Verlangen nach Sozialismus.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Und Ende des Jahres ist er Kanzler!
> 
> Die SPD kann nur gewinnen mit ihm und einem strikten linken Kurs, der den sozialistischen Gesellschaftswandel forciert.



Nö, keine Chance,

da werden schon die Industrielobbyisten alle Hebel einsetzen.,

um das zu verhindern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, keine Chance,
> 
> da werden schon die Industrielobbyisten alle Hebel einsetzen.



Schon der gesunde Menschenverstand reicht aus, um Sozialismus abzulehnen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher.


----------



## Andregee (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Mancko schrieb:


> Doch, denn ich erwarte von jedem ein Mindestmaß an Qualifikation und einen eigenen signifikanten Beitrag zur Volkswirtschaft und unserem Wohlstand. Menschen wie Kühnert die nichts vorzuweisen haben und eine reine Parteikarriere auf meinen Steuern ausleben lehne ich konsequent ab. Da macht er keine Außnahme. Da gesellen sich zahlreiche Figuren in der SPD und auch bei denen Grünen dazu. Auch in der CDU gibt es zunehmend vergleichbare Figuren. Solche Leute dürften in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht zu melden haben und schon gar nicht auf unsere Steuern wie die Made im Speck leben.


Das ist der vielbeschworene Fachkräftemangel [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Andregee schrieb:


> Das ist der vielbeschworene Fachkräftemangel [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ich glaube da sind wir schon darüber hinaus. Wir sind schon langsam an einem Punkt, wo die tatsächlich Qualifizierten von den anderen weggebissen werden. Schöne neue Welt.^^


----------



## Mancko (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Soso, er hat also sein Stuidum abgebrochen.
> Hat der Ziemak seins eigentlich auch fertig gebracht?



Nein der gehört genauso zu der Riege die ich genannt habe. Bei der CDU gibt es leider zunehmend auch diese Figuren. Aber bei SPD, Grüne und Linke dann nochmal eine Ecke inflationärer. Ist aber egal. Die haben da alle nichts verloren. Mindestqualifikationen und Berufserfahrung einführen, Mandatszeiten und Amtszeiten begrenzen auf ein Maximum wären schonmal sehr gute Maßnahmen, damit auch die Leute dort die harte Realität der Erzeugung dessen erleben, was sie so gerne verteilen,  und auch nicht selten verprassen bzw. verballern oder aber auch versenken ohne eigene Haftung dafür. Von denen die sich ohne Skrupel daran auch noch bedienen wie in der AWO ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ob jetzt ein ehemaliger Callcenter-Agent oder wieder einer dieser vielen Rechtsanwälte, deren Kanzleien ihnen wichtiger sind, als Abstimmungen über sozialpolitische Themen, da oben Politik macht, ist mir ehrlichgesagt scheißegal.
Genauso egal ist es doch, was er vorher gemacht hat. Robert Habeck hat Literatur studiert. Angela Merkel Physik. Was soll man denn bitte "gelernt" haben, um sich für Politik zu eignen?


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Anmerkung am Rande: Man hat aktuell u.a. einen Pfarrer und einen Bestatter als Abgeordnete im Bundestag.



Mancko schrieb:


> Mindestqualifikationen und Berufserfahrung einführen


Darfs vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr sein, z.B. die Wiedereinführung des Dreiklassenwahlrecht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil Menschen Fehler machen und  weil keiner die Zukunft voraussagen kann, hinterher ist man bekanntlich  immer schlauer!


Und dann kommt von dir soetwas?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist schon ziemlich schitzophren wenn hunderte oder tausende SPD  Bürgermeister vor ~ 20 Jahren, kommunalen Wohnungsraum versilbert haben  und jetzt die Parteispitze von Enteignung genau derjenigen spricht, die  diesen Wohnraum gekauft haben!


(Auch wenn außer flotten Sprüchen da bisher nichts kommt und ich bezweifel, dass da Seitens der SPD je was kommen wird.)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Angela Merkel Physik. Was soll man denn bitte "gelernt" haben, um sich für Politik zu eignen?


Wenn man von technischen Dingen Ahnung hat, kann man entscheiden, ob bestimmte Vorschläge technisch sinnvoll sind oder nicht. Bei Literatur oder noch schlimmer anderen Geisteswissenschaften sehe ich diese Fähigkeit nicht. 

Und ein, ich bin kein Merkel-Fan.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Anmerkung am Rande: Man hat aktuell u.a. einen Pfarrer und einen Bestatter als Abgeordnete im Bundestag.
> 
> 
> Darfs vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr sein, z.B. die Wiedereinführung des Dreiklassenwahlrecht?
> ...



Warum fragst du?
Ich bin sehr "stolz" darauf, oder empfinde es mehr, als äußerst angenehm, das wir in einem Land mit Rechtssicherheit leben!
Wenn die Politik Fehler macht, muss sie sich halt andere Alternativen als die Holzhammermethode Enteignung ausdenken, was ja komischerweise bei der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge auch geklappt hat oder sind privatisierte Firmen aus den 90er und Anfang der 2000er Jahre enteignet worden? 
Die fortschreitende Privatisierung der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge zur damaligen Zeit, erwies sich als falsch und es fand eine Trentwende statt, die fast abgeschlossen ist, ohne das man die Leute enteignet hat, die ihr Geld damals investiert haben, eben weil sie sich auch darauf verlassen können, das es in Deutschland Rechtssicherheit gibt!


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ob jetzt ein ehemaliger Callcenter-Agent oder wieder einer dieser vielen Rechtsanwälte, deren Kanzleien ihnen wichtiger sind, als Abstimmungen über sozialpolitische Themen, da oben Politik macht, ist mir ehrlichgesagt scheißegal.
> Genauso egal ist es doch, was er vorher gemacht hat. Robert Habeck hat Literatur studiert. Angela Merkel Physik. Was soll man denn bitte "gelernt" haben, um sich für Politik zu eignen?


Außerdem gibt es auch in der normalen Wirtschaft Quereinsteiger.

Ich kenne jemanden der ist als Programmierer quer eingestiegen. Das hat der sich alles selber (privat) angeeignet.
Eigentlich ist der gelernter Elektriker.

Wenn die Menschen in den neuen Berufen durch gute Arbeit überzeugen... warum nicht?

Genauso fände ich es ganz gut wenn Schüler mit schlechten Abschlüssen nicht gleich aussortiert werden. Sondern vielleicht praktisch mal eine Chance bekommen was zu zeigen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Genauso fände ich es ganz gut wenn Schüler mit schlechten Abschlüssen  nicht gleich aussortiert werden. Sonst vielleicht praktisch mal eine  Chance bekommen was zu zeigen.


Kommt auf die Fächer an. Wer in Mathe/Physik schlecht ist hat meist bei allen logischen Dingen so seine Probleme. So jemand wird eher nicht als Programmierer genommen, weil da eben logisches Denkvermögen gefragt ist.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Fächer an. Wer in Mathe/Physik schlecht ist hat meist bei allen logischen Dingen so seine Probleme. So jemand wird eher nicht als Programmierer genommen, weil da eben logisches Denkvermögen gefragt ist.


Ich meinte das auch eher auf handwerkliche Berufe bezogen.

Maler, Maurer, Bäcker, Dachdecker, Garten - und Landschaftsbauer z.B. oder Klempner/Heizungsbauer.

Elektriker oder Mechatroniker ist schon wieder mehr mit Logik.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Da ist das auch bedingt einfach ein Problem, wer in der Hauptschul-Mathematik ne 5 hat kann einfach nicht die Grundlagen, die aber auch im Handwerk gebraucht werden. Hat man einen, der das kann, nimmt man den.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Man geht es noch?

Er könnte aber z.B. sehr emphatisch sein und andere Softskllls haben und sich z.B. in der Pflege oder sozialen Berufen gut eignen!
Ich denke es geht hier erstmal primär um eine zweite Chance anstatt Abstempelung!


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man geht es noch?
> 
> Er könnte aber z.B. sehr emphatisch sein und andere Softskllls haben und sich z.B. in der Pflege oder sozialen Berufen gut eignen!


Die sozialen Berufe hatte ich noch vergessen mit aufzuzählen.

Ich kenne jemanden der kam von der Sonderschule. Der hat Polsterer gelernt. Dann in Baumärkten gearbeitet. Im Lager.
Und hat mit fast 40 noch eine Umschulung als Altenpfleger gemacht.
Vor dem habe ich großen Respekt!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man geht es noch?
> 
> Er könnte aber z.B. sehr emphatisch sein und andere Softskllls haben und sich z.B. in der Pflege oder sozialen Berufen gut eignen!
> Ich denke es geht hier erstmal primär um eine zweite Chance anstatt Abstempelung!



So wie ich geschrieben habe denken aber viele Personaler. Die wollen jemanden, der das arbeiten kann, was er soll und mit den Kollegen klarkommt.
Sowas wie Pflege geht da noch eher, wobei die da eher Leute aus dem Ausland nehmen, weil die Lohnkosten geringer sind.


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der groÃŸen Koalition?*

Nicht nur günstiger: jungle.world - Ausgebeutet statt ausgebildet
jungle.world -  Au-pair als Ausbeutung: 50 Cent pro Stunde

(Wo bleibt da der sozialpolitische Vorstoß der angeblich geläuterten SPD?)


----------



## Two-Face (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn man von technischen Dingen Ahnung hat, kann man entscheiden, ob bestimmte Vorschläge technisch sinnvoll sind oder nicht. Bei Literatur oder noch schlimmer anderen Geisteswissenschaften sehe ich diese Fähigkeit nicht.


Sehe ich z.B. bei Rechtswissenschaften (Jura) aber auch nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sehe ich z.B. bei Rechtswissenschaften (Jura) aber auch nicht.



Das ist auch hauptsächlich künstlich erzeugte Arbeit.
Wären die Gesetze nicht derart komplex und schwammig gäbe es nicht so viele Juristen.


----------



## JePe (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Jo. Was brauchen wir Gesetze, Anwaelte und Richter, wo doch jeder Mensch zwei Ellenbogen hat.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wären die Gesetze nicht derart komplex und schwammig gäbe es nicht so viele Juristen.



Ach so. also brauchen wir nur ein Gesetz für Diebstahl?
Pauschal 10 Jahre, egal um was es geht. 
Ein Gesetz gegen Falschparker. 10 Jahre Knast und gut.
Im Grunde genommen brauchen wir nur ein Gesetz. 10 Jahre Knast pauschal und fertig. Macht das Leben einfacher.


----------



## seahawk (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Linke will Rente mit 67 zurueckdrehen und kostenlosen Nahverkehr fuer alle

Die Linke hat vorgelegt, nun muss die SPD nur darauf eingehen. Ja zum Sozialstaat, ja zu sozialer Gerechtigkeit, ja zum demokratischen Sozialismus. Vorwärts Genossen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



JePe schrieb:


> Jo. Was brauchen wir Gesetze, Anwaelte und Richter, wo doch jeder Mensch zwei Ellenbogen hat.



Es geht darum, dass das zu aufgebläht ist und oftmals nur von angemessen geredet wird, aber niemand festlegt, was angemessen im Standardfall denn ist.


> Linke will Rente mit 67 zurueckdrehen und kostenlosen Nahverkehr fuer alle


Letzteres wird dafür sorgen, dass da die Leute mit Bus und Bahn spazieren fahren. Da werden sich die Leute einnisten, das ist sicher (Irgendwo hat mal ein Student mit einer BahnCard 600 in einer Bahn "gewohnt").


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (Irgendwo hat mal ein Student mit einer BahnCard 600 in einer Bahn "gewohnt").



es gibt Arbeitnehmer, die in der Bahn wohnen, weil eine Wohnung teurer ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> es gibt Arbeitnehmer, die in der Bahn wohnen, weil eine Wohnung teurer ist.



Ja, aber das ist nicht das Ziel und für andere Leute störend, die gerne von A nach B wollen.
Macht man es kostenlos werden sich da Obdachlose und Arme in den Zügen einnisten.
Die anderen finden dann keinen Platz mehr.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist nicht das Ziel und für andere Leute störend, die gerne von A nach B wollen.
> Macht man es kostenlos werden sich da Obdachlose und Arme in den Zügen einnisten.
> Die anderen finden dann keinen Platz mehr.



Nö. Da gab es mal eine Reportage drüber.
Die arbeiten ganz normal im Büro oder sonst wo.
Fahren aber nach der Arbeit nicht nach Hause sondern setzen sich in die Bahn. Mit dem Bahn ticket Super Plus oder so kannst du mit 600€ durch ganz Deutschland fahren.
Darüber hinaus kannst du dann auch die Waschräume der Bahn nutzen. Und am nächsten Tag bist du dann wieder bei deiner Arbeitsstelle.
Das ist preiswerter als sich eine Wohnung anzumieten.
Trauriges Deutschland, wie ich finde.
Und solche Züge sind auch nicht dafür gedacht sie kostenlos zu machen. Der öffentliche Nahverkehr soll kostenlos sein. 
Und da schläft man auch nicht. Niemand in Deutschland muss obdachlos sein. Einfach beim Amt melden und man bekommt eine Wohnung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Niemand in Deutschland muss obdachlos sein. Einfach beim Amt melden und man bekommt eine Wohnung.


Das stimmt, es ist aber nicht zwingend eine Wohnung, sondern bei Einzelpersonen oft nur ein Zimmer.
Diese Leute lungern aber schon heute auf der Straße rum, eventuell weil sie aus der Unterkunft geflogen sind (das geht bei Verstößen gegen das Hausrecht). Wenn dann der ÖPNV kostenlos ist werden die mit dem Bus einfach mitfahren, denn da ist es ja warm. So müssen sie zahlen, wenn sie das nicht können fliegen sie raus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte das auch eher auf handwerkliche Berufe bezogen.
> 
> Maler, Maurer, Bäcker, Dachdecker, Garten - und Landschaftsbauer z.B. oder Klempner/Heizungsbauer.
> 
> Elektriker oder Mechatroniker ist schon wieder mehr mit Logik.



Logik hast du überall. Aber außerhalb der Informatik nur sehr selten Logik, die irgendwas mit höherer Mathematik jenseits der Textaufgaben der 6. Klasse zu tun hat. Die Schlussfolgerungen und Querverknüpfungen, die ein mündiger Bürger tagtäglich herstellen müsste, viele aber nicht können (Beweis: z.B. eine Reihe von Teilnehmern dieses Threads), also z.B. Verhalten von Personen, zielgerichtete Interaktionen, Lebensplanung, Medienanalyse, etc. enthalten zwar jede Menge Logik, würden aber wenn dann eher in Deutsch, Sozialkunde oder Ethik fallen. (Nicht, dass sie da unterrichtet werden würden. Aber in Physik oder Mathe stünden sie nicht einmal in der Nähe des Themenplans.)




Threshold schrieb:


> es gibt Arbeitnehmer, die in der Bahn wohnen, weil eine Wohnung teurer ist.



Mit einer Bahncard *600* muss das auch sehr lukrativ sein. 
Bei so einem Goldesel können selbst gewisse  stellvertretenden Parteivorsitzende, die laut dem PCGHX-Politik-Expertengrämien von Steuergeldern leben, obwohl sie kein einziges Mandat haben, für das sie mit Steuergeldern bezahlt werden, nur noch neidisch gucken.



Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand in Deutschland muss obdachlos sein. Einfach beim Amt melden und man bekommt eine Wohnung.



Was für ein Amt soll das bitte schön sein??
Diverse Hilfestellen für Obdachlose würden gerne von dir die Adresse erfahren...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Diverse Hilfestellen für Obdachlose würden gerne von dir die Adresse erfahren...


Ist das nicht die Stadt selbst?
Da meldet man sich und dann müssen die einen unterbringen.
Viele fliegen aber raus, weil sie die Hausregeln missachten (dort sind oft Alkohol und Drogen verboten).
Dann sind die auf der Straße.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Logik hast du überall. Aber außerhalb der Informatik nur sehr selten Logik, die irgendwas mit höherer Mathematik jenseits der Textaufgaben der 6. Klasse zu tun hat. Die Schlussfolgerungen und Querverknüpfungen, die ein mündiger Bürger tagtäglich herstellen müsste, viele aber nicht können (Beweis: z.B. eine Reihe von Teilnehmern dieses Threads), also z.B. Verhalten von Personen, zielgerichtete Interaktionen, Lebensplanung, Medienanalyse, etc. enthalten zwar jede Menge Logik, würden aber wenn dann eher in Deutsch, Sozialkunde oder Ethik fallen. (Nicht, dass sie da unterrichtet werden würden. Aber in Physik oder Mathe stünden sie nicht einmal in der Nähe des Themenplans.)


Ein Elektriker oder Mechatroniker muß mehr rechnen als ein Maurer oder Maler.
Bzw verwendet noch anspruchsvollere Berechnungen.
Das wollte ich damit deutlich machen.
Und das sind auch Aufgaben welche weit über die 6. Klasse hinausgehen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit einer Bahncard *600* muss das auch sehr lukrativ sein.
> Bei so einem Goldesel können selbst gewisse  stellvertretenden Parteivorsitzende, die laut dem PCGHX-Politik-Expertengrämien von Steuergeldern leben, obwohl sie kein einziges Mandat haben, für das sie mit Steuergeldern bezahlt werden, nur noch neidisch gucken.



Soldaten dürfen ja jetzt auch gratis mit der Bahn fahren. Gilt natürlich auch für den General.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für ein Amt soll das bitte schön sein??
> Diverse Hilfestellen für Obdachlose würden gerne von dir die Adresse erfahren...



Einfach mal im Sozialministerium nachfragen, da bekommst du alles Wissenswerte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Bei so einem Goldesel können selbst gewisse  stellvertretenden Parteivorsitzende, die laut dem PCGHX-Politik-Expertengrämien von Steuergeldern leben, obwohl sie kein einziges Mandat haben, für das sie mit Steuergeldern bezahlt werden, nur noch neidisch gucken.



Die SPD bekommt Geld aus der Parteienfinanzierung, so wie auch andere Parteien. Das sind Steuergelder. Davon wird also auch Kühnert finanziert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Stadt selbst?



Die Stadt hält maximal eine !nächtliche! Pritsche z.B. in Obdachlosenasylen bereit, aber garantiert keine Wohnung.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Elektriker oder Mechatroniker muß mehr rechnen als ein Maurer oder Maler.
> Bzw verwendet noch anspruchsvollere Berechnungen.
> Das wollte ich damit deutlich machen.
> Und das sind auch Aufgaben welche weit über die 6. Klasse hinausgehen.



Klar, in technischen Berufen kann auch mal etwas komplexeres vorkommen. Wobei man auch hier einschränken muss: Ein KFZ-Mechatroniker muss in der Praxis meist gar nichts rechen, da nur noch sehr wenig in Stand gesetzt wird und stattdessen nur noch ausgetauscht. Und die Fehlersuche übernimmt, mit mehr oder minder viel Erfolg aber zunehmend alternativlos, der Computer. Rechenlogik? Nach der Ausbildung eher weniger. Aber hier wird ja allgemein Leuten, die keine Kurvendiskussion beherrschen, allgemein die Fähigkeit für jeden Job abgesprochen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Soldaten dürfen ja jetzt auch gratis mit der Bahn fahren. Gilt natürlich auch für den General.



Es geht nicht um "umsonst", sondern darum, dass es mit der hier geschilderten "Bahncard 600" gemäß Bennenungsystem der Bahn das fünffache des regulären Fahrpreises an den fahrenden ausgezahlt werden müsste...
Weswegen es dieses Produkt in der Realität genauso wenig gibt, wie Grundlagen für einige der hier gegen Politiker erhobenen Vorwürfe. Es lebe die postfaktische Gesellschaft...


----------



## Poulton (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber hier wird ja allgemein Leuten, die keine Kurvendiskussion beherrschen, allgemein die Fähigkeit für jeden Job abgesprochen.


Was sagte schon der berühmte promovierte Naturwissenschaftler Axel Stoll: "_Medizin ist Mathematik, Biologie ist Physik!_"


----------



## Don-71 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Stadt hält maximal eine !nächtliche! Pritsche z.B. in Obdachlosenasylen bereit, aber garantiert keine Wohnung.



Und ob jede Stadt Wohnungen zu vergeben hat, alleine schon durch die Gesetzeslage mit KFW Förderung. Jeder Investor der die volle KFW Förderung in Anspruch nimmt, tritt die Belegung von Wohnungen 30 Jahre an die örtliche Kommune, ohne Mitspracherecht ab, also erzähle hier bitte keine Märchen. Allerdings sind Obdachlose, da sie weder bei der ARGE noch beim Sozialamt gemeldet sind, auf keiner Liste und erhalten dementsprechend keine Zuweisungen. Und es ist natürlich entscheidend, wieviel Wohnraum die Kommune für wieviel "Suchende" zur Verfügung stellen kann!
Man sollte immer bedenken, das Obdachlose an ihrem Schicksal selber aktiv mitwirken, weil sie sich bei keinem Amt melden, um Hilfe zu erhalten, was alleine schon wegen der Krankenversicherung schitzophren ist!


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Was sagte schon der berühmte promovierte Naturwissenschaftler Axel Stoll: "_Medizin ist Mathematik, Biologie ist Physik!_"



Was hat letztens ein Parteimitglied der Grünen und Anhänger der Homöopathie gesagt? Die Schulmedizin ist keine Wissenschaft.


----------



## Andrej (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die SPD bekommt Geld aus der Parteienfinanzierung, so wie auch andere Parteien. Das sind Steuergelder. Davon wird also auch Kühnert finanziert.



Nicht nur. Sondern auch aus Beteiligungen an Betrieben, Spenden und Mitgliederbeiträge.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Das muss aber niemand bezahlen, es geschieht auf freiwilliger Basis.


----------



## Andrej (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das muss aber niemand bezahlen, es geschieht auf freiwilliger Basis.


Wäre dir ein System wie in den USA lieber? Mir nicht! 

Obwohl es im Endeffekt so oder so keinen Unterschied macht. Denn wenn du nicht zu den oberen 10% zählt, spielt deine Meinung keine große Rolle, wie Armin Schäfer mit seiner Studie gezeigt hat.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber hier wird ja allgemein Leuten, die keine Kurvendiskussion beherrschen, allgemein die Fähigkeit für jeden Job abgesprochen.


Das ist ja das was ich angeprangert habe.


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass das zu aufgebläht ist(...)



Ich hatte mehrfach um drei ganz konkrete Beispiele gebeten, aber nur wortklingelige Plattitueden zur Antwort bekommen. Kannst Du das? Kannst Du mir drei konkrete Paragraphen nennen und aufzeigen, wie die zu verbessern wären?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)aber niemand festlegt, was angemessen im Standardfall denn ist.



Weil das im Zweifel ein Richter nach Pruefung der Fallumstaende entscheidet. Das ist kein Makel des Systems, sondern eine wesentliche Qualitaet des Rechtsstaates.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)werden sich da Obdachlose und Arme in den Zügen einnisten.



Wo liegt das Problem? So kannst Du Dir die Konsequenzen des von Dir so sehnsuechtig herbeigewuenschten freien Marktes in natura anschauen. Wenn Du Dich davon irgendwie unangenehm beruehrt fuehlst, ist das zunaechst Dein persoenliches Problem und steht es Dir ja frei, Deine Weltanschauung einem Faktencheck zu unterziehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich hatte mehrfach um drei ganz konkrete Beispiele gebeten, aber nur wortklingelige Plattitueden zur Antwort bekommen. Kannst Du das? Kannst Du mir drei konkrete Paragraphen nennen und aufzeigen, wie die zu verbessern wären?


Taschengeldparagraph. Ist schwammig, man könnte den eindeutig formulieren.


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

BGB 110:

_Ein von dem Minderjaehrigen ohne Zustimmung des gesetzlichen Vertreters geschlossener Vertrag gilt als von Anfang an wirksam, wenn der Minderjaehrige die vertragsmaessige Leistung mit Mitteln bewirkt, die ihm zu diesem Zweck oder zu freier Verfuegung von dem Vertreter oder mit dessen Zustimmung von einem Dritten ueberlassen worden sind._

Welchen Teil davon verstehst Du nicht, wie sollte er stattdessen aussehen? Und vor allem - in welchem Umfang beschaeftigt dieser Paragraph die deutsche Justiz?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Alle Zahlungen unter x Euro fallen darunter und sind nicht anfechtbar.
So können Diskussionen entstehen. So ist es bei ganz vielen Paragraphen.
Damit befassen sich dann unsere Gerichte.


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Beim sog. Taschengeldparagraphen geht es nicht um eine Betragshoehe, sondern um die Frage, ob der Minderjaehrige ueber den Betrag verfuegen konnte oder nicht. Er erlaubt Minderjaehrigen einerseits die beschraenkte Teilnahme am Geschaeftsleben, schuetzt aber andererseits die gesetzlichen Vertreter davor, dass die lieben Kleinen Verpflichtungen eingehen, die sie dann bezahlen muessen. Ich sehe nicht, wie dass mit einer auf einen Betrag abstellenden Regelung zu erreichen waere?

Und natuerlich koennen "Diskussionen entstehen", die im worst case ausgeurteilt werden. Gesetzbuecher sind keine Lebensbedienungsanleitungen fuer denkfaule Obrigkeitshoerige.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Das Problem ist, dass man darüber diskutieren kann, ob ein Kind einen Artikel für 20€ aus eigenen Mitteln finanzieren kann. Damit beschäftigen sich dann Rechtsabteilungen in Betrieben. Würde man das festlegen wäre da kein Bedarf. So auch in vielen anderen Fällen, in denen sich Rechtsabteilungen mit Dingen befassen. Oder auch das gesamte Steuerrecht. Völlig überladen und kompliziert.
Wir werden damit konfrontiert und müssen das ausbaden.


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wieviele Klagewellen wegen 20,- sind Dir bekannt? Eben.

Dieser Paragraph behelligt nicht notleidende Unternehmen mit Klagewellen biblischen Ausmasses, sondern schuetzt Eltern davor, dass ihre Kinder Geld ausgeben, dass sie nicht haben. Und damit ist nicht etwa die Tuete Chips im Supermarkt gemeint, sondern der Handyvertrag oder das WoW-Abo. Eine numerische Deckelung nuetzt hier genau gar nichts und waere im Uebrigen die von Dir so gefuerchtete quasikommunistische Gleichmacherei - weil 20,- nicht 20,- sind. Dem Makler wird ein fehlender 20er in der Brieftasche wahrscheinlich nicht mal auffallen; der alleinerziehenden Minijobberin ganz bestimmt.

Mag ja sein, dass Du den Sinn des Gesetzes nicht verstehst. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es keinen Sinn hat. Und so oder so sind Gesetze dem Gemeinwohl verpflichtet, nicht irgendwelchen Rechtsabteilungen dauernswerter Unternehmen. Und bei ca. 1,5 Mio. Privatinsolvenzen, seit diese 1999 eingefuehrt wurden, kann so ein Gesetz so voellig fehl am Platze nicht sein.

Aber Ja, ich weiss schon. Lasst es einfach den Markt regeln. Der Markt. Das unfehlbare Wesen von hoeherer Weisheit.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



JePe schrieb:


> Wieviele Klagewellen wegen 20,- sind Dir bekannt? Eben.
> 
> Dieser Paragraph behelligt nicht notleidende Unternehmen mit Klagewellen biblischen Ausmasses, sondern schuetzt Eltern davor, dass ihre Kinder Geld ausgeben, dass sie nicht haben. Und damit ist nicht etwa die Tuete Chips im Supermarkt gemeint, sondern der Handyvertrag oder das WoW-Abo. Eine numerische Deckelung nuetzt hier genau gar nichts und waere im Uebrigen die von Dir so gefuerchtete quasikommunistische Gleichmacherei - weil 20,- nicht 20,- sind. Dem Makler wird ein fehlender 20er in der Brieftasche wahrscheinlich nicht mal auffallen; der alleinerziehenden Minijobberin ganz bestimmt.
> 
> ...


Es geht hierbei eben nicht um 20 €, das war ein Beispiel, es geht um die schwammige Formulierung. Zudem war das ein Beispiel für eine schwammige Formulierung - und die ist hier vorhanden. Das ist oft Interpretationsspielraum für andere. DSGVO ist auch sowas. Macht einen Haufen Arbeit und die Wirkung ist nahe Null.


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht hierbei eben nicht um 20 €(...)



Natuerlich nicht. Weil es die ausserhalb Deiner staatsparanoiden Filterblase als Problem ja auch gar nicht gibt.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)das war ein Beispiel(...)



Noe, das war Unfug.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)es geht um die schwammige Formulierung.



Die einzigen schwammigen Formulierungen hier kommen von Dir. Bullshitjobs, Haufen Arbeit, ueberladen,  usw. usf. Der Taschengeldparagraph ist praezise formuliert und mit ein bisschen gutem Willen auch zu verstehen. Aber wie Du schon selbst sagtest: Geisteswissenschaften sind nicht so Deins.

Fun Fact: Mindestlohn ist Komunismus, aber die Hoehe des Taschengeldes soll ins BGB? Medic!

Worueber man tatsaechlich nachdenken koennte ist, ob z. B. etwas wie Schwarzfahren tatsaechlich ein Straftatbestand sein muss. Die ermittelte Schwarzfahrer-Quote schwankt zwischen ca. 0,6% (z. B. Gelsenkirchen) und 6% in Chemnitz. Gleichzeitig macht Schwarzfahren aber etwa 40% aller verhandelten Betrugsdelikte aus und sorgt alleine für etwa 12% Fuellstand in deutschen Gefaengnissen.

Und apropos Gefaengnisse. Hier in NRW waren 2018 58% der Insassen langzeitarbeits- und 21% obdachlos. Also (nicht nur, aber ganz sicher in erheblicher Zahl) Individuen, die der Markt als wertlos aussortiert hat. Da isser wieder, der Markt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ganz Unrecht hat aber DJKuhpisse nicht damit das es auch viele unnötige und vor allem komplizierte Gesetze gibt.
Und das da der Normalbürger kaum noch durchblickt.
Fakt ist auch das diejenigen mit mehr Geld sich auch die besseren Anwälte leisten können.
Bzw die ganz Armen können sich nicht mal einen leisten.
Von den Rechtsabteilungen, Unternehmens & Steuerberatern großer Firmen mal abgesehen.
Oder wenn es Ärtzepfusch in Krankenhäusern gab.  Und Patienten oder Angehörige dagegen klagen haben sie kaum eine Chance.
Solche Prozesse ziehen sich über Jahre hin und oft gehen die Entscheidungen zugunsten der Krankenhäuser aus.
Auch ist die Rechtsprechung nicht makelos. Es gab schon Fehlentscheidungen von Richtern wo die halbe Republik mit dem Kopf geschüttelt hat.
Ich will nicht unser Rechtssystem grundsätzlich in Frage stellen, aber perfekt ist es noch lange nicht.


----------



## seahawk (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

SPD-Chefin Esken: „Gefaehrlich, jetzt Steuern zu senken“

Schön, dass die neue Führung des SPD endlich versteht was im Land falsch läuft. Wir haben keinen Steuerüberschuss, wir haben ein Ausgabendefizit. Jeder in der Armutsfalle ALG2 würde gerne im Monat sofort 150 Euro mehr in der Tasche haben und dann haben wir auch keinen Steuerüberschuss mehr und müssen Steuern der Besserverdiener erhöhen, was auch längst nötig ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> SPD-Chefin Esken: „Gefaehrlich, jetzt Steuern zu senken“
> 
> Schön, dass die neue Führung des SPD endlich versteht was im Land falsch läuft. Wir haben keinen Steuerüberschuss, wir haben ein Ausgabendefizit. Jeder in der Armutsfalle ALG2 würde gerne im Monat sofort 150 Euro mehr in der Tasche haben und dann haben wir auch keinen Steuerüberschuss mehr und müssen Steuern der Besserverdiener erhöhen, was auch längst nötig ist.



Wird dazu führen, dass diese Leute auch keinen Minijob annehmen, weil die wirtschaftlich denken und dann sehen, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## seahawk (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Warum sollten Sie auch?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Warum sollten Sie auch?



Damit das System nicht zusammenbricht. Geld kann man nicht drucken, ohne es zu entwerten.
Geld wächst nicht auf Bäumen.
Wenn zu viele Leute Sozialleistungen brauchen funktioniert das nicht mehr. Auch nicht mit mehr Steuern oder Enteignung, es ist dann einfach nichts mehr da.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Bei Ökonomielegasthenikern redet man an die Wand.


----------



## seahawk (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Solange wie das Privatvermögen in Deutschland immer weiter wächst, ist Geld nun wirklich kein Problem.


----------



## Andregee (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Damit das System nicht zusammenbricht. Geld kann man nicht drucken, ohne es zu entwerten.
> Geld wächst nicht auf Bäumen.
> Wenn zu viele Leute Sozialleistungen brauchen funktioniert das nicht mehr. Auch nicht mit mehr Steuern oder Enteignung, es ist dann einfach nichts mehr da.


Geld wird massenhaft gedruckt seit langem. Nur findet es nicht den Zugang zum Normalbürger sondern fließt in den Spekulationsmarkt, was der einzige Grund ist, das die Inflation noch nicht massiv zunimmt, noch. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Damit das System nicht zusammenbricht. Geld kann man nicht drucken, ohne es zu entwerten.
> Geld wächst nicht auf Bäumen.
> Wenn zu viele Leute Sozialleistungen brauchen funktioniert das nicht mehr. Auch nicht mit mehr Steuern oder Enteignung, es ist dann einfach nichts mehr da.



Der Markt wird doch schon seit Jahren mit Geld überschwemmt. Geld ist so billig wie noch nie. 
Wird Zeit, dass man dem Finanzmarkt die Zähne zieht und sie nicht mehr selbst Geld generieren können wie sie wollen.


----------



## Andregee (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wieso? Es lebt sich doch gut als Finanzjongleur wenn Gewinne privatisiert, Verluste jedoch solidarisiert werden? Das Prinzip das die Zentralbanken die Schleusen beim kleinsten Anzeichen einer Krise sofort öffnen, so das weiteres Kapital zum verspekulieren nachfließt, muss doch erhalten bleiben [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Geld wird massenhaft gedruckt seit langem. Nur findet es nicht den Zugang zum Normalbürger sondern fließt in den Spekulationsmarkt, was der einzige Grund ist, das die Inflation noch nicht massiv zunimmt, noch.


Bedanke dich bei der EU, denn die leitet die EZB.


----------



## seahawk (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Saskia Esken: SPD-Vorsitzende redet von >>Sozialismus<< - Rechte rasten aus (neues-deutschland.de)

Wichtig Information über die Manipulationen der rechten in den sozialen Medien. Abscheulich wie da vorgegangen wird und wichtige Anliegen und hohe Ziele in den Dreck gezogen werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Saskia Esken: SPD-Vorsitzende redet von >>Sozialismus<< - Rechte rasten aus (neues-deutschland.de)
> 
> Wichtig Information über die Manipulationen der rechten in den sozialen Medien. Abscheulich wie da vorgegangen wird und wichtige Anliegen und hohe Ziele in den Dreck gezogen werden.


Also wenn für dich die FDP schon rechts ist, solltest du mal dein Weltbild prüfen: SPD-Chefin Saskia Esken verteidigt Sozialismus-Vision nach FDP-Kritik

Ich würde gerne mal ein Experiment machen: Ein Bundesland wie Bayern wird mal alleine von der SPD regiert. Mal gespannt nach welcher Zeit die Pleite sind. Und es wird auch bestimmt die Grenze abgeriegelt, denn sonst rennen die Leute in Scharen davon (deshalb wurde auch die Berliner Mauer gebaut).


----------



## Rolk (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

#Eskenfilme = Alles rechte. 

Es ist einfach nur noch lächerlich.
​


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ja die Rechten machen sich wirklich lächerlich. Und früher hatten die wenigstens Eier zu ihrer Einstellung zu stehen.


----------



## Rolk (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja die Rechten machen sich wirklich lächerlich. Und früher hatten die wenigstens Eier zu ihrer Einstellung zu stehen.



Aber wozu denn? Es gibt schlieslich nur noch linke Inkompetenzler und alles andere sind automatisch rechte.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal ein Experiment machen: Ein Bundesland wie Bayern wird mal alleine von der SPD regiert. Mal gespannt nach welcher Zeit die Pleite sind. Und es wird auch bestimmt die Grenze abgeriegelt, denn sonst rennen die Leute in Scharen davon (deshalb wurde auch die Berliner Mauer gebaut).


Das ist der Klassiker.
Der SPD vorwerfen, nicht mit Geld umgehen zu können.
Dabei hat die Union vor Merkel immer die größten Staatsschulden angehäuft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist der Klassiker.
> Der SPD vorwerfen, nicht mit Geld umgehen zu können.
> Dabei hat die Union vor Merkel immer die größten Staatsschulden angehäuft.



Schau dir doch Bremen, Berlin usw. an, wird immer mit der SPD regiert, seit Jahren von Linken.


----------



## Andregee (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Lief ja super unter der CDU in Berlin

Berliner Bankenskandal – Wikipedia



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schau dir doch Bremen, Berlin usw. an, wird immer mit der SPD regiert, seit Jahren von Linken.



Welche Partei hatte denn in Hamburg und Schleswig Holstein Regierungsverantwortung, als die HSH Nordbank den Bach herunter ging und gerettet werden musste?
Ach ja, die SPD war es nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Partei hatte denn in Hamburg und Schleswig Holstein Regierungsverantwortung, als die HSH Nordbank den Bach herunter ging und gerettet werden musste?
> Ach ja, die SPD war es nicht.



Ich sage nicht, dass die CDU immer besser ist.
Aber Sozialismus wird sie eher nicht fordern.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass die CDU immer besser ist.
> Aber Sozialismus wird sie eher nicht fordern.



Die Union kann nichts und das  Problem seit Jahren ist, dass die Union auch keine ziele vorgibt.
Da kommt schlicht nichts und das ist doch sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## seahawk (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Neue Wirtschaftspolitik der SPD: Beharrlichkeit statt Feuerwerk | vorwaerts

Wirtschaftskompetenz wollen, bedeutet SPD wählen.

Landtags-SPD für generelles Tempolimit auf Autobahnen - STIMME.de

Für den Kilmawandel gegen das Sterben auf der Autobahn! 

Gesetzentwurf: Grundrente schon ab 33 Beitragsjahren | tagesschau.de

Eine Rente für alle!


----------



## Don-71 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ja man merkt den Erfolg und vor allen dingen das es die Leute mit deinen Augen sehen.........

Bildergalerie: Die Ergebnisse des DeutschlandTrends vom 09. Januar 2020 | tagesschau.de

SPD und Linke sind zusammen schwächer, als FDP und AfD........


----------



## seahawk (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Das kommt schon wenn die SPD endlich die GroKo platzen lässt. Dann glauben die Leute den linken Kurs und man geht locker auf 30%.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Dass die AfD und Grünen so stark sind, hängt direkt auch mit der Schwäche der SPD zusammen. 
Vergraulte Wähler, und so...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Das kommt schon wenn die SPD endlich die GroKo platzen lässt. Dann glauben die Leute den linken Kurs und man geht locker auf 30%.



Träum weiter.
Die beenden die GroKo deswegen nicht, weil die sonst bei 15 % oder weniger landen und damit ein Viertel aller Mandate abgeben müssen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die landen wohl eher bei 10%.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Die landen wohl eher bei 10%.



Würde mich freuen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und ob jede Stadt Wohnungen zu vergeben hat, alleine schon durch die Gesetzeslage mit KFW Förderung....



Es ging nicht darum, ob Städten von Zeit zu Zeit Wohnungen zu vergeben haben, sondern ob sie Wohnungen für jeden Obdachlosen bereitstehen haben, die auf Nachfrage sofort zuteilen. Ersteres stimmt, letzteres ist einfach Schwachsinn. Es gibt viel zuwenig Sozialwohnungen um auch nur den Bedarf von Familien zu decken und die Wartezeiten sind entsprechend lang. Obdachlosen können froh sein, wenn ein Zimmer in einem Heim frei ist, oft genug gibt es aber eben nur ein Bett für eine Nacht in einer Obdachlosenunterkunft. Und das ist noch an Bedingungen geknüpft, die für den Ablauf zwar unverzichtbar, für einige Obdachlose aber auch unakzeptabel sind. (Stichwort: Keine Tiere. Wenn der einzige Freund der Hund ist und man sich zwischen diesem und einer Pritsche entscheiden muss, was wählt man dann?)
Ich will die Städte dafür nicht fertig machen und das auch nicht als größtes Problem darstellen, aber das Obdachlosendasein schönzureden ist definitiv ein Fehler.




Andrej schrieb:


> Nicht nur. Sondern auch aus Beteiligungen an Betrieben, Spenden und Mitgliederbeiträge.



Nicht "auch", sondern primär. Rechenschaftsberichte von Parteien sind öffentlich einsehbar und weisen für die SPD 2018 knapp 30% Staatsmittel aus. Das ist nicht wenig, aber "von Steuergeldern leben" tun die Genossen primär eben nicht und ein erheblicher Teil des Geldes fließt eben in die Parteiarbeit und -Infrastruktur. Für Kühnerts Stellverter-Vorsitzposten konnte ich keine Angaben finden, aber es gibt davon acht Stück und die vollwertigen Vorsitzenden erhielten, als Gabriel den Job noch hatte, 2000 Brutto. Andernorts werden für Vertreter 3/4 oder 1/2 angesetzt. Man kann also vieles an Kühnert nicht mögen, aber das er ggf. 300 € Steuergelder im Monat bekommt, von denen er daumen*pi 100 € über Steuern und Sozialabgaben auf das Einkommen direkt zurück überweißt, zählt nicht dazu. Wahrscheinlich gibt Scheuer deutlich mehr für Papier aus, dass dann versehntlich direkt wieder geschreddert werden muss, ehe die jemand den Ausdruck lesen könnte.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht hierbei eben nicht um 20 €, das war ein Beispiel



Und offensichtlich ein schlechtes Beispiel. Aber da JePe dich ja nach drei Beispielen für ein deiner Aussage nach in ganz großer Zahl bestehendes Probelm gebeten hat, haben wir ja noch zwei weitere vor uns und als vorbildlicher Forumsteilnehmer mit Diskussionsinteresse wirst du als nächstes sicherlich einen wirklich wichtigen Paragraphen vorlegen. Und zwar in deinem nächsten Post, denn du willst deine Diskussionspartner ja sicher nicht noch länger hinhalten?




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Damit das System nicht zusammenbricht. Geld kann man nicht drucken, ohne es zu entwerten.



Entwertung von Geld stört auch nur Leute, die Geld haben. Ich wäre zwar dagegen und würde Umverteilung auf anderem Wege organisieren, da dass vor allem die untere Mitte belastet deren erspartes nicht für Immobilien und größeres reicht. Aber "mehr Inflation!" ist seit Jahren der verzweifelte Leitspruch der Politik und anstatt auf unseren Schultern Milliarden an Banken und Spekulanten zu verschenken, gebe ich lieber jedem, der es wirklich nötig hat, 250 €.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist der Klassiker.
> Der SPD vorwerfen, nicht mit Geld umgehen zu können.
> Dabei hat die Union vor Merkel immer die größten Staatsschulden angehäuft.



Und selbst Merkel hat sie auf dem Rücken der Agenda 2010 abgebaut, die nochmal wer verbrochen hat...?


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Jedem der es nötig hat? Ich nehm dich beim Wort


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und selbst Merkel hat sie auf dem Rücken der Agenda 2010 abgebaut, die nochmal wer verbrochen hat...?


Die Staatsverschuldung war doch unter der Regierung Kohl am höhsten.
Das lag bestimmt an der Wiedervereinigung... ach ne, dafür gibt es ja den Solidaritätszuschlag.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Weil der ja auch für hunderte von Milliarden die rüber geflossen sind, ausgereicht hat, man kann sich auch Dinge einreden!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Die Staatsverschuldung war doch unter der Regierung Kohl am höhsten.
> Das lag bestimmt an der Wiedervereinigung... ach ne, dafür gibt es ja den Solidaritätszuschlag.


Die wollte man halt unbedingt haben.
Man hätte auch einfach einen separaten Staat bestehen lassen können.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Weil der ja auch für hunderte von Milliarden die rüber geflossen sind, ausgereicht hat, man kann sich auch Dinge einreden!


Auch vor der Wiedervereinigung hat die Kohl Regierung in Saus und Braus gelebt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Weil der ja auch für hunderte von Milliarden die rüber geflossen sind, ausgereicht hat, man kann sich auch Dinge einreden!



Wurden die 100 Milliarden Investitionen [die an westdeutsche Bauunternehmen flossen] nicht aus dem Verkauf des Tafelsilbers (naja, sagen wir: Tafelmessings) durch die Treuhand refinanziert? In Anbetracht der vielen Billionen, die Investoren an Vermögenswerten die damalige Investoren heute besitzen, muss die Regierung Kohl doch Einnahmen ohne Ende aus ihrem verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Staatseigentum gezogen haben.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Vielleicht helfen dir ja ein paar Fakten weiter!
Kosten der deutschen Einheit – Wikipedia

Da wurde gar nichts refinanziert, die Treuhand hatte 250 Miliarden Mark Defizit, auch wenn ich nicht abstreite, das bei der Wiedervereinigung einige Fehler gemacht wurden, wogen die "Werte" der ehemaligen DDR nicht mal Ansatzweise die Investitionen in die Infrastruktur (300 Milliarden Euro) und die Rentenansprüche auf, die aus dem "Nichts" finanziert werden mussten, da die DDR in jeder Hinsicht vollkommen abgwirtschaftet war und die meisten Schulden hatte sie auch noch bei der Bundesrepublik!
Dazu gibt es ja neuerdings auch Versuche einer neuen Geschichtsschreibung, mit angeblich riesigen "Werten" der ehemaligen DDR, die durch die Treuhand verschleudert wurden. Nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, dasss es viele Klein- und Mittlere-Betriebe gegeben hat, denen man sicherlich einen Start in die soziale Marktwirtschaft hätte ermöglichen können, anstatt sie an einen Investor zu verkaufen für einen Appel und ein Ei, ansonsten bestand die DDR allersings  aus Schulden, einer total abgewirtschafteten Infrastruktur und Großunternehmen auf dem Stand der 60er bis 70er Jahre.

Wir reden über mehr als 1,5 Billionen Euro Transferleistungen.


----------



## seahawk (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der groÃŸen Koalition?*

Wenn ein Frau mal denkt, wird sie halt angegriffen:

SPD-Vize Klara Geywitz kritisiert unfairen Umgang: „Saskia Esken wird negativer beurteilt, weil sie eine Frau ist“ - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Glaubt nicht den Medien, denkt selber nach!!

Dann gibt es auch endlich wieder eine soziale Politik:

Saskia Esken: Unter lautem Beifall sagt SPD-Chefin: „Schwarze Null muss weg“ - FOCUS Online

und eine sichere und gerechte Rente: 

Grundrente: SPD-Chef Walter-Borjans will Anspruch ausweiten - Berliner Morgenpost


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn ein Frau mal denkt, wird sie halt angegriffen:
> 
> SPD-Vize Klara Geywitz kritisiert unfairen Umgang: „Saskia Esken wird negativer beurteilt, weil sie eine Frau ist“ - Politik - Tagesspiegel
> 
> ...


Wenn sie vom Sozialismus redet ist es grad richtig, wenn sie kritisiert wird.
Die soll man nach Nordkorea gehen, dann sieht sie, was sie eigentlich fordert.
Sozialismus beruht auf Gleichheit, die ist aber bei Menschen (und auch bei Tieren) nicht vorhanden, die haben unterschiedliche Interessen und wollen unterschiedlich leben. Diese Freiheit wird im Sozialismus allen weggenommen, also auch unter der SPD.
#Eskenfilme


----------



## seahawk (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Gleichheit >> Freiheit.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Gleichheit >> Freiheit.



Völlig falsch. Gleichheit existiert nicht und muss erzwungen werden. Also keine Freiheit mehr außerhalb des, was von oben bestimmt wird (was die SPD dann diktiert).

Schau dir doch mal die Gleichheit in Nordkorea und und zeige mir die Freiheit da.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal die Gleichheit in Nordkorea und und zeige mir die Freiheit da.



Dir muss endlich mal klar sein, dass in derartigen Ländern kein Sozialismus werkelt, sondern eine reine Diktatur.
In Saudi Arabien gibt es ja auch keine Freiheiten und da herrscht kein Sozialismus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dir muss endlich mal klar sein, dass in derartigen Ländern kein Sozialismus werkelt, sondern eine reine Diktatur.
> In Saudi Arabien gibt es ja auch keine Freiheiten und da herrscht kein Sozialismus.



Und ein Sozialismus wird in einer Diktatur enden (nennt mir doch einen Staat, in dem das nicht passiert ist). Gleichheit existiert einfach nicht, Menschen sind unterschiedlich (schon rein biologisch und psychisch), Gleichheit kann man nur erzwingen und das ist dann eine Diktatur. Wenn es den Leuten gefallen würde bräuchte es ja keine Diktatur, die Leute würden freiwillig mitmachen. Machen sie aber nicht, weil sie eben nicht gleich sein wollen (was völlig normal ist).


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Nenne mir doch einen kapitalistischen Staat, in dem der Kapitalismus funktioniert?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

USA. Kapitalismus und Markt funktionieren da seit Jahren.
Allen ehemaligen sozialistischen Ländern, die jetzt Kapitalismus haben, geht es heute besser.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir doch einen kapitalistischen Staat, in dem der Kapitalismus funktioniert?



Nenne doch erstens bitte mal einen Staat, in dem der Sozialismus funktioniert hat und zweitens einen Staat, der an den Lebensstandard für ALLE  (damit ist inkl. Arbeitslosengeld II oder Sozialhilfe gemeint = Existenzminimum) von der Bundesrepublik herankommt.
Es gibt keinen auf der Welt!


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> USA. Kapitalismus und Markt funktionieren da seit Jahren.
> Allen ehemaligen sozialistischen Ländern, die jetzt Kapitalismus haben, geht es heute besser.


Ja, richtig, der _Markt_ funktioniert.
Aber alles andere nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, richtig, der _Markt_ funktioniert.
> Aber alles andere nicht.



Also der Wohlstand für die Mehrheit funktioniert auch besser als in den sozialistischen Ländern (bzw. die die das mal waren und gescheitert sind).


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Der Kapitalismus hat aber auch irgendwann Grenzen.
Vor allem macht er die Leute krank. Du musst nur mal in die ostasiatischen Länder gucken, welche den Kapitalismus vom Westen aufgedrückt bekommen haben. 

Allgemein bedeutet Kapitalismus auch immer Eigengewinnmaximierung und eine Gesellschaft, die genau darauf ausgerichtet ist, wird sich selber zu Grunde richten, weil im Prinzip alle, die dazu nicht fähig sind, ausgegrenzt und die, die mehr haben, beneidet werden. Der Kapitalismus verzeiht keine Fehler. Deswegen haben wir ja hier die soizale Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Das ist ja durchaus so gewollt und seit der Bundesrepublik so gewählt worden, ist aber immer noch ein auf Marktwirtschaft basierendes System mit Regeln!

Hat aber sehr wenig bis gar nichts mit Sozialismus zu tun, auch wenn man dem das hübsche Wort demokratisch anhängt und schon gleich gar nichts mit der Vorstellung Gleicheit >>> Freiheit zu tun.

Deshalb "singen" wir auch Einigkeit, Recht und Freiheit und nicht Einigkeit. Gleichheit und Freiheit.....


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich habe ja nie von Sozialismus geredet. Nur vom blanken, ungezügelten Kapitalismus. 
Wobei das auch wieder dehnbare Begriffe sind, die früher mal klar definiert waren, deren Grenzen aber mit der Zeit immer mehr verschwommen sind. Selbst die Amerikaner haben keinen "nackten" Kapitalismus. Selbiger bezeichnet ja eher eine Wirtschaftsordnung, der Sozialismus dagegen eine politische Strömung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Selbiger bezeichnet ja eher eine Wirtschaftsordnung, der Sozialismus dagegen eine politische Strömung.


Der Sozialismus hat auch eine Wirtschaftsordnung: Planwirtschaft.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> USA. Kapitalismus und Markt funktionieren da seit Jahren.
> Allen ehemaligen sozialistischen Ländern, die jetzt Kapitalismus haben, geht es heute besser.



In den USA gibt es 40 Millionen Menschen, die auf Lebensmittelmarken angewiesen sind.
Trump hat aber die Mittel gekürzt, um die Steuersenkung der Reichen finanzieren zu können.
Die USA zeigen also deutlich, dass Kapitalismus nicht funktioniert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nenne doch erstens bitte mal einen Staat, in dem der Sozialismus funktioniert hat und zweitens einen Staat, der an den Lebensstandard für ALLE  (damit ist inkl. Arbeitslosengeld II oder Sozialhilfe gemeint = Existenzminimum) von der Bundesrepublik herankommt.
> Es gibt keinen auf der Welt!



Richtig. Es gibt kein Land auf der Welt, in der irgendein Wirtschaftssystem funktioniert.
Wieso aber halten wir denn seit Jahrhunderten an ein System fest, das nachweislich nicht funktioniert?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Richtig. Es gibt kein Land auf der Welt, in der irgendein Wirtschaftssystem funktioniert.
> Wieso aber halten wir denn seit Jahrhunderten an ein System fest, das nachweislich nicht funktioniert?


Was wäre denn eine funktionierende Alternative?


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine funktionierende Alternative?



Wie wäre es denn einfach mal was Neues auszuprobieren um zu sehen obs besser ist?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn einfach mal was Neues auszuprobieren um zu sehen obs besser ist?



Und was soll das Neue denn sein?
Sozialismus Version 6.3.7?


----------



## Don-71 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Richtig. Es gibt kein Land auf der Welt, in der irgendein Wirtschaftssystem funktioniert.
> Wieso aber halten wir denn seit Jahrhunderten an ein System fest, das nachweislich nicht funktioniert?



Natürlich funktioniert unser System nachweislich seit Jahrhunderten.
Man treibt mit so etwas keine Experimente und schon gar nicht wenn 83 Millionen davon betroffen sind, Stand Heute funktioniert unser System, denn selbst die Schwächsten haben einen ungleich hohen Lebensstandard im Vergleich zum Rest der Welt.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Nanu?
Es gab die Soziale Marktwirtschaft schon im vorletzten Jahrhundert? Auch was neues...

Und wie hoch der Lebensstandard bei uns ist, das frag' mal das Pflegerpaar mit 2 Kindern oder mehr. Natürlich könnte es denen anderswo noch viel, viel schlechter ergehen. Das Argument werden sie aber nicht abkaufen, nur weil DU das sagst.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Natürlich funktioniert unser System nachweislich seit Jahrhunderten.
> Man treibt mit so etwas keine Experimente und schon gar nicht wenn 83 Millionen davon betroffen sind, Stand Heute funktioniert unser System, denn selbst die Schwächsten haben einen ungleich hohen Lebensstandard im Vergleich zum Rest der Welt.



Erzähl das mal denen, die von ihrer Rente nicht mehr leben können und das wird zunehmen, nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nanu?
> Es gab die Soziale Marktwirtschaft schon im vorletzten Jahrhundert? Auch was neues...
> 
> Und wie hoch der Lebensstandard bei uns ist, das frag' mal das Pflegerpaar mit 2 Kindern oder mehr. Natürlich könnte es denen anderswo noch viel, viel schlechter ergehen. Das Argument werden sie aber nicht abkaufen, nur weil DU das sagst.



Sozialgesetzgebung – Wikipedia
Vielleicht nur für dich etwas neues?!
Neben der Sozialgesetzgebung, war Deutschland so ziemlich das Land mit der größten Rechtssicherheit für ALLE und damit führend auf der Welt, BGB, StGB, Zivilprozessordnung, Strafprozessordnung usw, allgemeines Männerwahlrecht, auch wenn das Kaiserreich weit weg war von perfekt, war es zu seiner Zeit, trotz Monarchie, eine der fortschrittlichsten und sozialsten Länder zur damaligen Zeit, das vergessen irgendwie immer einige Historiker Zeitgenossen, weil sie die französische Republik so toll finden, obwohl die nicht wirklich mehr zu bieten hatte, gerade für das einfache Volk.

Nach einer kurzen Google Recherche ist das Einstiegsgehalt in Plegeberufen bei 2400€ , nach 13 Jahren bei 3200-3500€.
Gehen wir mal sehr konservativ ran und gehen von 2500€ Brutto pro Nase aus plus 2 Kinder, dann sind wir bei 3400€ Netto für beide (Steuerklasse 4 mit jeweils einem Kind auf der Karte), plus 408€ Kindergeld, sind wir also bei 3800€ verfügbares Einkommen im Monat, wenn einer der beiden auf 30 Stundenbasis arbeitet dürften wir immer noch bei 3300€-3400€ Netto sein. Realistischer sind Kinder allerdings wohl erst später und somit steigt das verfügbare Einkommen nochmal deutlichst, aber selbst mit 3800€ verfügbarem Gesamteinkommen ist man bestimmt nicht arm, auch nicht mit 2 Kindern.



> Erzähl das mal denen, die von ihrer Rente nicht mehr leben können und das wird zunehmen, nicht abnehmen.


Dafür gibt es das Sozialamt zur Sicherung des Existenzminimums.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wir reden hier über Wirtschaftsformen und du kommst mit der Sozialgesetzgebung daher. Ja, das hätte ich natürlich riechen müssen, dass du wieder was komplett anderes meinst. Leider ist mir noch nicht so viel Gras auf den Zähnen gewachsen...

Über 2000€ Einstiegsgehalt bei Pflegeberufen, das ist vielerorts schon Wunschdenken.
Z.B. in Freiburg verdienst du keine 2000€ Brutto als Altenpflegekraft, mit Kinder und Mietwohnung wird das schon recht knapp am Monatsende. Noch dazu darf man nicht vergessen, dass Kranken- und  Altenpflege nicht nur Bettpfannen ausleeren oder Infusionsflasche wechseln bedeutet, sondern auch der Umgang mit bettlägrigen, übergewichtigen Patienten. Viele Pfleger können ihren Beruf über 50 schon nicht mehr ausüben. Das heißt, die müssen auch auf ihre eigene Rente schauen. Und anders als die Automobil-, Energie-, und Rüstungsindustrie, haben die Pfleger keine echte Lobby.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ähm,

was macht denn eine Marktwirtschaft zu einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft???


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Existierte der Begriff "Soziale Marktwirtschaft" denn schon im 19. Jahrhundert?


----------



## Don-71 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? 
Nur weil einer für die Veränderung einer Wirtschaftsform einen schmissigen Namen erfindet, sind es doch letztendlich die Gesetze/Regeln die eingeführt werden, die die Veränderung bewirken und nicht ein beliebiger Name.
Also muss man sich anschauen, wann es Gesetze gab die eine Wirtschaftsform veränderten, in unserem Fall die Marktwirtschaft sozialer zu machen, gerade für die Mehrzahl der Arbeitnehmer.

Noch ein Beispiel

Arbeitszeit – Wikipedia

Die Degussa waren da nicht die einzigen, bei Bosch gab es nach meiner Erinnerung auch zur gleichen Zeit eine deutliche Reduzierung der Arbeitszeit und auch bei vielen anderen deutschen Firmen.


----------



## Andregee (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, richtig, der _Markt_ funktioniert.
> Aber alles andere nicht.


Der Markt funktioniert auch nur dank manipulativer Beeinflussungen planwirtschaftkichen Ausmaßes seitens der Zentralbanken und der Politik. Das gesamte Konstrukt das auf unendliches Wachstum setzt, funktionierte eben nur gut dank der vorangegangenen Zerstörung des Weltkrieges, was massive Investitionen und Wiederaufbauten nötig machte, während man Armut, Unterdrückung und Krieg in andere Länder exportierte. Da ist es ein leichtes, im Inland Lebensbedingungen zu schaffen, welche das Volk selbst ohne Repressalien gefügig stimmte. Als sich dem System erste Grenzen zeigten, liberalisierte man die Kapitalmärkte mit den bekannten Folgen, welche ständig prekärer werden. An der fortschreitenden Umverteilung von unten nach oben wird auch die SPD nichts ändern Solang der Grundkurs nach den Vorgaben des Finanzdiktates lediglich mit ein paar Doktorspielen an Begleitsymptomen ohne echte Kurskorrektur erfolgt. Ein Sozialismus nach dem Top Down Prinzip wird aber wohl auch nicht die Lösung sein, wohl eher eine breite Vernetzung auf den unteren  Ebenen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
> Nur weil einer für die Veränderung einer Wirtschaftsform einen schmissigen Namen erfindet, sind es doch letztendlich die Gesetze/Regeln die eingeführt werden, die die Veränderung bewirken und nicht ein beliebiger Name.
> Also muss man sich anschauen, wann es Gesetze gab die eine Wirtschaftsform veränderten, in unserem Fall die Marktwirtschaft sozialer zu machen, gerade für die Mehrzahl der Arbeitnehmer.


Na klar.
Weil es nach 1890  und zwei Weltkriegen auch keinerlei Veränderungen und Anpassungen mehr gegeben hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nenne doch erstens bitte mal einen Staat, in dem der Sozialismus funktioniert hat und zweitens einen Staat, der an den Lebensstandard für ALLE  (damit ist inkl. Arbeitslosengeld II oder Sozialhilfe gemeint = Existenzminimum) von der Bundesrepublik herankommt.
> Es gibt keinen auf der Welt!



Wenn du ein Fan von Einzelbeispielen bist, dann nenn doch mal einen Staat mit echtem Sozialismus, dessen Lebensstandard klar unter dem des unzweifelhaft von freiem Markt und kapitalistischen Mechanismen geprägten Somalia liegt.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ach, ich wusste gar nicht, das der Staat Somalia wieder funktioniert!
Welch intellektuelle Großtat solch eine Frage aufzuwefen, wenn wir doch alle 40-45 Jahre gesehen haben, wie der Sozialismus in Europa gnadenlos versagt hat, im Vergleich zu allen  sozialen Marktwirtschaften europäischer Prägung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach, ich wusste gar nicht, das der Staat Somalia wieder funktioniert!



Schmecken die Kirschen oder möchtest du noch ein paar sammeln?
Aber gut: Beschränken wir uns auf Staaten, die funktionieren. Da es keinerlei funktionierende Staaten mit realem Sozialismus gibt oder nenneswerte Zeit gab, von ideellem Sozialismus ganz zu schweigen, ist Sache reichlich schnell abgeschlossen. Von allen Staaten, die die von dir gestellte Grundanforderung erfüllen (0), hat kein einziger die gewünschten positiven Effekte verfehlt.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über Wirtschaftsformen und du kommst mit der Sozialgesetzgebung daher. Ja, das hätte ich natürlich riechen müssen, dass du wieder was komplett anderes meinst. Leider ist mir noch nicht so viel Gras auf den Zähnen gewachsen...
> 
> Über 2000€ Einstiegsgehalt bei Pflegeberufen, das ist vielerorts schon Wunschdenken.
> Z.B. in Freiburg verdienst du keine 2000€ Brutto als Altenpflegekraft, mit Kinder und Mietwohnung wird das schon recht knapp am Monatsende. Noch dazu darf man nicht vergessen, dass Kranken- und  Altenpflege nicht nur Bettpfannen ausleeren oder Infusionsflasche wechseln bedeutet, sondern auch der Umgang mit bettlägrigen, übergewichtigen Patienten. Viele Pfleger können ihren Beruf über 50 schon nicht mehr ausüben. Das heißt, die müssen auch auf ihre eigene Rente schauen. Und anders als die Automobil-, Energie-, und Rüstungsindustrie, haben die Pfleger keine echte Lobby.



Ich bin Altenpfleger und in Deutschland wird an  pflegebedürftige Menschen viel Geld verdient auf Kosten gute Pflege und Personal, damit  fing  schon an als die damalige CDU die pflege für die freie Markt zugänglich gemacht hat, deswegen gibt es unter uns sehr wenige CDU Wähler . Wir wählen eher  Linke,grüne(früher gab es viele SPDler), wobei die linken uns oft bei der Demos unterstützen.

Btw 

Am meisten zahlen Heime mit TVöD Tarif  ,aber Deutschlandweit gibt es  aber nur 2 Prozent kommunale pflegeheime.

Und solche Städte wie München verschwinden pflegekräfte, weil die das nicht leisten können dort zuwohnen( oder  kein Bock mehr aufs pendeln haben. 


Ich selber Pendel seit über 3 Jahren "4-5 Stunden mit Bus und Bahn. (Fahrzeit hin und zurück) 

Bin aber seit  28 oktober  arbeitsunfähig wegen meinem arm ( Sehnen  degeneriert) und  körperlich/seelisch   Belastung (bin oft zusammengebrochen) und andere Dinge, summiert sich halt. 

ich bin erst 33 Jahre alt und jetzt  svhon kaputt, die Fachärzte sagen mir , bin auf dem Weg zur berufsunfähigkeit etc., wen ich schon körperlich eingeschränkt bin , bleiben nicht viele Möglichkeiten, sogar die  MDK lässt mich in Ruhe, meine krankenkasse erwartet  wohl keine "Wunder", die checken sonst nämlich nach


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich bin Altenpfleger und in Deutschland wird an  pflegebedürftige Menschen viel Geld verdient auf Kosten gute Pflege und Personal, damit  fing  schon an als die damalige CDU die pflege für die freie Markt zugänglich gemacht hat, deswegen gibt es unter uns sehr wenige CDU Wähler .


So ist es.
Der Privatwirtschaft geht es dabei nunmal nicht vorrangig ums Wohl der Pflegebedürftigen, sondern um Gewinnmaximierung. Das wiederum bedeutet Konkurrenzdruck, Rationalisierung, betriebswirtschaftliche Kartierung und natürlich den Druck auf die Löhne der Arbeitnehmer. Die CDU hat dem ganzen unter Kohl mit der Einführung der Sozialen Pflegeversicherung Tür und Tor geöffnet und später auch den Weg für Kriminelle geebnet: Augsburg: 
				Millionenbetrug: So funktioniert die Schattenwelt der Pflegemafia - Lokales (Augsburg) - Augsburger Allgemeine


----------



## Don-71 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Salve,

ich finde die Geschichte von Tengri schon erschütternd, aber was ich nicht begreife ist der mangelnde Organisationsgrad der Pflegekräfte, um in der momentanen Situation Druck auszuüben, woran liegt das?

Wir alle können doch nicht so "naiv" sein zu glauben, das alle Menschen im öffentlichen Dienst arbeiten, die Arbeiter und Angestellten die in der freihen Wirtschaft arbeiten haben sich doch auch organisiert, warum gibt es keine große Gewerkschaft für alle Pflegekräfte, damit könnte gewaltiger Druck ausgeübt werden, weil die wachsen mittlerweile nicht mehr an Bäumen oder im Ausland, darüber hinaus müssten sie gleich bezahlt werden, wenn sie in die Gewerkschaft eintreten.
Hier liegt ein deutlicher Mangel vor, allerdings nicht staatlicherseits, da die Gewerkschaften nunmal keine staatlichen Organisationen sind und es in Deutschland keine Einschränkungen gibt, welche zu gründen.

Wo liegt also das Problem?


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Natürlich funktioniert unser System nachweislich seit Jahrhunderten.
> Man treibt mit so etwas keine Experimente und schon gar nicht wenn 83 Millionen davon betroffen sind, Stand Heute funktioniert unser System, denn selbst die Schwächsten haben einen ungleich hohen Lebensstandard im Vergleich zum Rest der Welt.


Oh keine Sorge Experminte wagen wir schon. Zu Lasten der Ärmeren. Ich erinnere nur an to big to fail. Oder wie ist das mit Leiharbeit und Outsourcing. Nicht mal Marx hütte das komme sehen, dass der Arbeiter jetzt 2 Herren hat deren Wirtschaftsleistung er erbringen kann. Ach ka und Rente nun die kann man vergessen. Es gibt keine.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Entschuldige, wenn ich dir nicht zustimme,

aber to big o fail, gibt es nur wegen der menschlichen Herde, die leider aus Dummheit zu schnell in Panik gerät, ansonsten gäbe es kein to big to fail, kein Land kann einen Bankerun verkraften, wenn die Herde mal in Bewegung ist.
Leiharbeit ist an für sich nichts schlechtes, wenn sie härteren Regeln unterliegen würde und einer klaren zeitlichen Begrenzung, nicht jedes Unternehmen kann einen Auftragsüberschuss mit Neuanstellungen abarbeiten, für die es anschließend keine Arbeit mehr gibt, das gefährdet sinnlos Unternehmen und Arbeitsplätze.  Ein gewisse Flexibilisierung ist dort durchaus angebracht.
Die Möglichkeit des Outsourcing ist doch letztendlich wieder von dem Organisationsgrad der Arbeitnehmer und damit ihrer Macht abhängig. Momentan haben wie jedenfalls keinen Arbeitgebermarkt, was Arbeitskräfte anbelangt. Die Trägheit der Masse ist hier wesentlich, weil Unternehmen anscheinend weniger träge sind.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Naja es gibt darüber  schon viele Dokus und artikel, diese Probleme gibt es nicht seit gestern.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich bin Altenpfleger und in Deutschland wird an  pflegebedürftige Menschen viel Geld verdient auf Kosten gute Pflege und Personal, damit  fing  schon an als die damalige CDU die pflege für die freie Markt zugänglich gemacht hat, deswegen gibt es unter uns sehr wenige CDU Wähler . Wir wählen eher  Linke,grüne(früher gab es viele SPDler), wobei die linken uns oft bei der Demos unterstützen.



Schlimm, dass alles privatisiert wird und man Profit erzielen muss. 
Es gibt Dinge, wie eben Gesundheit, Grundversorgung, Pflege, usw. niemals privatisieren werden dürfen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm, dass alles privatisiert wird und man Profit erzielen muss.
> Es gibt Dinge, wie eben Gesundheit, Grundversorgung, Pflege, usw. niemals privatisieren werden dürfen.


Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen schikanieren Ärzte, die mehr Patienten behandeln als sie sollen. Die privaten machen das nicht. Wo liegt also das Problem?
Bei den Privaten nicht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Entschuldige, wenn ich dir nicht zustimme,
> 
> aber to big o fail, gibt es nur wegen der menschlichen Herde, die leider aus Dummheit zu schnell in Panik gerät, ansonsten gäbe es kein to big to fail, kein Land kann einen Bankerun verkraften, wenn die Herde mal in Bewegung ist.
> Leiharbeit ist an für sich nichts schlechtes, wenn sie härteren Regeln unterliegen würde und einer klaren zeitlichen Begrenzung, nicht jedes Unternehmen kann einen Auftragsüberschuss mit Neuanstellungen abarbeiten, für die es anschließend keine Arbeit mehr gibt, das gefährdet sinnlos Unternehmen und Arbeitsplätze.  Ein gewisse Flexibilisierung ist dort durchaus angebracht.
> Die Möglichkeit des Outsourcing ist doch letztendlich wieder von dem Organisationsgrad der Arbeitnehmer und damit ihrer Macht abhängig. Momentan haben wie jedenfalls keinen Arbeitgebermarkt, was Arbeitskräfte anbelangt. Die Trägheit der Masse ist hier wesentlich, weil Unternehmen anscheinend weniger träge sind.


Ja klar die Politik lockert die Regeln aber Schuld ist die Masse. Natürlich ist auch bei Outsourcing der böse Arbeitnehmer schuld. Muss der sich halt organisieren. Und dann? Dann such sich der Auftraggeber ein neues Projekt. Der ist davon gar nicht betroffen. Wie realitätsfern kann man argumentieren?

Mir dem Argument könnte man auch den Mindestlohn wieder abschaffen. Organisiere dich halt oder arbeite woanders dann musst nicht für 5 € die Stunde arbeiten.


----------



## Andregee (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen schikanieren Ärzte, die mehr Patienten behandeln als sie sollen. Die privaten machen das nicht. Wo liegt also das Problem?
> Bei den Privaten nicht.


Du weißt schon das gesetzliche Krankenkassen finanziell und organisatorisch selbstständig agierende Unternehmen sind, die lediglich unter staatlicher Aufsicht stehen. Das sind keine staatlichen Institutionen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JePe (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> (...)aber was ich nicht begreife ist der mangelnde Organisationsgrad der Pflegekräfte, um in der momentanen Situation Druck auszuüben, woran liegt das?



Zum Beispiel daran, dass das Spahnferkel unlaengst im Kosovo um Fachkräfte gebuhlt hat. Die pflegen zwar nicht schlechter, aber dafuer billiger.



Don-71 schrieb:


> (...)warum gibt es keine große Gewerkschaft für alle Pflegekräfte, damit könnte gewaltiger Druck ausgeübt werden(...)



Noe, weil das blosse Vorhandensein einer Gewerkschaft eben keine automatische Tarifbindung der Arbeitgeber zur Folge hat. Die ist im Westen mittlerweile selbst im oeffentlichen Sektor unter 50% und im Osten in der Privatwirtschaft sogar unter 30% gefallen, trotz Oeffnungsklauseln. Warum? Siehe oben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Nebenbei haben Pfleger ein Gewissen . Die streiken nicht einfach.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Damals als viele kommunalen pflegeheime gabs , da haben einfach die müllmänner für die pflegekräfte gestreikt.



Bin gespannt was die Babyboomer in 20 jahren machen werden  
(Größte Bevölkerungsgruppe )unsere Generation ist finanziell aus dem Schneider, Menschen die über 100 000 Euro im Jahr verdienen , müssen nur noch für ihre Eltern zahlen, also noch mehr Verdrängung und juckt mich net. 

Ahja bei mir auf der Arbeit ist die Personal Durchschnittsalter  55+ , wird bestimmt lustig die nächsten 10 Jahren:p


Am Ende sterben wir sowieso alleine in einem kleinen  Zimmer, als schlimmsten ist während einer Nachtschicht zu versterben, wenn 2 Nachtschwester um 100 kümmern , bei uns eine für 2 Etagen. Da ist nichts mit 10 min Händchen halten.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



JePe schrieb:


> Noe, weil das blosse Vorhandensein einer Gewerkschaft eben keine automatische Tarifbindung der Arbeitgeber zur Folge hat. Die ist im Westen mittlerweile selbst im oeffentlichen Sektor unter 50% und im Osten in der Privatwirtschaft sogar unter 30% gefallen, trotz Oeffnungsklauseln. Warum? Siehe oben.


Eigentlich sehr traurig diese Entwicklung.
Immer mehr Menschen treten aus den Gewerkschaften aus. Oder haben sogar Angst das es jemand im Betrieb erfahren könnte, dass sie Mitglied sind.
Besonders in kleineren Betrieben ohne Betriebsräten.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Hat aber auch seine Gründe. Verdi hat mal gegen die Sonntagsarbeit geklagt und gewonnen. Nur nicht in allen Bundesländern. Macht sie nicht unbedingt beliebt.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Naja, ich denke schon das der Großteil der Beschäftigten gegen die Sonntagsarbeit ist.
Ich meine jetzt im Einzelhandel. In Schichtbetrieben mag das aufgrund der Zulagen noch anders sein. Und verhält sich auch ganz anders.
Aber sie geben das oft nicht (öffentlich) zu.
Ich vermisse Solidarität der Arbeitnehmer.  Nicht nur durch Steuern - und Sozialabgaben, sondern auch das zusammenhalten und notfalls auf die Straße zu gehen.
Aber es hat sich vieles zum Egoismus hin entwickelt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Eigentlich sehr traurig diese Entwicklung. Immer mehr Menschen treten aus den Gewerkschaften aus. Oder haben sogar Angst das es jemand im Betrieb erfahren könnte, dass sie Mitglied sind. Besonders in kleineren Betrieben ohne Betriebsräten.


  Nicht alle wollen halt den sozialistischen Einheitslohn, wie er gerne von den Gewerkschaften gewünscht wird.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nicht alle wollen halt den sozialistischen Einheitslohn, wie er gerne von den Gewerkschaften gewünscht wird.


Dann viel Spaß ohne Interessensvertretung. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JePe (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nicht alle wollen halt den sozialistischen Einheitslohn, wie er gerne von den Gewerkschaften gewünscht wird.



Hast Du eine Mission? Denn ausser "Hilfe, die Sozialisten kommen!" steuerst Du hier nicht so wirklich Substanz bei.

Ansonsten - yeah, right. Ehe die Arbeitnehmer sozialistischen Einheitslohn kassieren, schlagen sie lieber dem System ein Schnippchen und nehmen den asozialistischen Hungerlohn. Fuellt den Magen zwar nicht, sorgt aber fuer ein wohliges Gefuehl darin.

Ohne Gewerkschaften wuerdest Du hier nicht die Backen aufpumpen und vom freien Markt faseln, sondern waerst wahrscheinlich schon laengst tot aus irgendeiner Fabrikhalle getragen worden. Wirklich gruselig, was fuer einen Bogen zivilisatorischer Fortschritt um manche Individuen gemacht hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß ohne Interessensvertretung.
> 
> [Tapatalk-Nonsens entfernt]



Das ist nicht meine Interessenvertretung, weil Einheitslohn auch immer bedeutet, dass man selbst nicht mehr bekommen kann, weil man z.B: besser ist, sonder es einheitlich ist.
Die Mängel, die in den Fabriken herrschten, sind weitestgehend behoben, das haben auch die Gewerkschaften erarbeitet, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei, weil die eklatanten Mängel nicht mehr existieren. Arbeitsschutz ist hierzulande sehr gut im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist nicht meine Interessenvertretung, weil Einheitslohn auch immer bedeutet, dass man selbst nicht mehr bekommen kann, weil man z.B: besser ist, sonder es einheitlich ist.
> Die Mängel, die in den Fabriken herrschten, sind weitestgehend behoben, das haben auch die Gewerkschaften erarbeitet, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei, weil die eklatanten Mängel nicht mehr existieren. Arbeitsschutz ist hierzulande sehr gut im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern.



So hat man halt überhaupt keinen Rückhalt, bist den Arbeitgebern im schlimmsten Fall ausgeliefert. 
Deinen bösen Einheitslohn gibt es ohnehin nicht. 
Aber ok, Deutschland hat halt einen massiven Niedriglohnsektor, da braucht ja niemand Gewerkschaft oder sonstige Arbeitnehmervertretungen. 

Und die Ausflucht "woanders ist es schlechter" ist ein wunderbarer Vorwand, um nichts mehr zu verbessern. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nicht alle wollen halt den sozialistischen Einheitslohn, wie er gerne von den Gewerkschaften gewünscht wird.


Ich wünsche dir und dem Oberst mal 2 Jahre bei Mindestlohn und Mindesturlaub mit Sonntagsarbeit ohne Zuschläge.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nicht alle wollen halt den sozialistischen Einheitslohn, wie er gerne von den Gewerkschaften gewünscht wird.



Diese Aussage ist gemesen an der Realität wirklich Schwachsinn!
Alle Arbeitnehmer die Mitglied bekannter Gewerkschaschten sind, fahren um längen besser als die Berufe, die schlecht organisiert sind.

Die Anzahl von Spezialisten und Führungskräften, die ihr Gehalt selber aushandeln können und "unersetzbar" sind, ist gering und mittlerweile vollkommen abhängig vom Bundesland.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Diese Aussage ist gemesen an der Realität wirklich Schwachsinn!


Und warum haben dann die Gewerkschaften immer weniger Mitglieder?
Weil sie Geld kosten und das die Leute bezahlen müssen, ohne dass sie direkt eine Rückkopplung haben.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Das ist deine Interpretation, entspricht aber nicht derRealität, da der Organisationsgrad der Gesellschaft überall massiv rückläufig ist!

Vereine, freiwillige Feuerwehr, Ehrenamt und auch Gewerkschaften usw. usw.
Dazu kommt, das die Gewerkschaften fast 10 Jahre wenig für ihre Mitglieder machen konnte (2000-2012), weil die Wirtschaftslage nicht mehr hergegeben hat und gerade in dieser Zeit viele neue Dienstleistungsberufe ohne hohen Organisationsgrad entstanden sind, weil man sich davon nichts versprochen hat. Jetzt ist der Arbeitnehmermarkt und die Wirtschaftslage eine völlig andere, die Berufe mit einer starken Gewerkschaft und hohem Organisationsgrad profitieren ungleich mehr, im Vergleich zu den anderen.

Nur mal so als Beispiel, ein ausgelernter Werkzeugmacher mit 23 Jahren, verdient beim Daimler monatlich 4200€ Brutto plus Urlaubs und Weihnachtsgeld, plus Jahregratifikation, davon ist man in meiner Branche als Führungskraft mit Projekt und Mitarbeiterverantwortlichkeit (100 Mitarbeiter), Meilenweit entfernt, fast schon eine Galaxy und du wirst das nirgends auch nur ansatzweise bezahlt bekommen!


----------



## seahawk (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Saskia Esken: SPD-Chefin will ZDF korrigieren – doch niemand weiss, was sie meint - FOCUS Online

Wider Fake-News im Bezug auf Steuern und die SPD.  Kein mittleres Einkommen zahlt den Spitzensteursatz!


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Endlich tut sich mal etwas vernünftiges.

Mittelschicht: Linke will Steuern senken. Es wird einsam um die SPD - WELT

Hier kann man schön sehen wie abgespaced die neue SPD Führung ist, völlig Ideologie verhaftet, da sind soagr die Linken weiter. Das kommt davon wenn Hinterbänkler als Instrumentalisierung durch die Jusos gewählt werden und von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben.Die 10% dürften bald auf der Tagesordnung stehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Endlich tut sich mal etwas vernünftiges.
> 
> Mittelschicht: Linke will Steuern senken. Es wird einsam um die SPD - WELT
> 
> Hier kann man schön sehen wie abgespaced die neue SPD Führung ist, völlig Ideologie verhaftet, da sind soagr die Linken weiter. Das kommt davon wenn Hinterbänkler als Instrumentalisierung durch die Jusos gewählt werden und von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben.Die 10% dürften bald auf der Tagesordnung stehen.



Die SPD ist eben am Ende. Das zeigt sich praktisch bei jeder Wahl.


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die SPD entwickelt sich zur Hartz 4 Partei und die Linken interessieren sich plötzlich für die Mitte. Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Sozen reagieren. Erweiterung der Wählerschafft durch großzügigere vergabe der Staatsbürgerschafft oder rudern sie gar zurück?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Erweiterung der Wählerschafft durch großzügigere vergabe der Staatsbürgerschafft


Das vermute ich.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Die SPD hat es nun endlich geschafft den Rassisten Sarrazin auszuschließen. 

Er hetzte seit 10 Jahren gegen Ausländer. Wo kommen nur all die Rassisten her? Kolumne - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Woher die kommen?
Von überall, denn überall leben Menschen, die keine bunte oder multikulturelle Gesellschaft wünschen, wie sie z.B. in Berlin vorgefunden werden kann.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die SPD hat es nun endlich geschafft den Rassisten Sarrazin auszuschließen.



Hab ich auch vorhin gelesen. Sehr gut. Endlich ist der Stänker weg.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich auch vorhin gelesen. Sehr gut. Endlich ist der Stänker weg.



Weg ist der nicht, der wird eventuell einfach in die AfD eintreten und die SPD hat ein Nachrichtenthema weniger.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich auch vorhin gelesen. Sehr gut. Endlich ist der Stänker weg.



Schlage einer Hydra einen Kopf ab,

sofort wachsen 2 Neue nach.


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Gerechtigkeit in Deutschland, es ist Zeit dass die dicken Kapitalisten endlich bezahlen: 

https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...ml?ticket=ST-1071195-oYFH5E4dqeqv9ims3MO6-ap6


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Gerechtigkeit in Deutschland, es ist Zeit dass die dicken Kapitalisten endlich bezahlen:
> 
> https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...ml?ticket=ST-1071195-oYFH5E4dqeqv9ims3MO6-ap6



Die dicken Kapitalisten werden aber nicht bezahlen, die werden diese Regelungen umgehen.
Die Großkonzerne sparen heute sowieso schon massenhaft Steuern.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pto_jYUzGKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Achso, wurde hier schon gepostet. Naja, das Video noch nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Gerechtigkeit in Deutschland, es ist Zeit dass die dicken Kapitalisten endlich bezahlen:
> 
> https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...ml?ticket=ST-1071195-oYFH5E4dqeqv9ims3MO6-ap6



Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, das egal was Borjan und Esken sagen, das ungefähr so viel bedeutet wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt, die Machtbasis der SPD ist im Moment die Fraktion (Bundestag), und bei weitem nicht disee instrumentalisierten Juso Clowns aus der 4-5 Reihe, die man als D-E Promis bezeichnen kann! Ich habe noch nie solche Parteivorsitzende gesehen, deren öffenntliche Meinung, 0,0 zur Kenntnis genommen wird.
Da ist ja sebst die Annegret fest im Sattel und die bietet, ein wirklich abschreckendes Beispiel einer Parteivorsitzenden, allerdings hat sie anscheinend wesentlich mehr Zuhörer als ihre Gegnerparts, die eher wirklich Staffage sind!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Ich habe noch nie solche Parteivorsitzende gesehen, deren öffenntliche Meinung, 0,0 zur Kenntnis genommen wird.


Zeigt halt, dass die SPD nicht mehr relevant ist. Die ist ja bei den Wahlergebnissen auch keine Volkspartei mehr, bundesweit unter 15 % bei den Umfragen und in manchen Bundesländern schon unter 10 %.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die SPD hat es nun endlich geschafft den Rassisten Sarrazin auszuschließen.
> 
> Er hetzte seit 10 Jahren gegen Ausländer. Wo kommen nur all die Rassisten her? Kolumne - DER SPIEGEL



Puhh, da hat der Knabenfreund Edathy ja noch mal richtig Glück gehabt, dass er kein Buch geschrieben hat und bei der SPD bleiben darf.

Im nächsten Jahr, darf er sogar seine Mitgliedsrechte wieder wahrnehmen.

Die SPD im Jahr 2020. Eine Pädophilier darf bleiben, ein unliebsamer Geist muss gehen. Projekt 5 % wird weiter zielstrebig angegangen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wenn er seine Neigung nicht auslebt, und vielleicht sogar in Therapie ist, ist das doch kein Problem. 
Zumal die SPD kein Kindergarten ist, wo man mit einer Gefährdung rechnen müsste. 

Bei Leuten wie Sarrazin oder Maaßen sind jedoch jegliche Versuche sie zur Besinnung zu bringen fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Edathy wollten sie ja rauswerfen.
Linus Förster hingegen ist freiwillig ausgetreten.

So oder so, deren politische Karrieren sind vorbei. Edathy ist jedenfalls kein aktives Mitglied mehr und lebt m.W.n. auch gar nicht mehr in Deutschland.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Edathy wollten sie ja rauswerfen.
> Linus Förster hingegen ist freiwillig ausgetreten.
> 
> So oder so, deren politische Karrieren sind vorbei. Edathy ist jedenfalls kein aktives Mitglied mehr und lebt m.W.n. auch gar nicht mehr in Deutschland.



Bei Edathy hat man sich aber nicht wie bei Sarrazin bemüht. Man hört auch nichts mehr davon.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bei Edathy hat man sich aber nicht wie bei Sarrazin bemüht. Man hört auch nichts mehr davon.


Was meinst du mit "bemühen"?
Sarrazin wollte man schon früher aus der SPD rausschmeißen. Bei Edathy forderte der komplette SPD-Bundesvorstand den Parteiausschluss und es gab monatelange Verhandlungen darüber. Wenn er freiwillig hätte gehen wollen, dann hätte ihn niemand daran gehindert.
Und hättest du meinen Post vollständig gelesen, hättest du dir auch denken können, warum man davon nichts mehr hört.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "bemühen"?
> Sarrazin wollte man schon früher aus der SPD rausschmeißen. Bei Edathy forderte der komplette SPD-Bundesvorstand den Parteiausschluss und es gab monatelange Verhandlungen darüber.
> Und hättest du meinen Post vollständig gelesen, hättest du dir auch denken können, warum man davon nichts mehr hört.



Man konnte es damals aber nicht und jetzt ist er noch drin. Völlig egal wo er lebt.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Seine Parteimitgliedschaft "ruht". Er selber hat angekündigt, nicht mehr nach Deutschland zurückkehren zu wollen. Rein "physikalisch" hat er sich also selber ausgeworfen . Politisch hat er ohnehin nichts mehr zu sagen; er ist auch offiziell kein Politiker mehr, da keinerlei Mandate besitzt und auch keine Ämter mehr bekleidet. 

Meinst du, es ist so einfach, jemanden aus einer Partei zu werfen, wenn dieser das nicht freiwillig tun will? Die gesetzlichen Hürden sind verdammt hoch, deswegen hat es bei Sarrazin überhaupt erst so lange gedauert und hat bei Edathy - bislang - gar nicht geklappt. Legt einer freiwillig seine Ämter/Mandate nieder, kann/wird ihn niemand daran hindern. Da beide das nicht frewiliig tun wollten, ist ein Parteiausschluss nach dem Parteiengesetz in Deutschland recht kompliziert.


----------



## Poulton (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier kann man schön sehen wie abgespaced die neue SPD Führung ist, völlig Ideologie verhaftet, da sind soagr die Linken weiter.


Was Bartsch da äußert, ist nichts weiter als das, was schon seit Jahr und Tag im Parteiprogramm und Themenpapieren der Linkspartei steht. Aber anscheinend hat man sich dafür nie wirklich interessiert...
Einkommensteuer - Fraktion DIE LINKE. im Bundestag
Und das stammt von 2013.


----------



## Mancko (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Änderung des Steuertarifs. Der Grundfreibetrag wird auf 9.300 Euro erhöht, so dass mindestens ein Bruttolohn in Höhe von 12.000 Euro im Jahr steuerfrei bleibt. Der Spitzensteuersatz wird wie zu Helmut Kohls Kanzlerzeiten auf 53% (ab einem zu versteuernden Jahreseinkommen in Höhe von 65.001 Euro) angehoben. Der sogenannte Mittelstandsbauch wird beseitigt, indem die Steuerbelastung bis zum Spitzensteuersatz linear ansteigt. Letzteres senkt nicht nur die Steuerbelastung von mittleren Einkommen, sondern schwächt zugleich die so genannte kalte Progression ab.



Spitzensteuersatz sollte man wie in den 60ern beim 15 fachen des Durchschnitts verlangen und nicht beim 1,5fachen wie heute. 65.000 Euro Jahreseinkommen sind m.E. kein Wert wo ein Spitzensteuersatz erhoben werden sollte. 



> Abschaffung der Abgeltungsteuer. Kapitalerträge wie Zinsen, Dividenden und Kursgewinne werden zum persönlichen Steuersatz statt pauschal mit dem Satz der Abgeltungsteuer in Höhe von 25% besteuert.


Dann aber bitte wie es damals üblich war mit kompletter Steuerfreiheit ab 1 Jahr Haltedauer oder alternativ eben Anrechnung von Verlusten gegen das Jahreseinkommen ohne Wenn und Aber. Nu Rosinen picken ist nicht. Darüber hinaus natürlich unbegrenzte Anrechnung von Gewerbe und Köperschaftssteuer. Wenn mein Unternehmen mir eine Dividende ausschüttet als Firmeninhaber, dann wurden bereits im Vorfeld massiv Steuern abgeführt. In München mit höchstem Hebesatz ist das saftig. Da sind die Forderung völlig fernab jeder Realität.

Zur Erinnerung für die LINKE. Dividenden betreffen nicht nur irgendwelche anonymen Daytrader oder Investoren auf den Caymen Islands sondern eben ganz normale Mittelstandsbetriebe.



> Reichensteuer für Einkommensmillionäre. Jeder Euro, der ein zu versteuerndes Jahreseinkommen in Höhe von 1.000.000 Euro übersteigt, wird mit 75% besteuert.



Das dürfte dann wohl eher in die Kategorie unrealisierbar wandern oder zumindest zu steigender Kreativität bei der Wohnsitzanmeldung (Muss wahrscheinlich dann nicht mal Dubai, Katar & Co sein. Die Briten sind vor der Haustüre) und der Strukturierung von Total Compensation Paketen führen. Towers Watson, Hay, Aon Hewitt & Co. würde das sicherlich freuen und kräftige Beraterumsätze bescheren.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Dann soll man aber auch wie früher die Gehälter anpassen. Damals waren die Abstände kleiner.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Dann soll man aber auch wie früher die Gehälter anpassen. Damals waren die Abstände kleiner.



Schlechte Idee. Größere Abstände zeigen, dass es aufwärts geht und nicht stagniert.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Natürlich die unteren Schichten sollen bitte nicht profitieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Natürlich die unteren Schichten sollen bitte nicht profitieren.



Die wird es immer geben. Es gibt immer einfache Arbeiten, die fast jeder machen kann. Wenn jetzt da der Lohn zwangsweise erhöht wird, dann werden die das als Auftragsarbeit anbieten und dann arbeiten die "selbstständig". So wird das z.B. bei Hermes-Fahrern gemacht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Natürlich. Wenn man die Lohnabstände verringert verringern sich die Löhne. Verursacht es übrigens weil man einzeln dagegen klagen muss. Wäre es direkt verboten könnten die sich das Konzept in die Haare schmieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Natürlich. Wenn man die Lohnabstände verringert verringern sich die Löhne.


Und das ist wiederum schlecht für fast alle.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht.
Mit Hartz 4 gibt es ein Mindesteinkommen.
Ergo macht man auch ein Höchsteinkommen. Alles, was darüber ist, wird vom Staat einkassiert und fertig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht.
> Mit Hartz 4 gibt es ein Mindesteinkommen.
> Ergo macht man auch ein Höchsteinkommen. Alles, was darüber ist, wird vom Staat einkassiert und fertig.



Wer dann noch etwas Resthirn im Kopf hat wird dann eben nicht mehr Einkommen haben. Ich bin doch nicht blöd und arbeite einen Teil für Umme und gebe es dem Staat.
Überlege dir mal, wie unrealistisch deine Forderung ist.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wer dann noch etwas Resthirn im Kopf hat wird dann eben nicht mehr Einkommen haben. Ich bin doch nicht blöd und arbeite einen Teil für Umme und gebe es dem Staat.
> Überlege dir mal, wie unrealistisch deine Forderung ist.



Denk doch mal weiter. Wieso sollte dann ein Unternehmen einem Manager noch 10 Millionen pro Jahr bezahlen?
Du kannst es auch anders angehen.
Der Unterschied zwischen niedrigstem und höchstem Einkommen innerhalb eines Unternehmens darf das 20 Fache nicht mehr überschreiten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Denk doch mal weiter. Wieso sollte dann ein Unternehmen einem Manager noch 10 Millionen pro Jahr bezahlen?


Weil es ihn behalten will. Es gibt keine Mauer um Deutschland und wenn es im Ausland signifikant mehr Kohle gibt wird der Arbeitsplatz einfach dorthin verlegt (eventuell auch nur virtuell).
Wenn wir so weitermachen werden immer mehr Leute das einfach umgehen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und das ist wiederum schlecht für fast alle.


Du stellst einfach so Behauptungen auf. Ohne Grundlage. Aber gut Verbesserungen für ein paar Millionen wäre auch zu viel verlangt. Halten ja auch nur das Land am laufen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Echt? Deutsche Manager sind international gefragt? Nenne doch mal 10 Top Manager aus Deutschland, die große Weltkonzerne leiten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du stellst einfach so Behauptungen auf. Ohne Grundlage. Aber gut Verbesserungen für ein paar Millionen wäre auch zu viel verlangt. Halten ja auch nur das Land am laufen.



Die bleiben einfach auf ihrem Lohnniveau und die anderen bekommen weniger.
Warum sollten die mehr bezahlen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Deutsche Manager sind international gefragt? Nenne doch mal 10 Top Manager aus Deutschland, die große Weltkonzerne leiten.



Ist völlig egal woher die kommen, aber es hat einen Grund, dass die nicht nur den Gehalt eines Arbeiters bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist völlig egal woher die kommen, aber es hat einen Grund, dass die nicht nur den Gehalt eines Arbeiters bekommen.



Ach so, ist also egal.
Gut. Wieso bekommen sie denn so viel Geld? Liegt das daran, dass der Aufsichtsrat eines Unternehmens das Gehalt genehmigt und kann das sein, dass im Aufsichtsrat eines Unternehmes auch Leute sitzen, die zuvor in dem Unternehmen im Vorstand saßen -- also eine direkte Beziehung zu ihrem Nachfolger haben?
Für mich klingt das eher alles nach Vetternwirtschaft.
Sigmar Gabriel -- man kennt den ehemaligen Dicken Siggi -- wechselt in den Aufsichtsrat der Deutschen Bank.
Was will der denn da? Hat der einen Plan?
Nö, hat er nicht. Aber als Wirtschaftsminister unter Merkel hat er maßgeblich dazu beigetragen, dass sich die Deutsche Bank auf Kosten der Steuerzahler gesund stoßen konnte.
Eine Hand wäscht die andere.


----------



## Andregee (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schlechte Idee. Größere Abstände zeigen, dass es aufwärts geht und nicht stagniert.


Entweder du gehörst zur absoluten Topelite oder du hast noch nicht begriffen, daß auch dein Stand, so er aktuell noch über anderen verweilt, früher oder später zu den Verlierern der Kapitalkonzentration gehören wird. Es gibt immer noch größere Haufen als deine und die ziehen auch dein aktuelles Häufchen magisch an 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du stellst einfach so Behauptungen auf. Ohne Grundlage. Aber gut Verbesserungen für ein paar Millionen wäre auch zu viel verlangt. Halten ja auch nur das Land am laufen.



Hab mal ne Stellenanzeige von einem Pflegeheim gesehen wo der kfm. Angestellte viel mehr bekommt als der exam. Pflegefachkraft obwohl der Markt leer gefegt ist und desaströse Notstand herrscht. 
Angebot und Nachfrage + freie Markt funktioniert in der Pflege nicht:p 

In 10 Jahren wird es lustig, bis dahin muss ich da raus


----------



## seahawk (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Gabriel muss aus der SPD geworfen werden!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Gabriel muss aus der SPD geworfen werden!


Gegen was hat er denn da Verstoßen?
Ist Glaubwürdigkeit in er Parteimitgliedschaft verpflichtend?


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Komisch sonst bist du der erste der gegen die SPD schießt. Aber wenn sich jemand verkauft und seine Kontakte versilbert ist das kein Problem.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Komisch sonst bist du der erste der gegen die SPD schießt. Aber wenn sich jemand verkauft und seine Kontakte versilbert ist das kein Problem.



Unglaubwürdigkeit ist bei der SPD doch schon lange an der Tagesordnung. Mich hat das jetzt nicht sonderlich gewundert.


----------



## seahawk (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gegen was hat er denn da Verstoßen?
> Ist Glaubwürdigkeit in er Parteimitgliedschaft verpflichtend?



Parteischädigendes Verhalten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Parteischädigendes Verhalten.



Dann hätten Sie auch den Politclown Nahles rauswerfen müssen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Weil?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Weil?



Sie sich wie ein Clown aufgeführt hat (Ich mach mir die Welt..., Ab morgen kriegen sie in die Fresse) und das einige ehemalige SPD-Wähler einfach abgestoßen hat.
Aber da habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn die sich selbst zerlegen.


----------



## seahawk (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann hätten Sie auch den Politclown Nahles rauswerfen müssen.



Das ist wohl nicht vergleichbar zum Wechsel in den Aufsichtsrats einer kapitalistischen Bank.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Was die Glaubwürdigkeit angeht, finde  ich es immer problematisch, wenn Politiker in irgendwelchen Aufsichtsräten der Wirtschaft sitzen.
Und wenn sie danach noch in die Vorstände gehen, was ich noch schlimmer finde.
Verbieten kann man es ihnen nicht. Hat aber einen komischen Beigeschmack.
Gerade wenn man  Politiker in einer sozialen Partei war, welche eigentlich Arbeitnehmer und kleine Leute vertreten sollte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



> Gerade wenn man  Politiker in einer sozialen Partei war, welche eigentlich Arbeitnehmer und kleine Leute vertreten sollte.


Zeigt vielleicht auch, dass man das nicht mehr ist.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man  Politiker in einer sozialen Partei war, welche eigentlich Arbeitnehmer und kleine Leute vertreten sollte.



Guck dir Wolfgang Clement oder Gerhard Schröder oder Hannelore Kraft an.
Gerade Kraft, die direkt nach ihrer Wahlniederlage in den Aufsichtsrat von RAG gegangen ist.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ja u.a. deswegen schreibe ich das ja.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Mancko schrieb:


> Spitzensteuersatz sollte man wie in den 60ern beim 15 fachen des Durchschnitts verlangen und nicht beim 1,5fachen wie heute. 65.000 Euro Jahreseinkommen sind m.E. kein Wert wo ein Spitzensteuersatz erhoben werden sollte.



Da fehlen in der Tat einige zusätzliche Steuerstufen über dem heutigen Maximum. Bzw.: Man sollte die albernen Stufen einfach abschaffen, die sind ein Relikt aus Zeiten in denen rein praktische Gründe eine Vereinfachung auf Rechenschieberniveau erforderten. Heute wäre ein gleitender, assymptotischer Faktor überhaupt kein Problem.



> Dann aber bitte wie es damals üblich war mit kompletter Steuerfreiheit ab 1 Jahr Haltedauer oder alternativ eben Anrechnung von Verlusten gegen das Jahreseinkommen ohne Wenn und Aber. Nu Rosinen picken ist nicht.



Was ist daran Rosinenpicken? Wenn ich meine Arbeitskraft zu Markte trage und dafür Unkosten habe, aber keine entsprechenden Einnahmen bei rauskommen, bleibe ich auf der Differenz auch sitzen. Wieso sollte das mit jemandem, der selbst auf der faulen Haut liegt und sein Geld zum arbeiten schickt (schon mal ein Euro-Bündel ein Feld bestellen sehen? Ich auch nicht.) anders sein? Wenn du deine Verzockerei der Allgemeinheit in Rechnung stellen möchtest, dann beanspruche ich umgekehrt ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen, falls sich der Arbeitsmarkt nicht so darstellt, wie ich das gern hätte.



> Zur Erinnerung für die LINKE. Dividenden betreffen nicht nur irgendwelche anonymen Daytrader oder Investoren auf den Caymen Islands sondern eben ganz normale Mittelstandsbetriebe.



Wo schütten GmbHs denn bitteschön Dividenden aus?
Oder reden wir hier wieder von dem ""Mittelstand"", der 10 Standorte rund um den Globus mit zusammen mindenstens 9 stelligem Jahresumsatz hat?




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schlechte Idee. Größere Abstände zeigen, dass es aufwärts geht und nicht stagniert.



Dann sollten wir schleunigst dein Einkommen auf 1 € reduzieren. Das wäre ein schöner Unterschied zum Durchschnitt und somit ein Fortschritt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Deutsche Manager sind international gefragt? Nenne doch mal 10 Top Manager aus Deutschland, die große Weltkonzerne leiten.



Nicht "Manager aus Deutschland", sondern Manager, die heute deutsche Weltkonzerne leiten. Sagt ja niemand, dass die aus Deutschland kommen müssen (auch wenn es durchaus möglich wäre, 10 und mehr aufzuzählen, wenn du "Weltkonzern" so definierst, dass es davon ein paar 100 Stück weltweit gibt - siehe "Mittelstand"), aber deutsche Unternehmen können auch niemanden mehr anheuern, wenn sie nur noch das Einkommen einer Kleinstadt voller Normalsterblicher bieten. Deswegen gilt, wie so oft: Strikte Verbote führen am freien Markt entweder zu großen Schäden oder bleiben wirkungslos. (je nach Härte)
Aber bei einem gleitenden Element (ich wäre dafür, den Unternehmenssteuersatz am Einkommen des Bestverdieners oder/und Eigentümers festzumachen ) steht es dem Unternehmen dann frei, Einzelpersonen den Haushalt ganzer Staaten in die Hand zu drücken, wenn es ihnen das denn wirklich, wirklich wert ist.




seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist wohl nicht vergleichbar zum Wechsel in den Aufsichtsrats einer kapitalistischen Bank.



Verglichen mit Gabriels Politik ist der Rückzug Gabriels aus letzterer ja wohl geradezu eine parteifördernde Maßnahme.


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder reden wir hier wieder von dem ""Mittelstand"", der 10 Standorte rund um den Globus mit zusammen mindenstens 9 stelligem Jahresumsatz hat?


Erinnert mich an die Erbschaftssteuer, wo Quandt und Co euphemisch zu "Familienunternehmern" werden (in anderen Ländern würde man soetwas als Oligarchen bezeichnen).


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Sigmar Gabriel teilt ganz schön aus:

Gabriel greift Kuehnert an: "Koennte wiederkommen, wenn er gearbeitet hat" - FOCUS Online

Partei : 
    Sigmar Gabriel wirft SPD kollektives Fuehrungsversagen vor


----------



## seahawk (2. März 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Wer? Ach Gabriel, der alte Verräter der linken Idee.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Auf mich wirkt das wie persönliche Rache. Nicht gerade förderlich für die SPD.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkt das wie persönliche Rache. Nicht gerade förderlich für die SPD.



Dafür förderlich für die individuelle Freiheit.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Ach, den Siggi nimmt doch eh keiner mehr für voll.


----------



## Adi1 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, den Siggi nimmt doch eh keiner mehr für voll.



Pst, nicht weitersagen ...,

doch...,

flüster ...,

der soll die Tür offen halten,
falls Schröder keinen Bock mehr hat.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hS3Vw-H_hCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Er hatte einen ausgeprägten Ego.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Und wie Merkel beleidigt geguckt hat.
Aber am Ende hat der Demokrat Putin den armen Gerd aufgenommen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Die SPD in der Krise - das Ende der großen Koalition?*

Das ist ja auch schon uralt.

Na klar,

der Gerd hat doch für eine große Familie zu sorgen,

da kann man schonmal ein Auge zudrücken.


----------



## seahawk (4. Mai 2020)

Forderung von SPD-Fraktionschef: Streit ueber US-Atomwaffen in Deutschland | tagesschau.de

Endlich wird die Partei wach und macht mal wieder etwas richtig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2020)

In diesem Bereich stimme ich der SPD ausnahmsweise  mal zu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Forderung von SPD-Fraktionschef: Streit ueber US-Atomwaffen in Deutschland | tagesschau.de
> 
> Endlich wird die Partei wach und macht mal wieder etwas richtig.



"Die Partei" leider nicht. Ebensowenig wie sie eine wissenschaftlich fundierte Corona-Politik macht, nur weil Lauterbach ein paar schlaue Interview-Antworten geben kann. Das sind leider nur Einzelmeinungen innerhalb der Partei, die sich ja gerade in Rüstungsfragen nun wirklich schon sehr lange nicht mehr mit Ruhm bekleckert hat.


----------



## seahawk (5. Mai 2020)

Ja, hier muss die Parteiführung endlich ein Machtwort sprechen und den Kauf von amerikanischen Atombombern durch Deutschland unterbinden.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein bodenloser Schwachsinn!
> 
> Die SPD hat im Koalitionsvertrag , die atomare Teilhabe zugesichert, wenn das den sicherheitspolitischen Geisterfahrern und Vollpfosten Mützenich, Esken und Borjans nicht passt, sollen sie die Koalition verlassen, dann können wir Neuwahlen abhalten und die Leute können darüber entscheiden, was sie davon halten und wie die SPD allgemein die Bundeswehr parteipolitisch instrumentalisiert, ich freue mich jetzt schon.



War das nicht mal so, dass wenn man Bojans und Esken wählt, dass man auch gleichzeitig das Ende der großen Koalition wählt?
Zumindest hatte ich das mal so in Erinnerung, dass sie mit dem Kredo nach vorne gelaufen sind.
Aber die Doppelspitze ist nach den Bundestagswahlen 2021 eh Geschichte. von daher stört es mich nicht, was die beiden da faseln.


----------



## seahawk (5. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein bodenloser Schwachsinn!
> 
> Die SPD hat im Koalitionsvertrag , die atomare Teilhabe zugesichert, wenn das den sicherheitspolitischen Geisterfahrern und Vollpfosten Mützenich, Esken und Borjans nicht passt, sollen sie die Koalition verlassen, dann können wir Neuwahlen abhalten und die Leute können darüber entscheiden, was sie davon halten und wie die SPD allgemein die Bundeswehr parteipolitisch instrumentalisiert, ich freue mich jetzt schon.
> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum diese "neue" linke Truppe der Bevölkerung nicht reinen Wein einschenkt und das Ziel, die Wiedervereinigung mit der Partei der Linken, öffentlich bekannt gibt, dann wissen wenigstens alle woran sie sind!



Da bin ganz bei Dir, das Ende der großen Koalition und eine Fusion mit der Linken wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Mai 2020)

Auch in der CDU sollte man wissen das der kalte Krieg vorbei ist.


----------



## seahawk (5. Mai 2020)

Und Trump eine größere Gefahr als Putin ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Mai 2020)

Jein. Da Russland ja die Politik der USA stark beeinflusst.


So oder so, die Außenpolitik der meisten Staaten ist eh zum kotzen. Da nehmen sich Russland und die USA 0.

Wobei Russland wohl auch mittelfristig keinen Krieg mit uns plant. Beeinflussung? Klar. Einmischung innere Belange um die Beziehungen der EU-Länder zu stören? Natürlich.

Aber Krieg? Da hat man nichts zu gewinnen. 

Und selbst wenn, was sollte eine nukleare Teilhabe daran ändern? Entweder die USA stehen uns als Verbündeter bei, dann stünde die Gefahr einer nuklearen Eskalation im Raum, oder sie tun es nicht und da helfen und dann keine Miniatombomben auf die wir eh keinen Zugriff bekommen (und selbst wenn uns die Codes fehlen).


----------



## Poulton (5. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Glück auf!


Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Mit wem soll die Union dann koalieren? Schreihals Lindner und die Wingel von der FDP?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein bodenloser Schwachsinn!
> 
> Die SPD hat im Koalitionsvertrag , die atomare Teilhabe zugesichert, wenn das den sicherheitspolitischen Geisterfahrern und Vollpfosten Mützenich, Esken und Borjans nicht passt, sollen sie die Koalition verlassen, dann können wir Neuwahlen abhalten und die Leute können darüber entscheiden, was sie davon halten und wie die SPD allgemein die Bundeswehr parteipolitisch instrumentalisiert, ich freue mich jetzt schon.
> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum diese "neue" linke Truppe der Bevölkerung nicht reinen Wein einschenkt und das Ziel, die Wiedervereinigung mit der Partei der Linken, öffentlich bekannt gibt, dann wissen wenigstens alle woran sie sind!



Im Koalitionsvertrag steht auch was von Klimaschutz und sozialer Gerechtigkeit. Und iirc eine PKW-Maut. Von daher: Das Ding ist das Papier nicht wert, auf das es gedruckt wurde - und das liegt ausnahmesweise nicht an der Papiermenge. Was dagegen nicht drinsteht: Die Form der nuklearen Teilhabe. Und sich von Trumpistan dazu erpressen zu lassen, US-Rüstungskonzerne zu bezahlen, ist definitiv nichts, was man kommentarlos hinnehmen sollte.


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein mit den Grünen oder hast du von den wichtigen Grünen in den letzten Jahren diese Fordrung gehört?


Das liest sich etwas anders: Nukleare Teilhabe" beenden - statt in Atomwaffen investieren: Bundestagsfraktion Buendnis 90/Die Gruenen
und das ist vom 27.03.2020. Also nicht eine uralte Kamele aus Zeiten, in denen Bonzo noch US-Präsident und Schmidt Kanzler war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was soll denn bezahlt werden, was hier in Deutschland nicht eigenhändig verschlampt wurde?
> 
> Es geht darum einen "Stop Gap"/Zwischenlösung als Ersatz für den Tornado zu finden, weil die Mühlen fast 40 Jahre auf den Buckel haben und der Ersatz aus Europa nicht vor 2035-2040 zur Verfügung steht.
> Gott sei Dank hat man sich nicht dazu entschlossen die F-35 (m.A. nach der größte Flop aller Zeiten) einzukaufen, sondern will die F-18 Super Hornet als ausgereiften Jagdbomber kaufen, ganz einfach weil der Tornado zu alt ist um noch zu fliegen und sonst nichts anderes auf dem Markt ist. Hier geht es nicht nur, um die atomare Teilhabe, die ohne Jagdbomber nicht möglich ist, sondern Deutschland hätte dann ab 2024 gar keine Jagdbomber Geschwader mehr und würde dadurch auch sämtliche anderen Fähigkeiten in diesem Bereich verlieren, da hängt noch einiges mehr drann!



Äh - nein. Guck dir an, wie viele Tornados wir noch haben und wie viele F-18 gekauft werden sollen. Und wie viele Eurofighter. Der politischen Diskussion zu Folge sollen letztere die Jagdbomberfunktion der Tornados übernehmen. Die F-18 sind nur für ECM, Aufklärung und nukleare Teilhabe zuständig (wobei die für letzteren Zweck natürlich auch konventionelle Waffen einsetzen werden, aber dafür braucht man keinen extra Typ einzuführen). Für ECM und Aufklärung gäbe es aber auch noch andere Alternativen und eigentlich sogar für den Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen, wenn man das dann unbedingt braucht. Z.B. die Rafale kann all das, ist in ihrer Ausrichtung sogar näher am Tornado dran, hat eine direkte Nachfolgelinie im Eurofigther-Nachfolger und noch ein paar Synergieeffekte aus anderen europäischen Luftfahrtprojekten nebst natürlich der guten nachbarschaftlichen Beziehungen zu Frankreich. Was ihr fehlt und was auch allen Eurofightern-Modifikationen fehlt:
Eine Zertifizierung für die amerikanische B-61.

Das ist der einzige Selling-Point der F-18E - sie ist schon für US-Nuklearwaffen freigegeben. Eurofighter, Rafale, Gripen oder etwaige weitere nicht-US-Alternativen wären für die nukleare Teilhabe an den bislang in Deutschland gelagerten Waffen darauf angewiesen, dass Trumpistan kurzfristig europäische Konkurrenz prüft und freigibt, damit Great-again-Rüstungskonzerne einen lukrativen Auftrag verlieren. Auch wenn ich sehr für sorgfältigste Prüfungen im Bereich Nukleartechnik bin: Es gibt gute Gründe anzunehmen, dass das nicht passieren wird und keiner dieser Gründe ist technischer Natur.



> Diese Chaos Truppe von der SPD (Mützenich, Esken, Bojarns) wollen das Auslaufen der Tornado Geschwader einfach politisch benutzen, um die atomare Teilhabe abzuschaffen, dabei interessiert es sie einen Scheißdreck welche anderen wichtigen militärischen Fähigkeiten Deutschland dadurch noch verliert, inklusive 10 Jahre Ausbildungsverlust auf einem Waffensystem.



Also wenn du schon auf jemandem besimmtes mit dem Finger zeigen willst, dann bitte auf die Partei, die die letzten 15 Jahre keine Nachfolgerentwicklung angestoßen hat: Die Union. 2005 war eine Ablöse der Nuklear-Tornados noch nicht auf der Agenda, damals waren noch nicht einmal alle Phantom-Nachfolger bestellt. (Und sie wurden von der Union dann auch nicht mehr bestellt.)

(Das heißt nicht, dass die SPD sicherlich lieber die nukleare Teilhabe ganz auflösen als z.B. auf französische Technik umstellen wollte. Da gibt es schließlich viele gute Gründe für, die aber in den Militärtechnik-Thread gehören.)



> Das ist nichts anderes als völlig bescheuerte sicherheitspolitische Geisterfahrerei, denn das es keinen Tornado Ersatz aus Europa gibt, liegt nicht an den USA, sondern an den deutschen und auch teilweise europäischen Politikern! Der Rest in Europa, die auch Tornados im Einsatz hatten, kaufen die teuere F35



Auch Italien ersetzt seine Tornados primär durch Eurofighter, nicht durch Lightnings. Zieht man die F-35B als Harrier-Nachfolger ab, die rund die Hälfte der ursprünglichen Bestellung ausmachten, steht es 121 Eurofighter zu 45 F-35. England hat sich ebenfalls wegen der Harrier-Ablöse auf die F-35 festgelegt, auch wenn sie es wenigstens konsequent durchziehen und auch alle anderen Anwendungsbereiche damit abdecken wollen. (Also genau das, was AKK mit ihrer Mischbeschaffung nicht macht.)



> Und nein der Euriofighter kann den Tornado nicht ohne massive Modifikationen und Entwicklung ersetzen und das dauert halt, weil man es schlicht und einfach vor 10-15 Jahren verpennt hat oder nicht sehen wollte!



Da würde mich mal interessieren, warum eine Ausstattung des Eurofighter mit ECM und Aufklärungspods deiner Meinung nach 15 Jahre dauern würde. Beides ging beim Tornado soweit ich weiß in deutlich kürzerer Zeit und da wurde die Technik komplett neu entwickelt. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass wir für diese beiden Einsatzwecke sogar noch für 10 Jahre Tornados bereithalten könnten.
(Wir sehen uns im Militärtechnikthread?)


----------



## seahawk (7. Mai 2020)

Man muss die SPD einfach loben, dass nun mehr linkes Personal in hohe Posten gebracht wird und es ist gut eine Frau als Wehrbeauftragte zu bekommen, die der Bundeswehr distanziert gegenüber steht. Sie wird pazifistische Überlegung sicher über die Wünsche des militärisch-industriellen Komplex stellen.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss die SPD einfach loben, dass nun mehr linkes Personal in hohe Posten gebracht wird und es ist gut eine Frau als Wehrbeauftragte zu bekommen, die der Bundeswehr distanziert gegenüber steht. Sie wird pazifistische Überlegung sicher über die Wünsche des militärisch-industriellen Komplex stellen.



Ja, ist halt so ein "Dr. Sommer-Team-Posten",
quasi ein Kummerkasten für die Bundeswehr. 

So nach dem Motto:
"Für die ganz große Karriere hat es nicht gereicht,
wir parken die Frau erstmal,
vlt. gibt es später noch eine sinnvolle Verwendung."


----------



## seahawk (7. Mai 2020)

Ich denke die meisten Soldaten werden das anders sehen. Gerade weil der derzeitige Wehrbeauftragte auch eigentlich sehr geschätzt wird und den Job sogar weiter machen wollte. Nur wollte das die SPD im Rahmen einer strikten Linksausrichtung nicht. Es wäre völlig falsch, wenn Soldaten dass so verstehen würden, dass innerparteiliche Interessen für die SPD schwerer wiegen als die Interessen der Soldaten. Niemals könnte dass den Eindruck verfestigen dass bestimmte Parteien kein Interesse an der Bundeswehr haben und sie ablehnen und es wäre wirklich verwerflich und eine massive Schuld der militärischen Führung wenn das mehr Zustimmung zu rechten Parteien in der Truppe auslösen würde.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Damit bewegt sich die SPD auf 10-15%.


Ist doch prima.


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2020)

Frau Hoegel wird eine exzellenten Job machen. Sie hat bereits oft bewiesen sich in neue Themen einzuarbeiten und ein klar linke und pazifistische Wehrbeauftragte ist ein notwendiges Gegengewicht zu militärisch-industriellen Komplex und rechter Tendenzen in der Bundeswehr. Sie kann aktiv die Entmilitarisierung der Bundeswehr begleiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Besser kann man es nicht aufschreiben und genau das wid 2021 eintreten, trotz aller idealistischen Luftschlösser, in denen Linke anscheinend leben!
> Wehrbeauftragte Hoegl: SPD tanzt nach der linken Pfeife
> 
> Damit bewegt sich die SPD auf 10-15%.



Auch wenn ich zustimme, dass die derzeitige Selbstmontage an Peinlichkeit höchstens noch von einigen AFD-Manövern überboten wird: Glaub wirklich irgendwer, dass die SPD mit einem wirtschaftskonservativen Profil bessere Wahlchancen hätte?
Oder äußert da nur jemand den Wunschtraum, dass doch gar keine Partei ihm unliebsame Positionen vertreten darf, auch nicht solche Parteien, die er sowieso nie wählen würde?

In derzeit von der Union besetzten Themen hat die SPD keine realen Chancen, etwas zu gewinnen und trotz aller Rechtstümmelei der Hinterbänkler wird die Union bis zur nächsten Wahl keinen Teil der Mitte von sich aus abgeben. Linke und Grüne dagegen malträtieren Wähler weiterhin mit genug fragwürdigen Nischenaussagen, sodass eigentlich jeder einen Grund finden kann, sie nicht zu wählen - wenn ihm die SPD bei den wichtigen Themen ein gleichwertiges Angebot ohne Schrott dazwischen präsentiert. Am ihrem linken Rand könnte die SPD also, wenn sie es kompetent anstellen würde, deutlich mehr Wähler hinzugewinnen als an ihrem rechten Rand. (Natürlich ist sie nicht kompetent, weswegen das ganze trotzdem nicht aufgeht. Aber nur weil der Ausführende für alles zu unfähig ist, ist die Grundidee ja nicht gleich verkehrt. Versuche, sich ein konservativeres Profil zu geben, würde die SPD auch bis auf einen Bruchteil vermasseln und der Bruchteil wäre dann auch noch schädlich fürs Gesamtergebnis.)

Gleichzeitig steigert die SPD durch Fischen am linken Rand ihre Chance auf eine Regierungsbeteiligung zusätzlich, in dem sie Koalitionskandidaten das Wasser abdreht. L/G/S/U 5/10/15/40%, also "SPD klaut den Grünen die Stimmen", ergibt (wenn die FDP nicht 10+ schafft. ) eine Neuauflage der großen Koalition. Semi-Win für SPD. 10/15/20/30% wären natürlich, also "SPD klaut der Union so viele Stimmen, dass sie sich Verluste an Linke und Grüne leisten kann und dann als großer Partner in RRG auftritt" wäre natürlich besser, ist aber vollkommen utopisch. Die größte Gefahr für die SPD ist derzeit sowas wie 5/15/15/35%, also "SPD klaut der Union ein paar Stimmen, verliert aber auch an die Grünen", denn das ergibt Schwarz-Grün.
=> Die SPD kämpft nicht mit der Union um die Führung in einer Koalition, sondern mit den Grünen darum, wer der Juniorpartner wird. Um dieses Duell zu gewinnen sind Angriffe auf die Grünen der richtige Weg.

Und es ist garantiert kein Zufall, dass die SPD die bei eh-egal-Themen wie Rüstung fährt (bei denen aufgrund der langen Entscheidungszeiträume sowieso fast immer später nachgebessert wird) und nicht beispielsweise bei Klimaschutz, Verkehr oder gar sozialer Gerechtigkeit. Um da gegen Grün und Linke zu punkten müsste sie nämlich knallhart sozialdemokratische Punkte verteidigen und damit würde sie künftige Einigungen mit der Union deutlich erschweren.


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2020)

Wobei das auch schlimm ist, dass hier Parteipolitik über allem steht. Man echauffiert sich zu recht über rechte Tendenzen in der Bundeswehr und bringt dann so eine Nummer, bei der ein geschätzter Wehrbeauftragter, der gerne weiter im Amt bleiben möchte, abgelöst wird um Parteipolitik zu machen und die Ablösung hat von dem Themenfeld null Ahnung und auch null Beziehung zum Thema. So bestätigt man auch die AfD Behauptung, dass sich die GroKo null für das Wohl der Soldaten interessiert.


----------



## Sir Demencia (8. Mai 2020)

Ich war in meinen jungen Jahren lange Zeit überzeugter SPD- Wähler. Bis Gerhard Schröder kam. Und mit ihm die Agenda 2010, der Rentenbetrug  und der restliche Ausverkauf unsres Gesundheitssytems. Für alle, die mit dem Thema Gesundheitssytem nicht ganz so vertraut sind hier ein Guckst Du. Da wird der böse Mist recht gut beschrieben. 
Die SPD bekommt in den letzten Jahren den wohlverdienten "Lohn" für ihre Politik der letzten 20 Jahre präsentiert. Und da war war nicht viel positives fürs Volk dabei. 
Eine sog. "Arbeiter- Partei", die seit Jahrzehnten immer nur nen Bückling vor den Mächtigen der Wirtschaft macht ist aufgrund von Profillosigkeit einfach unwählbar UND überflüssig geworden. Die SPD ist keine Partei der Arbeitnehmer mehr. Und eine Partei, die die Interessen der Arbeitgeber vertritt haben wir bereits mit CDU/CSU und FDP. Da braucht es keine SPD. Und somit möge sie den Weg, den sie eingeschlagen hat weitergehen und dann endlich in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden. Denn genau da gehört sie hin. Da wähle ich doch lieber die FDP, die sich zumindest noch gegen Dinge, wie eine VDS und ähnliches wehrt. Oder ich wähle lieber eine CDU/ CSU. Da weiss ich woran ich bin. Nähmlich das die ersteinmal die Interessen der Wirtschaft vertreten und wenn dann noch was überbleibt, ist das dann für's Volk. Ist ja zumindest mal ne ehrliche Ansage. 
Aber vielleicht kann sich der eine oder andere Wähler ja auch noch, so wie ich für die Linke begeistern. Die plärren zwar sehr laut nach einer Form von "Sozialismus", der so nicht unbedingt  machbar ist. Aber dort, wo sie in Entscheidungsverantwortung sind, machen sie gar keinen soo schlechten Job. Und es wäre mal wieder ein "brauchbarer" und klarer Gegenpol zur Union. 

Und so bliebe nur zu sagen: "Who the f...k is SPD?"


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2020)

Die SPD war nie eine unternehmerfeindliche Partei auch nicht vor Schröder. Die SPD war mal die Partei des kleinen Mannes, die sich dafür einsetzte,  dass der fair bezahlt wurde und dass seine Kinder eine reale Chance haben mal kein kleiner Mann mehr zu sein, sondern den sozialen Aufstieg zu schaffen. Gerechtigkeit bezog sich damals noch auf eine Chancengleichhheit und nicht nur auf Verteilungsgerechtigkeit. Sie stand aber auch für Sicherheit, Stabilität und Ordnung  sowie echte Gleichbehandlung. Ich denke viele der heutigen 30-50 jährigen verdanken ihre Karriere und ihren relativen Wohlstand der SPD, die dafür gesorgt hatte dass auch Kinder von Arbeitern und Angestellten kostenfrei auf die Uni gehen konnten, wenn sie das Talent und die Befähigung hatten. Ihre Politiker kamen zu großen Teilen aus dem aktiven Arbeitsleben, heute kommen sie meist aus einem abgebrochenen Studium und den Jusos und haben früh eine Parteikarriere begonnen. 

Vor allem aber ist die Partei eine Partei der Ideologie aus dem Elfenbeinturm geworden, die einfach mit der Realität nicht mehr im Einklang steht. Das sieht man von der Lokal- bis zur Bundespolitik. Da demonstriert man vor einem neuen Amazonverteilzentrum gegen die nicht tarifliche Bezahlung der 300 neuen Arbeitsplätze, verhindert im Stadtrat dann aber die Veröffentlichung eines Berichts zum Thema "Schwarzarbeit und Mindestlohnverletzungen in Barbershops, Shishabars und Friseurhandwerk"  weil das einen rassistischen Eindruck machen würde. Eine Debatte über zunehmende rassistisch und religiös motivierte Angriffe auf Deutsche Kinder und jugendliche in Stadtteilen mit hohen Migrationshintergrund wählt man von der Tagesordnung, fordert aber einen Bericht der Verwaltung zur Entscheidung ob nun ein Gender / oder Gender * in den Verwaltungsschreiben eingeführt wird. Chancengleichheit bedeutet bei der SPD heute nicht mehr, dass der Kandidat mit der besten Leistung und Qualifikation genommen wird, sondern der Kandidat mit der richtigen Herkunft, dem richtigen Geschlecht und der richtigen sexuellen Orientierung. Eine übergewichtige, lesbische  Frau aus Ostdeutschland mit Migrationshintergrund ist bei der SPD heute für alles qualifiziert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Vor allem aber ist die Partei eine Partei der Ideologie aus dem Elfenbeinturm geworden, die einfach mit der Realität nicht mehr im Einklang steht. Das sieht man von der Lokal- bis zur Bundespolitik. Da demonstriert man vor einem neuen Amazonverteilzentrum gegen die nicht tarifliche Bezahlung der 300 neuen Arbeitsplätze, verhindert im Stadtrat dann aber die Veröffentlichung eines Berichts zum Thema "Schwarzarbeit und Mindestlohnverletzungen in Barbershops, Shishabars und Friseurhandwerk"  weil das einen rassistischen Eindruck machen würde. Eine Debatte über zunehmende rassistisch und religiös motivierte Angriffe auf Deutsche Kinder und jugendliche in Stadtteilen mit hohen Migrationshintergrund wählt man von der Tagesordnung, fordert aber einen Bericht der Verwaltung zur Entscheidung ob nun ein Gender / oder Gender * in den Verwaltungsschreiben eingeführt wird. Chancengleichheit bedeutet bei der SPD heute nicht mehr, dass der Kandidat mit der besten Leistung und Qualifikation genommen wird, sondern der Kandidat mit der richtigen Herkunft, dem richtigen Geschlecht und der richtigen sexuellen Orientierung. Eine übergewichtige, lesbische  Frau aus Ostdeutschland mit Migrationshintergrund ist bei der SPD heute für alles qualifiziert.


Der Genderwahn wurde von der SPD immer unterstützt, jetzt soll sie die Suppe auch auslöffeln.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Mai 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Ich war in meinen jungen Jahren lange Zeit überzeugter SPD- Wähler. Bis Gerhard Schröder kam. Und mit ihm die Agenda 2010, der Rentenbetrug  und der restliche Ausverkauf unsres Gesundheitssytems. Für alle, die mit dem Thema Gesundheitssytem nicht ganz so vertraut sind hier ein Guckst Du. Da wird der böse Mist recht gut beschrieben.
> Die SPD bekommt in den letzten Jahren den wohlverdienten "Lohn" für ihre Politik der letzten 20 Jahre präsentiert. Und da war war nicht viel positives fürs Volk dabei.
> Eine sog. "Arbeiter- Partei", die seit Jahrzehnten immer nur nen Bückling vor den Mächtigen der Wirtschaft macht ist aufgrund von Profillosigkeit einfach unwählbar UND überflüssig geworden. Die SPD ist keine Partei der Arbeitnehmer mehr. Und eine Partei, die die Interessen der Arbeitgeber vertritt haben wir bereits mit CDU/CSU und FDP. Da braucht es keine SPD. Und somit möge sie den Weg, den sie eingeschlagen hat weitergehen und dann endlich in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden. Denn genau da gehört sie hin. Da wähle ich doch lieber die FDP, die sich zumindest noch gegen Dinge, wie eine VDS und ähnliches wehrt. Oder ich wähle lieber eine CDU/ CSU. Da weiss ich woran ich bin. Nähmlich das die ersteinmal die Interessen der Wirtschaft vertreten und wenn dann noch was überbleibt, ist das dann für's Volk. Ist ja zumindest mal ne ehrliche Ansage.
> Aber vielleicht kann sich der eine oder andere Wähler ja auch noch, so wie ich für die Linke begeistern. Die plärren zwar sehr laut nach einer Form von "Sozialismus", der so nicht unbedingt  machbar ist. Aber dort, wo sie in Entscheidungsverantwortung sind, machen sie gar keinen soo schlechten Job. Und es wäre mal wieder ein "brauchbarer" und klarer Gegenpol zur Union.
> ...



Bertelsmann Stiftung hat immer seine Finger im  Spiel. 


Die Anstalt Folge habe ich noch  nicht gesehen, Ende wäre mal Traum.    gab auch eine Folge über Altenpflege.
YouTube
YouTube
Komplette Folge 
YouTube


Also die Leute in meinem Umfeld (Gesundheit Branche) kranken/altenpfleger  etc. waren fast alle SPD Wähler, die meisten wählen nun die linke. Sind auch oft die einzigen die einem bei Demos unterstützen, wenn es um Thema Pflege geht, und über den Thema aufmurkt.

Denke nicht das unter CDU  Führung eine 180 Grad Wendung in Gesundheitsystem gibt, und von der FDP und SPD erwarte ich auch nichts.

Aber mal gucken Vlt ändert sich ja was wegen Corona , naja bin eher pessimistisch ^^ 

Die Leute verdrängeln wieder alles schnell und vergessen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei das auch schlimm ist, dass hier Parteipolitik über allem steht. Man echauffiert sich zu recht über rechte Tendenzen in der Bundeswehr und bringt dann so eine Nummer, bei der ein geschätzter Wehrbeauftragter, der gerne weiter im Amt bleiben möchte, abgelöst wird um Parteipolitik zu machen und die Ablösung hat von dem Themenfeld null Ahnung und auch null Beziehung zum Thema. So bestätigt man auch die AfD Behauptung, dass sich die GroKo null für das Wohl der Soldaten interessiert.



Wir haben leider bei den beiden (naja: mittlerweile anderthalb) großen Parteien, zunehmend aber auch bei den Grünen, der FDP und der Linken, spätestens seit der Jahrtausendwende eine massive Verschiebung von der sach- zur personenzentrierten Politik. In den 90ern waren die Aufregen "5 DM pro Liter", "die Rente ist sicher", "Krieg in Jugoslawien", "Asylantenmassen", "Atomausstieg", etc. (Auflistung mit subjektiven Schwerpunkten). Personalien wurden nur beim Kanzlerkandidaten breitgetreten, aber das waren dann halt auch Charactere wie Kohl, Schröder oder Stoiber, die es nicht vertragen haben, wenn man sie übersieht. Aber heute? Geht es fast nur noch darum, wer einen Job macht, nicht wie er ihn macht.

In der aktuellen Berichterstattung wird sich intensiv damit auseinandergesetzt, dass die SPD wegen Wählerrückgang künftig weniger gute Posten zu vergeben hat und Högl halt schon längst eine Aufwertung verdient hatte. Scheißegal, ob das tatsächlich die dahinterliegende Strategie war oder einfach nur Klüngelei oder sonstwas - wäre es für den Wähler nicht interessanter zu erfahren, was für möglicherweise anwendbare Vorqualifikationen sie hatte? Oder was ihr Vorgänger hätte besser machen können? Nö, dafür scheint sich niemand zu interessieren oder zumindest berichtet niemand darüber und die Berichte werden trotzdem bereitwillig konsumiert und zitiert. (Q.E.D.: oben)

Und so läuft das seit über 10 Jahren in der gesamten deutschen Politik. Als Ergebnis spielt es überhaupt keien Rolle mehr, wie jemand arbeitet, sondern nur wie er (oder seine Parteigenossen) seine Person präsentieren. Und da die Wähler diese Taktik honorieren (Union, emporschießen der Grünen, sämtliche Wahlergebnisse der FDP) ist haben politische Spitzenpositionen heute eben die gleichen Anforderungen wie alle anderen Positionen im Showbiz: Selbstdarstellung muss man können, alles andere ist Nebensache.




seahawk schrieb:


> Die SPD war nie eine unternehmerfeindliche Partei auch nicht vor Schröder. Die SPD war mal die Partei des kleinen Mannes, die sich dafür einsetzte,  dass der fair bezahlt wurde und dass seine Kinder eine reale Chance haben mal kein kleiner Mann mehr zu sein, sondern den sozialen Aufstieg zu schaffen.



Jein. Die SPD war Partei der Arbeiter und das ist wörtlich zu nehmen. Deswegen steht ihre Tür auch immer für die Industrielobbys offen. Aber die SPD hatte, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, nie ein Ohr fürs Präkariat. Um die ganzen niederen Dienstleistungsjobs hat sich wenig gekümmert, nur um den ohnehin schon überdurchschnittlich verdiendene VW-Mitarbeiter. Der wurde dann zwar als "kleiner Mann" bezeichnet, aber seitdem auch Frauen zum Haushaltseinkommen beitragen, ist man da eigentlich schon im Mittelstand (also dem echten Mittelstand, nicht dem mit der Yacht). Und der wählt zu einen zunehmend CDU, weil er eben längst Häuslebauer ist, und zum anderen wird dieser Arbeiter insgesamt immer seltener und die bislang und weiterhin von der SPD vernachlässigten Berufsgruppen eine Etage tiefer, die werden immer mehr. Und die haben gar keinen Grund, die SPD irgendwie attraktiv zu finden. Die haben die schon in den 90ern nur gewählt, weil Schröder immer noch das kleinere Übel gegenüber Stoiber war. Aber seitdem man mit einer Stimme für die SPD trotzdem einen CDU-Kanzler/in bekommt, ist auch dieser Bonus weg. Ich vergebe meine Erststimme, die in den 90ern noch aus genau obiger Überlegung heraus an die SPD ging, schon seit langem nur noch symbolisch an Kandidaten, die mehr Beachtung verdient hätten, aber nicht meine dringendste Wahl sind.


----------



## seahawk (9. Mai 2020)

Die SPD hängt halt noch in der BRD der frühen 80er, als die Zielgruppe aus Arbeitern und Angestellten von großen Konzernen und dem öffentlichen Dienst noch  größer war und sich selbst noch nicht zum eher CDU-wählenden Mittelstand zählte. Dazu hat man sich bei Thema politische Korrektheit an die Grünen angepasst. Ein Partei, die von der Zeit überholt wurde und sich auch gar nicht ändern möchte. Und so verliert man weiter die nach sozialer Gerechtigkeit strebenden Wähler an die Linken, die nach Sicherheit und Ordnung strebenden an die CDU und in den Kerngebieten verliert man die Kernwähler sogar an die AfD weil, die von den multikulturellen Fantasien der SPD auch genug haben und deren Sorge beim Thema jugendliche Migranten nicht das Wohl der Kinder in Griechenland abdeckt,  sondern eher das zerkratzte eigene Auto und die beschmierte Hauswand.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber die SPD hatte, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, nie ein Ohr fürs Präkariat.


Doch, hat sie. Aber das war zu Zeiten, als Willy Brandt Kanzler war und noch kurz danach. In der Zeit sind auch eine ganze Reihe von Gesetzen beschloßen worden, welche u.a. eine weitere Demokratisierung der Gesellschaft über die Politik hinaus brachten, z.B. das 76er Mitbestimmungsgesetz, oder den Zugang der unteren Bevölkerungsschichten zu höherer Bildung verbesserten.
Lehren aus dem Wahlkampf 1972: Eine bessere Welt ist immer noch moeglich - Debatten - FAZ
Wahlenthaltung als Klassenwahlverhalten: Neuere Befunde aus der Wahlforschung zum Zusammenhang von Prekarisierung, sozialer Fragmentierung, sozialräumlicher Klassenbildung und Wahlbeteiligung (PDF)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die haben die schon in den 90ern nur  gewählt, weil Schröder immer noch das kleinere Übel gegenüber Stoiber  war.


In den 90er Jahren gab es auch noch einen recht starken linken Parteiflügel um Lafontaine.




seahawk schrieb:


> aus Ostdeutschland


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


Edit: Aber da die Grünen erwähnt wurden:  Das größte Kuriosum ist auch weiterhin: Die Grünen  haben die Agenda 2010, Steuersenkungsorgien für Reiche und Unternehmen, "Liberalisierung" der Finanzmärkte, etc. damals fleißig mitgetragen. Das ganze sogar mit noch  größerer Mehrheit als die SPD, wenn man sich die Abstimmungsprotokolle  von damals anschaut. Denen hängt man das heute leider nicht an...


----------



## seahawk (9. Mai 2020)

Die Grünen werfen sich das ja auch nicht immer wieder selber vor.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Grünen werfen sich das ja auch nicht immer wieder selber vor.


Oder man zählt zu den Profiteuren:


> Infolge des Generationeneffekts hat sich die Grünen-Wählerschaft in der  sozialen Zusammensetzung stark verändert. Die Jungwähler aus den  1980er-Jahren sind heute beruflich, familiär und gesellschaftlich  arriviert. Die "Verbürgerlichung" der Grünen ist daran ablesbar, dass  ihre Wähler nicht nur über die höchsten Bildungsabschlüsse verfügen,  sondern auch überdurchschnittlich verdienen. Vornehmlich im  Dienstleistungs- und Bildungsbereich beschäftigt, lassen sie sich  sozialstrukturell den neuen Mittelschichten zuordnen. Unter Arbeitern,  Arbeitslosen und gering Qualifizierten konnte die Partei dagegen bisher  nur wenig Unterstützung verbuchen. Am schwächsten bleibt ihr Zuspruch  bei den Über-60-Jährigen (Probst 2013: 530 f.).
> [...]
> Fragt man nach Einstellungen und politischen Positionen, so haben  sich die Grünen von der Homogenität der einstigen Milieupartei weit  entfernt. Ihre Wähler stehen heute nur noch in gesellschaftspolitischen  Fragen klar links, nicht mehr dagegen in der Sozial- und  Wirtschaftspolitik. Die im Wahlprogramm 2013 geforderten  Steuererhöhungen lehnten sie z.B. mehrheitlich ab. [...]


Wahlergebnisse und Waehlerschaft der GRUENEN | Parteien in Deutschland | bpb

Man möchte fast von grün gestrichenen Lindner sprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Doch, hat sie. Aber das war zu Zeiten, als Willy Brandt Kanzler war und noch kurz danach.



Okay, bis in die frühen 70er reicht meine Perspektive dann doch nicht zurück. Wobei ein leichter Zugang zu Hochschulbildung praktisch auch heute erst ab den von mir oben genannten Schichten gewährleistet ist, darunter wäre noch viel zu tun.



> Edit: Aber da die Grünen erwähnt wurden:  Das größte Kuriosum ist auch weiterhin: Die Grünen  haben die Agenda 2010, Steuersenkungsorgien für Reiche und Unternehmen, "Liberalisierung" der Finanzmärkte, etc. damals fleißig mitgetragen. Das ganze sogar mit noch  größerer Mehrheit als die SPD, wenn man sich die Abstimmungsprotokolle  von damals anschaut. Denen hängt man das heute leider nicht an...



Abstimmungsergebnisse werden nur selten beachtet; sind in Anbetracht von Fraktionszwängen meist auch uninteressant. Wichtiger ist, wer Gesetze ausgearbeitet hat und wie sie zu den eigenen Standpunkten passten. Die Grünen sind damals nicht mit Sozialthemen angetreten und haben weder die Agenda noch Steuer- und Finanzpolitik ausgearbeitet. Also bloße im-Rahmen-des-Koalitionsvertrages-dafür-stimmer werden sie nicht als aktive Akteure wahrgenommen. Genau wie der SPD umgekehrt niemand Bonuspunkte für einen durchgeplanten Atomausstieg, für die ökologische Agrarwende oder das EEG zuschreibt, obwohl diese grünen Entwürfe natürlich mit SPD-Stimmen verabschiedet wurde. Sowas kommt der SPD aber an anderer Stelle auch zu gute: PPP, Freihandelsabkommen, etc. werden mehrheitlich der Union angelastet, obwohl da der kleine Grokopartner fleißig beteiligt war.

Abgesehen davon wird auch die SPD nicht wegen der Verschiebung von Lohnnebenkosten zu Arbeitnehmern, den Krankenkassenzuzahlungen und -leistungskürzungen oder den Renteneinschränkungen fertig gemacht, sondern die Agenda 2010 meist auf HartzIV runtergebrochen. Und da ist die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung bis heute gegen ein BGE und für "fördern und fordern", an der Bürokratiereduktion durch die Zusammenlegung diverser Hilfen gibt es sowieso nichts auszusetzen. Was großflächig kritisiert wird, ist der zu niedrige ALGII-Satz und der wurde eben nicht von Rot-Grün bis heute vorgelegt, sondern damals explizit zur kurzfristigen Evaluation ausgeschrieben und seitdem mehrfach geändert, gar auf eine andere Berechnungsgrundlage gestellt. Und zwar mehrheitlich unter Schwarz-Rot, wofür man der SPD eine erhebeliche Schuld zuspricht, was man aber nicht den Grünen anhängen kann


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

Aufstieg mit Ausstieg: Kuehnert gibt Juso-Vorsitz fuer Bundestag auf | GMX


----------



## seahawk (10. August 2020)

Scholz zur SPD-Kanzlerkandidatur: "Ich will gewinnen" | tagesschau.de

Einer der Erfinder des menschenunwürdigen Zwangssystems Hartz IV soll es nun überwinden. Danke SPD, ich könnte kotzen. Niemand glaubt Scholz, dass er für den Linksruck steht, den die Partei gerade braucht.


----------



## keinnick (10. August 2020)

Inwiefern war Olaf Scholz einer der "Erfinder" des, wie Du es nennst "menschenunwürdigen Zwangssystems Hartz IV". Darüber kann ich nichts finden.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

Einen besseren Kandidaten haben sie leider nicht.
Scholz macht immer einen kompetent-sachlichen Eindruck und ist sehr nüchtern.
Leider fehlt ihm meiner Meinung nach Charisma.
Aber besser als Martin Schulz ist er auf jeden Fall.
Naja, der nächste Kanzler wird eh kein SPD Mann.
Die können froh sein wenn sie nicht unter 10% rutschen.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

Als die SPD die Gelegenheit hatte mit Rot-rot-grün da haben sie ihre Chance nicht genutzt.
Jetzt reicht es nicht mehr.


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2020)

Man braucht wieder mal einen Politprofi,
welcher einen längerfristigen Plan hat,
wohin unser Land steuern soll.

Gerne auch mit Ecken und Kanten,
aber nicht so ein PR rundgeschliffenes Zeug lustlos
verkündet.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Man braucht wieder mal einen Politprofi,
> welcher einen längerfristigen Plan hat,
> wohin unser Land steuern soll.



Solange er nicht aus Österreich kommt.


----------



## Lotto (11. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Scholz zur SPD-Kanzlerkandidatur: "Ich will gewinnen" | tagesschau.de
> 
> Einer der Erfinder des menschenunwürdigen Zwangssystems Hartz IV soll es nun überwinden. Danke SPD, ich könnte kotzen. Niemand glaubt Scholz, dass er für den Linksruck steht, den die Partei gerade braucht.



Die SPD hat leider niemanden sonst mit "format" (extra klein geschrieben). Mit Scholz halten sie evtl. ihr Ergebnis, mit jedem anderen Hansel würd es weiter Richtung 5% gehen.
Gewählt wird sowieso bei 80% der Leute nach Gewohnheit und nach Sympathie des Kanzlerkandidaten, ansonsten würde Merkel/CDU nicht seit gefühlter Ewigkeit auf dem Thron hocken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die SPD hat leider niemanden sonst mit "format" (extra klein geschrieben). Mit Scholz halten sie evtl. ihr Ergebnis, mit jedem anderen Hansel würd es weiter Richtung 5% gehen.


Ich würde Andrea Nahles vorschlagen, eventuell toppt sie die 15 %.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist auch nur eher Mythos, denn für eine Koalition braucht man politische Schnittmengen, die es 2013 so nicht zwischen SPD/Grüne auf der einen Seite und der Partei der Linken einfach nicht im ausreichenden Maße auf Bundesebene gab, das es für eine Koalition gereicht hätte!


Ich denke es hätte mehr Schnittmengen gegeben als mit der CSU oder FDP.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke es hätte mehr Schnittmengen gegeben als mit der CSU oder FDP.



Grüne und FDP passen nicht wirklich zusammen, Erstere wollen einfach zu viel verbieten.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Grüne und FDP passen nicht wirklich zusammen, Erstere wollen einfach zu viel verbieten.


Und die FDP würde der Wirtschaft am Liebsten komplett freien Lauf geben. Ohne Regeln.


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Grüne und FDP passen nicht wirklich zusammen, Erstere wollen einfach zu viel verbieten.


Naja, also in der Drogenpolitik vertreten beide recht ähnliche Ansichten.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Man braucht wieder mal einen Politprofi,
> welcher einen längerfristigen Plan hat,
> wohin unser Land steuern soll.
> 
> ...


Der letzte der im entferntesten darauf passte war Schröder samt Agenda 2010.
Ihre Beteiligung daran versucht die SPD bis heute zu leugnen. 


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Grüne und FDP passen nicht wirklich zusammen, Erstere wollen einfach zu viel verbieten.


Über die Jungdemokraten haben Sie lange sogar aus der selben Jugendorganisation rekrutiert.
Erst der Schwenk der FDP auf reinen Wirtschaftsliberlismus hat da Abgründe aufgetan.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was hat die FDP mit der Wahl 2013 zu tun, sie wurde aus dem Bundestag gewählt mit 4,6%?


Ich meine das generell.



> Was soll die Einzelaufzählung des CSU, wo doch jeder weiß, dass CDU/CSU eine Fraktionsgemeinschaft bilden und nur als Union in Koalitionsverhandlungen gehen?


Die CSU hat trotzdem ihren Einfluss.



> Vielleicht solltest du dir nochmal die politischen Aussagen der Parteien zu 2013 anschauen, was teilweise heute noch Gültigkeit hat, allerdings ist die SPD in dieser Zeit um einiges weiter nach Links gewandert.
> Zwischen der Linkspartei und der SPD und Grünen, gab und gibt es fundamentale Differenzen zum Thema Außen-, Sicherheits- und Europapolitik , dass umfasst Nato, EU, Bundeswehr, Polizei, Verfassungsschutz etc.
> Falls das irgendwie entfallen ist, hat die SPD NOCH und die Grünen über jeden Zweifel erhaben, ein klares Bekenntnis zur Westbindung, Nato, Bundeswehr und EU, was man von der Linken nicht behaupten kann, was schon jegliche Koalition auf Bundesebene infrage stellt! Dazu standen sowohl Grüne als auch SPD, 2013, deutlich hinter den Arbeitsmarkreformen, die die Linke unter allen Umständen abschaffen wollten.
> Insoweit musst du mal erklären wo die großen Schnittmengen zwischen SPD/Grünen und der Linken 2013 lagen?!


Bei Verteidigungs - und Aussenpolitik mag das zutreffen. Im Bereich Sozialpolitik, Gesundheit, Umwelt, Arbeit und Bildung gab/gibt es viele Schnittmengen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Man braucht wieder mal einen Politprofi,
> welcher einen längerfristigen Plan hat,
> wohin unser Land steuern soll.
> 
> ...



Wir hatten vor 20 Jahren Schröder, Stoiber, Künast, Gysi, Möllemann,... auf Spitzenpositionen. Das war zwar auch schon etwas runder als Helmut Schmidt oder Strauß, aber alle mal mit Charakter und, was eigentlich wesentlich wichtiger sein sollte als die Visage an der Spitze, mit Inhalten in den Wahlprogrammen. Gewählt wurde Mrs. Teflon mit Larifari und Großkonzerngeschenken. Und dann nochmal. Und dann nochmal. Und dann nochmal. Ich hasse es auch, dass die Parteien nur noch PR und Populismus, aber keine Politik und erst recht keine Staatlichkeit mehr machen, aber wenn der Wähler nur genau das honoriert, bekommt er halt genau das, wonach er verlangt. Leider ist das mittlerweile soweit gediehen, dass gar keiner der im Bundestag vertrenden Parteien noch zielgerichtete Politik zuzutrauen ist - aber man muss (und sollte) sich in einer Demokratie ja auch nicht auf die beschränken, die schon mal erfolgreich waren.


----------



## seahawk (14. September 2020)

Kommunalwahl in NRW: Norbert Walter-Borjans sieht Trendwende für die SPD
					

Die SPD hat sich bei den Kommunalwahlen in Nordrhein-Westfalen als zweitstärkste Kraft hinter der CDU behauptet. Die Grünen gewannen hinzu, landeten indes landesweit auf dem dritten Platz. Die SPD kam nach dem vorläufigen Endergebnis der landesweiten Auszählungen auf 24,3 Prozent, sie verliert...




					www.vorwaerts.de
				




Zweitstärkste Kraft in NRW ist heute ein Erfolg für die SPD, wo sind wir nur hingekommen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Kommunalwahl in NRW: Norbert Walter-Borjans sieht Trendwende für die SPD
> 
> 
> Die SPD hat sich bei den Kommunalwahlen in Nordrhein-Westfalen als zweitstärkste Kraft hinter der CDU behauptet. Die Grünen gewannen hinzu, landeten indes landesweit auf dem dritten Platz. Die SPD kam nach dem vorläufigen Endergebnis der landesweiten Auszählungen auf 24,3 Prozent, sie verliert...
> ...


In eine Welt, in der viele Leute verstanden haben, dass die SPD sie einschränkt, entweder direkt oder indirekt.


----------



## Andrej (14. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> In eine Welt, in der viele Leute verstanden haben, dass die SPD sie einschränkt, entweder direkt oder indirekt.


Durch was wenn ich dich fragen daft? Durch die Einführung des Mindestlohns? Oder durch den Versuch endlich genügend Kitaplätze zu schaffen?
Und jetzt sag mir nicht "Mietendeckel" oder die "Vermögenssteuer" die es niemals geben wird!

Wieso liegt dann die Partei  "Mehr Bretto vom Nutto" nicht vor allen anderen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. September 2020)

Der Mietendecken und die Mietpreisbremse sind derartige Beispiele.
Das Hauptproblem ist, dass es an bestimmten Stellen weniger Mietwohnungen als potentielle Mieter gibt.
Daraus resultiert in einem Markt (den wir hier erfreulicherweise haben) ein hoher Preis, da ein Mangel vorhanden ist und es genügend Leute gibt, die diesen Preis zahlen. 
Die SPD packt das Problem aber nicht an der Wurzel, sondern betreibt Symtombekämpfung, die gar nicht funktionieren kann und auch nicht funktioniert.

Das Konzept "Kopft durch die Wand" funktioniert einfach nicht.
Die SPD will Steuern erhöhen, daraus resultieren höhere Preise und zwar für alle. Schaut man sich dann an, wer daran am stärksten leidet wird man feststellen, dass es eher die Armen sind statt die Reichen.


----------



## seahawk (15. September 2020)

Dann muss man stärker umverteilen. Wir brauchen eine massive Umverteilung von Vermögen. Die SPD muss sich nun zu einem stramm linken (sozialistischen) Kurs bekennen, wenn sie eine Chance haben will.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. September 2020)

Dann müssten ja die SED und ihre Nachfolger PDS und DIE LINKE erfolgreich sein wie nie, sind sie aber erfreulicherweise nicht.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2020)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, dass immer noch soviele Menschen Parteien wählen, die dafür sorgen, dass die Wirtschaft teilweise machen kann was sie will. Und Menschen ausbeutet.
Aber es geht vielen noch verhältnismäßig (zu) gut. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.
Damit meine ich speziell die Unions und FDP Wähler. Wobei die FDP ja in den letzten Jahren wieder abgerutscht ist, seitdem sie Jamaika hat platzen lassen.

Aber auch von der SPD habe ich mich damals verarscht gefühlt, vor allem nachdem Schröder die "Sozialreformen" gemacht und danach in die Wirtschaft gegangen ist.
Ich finde es sowieso problematisch wenn Politiker aus der Wirtschaft kommen, in die Wirtschaft gehen und auch wieder zurück.
Dadurch entstehen Interessenskonflikte. Auch wenn sie dann wissen wie das alles funktioniert. Oder gerade dann.
Lobbyismus ist überall.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, dass immer noch soviele Menschen Parteien wählen, die dafür sorgen, dass die Wirtschaft teilweise machen kann was sie will. Und Menschen ausbeutet.



Du wirst mit Casting Shows abgelenkt.


----------



## seahawk (15. September 2020)

Nö, das ist schon geschickt gemacht und man nutzt den Egoismus des Menschen. Durch verzerrte mediale Berichterstattung  erlaubt man den Menschen keinen Blick auf das große Ganze und rechte Randgruppen schüren zusätzlich Hass. Wenn man immer nur sagt "Die Linke will euch etwas wegnehmen..." dann wirkt das abschreckend, weil niemals klargestellt wird welche Vorzüge linke Politik hätte.  Soziale Gerechtigkeit ist für alle gut, weniger Kriminalität. weniger Neid, weniger Egoismus, weniger Burnouts,... ist doch egal, wenn dann 10% vom Netto bei den Besserverdienern verschwinden, merken die sowieso nicht wirklich.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst mit Casting Shows abgelenkt.


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?



Na ja, die Regierung macht Politik für 10% der Bevölkerung, wurde aber überwiegend vom Rest der Bevölkerung gewählt.
Die Wähler haben eher den Eindruck, dass wenn sie die Union weiterhin wählen, alles so bleibt wie es ist. Veränderungen will letztendlich niemand. Denn Veränderungen bedeuten immer Verschlechterung, denn das kommuniziert die Regierung ja so, Exakt das habe ich  heute auch wieder so gesehen. Da wird gemeckert, dass es keine Prämie gibt, wenn man Verbrenner kauft und soo schlimm ist der Klimawandel ja nicht.
Es wird relativiert, abgelenkt und verschleppt. Also das, was auch Casting Shows machen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dann muss man stärker umverteilen. Wir brauchen eine massive Umverteilung von Vermögen. Die SPD muss sich nun zu einem stramm linken (sozialistischen) Kurs bekennen, wenn sie eine Chance haben will.





seahawk schrieb:


> Nö, das ist schon geschickt gemacht und man nutzt den Egoismus des Menschen. Durch verzerrte mediale Berichterstattung  erlaubt man den Menschen keinen Blick auf das große Ganze und rechte Randgruppen schüren zusätzlich Hass. Wenn man immer nur sagt "Die Linke will euch etwas wegnehmen..." dann wirkt das abschreckend, weil niemals klargestellt wird welche Vorzüge linke Politik hätte.  Soziale Gerechtigkeit ist für alle gut, weniger Kriminalität. weniger Neid, weniger Egoismus, weniger Burnouts,... ist doch egal, wenn dann 10% vom Netto bei den Besserverdienern verschwinden, merken die sowieso nicht wirklich.



Auf welcher Grundlage gehst du dann davon aus, dass diese Veränderung gewählt wird?
Wieviel Prozent erreicht die Linke, seit z.B. 2005 bei Bundestagswahlen?!

Linke Politik wird ganz einfach aus pragmatischen Gründen nicht gewählt, weil die absolute Mehrzahl der Bevölkerung aus praktischer Erfahrung weiss, dass ein Wirtschaftsleben eben nicht mit irgendeiner Form von Sozialismus funktioniert.
Wenn man sich die Ausführungen von einem Herrn Kühnert anhört der vom demokratischen Sozialismus schwärmt im Wirtschaftsleben, müssen sogar meine Freunde mit absolut linker Gesinnung herzlich lachen, da Unternehmen egal ob klein,, mittel oder groß, nicht mit Demokratie funktionieren, weil irgendeiner schlussendlich, die Entscheidungen treffen, die Verantwortung übernehmen und das (finanzielle) Risiko tragen muss. Auch die ständige Einbildung, dass die Wirtschaft nur aus Konzernen  und Banken besteht, wie das die Linke und Teile der SPD suggerieren führt zu gar nichts, da in Deutschland 70-80% der Unternehmen Klein und Mittelständler (Familienunternehmen) sind, die auch 70% der arbeitenden Menschen in Deutschland beschäftigen und dafür in den aller meisten Fällen, mit ihrem kompletten Privatvermögen haften.
In Deutschland gab es schon dutzende politische Versuche, die arbeitende Bevölkerung an der Prosperität von Unternehmen zu beteiligen, bis heute ohne durchschlagenden Erfolg, weil man natürlich gerne an den Gewinnen beteiligt werden möchte, aber nicht am Risiko.
Vor 4-5 Jahren gab es da die nette Anekdote von Herrn Lafontaine bei Frau Will, wie er skizzierte das die erste Werkshalle der Unternehmer baut und diesem auch gehört, die 2., 3. etc. Werkshalle aber dann den Arbeitnehmern.
Auf die Frage was denn passiert, wenn es dem Unternehmen schlecht geht und man es verkleiner oder sanieren oder Teile verkaufen muss, wenn es aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht funktioniert, hatte er schlicht und einfach keiner Antwort und fand das profan, passiert aber jeden Tag bei hunderten von Firmen im Wirtschaftsleben.

Ein linker angestrebter Sozialismus ist in keinster Weise dazu geeignet, erfolgreich zu wirtschaften, alleine schon weil die Zeit zur Entscheidungsfindung niemals ausreichen würde, erfolgreich am Wirtschaftsleben teilzunehmen und konkurrenzfähig zu sein und da wir nunmal nicht auf einer Insel Deutschland abgekoppelt vom Rest der Welt leben, wird sich das auch nicht durchsetzen.

Man kann durchaus am Steuer und Abgaben-System Teile ändern, aber im internationalen Vergleich hat Deutschland schon eine sehr hohe Abgabenquote, was auch immer von den "Linken" unterschlagen wird, insoweit kann man da auch nicht unendlich dran drehen, denn der deutsche Sozialstaat mit seinen gebratenen Tauben, ist neben den Nordländern, ziemlich einmalig auf der Welt.
Auch gibt es für eine Abgabenlast auch mal eine juristische Schranke durch das GG.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> weil irgendeiner schlussendlich, die Entscheidungen treffen, die Verantwortung übernehmen und das (finanzielle) Risiko tragen muss.



Das ist ja das Problem. Die Unternehmen tragen doch das unternehmerische Risiko praktisch nicht mehr, Alles wird abgewälzt. Entweder auf die Arbeitnehmer, oder auf den Staat.
Läuft es gut, werden die Gewinne abgeschröpft. Läuft es nicht, wird nach dem Staat geschrieen, der doch einspringen soll.
Das beste Beispiel ist mal wieder die Autoindustrie -- für die ich letztendlich auch arbeite -- oder die Lufthansa.
Wirklich schlimm ergeht es aktuell den ganz kleinen Firmen. Ein Mann Unternehmen oder so. Die sind richtig am Arsch.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nö, das ist schon geschickt gemacht und man nutzt den Egoismus des Menschen. Durch verzerrte mediale Berichterstattung  erlaubt man den Menschen keinen Blick auf das große Ganze und rechte Randgruppen schüren zusätzlich Hass. Wenn man immer nur sagt "Die Linke will euch etwas wegnehmen..." dann wirkt das abschreckend, weil niemals klargestellt wird welche Vorzüge linke Politik hätte.  Soziale Gerechtigkeit ist für alle gut, weniger Kriminalität. weniger Neid, weniger Egoismus, weniger Burnouts,... ist doch egal, wenn dann 10% vom Netto bei den Besserverdienern verschwinden, merken die sowieso nicht wirklich.


Turbokapitalismus abgemildert durch Sozialstaat ist meiner Meinung nach nicht links. Und wo landet denn die Sozialkohle, zum größten Teil bei den Konzernen. Linke Politik wird doch nicht durch ungedeckte Ausgaben, wie etwa alle 2 Minuten ein kostenloser Bus, wie es die Linke fordert, repräsentiert, sondern durch tatsächliche Wirtschaftspolitik.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem. Die Unternehmen tragen doch das unternehmerische Risiko praktisch nicht mehr, Alles wird abgewälzt. Entweder auf die Arbeitnehmer, oder auf den Staat.
> Läuft es gut, werden die Gewinne abgeschröpft. Läuft es nicht, wird nach dem Staat geschrieen, der doch einspringen soll.
> Das beste Beispiel ist mal wieder die Autoindustrie -- für die ich letztendlich auch arbeite -- oder die Lufthansa.
> Wirklich schlimm ergeht es aktuell den ganz kleinen Firmen. Ein Mann Unternehmen oder so. Die sind richtig am Arsch.



Also du vergleichst jetzt die Corona Krise mit dem normalen Wirtschaftsleben?
Wenn dir das lieber ist, machen wir halt lieber gar nichts in einer so einmaligen Krise, aber beschwere dich nicht, wenn du dann länger keine Arbeit findest.
Ähm dir ist schon klar das jeder Einzelunternehmer seit April 9000€ beantragen konnte und dass das wohl in die nächste Runde geht?! Nach meiner Erfahrung im Bekanntenkreis, funtionierte das ziemlich reibungslos.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2020)

Nö, ich sehe das so, dass jede Entwicklung auch Möglichkeiten bietet. Das hat ja die Energiewende gezeigt. Man konnte in Windkraft investieren. Blöd ist eben, wenn die Regierung diese Energiewende in den Sand setzt, weil sie sich von der Kohle und Atomindustrie belabert lässt.
Nicht ohne Grund sind in der windkraft mehr Arbeitsplätze verloren gegangen als es Arbeitsplätze in der kohleindustrie gibt.
Meine Firma wird sich in den nächsten Jahren anpassen. Verhandlungen laufen schon mit Herstellern von Elektrofahrzeugen bzw. mit alternativen Antrieben. Man darf bei sowas nicht auf irgendwas warten sondern muss die Sache selbst in die Hand nehmen.
Aber das machen ja nicht alle. Die warten lieber darauf, was in Berlin entschieden wird und schauen dann, wo sie ihre Früchte abgreifen können.
Guck dir doch den Stromnetzausbau an. Was da abläuft ist ja lächerlich.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht ohne Grund sind in der windkraft mehr Arbeitsplätze verloren gegangen als es Arbeitsplätze in der kohleindustrie gibt.


Ich denke du meinst hier sicher die photovoltaik Industrie, sonst ergibt der Satz keinen Sinn.


Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Firma wird sich in den nächsten Jahren anpassen. Verhandlungen laufen schon mit Herstellern von Elektrofahrzeugen bzw. mit alternativen Antrieben. Man darf bei sowas nicht auf irgendwas warten sondern muss die Sache selbst in die Hand nehmen.
> Aber das machen ja nicht alle. Die warten lieber darauf, was in Berlin entschieden wird und schauen dann, wo sie ihre Früchte abgreifen können.



Das halte ich bezogen auf die Corona Krise für völlig falsch was du da schreibst, in einer Krise den "größten Arbeitgeber" in Deutschland absaufen zu lassen, der in den kommenden Jahren, sowieso eine riesen Transformation durchmachen muss, wäre so ziemlich das Schlimmste was man machen könnte.
Der Großteil der Bevölkerung hat noch gar nicht kapiert, dass Millionen von (Industrie) Arbeitsplätzen in den nächsten 10 Jahren auf dem Spiel stehen, eher verloren gehen werden, da ein Verbrennerautomobil halt wesentlich mehr Arbeitsschritte und somit auch Arbeitsplätze braucht, um produziert zu werden (Motoren und Getriebe). Diese Arbeitsplätze werden über das Jahrzehnt sukzessive eh wegfallen, was zu riesen Umbrüchen und Transformationen führen wird, auch bezogen auf Zulieferer und den örtlichen Handel rund um die Produktionsstandorte und Zuliefererbetriebe.
Genauso wird es einen weitreichenden Arbeitsplatzabbau in der Werkstatt und Reperaturszene geben, denn ein Elektro oder Wasserstoff Auto braucht eben keinen Ölwechsel und nur sehr eingeschränkte Wartungsintervalle.
Für so eine Transformation braucht man Zeit und muss sie abfedern, würdest du Corrona dazu nutzen, dass rapide einzuleiten, würden Hunderttausende Menschen sofort auf der Starße stehen und welche Auswirkungen das haben kann und auch wird an der Wahlurne, kannst du dir selber ausmalen.
Die Welt ist meistens komplizierter, als man sich das so vorstellt.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich denke du meinst hier sicher die photovoltaik Industrie, sonst ergibt der Satz keinen Sinn.



Doch, die Windkraftindustrie wurde wissentlich niedergemacht.
Dass die Photopoltaik im Eimer ist, ist klar, aber die letzten Gesetze haben eben auch die Windkraft zum Erliegen gebracht und da gehen jetzt eine Menge Arbeitsplätze verloren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Großteil der Bevölkerung hat noch gar nicht kapiert, dass Millionen von (Industrie) Arbeitsplätzen in den nächsten 10 Jahren auf dem Spiel stehen, eher verloren gehen werden, da ein Verbrennerautomobil halt wesentlich mehr Arbeitsschritte und somit auch Arbeitsplätze braucht, um produziert zu werden (Motoren und Getriebe). Diese Arbeitsplätze werden über das Jahrzehnt sukzessive eh wegfallen, was zu riesen Umbrüchen und Transformationen führen wird, auch bezogen auf Zulieferer und den örtlichen Handel rund um die Produktionsstandorte und Zuliefererbetriebe.



Ja, und?
Das ist nun mal so. Letztendlich muss man sich immer anpassen. England hat sich von einem Industrieland zu einem Dienstleistungsland verändert. 
Früher haben alle Kutschen gebaut und meckerten, weil das Auto die Kutschen abgelöst hat
Du kannst ja nicht ewig an etwas festhalten, nur weil du damit gutes Geld verdienst. Der Verbrennungsmotor ist nun mal jetzt am Ende seines Lebenszeitraums angekommen. Ob sich am Ende Lithium Ion Akkus durchsetzen, oder Wasserstoff Antriebe oder was ganz anderes, muss sich zeigen. Aber so bleiben wie jetzt, geht letztendlich nicht, wenn man nicht in den nächsten 50 Jahren die Lebensgrundlage zerstören will.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Genauso wird es einen weitreichenden Arbeitsplatzabbau in der Werkstatt und Reperaturszene geben, denn ein Elektro oder Wasserstoff Auto braucht eben keinen Ölwechsel und nur sehr eingeschränkte Wartungsintervalle.
> Für so eine Transformation braucht man Zeit und muss sie abfedern, würdest du Corrona dazu nutzen, dass rapide einzuleiten, würden Hunderttausende Menschen sofort auf der Starße stehen und welche Auswirkungen das haben kann und auch wird an der Wahlurne, kannst du dir selber ausmalen.
> Die Welt ist meistens komplizierter, als man sich das so vorstellt.



Absolut richtig. Nur ändert es nichts daran, dass du so, wie es jetzt ist, nicht weiter gehen kann. 
Das Problem ist aber, dass man seit 40 Jahren und länger weiß, dass sich das Klima ändern wird. Dass man schon viel früher hätte reagieren müssen. Aber die Industrie hat sich ja mit Händen und Füßen gewehrt. Und jetzt fällt das ganze vor die Füße und plötzlich laufen alle wie aufgescheuchte Hühner herum. Dabei wusste jeder, was kommen wird.
Die Probleme sind meiner Meinung nach Hausgemacht. Man hätte schon längst neue Wege einschlagen müssen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Nur ändert es nichts daran, dass du so, wie es jetzt ist, nicht weiter gehen kann.
> Das Problem ist aber, dass man seit 40 Jahren und länger weiß, dass sich das Klima ändern wird. Dass man schon viel früher hätte reagieren müssen. Aber die Industrie hat sich ja mit Händen und Füßen gewehrt. Und jetzt fällt das ganze vor die Füße und plötzlich laufen alle wie aufgescheuchte Hühner herum. Dabei wusste jeder, was kommen wird.
> Die Probleme sind meiner Meinung nach Hausgemacht. Man hätte schon längst neue Wege einschlagen müssen.



Das ist doch völliger Unsinn!
Seit wann gibt es  Lithium Ionen Akkus?
Ein funktionstüchtiges E-Auto (Reichweite) ist technisch erst seit 10-15 Jahren möglich, davor mit Blei Akkus eher unmöglich, dazu ist der Ressourcen Gewinn für Lithium Ionen eine Umweltkatastrophe sondergleichen, es werden Leuten Millionen von Litern eher Millionen Tonnen von Wasser entzogen, das die nicht mehr als Trinkwasser und zum Ackerbau zur Verfügung haben. Dazu muss erstmal unser Stromnetz für E-Autos oder Wasserstoff Autos (Wasserstoffgewinnung durch alternative Energien) angepasst werden.
Das Stromnetzt Ausbau wird nämlich von hunderten Bürgerintiativen behindert und verhindert, weil die Bevölkerung gerne Grün sein will, aber nicht bei Ihnen vor der Haustür. Insoweit werden Überlandleítungen und Pumpenkarftwerke von der Bevölkerung überall bekämpft, wo es geht. Man sollte immer die gesammte Wahrheit erzählen!


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2020)

Deswegen sag ich ja, dass man über mögliche Antriebskonzepte nachdenken muss. Aber eben schon vor 40 Jahren und nicht erst morgen.
Scheinbar wollen alle alles so lassen wie es ist
Dann darf man sich aber nicht wundern, wenn in 50 Jahren Milliarden Menschen nach Europa wollen.
Und die lassen sich durch nichts aufhalten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann darf man sich aber nicht wundern, wenn in 50 Jahren Milliarden Menschen nach Europa wollen.
> Und die lassen sich durch nichts aufhalten.


Vielleicht wäre das ja mal ein Ansatz: Einsehen, dass das nicht geht und entsprechend handeln.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das ja mal ein Ansatz: Einsehen, dass das nicht geht und entsprechend handeln.



Wir handeln längst entsprechend, wir zahlen anderen Staaten Geld, das möglichst keine/wenig Flüchtlinge  zu uns kommen, allerdings sind wir noch nicht so weit gegangen wie Australien, um mit Menschen zu handeln, nämlich Flüchtlinge einzusammeln, um sie dann in Lagern in "Drittstaaten" (Papua Neuguinea) zu konzentrieren/internieren, dass sie dort möglichst misshandelt, geschlagen und in den Selbstmord getrieben werden. Dafür bezahlt Australien Geld an diese Drittstaaten, während sie die Leute selber einsammeln zusammentreiben und dorthin "depotieren", ohne das diese die Möglichkeit haben das Land (Papua Neuguinea) wieder zu verlassen.
Das wäre so, als wenn Deutschland z.B. Polen dafür bezahlen würde Internierungslager zu unterhalten, in denen wir alle unsere  abgelehnten Asylbewerber deportieren, mit dem Witz, dass es kein australisches Asylrecht gibt, und  kein Flüchtling dieses auf einem Schiff der australischen Marine stellen kann.

Wir (Deutschland) und die EU unternehmen schon eine ganze Menge, Flüchtlinge von Europa fern zu halten. Zu behaupten da würde nichts gemacht werden, ist eher Propaganda oder totales Nichtwissen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir (Deutschland) und die EU unternehmen schon eine ganze Menge, Flüchtlinge von Europa fern zu halten. Zu behaupten da würde nichts gemacht werden, ist eher Propaganda oder totales Nichtwissen!


Ich dachte da eher an die Geburtenzahlen. Wenn das exponentiell weitergeht sieht es schlecht aus.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2020)

Geburtenkontrolle kann nur Politik im jemweiligen Staat angehen (siehe China), jede Einmischung von Außen, außer Geld und Medikamente für Geburtenkontrolle zur Verfügung zu stellen, kann wohl nicht wirklich jemand ernsthaft diskutieren wollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. September 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Frage ist deshalb auch nicht so sehr, ob E-Autos in ihrer derzeitigen Form der Weisheit letzter Schluss sind und eher, warum es mehr als 130 Jahre nach der Erfindung des Autos immer noch praktisch ausschliesslich Verbrennungsmotoren gibt.


Es gibt heute schon alltagstaugliche E-Autos. Nur die Kosten mehr, auch im Betrieb, da die Politik (da ist auch die SPD beteiligt) die Stromkosten künstlich in die Höhe treibt, in anderen Ländern zahlt man die Hälfte.

Zudem hängen an den Verbrennungsmotoren viele Arbeitsplätze, die will man nicht verlieren, sowohl die SPD als auch die Gewerkschaften ziehen an diesem Strang.
Die Elektromotoren benötigen prinzipbedingt viel weniger Wartung, ergo weniger Inspektion, weniger Ersatzteileverkauf, weniger Werkstattbesuche usw.
Kannst dir dann selbst ausmalen, wer da wieder auf die Barrikaden geht, wenn die E-Autos kommen.


----------



## JePe (15. September 2020)

Tja. Das darfst Du gerne so sehen und trifft am Ende eher eine Aussage ueber Dich als ueber die, ueber die Du da sprichst.

Denkanstoss - haetten vor 130 Jahren die Menschen genau so engstirnig und kleinteilig gedacht, wie Du es heute tust und auf andere extrapolieren moechtest, waere Deine Mutter nicht im Krankenwagen zu Deiner Entbindung gefahren, sondern auf einem Esel GTI dort hin geritten.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gibt heute schon alltagstaugliche E-Autos. Nur die Kosten mehr, auch im Betrieb, da die Politik (da ist auch die SPD beteiligt) die Stromkosten künstlich in die Höhe treibt, in anderen Ländern zahlt man die Hälfte.



Ich hab ein Elektroauto und die Aussage ist schlicht falsch.
Ein Elektrofahrzeug ist im Unterhalt günstiger, weil erstens der Strom pro Kilometer günstiger ist als Benzin und zweitens man weniger Aufwand in der Werkstatt hat, weil man weder Öl wechseln muss noch sich Gedanken über Zündkerzen, Nockenwellen noch Auspuffanlagen oder sonst was machen muss, was beim Verbrennungsmotor kaputt gehen kann.
Der einzige Unterschied sind die Anschaffungskosten. Deswegen bin ich auch von der deutschen Automobilindustrie enttäuscht, da sie es nicht schafft, ein Elektrofahrzeug anzubieten, das auch bezahlbar ist.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied sind die Anschaffungskosten. Deswegen bin ich auch von der deutschen Automobilindustrie enttäuscht, da sie es nicht schafft, ein Elektrofahrzeug anzubieten, das auch bezahlbar ist.


Dazu kommt das es wohl immer noch viel zu wenig Ladestationen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das es wohl immer noch viel zu wenig Ladestationen gibt.



Bei uns in der Stadt gibt es genau 3 Ladestationen. Alle drei werden vom ortsansässigen Energieversorger betrieben. Du musst dort registriert sein, um die Ladestationen nutzen zu können. Für außenstehende sind die Ladestationen nicht nutzbar. Was echt ein Witz ist.
Ich hab den Vorteil, dass ich in der Firma kostenlos aufladen kann.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Das ist so weder richtig noch falsch.
> 
> Richtig ist, dass das Konzept verbrennungsgetriebener Mobilitaet ("Auto") am ehesten auf den Motorwagen Nr. 1 zurueckgefuehrt werden kann - aus dem Jahr 1886. Beim diesem Motorwagen lief jemand nebenher, um Benzin nachzuschuetten. Ein "E-Auto" gab es bereits, tada!, fuenf Jahre zuvor. Deine Darstellung, es sei bis vor einigen Jahren eben nicht anders gegangen, ist so also nicht richtig - bis dahin hat man schlicht keine anderen Ansaetze verfolgt ... und ohne restriktive Gesetzgebung waere das mutmasslich bis heute nicht anders.
> 
> ...



Jetzt hast du mich ziemlich falsch interpretiert!
Ich kenne die Geschichte des E-Autos, aber was du so ein bischen vergessen hast ist, das Berta Benz bereits im August 1888, von Mannheim nach Pforzheim und wieder zurück fuhr und du weisst sehr genau das das mit einem E-Auto die nächsten 100 Jahre eher "unmöglich" war.
Ich glaube auch das ihr die *Suche *nach Alternativen etwas überschätzt, das Militär (Weltweit und vor allen dingen in Deutschland) hat 100 Jahre unzählige Summen an Geld in alternative Antriebe von z.B. U-Booten gepumpt, als auch eine Verbesserung von Batterieleistung, mit sehr überschaubaren Effekt bis zur Brennstoffzelle. Vielleicht wäre früher etwas herausgekommen, aber das nichts versucht wurde, ist komplett falsch, da sind von 1910 bis 1990 hunderte von Milliarden Euro (Inflationbereinigt) und hundertausende Inginieursstunden reingeflossen, das kannst alleine am Aufwand der drei deutschen Marinen und ihrem elektrischen Uboot Antrieb (Ausdauer, Batteriekapazität etc.) sehen, dazu gab es auch anderre die daran geforscht haben.
Insoweit überzeugt mich diese Argumentation noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Stadt gibt es genau 3 Ladestationen. Alle drei werden vom ortsansässigen Energieversorger betrieben. Du musst dort registriert sein, um die Ladestationen nutzen zu können. Für außenstehende sind die Ladestationen nicht nutzbar. Was echt ein Witz ist.


Solange sich in der Richtung nicht mehr tut, wird das Leute eher abschrecken und sie überlegen sich zwei oder dreimal Geld in ein Elektroauto zu investieren.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Solange sich in der Richtung nicht mehr tut, wird das Leute eher abschrecken und sie überlegen sich zwei oder dreimal Geld in ein Elektroauto zu investieren.



Na ja. Dafür kann das Elektroauto nichts. Da muss man schauen, dass gerade der ortsansässige Stromanbieter das so macht, dass jeder die Ladestationen nutzen kann. Ich war ja ein Ort weiter und da war das kein Problem. Dort hast du ein QR Code gescannt, mit Google oder Apple Pay bezahlt und dann konntest du laden. Geht also.
Und an der Autobahn hast du inzwischen an jedem Rastplatz Supercharger.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2020)

SPD-Politiker Oppermann ist tot

Der Tod kam echt überraschend. Ich fand ihn als Politiker und Mensch  sehr symphatisch.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Tod kam echt überraschend. Ich fand ihn als Politiker und Mensch sehr symphatisch.


Ich kann mich noch an die Edhaty Affäre erinnern, wo er schon mit einem Bein im Knast saß und sich dann heraus geredet hat.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an die Edhaty Affäre erinnern, wo er schon mit einem Bein im Knast saß und sich dann heraus geredet hat.


Was da jetzt genau war weiß ich nicht.
Dennoch darf man seine Leistungen und Verdienste nicht vergessen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch darf man seine Leistungen und Verdienste nicht vergessen.


Mir ist eben das hängen geblieben, wo sich Oppermann und der Chef des BKA am Telefon angeschwiegen haben und Oppermann letztendlich eine Straftat begannen hat -- und als Jurist wusste er das -- worauf hin der BKA Chef zurück treten musste. Für Oppermann gab es keine Konsequenzen. Für Hans Peter Friedrich aber schon. Auch er trat zurück.
Alles wegen Edathy.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2020)

Kann sein das der Fall Edathy ihn beinahe fast zum stürzen gebracht hat.
Dennoch darf man seine Gesamtleistung nicht verkennen.


----------



## RtZk (26. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann sein das der Fall Edathy ihn beinahe fast zum stürzen gebracht hat.
> Dennoch darf man seine Gesamtleistung nicht verkennen.



Ohne jetzt einen Toten schlecht reden zu wollen, aber ich sehe keine wirkliche Leistung seinerseits die mir irgendwie in Erinnerung geblieben ist. Ich habe ihn immer als äußerst unsympathischen Menschen in Interviews wahrgenommen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2020)

Tja, so unterschiedlich sind die Wahrnehmungen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch darf man seine Gesamtleistung nicht verkennen.


Was hat er denn geleistet?


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat er denn geleistet?


Das was ein Spitzenpolitiker so leistet. Er hatte verschiedene Ministerposten und war auch SPD-Vorsitzender.
Kannst du auch hier nachlesen:Thomas Oppermann (Politiker)


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2020)

Ja, Posten. Ich weiß. Das ist das, was alle wollen, denn das bedeutet Einfluss und Kontakte. Sieht man ja gut am Gabriel, was am Ende bei rüberkommt. 
Aber was hat er konkret geleistet?


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was hat er konkret geleistet?


Was hat Merkel konkret geleistet?


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was hat Merkel konkret geleistet?


Wieso fragst du das mich?
Sie war unter Kohl von 1994 bis 1998 Ministerin für Umwelt. Wusste also schon, dass es den Klimawandel gibt.
Das ist 26 Jahre her. Was ist seit dem passiert? Nichts.
Die Frage ist immer, ob eine Reform etwas verbessert hat. Egal ob rentenreform, Gesundheitsreform, Bildungsreform, usw.
Mir ist da jetzt nichts ins Auge gesprungen.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was hat er konkret geleistet?


Und was hast du so konkret geleistet in deinem Leben?

Wie die absolute Mehrzahl aller Menschen hat er seinen Job (oder mehrere) gemacht, hat für seine Überzeugungen gestritten (als *gewählter* Politiker) und ebenfalls wie die absolute Mehrzahl aller Menschen (ich habe noch keinen ohne getroffen), hat er auch Fehler in seinem Leben gemacht.
Insoweit ein sehr "normaler" Mensch, der durch seinen Beruf, und dadurch vorhandene Medienpräsenz, bekannter war, als die meisten anderen Menschen, aber nichts desto trotz weder ein schlechterer noch ein besserer Mensch war.
An seinem Todestag und einem sehr plötzlichen und unerwarteten Tod, gilt mein besonderes Mitgefühl und Beleid seiner Familie, der ein geliebter Mensch, plötzlich aus dem Leben gerissen wurde.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2020)

Und man darf nicht vergessen das Spitzenpolitiker 60-70 Stunden Wochen haben.
Auch wenn man scheinbar keine konkreten Ergebnisse oft sieht, leisten sie viel im Hintergrund.
Klar wollen sie auch etwas verändern, sonst wären sie wohl keine Politiker geworden, aber ihnen ständig Macht - und Geldgeilheit vorzuwerfen finde ich auch nicht gut.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und man darf nicht vergessen das Spitzenpolitiker 60-70 Stunden Wochen haben.
> Auch wenn man scheinbar keine konkreten Ergebnisse oft sieht, leisten sie viel im Hintergrund.
> Klar wollen sie auch etwas verändern, sonst wären sie wohl keine Politiker geworden, aber ihnen ständig Macht - und Geldgeilheit vorzuwerfen finde ich auch nicht gut.


Man kann ohne Macht, was im Endeffekt Posten auf grund gewählter Ergebnisse bedeutet, nur sehr wenig in der Politik ausrichten.


----------



## RtZk (26. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was hat Merkel konkret geleistet?



Ein Bild von Deutschland als verlässlichen Partner geschaffen.
Steht’s ruhig und diplomatischen geblieben und meines Wissens nach nie ein schlechtes Bild auf Deutschland im Ausland geworfen. 
Ich rechne ihr das hoch an, auch, wenn ich mit vielen ihrer Entscheidungen in den letzten Jahren nicht einverstanden bin.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du das mich?


Wieso? Du hast mich doch auch wegen Oppermann gefragt. 
Ich finde es etwas unangemessen gleich auf jemand Verstorbenen einzubashen.
Und wie Don-71 es schon formulierte... die machen auch Fehler und sind nur Menschen.



> Mir ist da jetzt nichts ins Auge gesprungen.


Mir auch nicht. Ausser in Krisen hat sie sich mal zu Wort gemeldet. Sonst eher passiv verhalten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann ohne Macht, was im Endeffekt Posten auf grund gewählter Ergebnisse bedeutet, nur sehr wenig in der Politik ausrichten.


Ja klar. Aber das wird nicht ihr Hauptantrieb sein. Zumindest nicht von den Meisten.
Also unbedingt wegen der Macht Politiker zu werden. Sondern primär der Wunsch etwas mitzugestalten,  bewegen und zu verändern. So haben Politiker u.a. in Talkshows auch immer wieder gesagt. Und ich glaube da ihnen.


----------



## Andrej (27. Oktober 2020)

Schon übel, wenn ein Mensch denn man aus dem Fernsehen kennt, plötzlich einfach so stirbt - vorallem in diesem Alter! Was sind schon 66 Jahre im 21. Jahrhundert? - Nichts!


----------



## seahawk (28. Februar 2021)

SPD-Wahlprogramm: Vermögenssteuer und klimaneutral bis 2050
					

Die SPD-Spitze hat ihr Wahlprogramm ausgearbeitet. Der Entwurf soll heute vorgestellt werden, liegt der ARD jedoch bereits vor. Unter anderem fordern die Sozialdemokraten höhere Steuern für hohe Einkommen und Vermögen. Von Moritz Rödle.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Geht doch und jetzt eine klare Ansage zu Rot-Rot-Grün und die SPD lebt wieder.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2021)

Wünschenswert wäre es aber ich habe die Befürchtung das sie das weiter ablehnen.
Dann gehen sie lieber in die Opposition.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> SPD-Wahlprogramm: Vermögenssteuer und klimaneutral bis 2050
> 
> 
> Die SPD-Spitze hat ihr Wahlprogramm ausgearbeitet. Der Entwurf soll heute vorgestellt werden, liegt der ARD jedoch bereits vor. Unter anderem fordern die Sozialdemokraten höhere Steuern für hohe Einkommen und Vermögen. Von Moritz Rödle.
> ...


Wozu? für die drei wird es im September eh nicht reichen.
Gewöhn dich dran, dass die Grünen und die Union die Tröge verteilen werden und die CSU besteht sicher wieder darauf, den Verkehrsminister zu stellen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wünschenswert wäre es aber ich habe die Befürchtung das sie das weiter ablehnen.
> Dann gehen sie lieber in die Opposition.


Warum wäre das wünschenswert?


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warum wäre das wünschenswert?


Damit endlich mal mehr für die soziale Gerechtigkeit in diesem Land getan wird.
Und nicht nur den Bonzen in ihren Allerwertesten gekrochen .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Damit endlich mal mehr für die soziale Gerechtigkeit in diesem Land getan wird.
> Und nicht nur den Bonzen in ihren Allerwertesten gekrochen .


Da ist die SPD aber definitiv der falsche Ansprechpartner, siehe Olaf Scholz.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da ist die SPD aber definitiv der falsche Ansprechpartner, siehe Olaf Scholz.


Olaf Scholz würde ja nicht alleine regieren.
Bzw. die SPD wäre nach heutigem Stand Juniorpartner.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da ist die SPD aber definitiv der falsche Ansprechpartner, siehe Olaf Scholz.


Naja, mit CDU/CSU und FDP wäre es noch schlimmer.
Den gesetzlichen Mindestlohn (welcher leider immer noch zu niedrig ist) hat die SPD durchgesetzt.
Wenn ich mir Gestalten wie Merz usw angucke läuft mir ein Schauer über den Rücken.
Vor allem weil er Ungerechtigkeiten als Sozialneid abtut.
Der verdient mal locker eine Million im Jahr und vertritt auch nicht den Normalbürger.
Olaf Scholz ist dagegen sozialer. Auch wenn er als Kanzlerkandidat wohl keine Chance haben wird.
Da er nicht charismatisch genug ist. Sondern sehr nüchtern bis unterkühlt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Gestalten wie Merz usw angucke läuft mir ein Schauer über den Rücken.


Merz ist meiner Meinung nach weg vom Fenster. Alleine sein billiger Versuch das Wirtschaftsministerium zu übernehmen zeigt ja, dass der Mann keinen Plan hat.
Der ist doch schon in der Versenkung verschwunden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Februar 2021)

Merz wird sowieso mit allen Mitteln verhindert, mache dir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2021)

Ich denke Laschet wird der nächste Kanzler. Oder Söder.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke Laschet wird der nächste Kanzler. Oder Söder.


Laschet, Söder eher nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke Laschet wird der nächste Kanzler. Oder Söder.


Bisher ist der CSU Kanzlerkandidat gescheitert.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bisher ist der CSU Kanzlerkandidat gescheitert.


Im Moment waren die Voraussetzungen aber noch nie so gut und man kann Söder schlecht mit Strauss oder Stoiber vergleichen. Er hat wesentlich bessere Beliebtsheitswerte in ganz Deutschland, als das Stoiber oder Strauss je hatten. Nach allem was ich höre schätzen auch politische "Gegner" den Söder höher ein, als Laschet.
Mal sehen wer es wird, macht Söder in nächster Zeit keine Fehler, hat er sehr gute Chancen Kandidat zu werden und auch ein ordentliches Ergebnis einzufahren.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Februar 2021)

Söder wird möglicherwiese Kanzler von Bayern, nachdem er auf die eine oder andere Weise die Autonomie erwirkt hat.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2021)

Söder und Kanzler?
Das wäre ja wie wenn der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedelt.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Söder und Kanzler?
> Das wäre ja wie als wenn der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedelt.


Na dann könnte dir ja am Jahresende eine gewaltige Überraschung blühen!





__





						Forschungsgruppe Wahlen > Aktuelles > Politbarometer
					






					www.forschungsgruppe.de
				






> *Kanzlereignung: Söder vor Laschet*
> Die Entscheidung, wer Kanzlerkandidat der CDU/CSU wird, ist weiter offen. Für 53 Prozent der Befragten hat der CSU-Vorsitzende Markus Söder das Zeug zum Kanzler (nein: 37 Prozent), nur 28 Prozent trauen das dem CDU-Vorsitzenden Armin Laschet zu (nein: 57 Prozent). Auch in den eigenen Reihen fällt das Meinungsbild klar aus: 74 Prozent der CDU/CSU-Anhänger halten Söder für kanzlertauglich (nein: 18 Prozent), aber nur 36 Prozent Laschet (nein: 55 Prozent).





> Bei der Beurteilung nach Sympathie und Leistung („Was halten Sie von?“) werden alle Politiker und Politikerinnen deutlich schlechter beurteilt als vor einem Monat. Weiterhin auf Platz eins liegt Angela Merkel mit einem Durchschnittswert von 2,1 (Jan. II: 2,6) auf der Skala von +5 bis -5. Es folgen mit deutlichem Abstand *Markus Söder mit 1,2* (Jan. II: 1,6) und Olaf Scholz mit 1,1 (Jan. II: 1,5). Auf Platz vier vorgerückt ist Heiko Maas mit 0,9 (Jan. II: 1,1), danach Robert Habeck mit 0,9 (Jan. II: 1,1), Jens Spahn mit 0,8 (Jan. II: 1,3) und *Armin Laschet mit 0,7* (Jan. II: 1,0). Annalena Baerbock kommt ebenfalls auf 0,7 (Jan. II: 0,9), Peter Altmaier auf 0,5 (Jan. II: 1,0) und Schlusslicht bleibt Friedrich Merz mit minus 0,3 (Jan. II: minus 0,1).


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2021)

Ich wette um mundestens eine (nicht Beckstein!-)Maß, dass die ausbleibt. 

Und wenn sie doch kommen sollte, werde ich hingegen weit mehr als eine Maß brauchen, um mir die irgendwie schönzusaufen.


----------



## seahawk (1. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wozu? für die drei wird es im September eh nicht reichen.
> Gewöhn dich dran, dass die Grünen und die Union die Tröge verteilen werden und die CSU besteht sicher wieder darauf, den Verkehrsminister zu stellen.


Das wird man sehen, die Linke findet ja auch gerade zu alten Werten zurück, wenn nun noch die Grünen wieder links werden, dann geht etwas auf dem Weg zu einem gerechten Deutschland.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das wird man sehen, die Linke findet ja auch gerade zu alten Werten zurück, wenn nun noch die Grünen wieder links werden, dann geht etwas auf dem Weg zu einem gerechten Deutschland.


Die Grünen sind ja gerade wieder dabei, ihre hohen Umfragewerte nach unten zu korrigieren, wie immer vor einer Wahl. Mit viel Glück werden sie 2 stellig. Am Ende gibt es wieder eine große Koalition, weil die FDP abspringt.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2021)

Das schätze/befürchte ich auch. 
Jamaika da macht die FDP nicht mit und für schwarz-gelb reicht es nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (1. März 2021)

Laschet stellt sich in Sachen Kanzlerschaft selbst ein Bein, indem er stets wie der zwar liebe, aber auch immer etwas verwirrte Onkel rüberkommt. Sehr ungünstig in Zeiten, wo Menschen nach entschlossenen Führungspersönlichkeiten suchen und man schon froh sein muss, wenn sie nicht gleich braunblaues Getöse mit Kompetenz verwechseln.

Söder hat da klar den Vorteil, dass er in seiner weißblauen Feldversuchsanlage im Prinzip schon seit Jahren den Kanzler mimt und weite Teile der bundesdeutschen Bevölkerung hoffen, dass der Star der Provinzbühne die selbe Rolle auch am Hoftheater spielen kann.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2021)

"Der verwirrte Onkel" richtet sich auch nach Stimmungen in Umfragen.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Söder hat da klar den Vorteil, dass er in seiner weißblauen Feldversuchsanlage im Prinzip schon seit Jahren den Kanzler mimt und weite Teile der bundesdeutschen Bevölkerung hoffen, dass der Star der Provinzbühne die selbe Rolle auch am Hoftheater spielen kann.


Na ja, eine Leuchte ist Söder jetzt aber auch nicht. Der weiß ja selbst nicht, was er will.


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, eine Leuchte ist Söder jetzt aber auch nicht. Der weiß ja selbst nicht, was er will.


Ja, das fällt dem einen oder anderen auch auf, aber das ist nicht entscheidend, sondern das er sich seit er Ministerpräsident ist und noch mehr seit Corona, versucht als Macher zu präsentieren und wie man an den Zahlen sieht, scheint er das recht erfolgreich zu vermitteln/verkaufen. Wann gab es je einen CSU Politiker mit den Aussichten auf eine Kanzlerkandidatur, der im PolitikerRanking auf Platz 2 lag?
Er liegt nach der Forschungsgruppe Wahlen vor Olaf Scholz und nur die Kanzlerin ist vor ihm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, mit CDU/CSU und FDP wäre es noch schlimmer.
> Den gesetzlichen Mindestlohn (welcher leider immer noch zu niedrig ist) hat die SPD durchgesetzt.



Ja, mit Lücken groß wie Scheunentore und anstatt ALGII zu etwas zu machen, von dem man leben kann und die Chancen verhindernde Fragmentierung am unteren Ende des Arbeitsmarktes abzuschaffen. Wie ""links"" und sozial Scholz ist, hat er in Hamburg zu genüge bewiesen. Mit der Personalie sendet die SPD nur ganz klar ein Signal: "Du, Söder, wir sind ein viiiiieeeel kompatiblerer Partner als die ollen Grünen". Und das will bei den heutigen Grünen schon was heißen.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, eine Leuchte ist Söder jetzt aber auch nicht. Der weiß ja selbst nicht, was er will.


Der weiß schon genau was er will. In der Corona-Politik hat er eine klare Haltung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, mit Lücken groß wie Scheunentore und anstatt ALGII zu etwas zu machen, von dem man leben kann und die Chancen verhindernde Fragmentierung am unteren Ende des Arbeitsmarktes abzuschaffen. Wie ""links"" und sozial Scholz ist, hat er in Hamburg zu genüge bewiesen. Mit der Personalie sendet die SPD nur ganz klar ein Signal: "Du, Söder, wir sind ein viiiiieeeel kompatiblerer Partner als die ollen Grünen". Und das will bei den heutigen Grünen schon was heißen.


Was ALG II angeht haben sie mehrmals nachgebessert. Optimal ist es aber immer noch nicht.
Was hat Scholz denn in Hamburg so schlimmes gemacht?


----------



## Mahoy (1. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der weiß schon genau was er will. In der Corona-Politik hat er eine klare Haltung.


Und zwar immer genau die Meinung der Mehrheit, egal wie diese aussieht.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der weiß schon genau was er will. In der Corona-Politik hat er eine klare Haltung.


Finde ich nicht. Mal lockern, mal Grenze schließen. Er passt sich an, was gefordert wird.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und zwar immer genau die Meinung der Mehrheit, egal wie diese aussieht.


Eben nicht! Das trifft auf Laschet zu und nicht auf Söder.
Weil mitlerweile ja die Zustimmung, für die Corona-Maßnahmen, in der Bevölkerung stark abgenommen hat.
Laschet dagegen plädiert für schnelle Lockerungen.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Laschet dagegen plädiert für schnelle Lockerungen.


Macht söder doch auch.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Macht söder doch auch.


Wo denn? Habe ich was verpasst?
Er hat in der letzten Zeit mehrfach vor einer 3. Welle gewarnt.

Aber wir kommen schon wieder in die falsche Richtung. Nachher werden hier Kommentare gelöscht oder noch dicht gemacht. Sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wo denn? Habe ich was verpasst?
> Er hat in der letzten Zeit mehrfach vor einer 3. Welle gewarnt.
> 
> Aber wir kommen schon wieder in die falsche Richtung. Nachher werden hier Kommentare gelöscht oder noch dicht gemacht. Sorry, mein Fehler.


Nein hast du nicht, er tritt nach wie vor auf die Bremse nach allen Zeitubgsartikeln der letzten 4 Tage.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er hat in der letzten Zeit mehrfach vor einer 3. Welle gewarnt.


Und gleichzeitig redet er von einer Öffnungsmatrix.


----------



## Mahoy (1. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben nicht! Das trifft auf Laschet zu und nicht auf Söder.
> Weil mitlerweile ja die Zustimmung, für die Corona-Maßnahmen, in der Bevölkerung stark abgenommen hat.
> Laschet dagegen plädiert für schnelle Lockerungen.


Söder hat ein Talent dafür, Irrlichterei wie ein Pragmatismus aussehen zu lassen. Weil die Maßnahmen immer noch überwiegend Rückhalt haben, spricht er sich gegen Lockerungen aus, die er im nächsten Atemzug dann doch in Aussicht stellt. Bei Söder kann jeder zufrieden sein, weil er immer genau das andeutet, was man gerne hätte. Man darf nur nicht zu intensiv darüber nachdenken, dass das alles so gar nicht funktionieren kann.

Dieses Gehampel hat er schon immer praktiziert. Er spielt den Konservativen mit sozialem Gewissen, geht aber bei jeder Gelegenheit (Kündigungschutz, Mindestlohn etc.) auf Kuschelkurs mit den Arbeitgebern. In der damaligen Kopftuch-Debatte war er komplett gegen religiöse Symbole im öffentlichen Leben, kurze Zeit später boxt er den Kruzifix-Erlass durch. Generell fischt er gerne noch etwas mehr am rechten Rand, als man es von der CDU/CSU gewohnt ist und als Abwerben von Wählern vor deren Absturz ins Extreme noch rechtfertigen kann.

Um es mal kurz zu machen: Der Mann ist ein erzkonservativer Blender und Vollzeit-Opportunist, der sich von Merz nur dadurch unterscheidet, dass er eine sympathische Maske aufsetzen kann und bei Bedarf vermutlich auch das Musikantenstadl moderieren könnte. Mit dieser Aura bewaffnet macht er unheimlich Punkte bei der Schunkelfraktion.

Das Einzige, was man ihm nicht zum Vorwurf machen kann ist der Umstand, dass er von einer derzeit schwachen Konkurrenz profitiert. Merz hat das Charisma eines blutigen Fleischermessers und ist damit praktisch raus, während Laschet sich debil grinsend durch sämtliche Talkshows onkelt und vor jeder Aussage sichtbar innerlich Anlauf nimmt.


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Einzige, was man ihm nicht zum Vorwurf machen kann ist der Umstand, dass er von einer derzeit schwachen Konkurrenz profitiert. Merz hat das Charisma eines blutigen Fleischermessers und ist damit praktisch raus, während Laschet sich debil grinsend durch sämtliche Talkshows onkelt und vor jeder Aussage sichtbar innerlich Anlauf nimmt.


Ob das beim Oppositionskandidaten nun wirklich besser ist, wage ich mehr als zu bezweifeln,




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



unser aktueller Finanzminister kann sich ja noch nicht mal an drei Treffen und Telefonate mit dem gleichen Bankvorstand erinnern, ob er da wirklich als Kanzler geeignet ist?
Wenn du hier schon Kündigungschutz, Mindestlohn etc. aufführst, obwohl ich mich nun nicht erinnern kann, dass das die letzten 4 Jahre irgendwo auf der aktuellen Agenda stand, muss man bei Olaf schon mal nachfragen, welche illegalen Geschäfte er denn so deckt, wovon er sich irgendwie politische Vorteile versprochen hatte oder ihm opportun erschienen.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2021)

@Mahoy : Ich hatte ja nirgendwo geschrieben das ich Söder gut finde. Nur das er eben bisher in der Corona-Politik eine klare Haltung gezeigt hat, bis auf ein paar "Unstimmigkeiten".
Das er konservativ ist weiß ich sonst wäre er wohl auch nicht CSU-Ministerpräsident in Bayern.
Und das er sozial sonst eher auf der Seite der Arbeitgeber und Lobbyisten stand weiß ich auch.
Einen flächendeckenden Mindestlohn hätte es auch mit ihm nicht gegeben.
Aber wie du schon erkannt hast hat er auch (gutes) Charisma bzw Austrahlung. Das was Merz fehlt.
Und auch Olaf Scholz hat davon nicht viel.
Man mag von Söder halten was man will aber als Kanzlerkandidat hätte er gute Chancen.
Zumindest jetzt noch was die Zustimmung der Bevölkerung angeht. In ein paar Monaten kann das schon wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> unser aktueller Finanzminister kann sich ja noch nicht mal an drei Treffen und Telefonate mit dem gleichen Bankvorstand erinnern, ob er da wirklich als Kanzler geeignet ist?


Olaf Scholz ist meiner Meinung eh schon raus, wenn man bedenkt, was der da an Leichen im Keller hat.
Aber da sieht man auch die Verzweiflung der SPD, die offenbar keinerlei Alternativen hat und dann lieber den ins Rennen schickt, von dem man sich am Einfachsten distanzieren kann, wenns in die Hode geht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Man mag von Söder halten was man will aber als Kanzlerkandidat hätte er gute Chancen.


Was aber auch daran liegt, dass alle Kandidaten der CDU nicht gerade super sind. Da fragt man sich echt, ob das alles ist, was die CDU liefern kann.


----------



## Don-71 (2. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was aber auch daran liegt, dass alle Kandidaten der CDU nicht gerade super sind. Da fragt man sich echt, ob das alles ist, was die CDU liefern kann.


Tja was haben wir denn im Angebot, da wären die Merkel "Opfer", Roland Koch, Christian Wulff, Friedrich Merz oder Jürgen Rüttgers, vermisst die wirklich Jemand?
Dann haben wir noch Jemanden wie Daniel Günther, Jens Spahn oder Herrrn Brinkhaus, aber anscheinend ohne Mehrheiten.
Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, wäre mein Favorit Ole von Beust, aber wohl auch mit zu vielen Leichen im Keller, ohne Mehrheiten und ohne Ambitionen.

Kommen wir zur SPD, wem fällt außer Hubertus Heil und ganz vielleicht noch Carsten Schneider und Stephan Weil eine Alternative ein?
Kann sich wirklich Jemand Ralf Mützenich, Walter Borjans oder Saskia Esken als Kanzlerkandidaten vorstellen?

Dann hätten wir noch Winfried Kretschmann, dem ich persönlich echte Chancen einräumen würde, dann folgen Robert  Habeck und Annalena Baerbock, ich glaube Bundesweit ohne reale Chancen.

Hat Jemand mehr zu bieten?


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2021)

Der letzte Kandidat der SPD der das Zeug dazu hatte war für mich Sigmar Gabriel.
Aber wegen den Hype um Martin Schulz ist er ja nicht angetreten.
Gegen Merkel hätte er zwar auch verloren aber nicht so hoch schätze ich.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der letzte Kandidat der SPD der das Zeug dazu hatte war für mich Sigmar Gabriel.


Wenn man bedenkt, was der heute so macht.

Interessant finde ich ja, dass Scholz der Nahles noch einen guten Job besorgt hat, nachdem sie alles hingeworfen hat.
Jetzt macht die bei der Bundesanstalt für Post und Telekommunikation nichts und kassiert dafür Knete, bis sie in Rente geht. 
Danke, Olaf.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2021)

In der Wirtschaft mischen die alle mit. Ist ja nicht verboten... aber hat einen komischen Beigeschmack.
Auch Schröder damals... Hartz IV eingebrockt und danach eine gut bezahlte Position bei Gazprom bekommen.
Da fühlen sich die kleinen Leute verarscht. Und auch deswegen nimmt man der SPD das heute noch übel.
Auch wenn sie bei Hartz IV nachgebessert und einen Mindestlohn durchgesetzt haben.


----------



## Mahoy (2. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ob das beim Oppositionskandidaten nun wirklich besser ist, wage ich mehr als zu bezweifeln,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorweg, ich hatte mich erst einmal auf die parteiinterne Konkurrenz bezogen. Ansonsten sieht's aber auch nicht besser aus. Scholz als Kanzler ... Na ja. Was mich angeht, immer noch lieber als Söder, aber wenn ich nur die Wahl zwischen Ruhr und Cholera hätte, würde ich mich ja auch für Ruhr entscheiden, ohne ein Fan davon zu sein. 

Auffällige Erinnerungslücken haben allerding noch keine Kanzlerschaft beeinträchtigt. Kohl konnte sich bis an sein Lebensende nicht erinnern, wie das mit den schwarzen Koffern abgelaufen ist. Und diese kollektive Amnesie erstreckt sich auch auf den aktuellen Präsidenten des deutschen Bundestages, der auch das eine oder andere Mal als Kanzlerkandidat im Gespräch war.



RyzA schrieb:


> @Mahoy : Ich hatte ja nirgendwo geschrieben das ich Söder gut finde. Nur das er eben bisher in der Corona-Politik eine klare Haltung gezeigt hat, bis auf ein paar "Unstimmigkeiten".
> Das er konservativ ist weiß ich sonst wäre er wohl auch nicht CSU-Ministerpräsident in Bayern.
> Und das er sozial sonst eher auf der Seite der Arbeitgeber und Lobbyisten stand weiß ich auch.
> Einen flächendeckenden Mindestlohn hätte es auch mit ihm nicht gegeben.
> ...


Das sowieso. Ich halte es allerdings für bedenklich, unter lauter Nieten ausgerechnet die zu ziehen, die zufällig  einen Charme-Muskel entwickelt hat. Die stellen sich in der Nachbewertung zumeist als die Schlimmsten heraus.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das sowieso. Ich halte es allerdings für bedenklich, unter lauter Nieten ausgerechnet die zu ziehen, die zufällig  einen Charme-Muskel entwickelt hat. Die stellen sich in der Nachbewertung zumeist als die Schlimmsten heraus.


Naja, früher gab es viel mehr Vollblut-Politiker mit Leidenschaft. Das vermissen auch viele an ihnen.


----------



## seahawk (2. März 2021)

Die Linke steht für eine Koalition bereit









						Mit ihnen zieht die neue Zeit (neues deutschland)
					

Auf ihrer ersten Pressekonferenz demonstrierten die neuen Chefinnen im Berliner Karl-Liebknecht-Haus Geschlossenheit und präsentierten eine weitreichende politische Agenda.




					www.neues-deutschland.de
				











						Parteitag der Linkspartei: Die Post-Wagenknecht-Linke
					

Das Kräfteverhältnis in der Linken hat sich verschoben. Die Mitgliedschaft ist westlicher und jünger geworden. Das hat Auswirkungen.




					taz.de
				




Mehr Druck von Links ist fällig!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mehr Druck von Links ist fällig!


Hoffentlich platzt dann der ganze Kessel und es wird nix mit RRG.


----------



## hoffgang (2. März 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hoffentlich platzt dann der ganze Kessel und es wird nix mit RRG.


Stimmt, wir habens ja jetzt Jahrzehnte mit der CDU probiert und es hat ja ganz toll geklappt.
Wo kommt dieser Angst vor RRG bitte her? Glaubst du wirklich, dann fällt der Schnitzelfreitag in der Kantine aus, der Liter Benzin kostet 5€ und du musst Grafikkarte*Innen schreiben?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Stimmt, wir habens ja jetzt Jahrzehnte mit der CDU probiert und es hat ja ganz toll geklappt.
> Wo kommt dieser Angst vor RRG bitte her? Glaubst du wirklich, dann fällt der Schnitzelfreitag in der Kantine aus, der Liter Benzin kostet 5€ und du musst Grafikkarte*Innen schreiben?


Die Einschnitte der CDU/CSU halte ich für weniger störend als die von RRG. Der Genderschwachsinn kommt von dort, die Enteignungsphantasien auch und das Fleischverbot und anderer Verzicht steht doch da auch auf der Agenda.
Die Treibstoffpreise sind mit persönlich egal.


----------



## Don-71 (2. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Stimmt, wir habens ja jetzt Jahrzehnte mit der CDU probiert und es hat ja ganz toll geklappt.
> Wo kommt dieser Angst vor RRG bitte her? Glaubst du wirklich, dann fällt der Schnitzelfreitag in der Kantine aus, der Liter Benzin kostet 5€ und du musst Grafikkarte*Innen schreiben?


Lol!
Fakt ist, das weder SPD noch Grüne, die Linke für regieungsfähig halten und das sagt schon einiges!
Was eine Partei in Deutschland in der Regierung zu suchen hat, die sich nie von ihrem eigenen Unrechtsregime distanziert hat, Putin in den Arsch kriecht, gegen die Nato ist, die Bundeswehr abschaffen will, sich bei der EU nicht wirklich entscheiden kann und immer noch öffentlich vertritt das System Bundesrepublik überwinden zu wollen, erschließt sich halt einer großen Mehrheit der Deutschen nicht. Deshalb hat diese Partei auch nur 7%.
Und wo nach den augenblicklichen Umfragen von 15%,19% und 7% eine parlamentarische Mehrheit herkommen soll, erschließt sich wohl auch nur hardcore Aktivisten, denn 8-9% fallen nicht einfach vom Himmel, geschweige denn ein Koalitionsvertrag!


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2021)

Die Linke würde es nicht geben, wenn SPD seit Schröder nicht so weit nach rechts  gerückt wäre. Und wenn sich die Union endlich mal auf brauchbare Sozialpolitik verstehen würde. Die Linken sind auch nicht vom "Himmel gefallen".

Und wenn man schon von "Unrechtsregime" spricht, könnte man genauso dazuerwähnen, dass sich die CDU nie davon distanziert hat, Ex-NSDAPlern Jobs verschafft, in der eigenen Partei untergebracht und diverse Kriegsverbrecher (Mengele, Eichmann...) gedeckt zu haben...


----------



## hoffgang (2. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lol!
> Fakt ist, das weder SPD noch Grüne, die Linke für regieungsfähig halten und das sagt schon einiges!
> Was eine Partei in Deutschland in der Regierung zu suchen hat, die sich nie von ihrem eigenen Unrechtsregime distanziert hat, Putin in den Arsch kriecht, gegen die Nato ist, die Bundeswehr abschaffen will, sich bei der EU nicht wirklich entscheiden kann und immer noch öffentlich vertritt das System Bundesrepublik überwinden zu wollen, erschließt sich halt einer großen Mehrheit der Deutschen nicht. Deshalb hat diese Partei auch nur 7%.
> Und wo nach den augenblicklichen Umfragen von 15%,19% und 7% eine parlamentarische Mehrheit herkommen soll, erschließt sich wohl auch nur hardcore Aktivisten, denn 8-9% fallen nicht einfach vom Himmel, geschweige denn ein Koalitionsvertrag!


Und glaubst du wirklich, mit 7% würde diese Partei in RRG den Ton angeben?
Also lieber nochmehr GroKo statt mal was neues?

Und Two-Face hat hier absolut recht. Würde die SPD die Politik machen die man von einer SPD erwartet, dann gäbe es keine Linke.


----------



## Don-71 (2. März 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Linke würde es nicht geben, wenn SPD seit Schröder nicht so weit nach rechts  gerückt wäre. Und wenn sich die Union endlich mal auf brauchbare Sozialpolitik verstehen würde. Die Linken sind auch nicht vom "Himmel gefallen".
> 
> Und wenn man schon von "Unrechtsregime" spricht, könnte man genauso dazuerwähnen, dass sich die CDU nie davon distanziert hat, Ex-NSDAPlern Jobs verschafft, in der eigenen Partei untergebracht und diverse Kriegsverbrecher (Mengele, Eichmann...) gedeckt zu haben...


Die Linke ist die Nachfolgepartei der SED, aber du hast es mit Geschichte, Wahrheit und Wissen nicht so, wie dein nächster Satz schon zeigt.
Hast du auch so etwas wie Quellen und Beweise für deine absolut haltlosen Lügen, gerade in Bezug auf die CDU und einer Verbindung zu Mengele, Eichmann etc......?
Ich habe selten einen so haltlosen Schwachsinn gehört!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Also lieber nochmehr GroKo statt mal was neues?


Nein, Schwarz-Grün und wenn Lindner nicht so völlig bescheuert gewesen wäre und die ganze Zeit die Hosen voll gehabt hätte, wegen Mutti, hätten wir die letzten 4 Jahre schon keine Groko erlebt.


----------



## hoffgang (2. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du auch so etwas wie Quellen und Beweise für deine absolut haltlosen Lügen, gerade in Bezug auf die CDU und einer Verbindung zu Mengele, Eichmann etc......?
> Ich habe selten einen so haltlosen Schwachsinn gehört!


2 Sekunden Google: https://www.zeit.de/online/2009/07/ns-verbrecher-josef-mengele?utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/





Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein, Schwarz-Grün und wenn Lindner nicht so völlig bescheuert gewesen wäre und die ganze Zeit die Hosen voll gehabt hätte, wegen Mutti, hätten wir die letzten 4 Jahre schon keine Groko erlebt.



Schwarz Grün, die letzte Hoffnung der Christsozialen.
Solange der Pfeiffenverein weiterhin so fähige CSUler zu Ministern macht ist es vollkommen irrelevant wer Koalitionspartner wird, es kommt am Ende doch eh nur Murks raus.
Merkel ist die ärmste Sau von allen, hat kompetente Politiker kleingehalten und muss sich mit der Resterampe an Ministern rumschlagen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Linke ist die Nachfolgepartei der SED, aber du hast es mit Geschichte, Wahrheit und Wissen nicht so, wie dein nächster Satz schon zeigt.
> Hast du auch so etwas wie Quellen und Beweise für deine absolut haltlosen Lügen, gerade in Bezug auf die CDU und einer Verbindung zu Mengele, Eichmann etc......?
> Ich habe selten einen so haltlosen Schwachsinn gehört!


...und gleich wieder persönlich werden.  Die Hoffnung, dass du irgendwo auch mal rational auf was eingehen kannst, ohne gleich cholerisch zu werden und andere zu diffamieren, schwindet ehrlichgesagt bei mir immer mehr...

Die Linke ist nicht einfach aus der SED "hervorgegangen", sondern wurde auch von diversen Ex-SPDlern (Oskar Lafontaine, Klaus Ernst, Peter von Oertzen...) quasi mitgegründet, nachdem die WASG und die PDS sich zusammengetan hatten. Letztere war die eigentliche "Nachfolgepartei" der SED, nicht die Linke selbst, die nur zum Teil aus Verschmelzung zwischen PDS und WASG hervorgingen. Und für eine Partei, die eigentlich nur am äußersten Rand des politischen Spektrums hausen sollte, sind für mich bis zu 30% Zustimmung bei Umfragewerten (Thüringen) und Stellen eines Ministerpräsidenten ganz schön viel... 

Und zu der Sache CDU, NSDAP und Co., mal was zum Lesen für den angeblichen Geschichtsexperten:
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/kultur/...ingen-ihre-rechte-vergangenheit/25532786.html

https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/part...ltnazis-in.871.de.html?dram:article_id=467191


----------



## Don-71 (2. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> 2 Sekunden Google: https://www.zeit.de/online/2009/07/ns-verbrecher-josef-mengele?utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/





> Doch Kanzler Konrad Adenauer (CDU) verhinderte,* so interpretiert es zumindest der US-Historiker Timothy Naftali, *eine Verhaftung, damit sein tief in das NS-Regime verstrickte Staatssekretär Hans Globke nicht durch Aussagen Eichmanns in einem Prozess belastet würde.


Oh wow das ist natürlich ein entscheidender Beleg....!


----------



## hoffgang (2. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Oh wow das ist natürlich ein entscheidender Beleg....!


Wow bist du heute butthurt...

Dein hochtrabendes Geschwurbel von wegen "haltlose Lügen" ist halt leider nur genau das... Geschwurbel. Einerseits krakeelst du, die Linke sei Geschichtsvergessen, andererseits ignorierst du die Braune Seite der CDU komplett. Da hätten weitaus mehr als nur der Kiesinger mal ne Watschn verdient.

Und du willst wohl nicht bestreiten dass Globke ein Nazi war, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was hat Scholz denn in Hamburg so schlimmes gemacht?



Das bekannteste war wohl G20...




RyzA schrieb:


> @Mahoy : Ich hatte ja nirgendwo geschrieben das ich Söder gut finde. Nur das er eben bisher in der Corona-Politik eine klare Haltung gezeigt hat, bis auf ein paar "Unstimmigkeiten".



Ein "paar" Unstimmigkeiten? In seinen Handlungen hat er genauso rumgerudert wie alle anderen auch. Zwar immer auf der etwas härteren Linie als der Bundesdurchschnitt, aber dank der Alpentouris ja auch fast immer mit höheren Infektionszahlen als der Durchschnitt. mia sin infiziert oder sowas. Aber genauso ohne System und Verstand. Oder hat Bayern so etwas wie klare Punkte für Lockdown- und Öffnungsmöglichkeiten? Ein funktionierendes Corona-Bildungssystem? Gar allgemeingültige Regeln für Infektionsvermeidung im Privatleben UND für Arbeitgeber? Wäre mir alles neu. Die letzten großen Meldungen aus Bayern waren, dass man positiv getestete wochenlang hat weitere Leute anstecken lassen, ehe mal das Testergebnis mitgeteilt wurde sowie willkürliche Grenzschließungen. Von daher würde ich Söders Politik mal als absoluten Durchschnitt betrachten, aber oben drauf kommen noch seine Versprechungen. Da ist er der größte Wendehals von allen. Selbst Laschet ist nach Tönnies nur auf Tauchstation gegangen, Söder fordert im Monatswechsel mal mehr Maßnahmen und mal Öffnungsperspektiven. Oder Matrizen. Und das ohne irgend einen Bezug zur Ansteckungsquote.




RyzA schrieb:


> Der letzte Kandidat der SPD der das Zeug dazu hatte war für mich Sigmar Gabriel.



Sigmar "ich steck noch tiefer in den Konzernen als Schröder" Gabriel? Ehrlich? Dagegen war Schulz tatsächlich die bessere Wahl. Nicht kompetent, aber wenigstens ein Stück ehrlicher.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Vorweg, ich hatte mich erst einmal auf die parteiinterne Konkurrenz bezogen. Ansonsten sieht's aber auch nicht besser aus. Scholz als Kanzler ... Na ja. Was mich angeht, immer noch lieber als Söder, aber wenn ich nur die Wahl zwischen Ruhr und Cholera hätte, würde ich mich ja auch für Ruhr entscheiden, ohne ein Fan davon zu sein.



Das läuft derzeit auf die späten 90er mit Schröder vs. Stoiber hinaus: Lieber einen SPDler, der zwar teilweise dubiose Positionen und sonst nur eine große Klappe hat, aber eben auch nicht wirklich fähig ist, einen großen Schritt in die falsche Richtung zu machen oder einen CSUler, der leider genauso oft fähig wie peinlich ist und bei dem zu befürchten ist, dass er seine wahren Ziele tatsächlich teilweise umsetzt?




seahawk schrieb:


> Die Linke steht für eine Koalition bereit



Also was die die letzten Tage rausgehauen haben ist alles, aber garantiert nicht koalitionsfähig.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Lol!
> Fakt ist, das weder SPD noch Grüne, die Linke für regieungsfähig halten und das sagt schon einiges!



Echt? Eine Partei, die sich auch nach Jahren noch beinahe jeden Scheiß des Koalitionspartners miträgt und sich in die Schuhe schieben lässt, aber weder eigene Projekte auf die Beine gestellt bekommt noch aus den Verfehlungen der Konkurrenz Stimmungs-Profit ziehen kann sowie eine Partei, die ihre Ziele auf Länderebende nicht einmal dann konsequent vertreten bekommt, wenn sie den Ministerpräsidenten stellt, können Regierunfsfähigkeiten beurteilen? Die, die mal mit Lindner zusammenarbeiten wollten? Also da habe ich so meine Zweifel, dass die mit ihrer Beurteilung der Linken wegen mehr als nur purem Zufall und Tradition richtig liegen  .




hoffgang schrieb:


> Und glaubst du wirklich, mit 7% würde diese Partei in RRG den Ton angeben?



Sie würde nicht den Ton angeben, aber ich würde auch befürchten, dass sie das Regieren unmöglich macht. Wer Themen wie "alle Auslandseinsätze stoppen" ganz nach oben zieht, der macht Radikalopposition, aber keine Realpolitik. Und die Linke kämpft seit Jahren vor allem mit sich selbst, so etwas kann kein zuverlässiger Mehrheitsbeschaffer sein.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Linke ist die Nachfolgepartei der SED



Diese Aussage ist genauso richtig oder falsch wie "die Linke ist die Nachfolgepartei des linken Teils der SPD".




hoffgang schrieb:


> Schwarz Grün, die letzte Hoffnung der Christsozialen.
> Solange der Pfeiffenverein weiterhin so fähige CSUler zu Ministern macht ist es vollkommen irrelevant wer Koalitionspartner wird, es kommt am Ende doch eh nur Murks raus.



Murks und Wahlsiege, dass ist das erstaunliche.


----------



## seahawk (2. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also was die die letzten Tage rausgehauen haben ist alles, aber garantiert nicht koalitionsfähig.


Das hängt davon ab wie ernst es den anderen mit echter linker Politik ist.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2021)

Und ich hatte so sehr auf eine Rückkehr Guttenbergs gewartet.


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2021)

Ja es läuft bei der SPD, was für eine Posse, aber typisch für Esken und Kühnert, was für Gestalten!
Da kommt einem echt das Esssen hoch, wenn Leute wie Thierse und Gesine Schwan von solchen Vorstands-Funzeln, wegen Identitätspolitik öffentlich vorgeführt werden. Wahrscheinlich muss sich in 5 Jahren jeder Hetero öffentlich erklären, warum er Hetero und nicht Homosexuell ist!








						Wolfgang Thierse an Saskia Esken: „Ich bitte Dich, mir mitzuteilen, ob mein Bleiben schädlich ist“ - WELT
					

Ex-Bundestagspräsident Wolfgang Thierse hat die grassierende „Identitätspolitik“ kritisiert. Und bekam auch von der SPD-Parteivorsitzenden Saskia Esken heftigen Gegenwind. Jetzt hat Thierse ihr einen deutlichen Brief geschrieben – und fordert von ihr eine Entscheidung.




					www.welt.de
				












						Wolfgang Thierse (SPD) über Identitätspolitik - "Ziemlich demokratiefremd"
					

Identitätspolitik von rechts führe zu Ausschließung, Hass und Gewalt, die aktuelle radikale Identitätspolitik von links zu Cancel Culture, sagte der ehemalige Bundestagspräsident Wolfgang Thierse (SPD) im Dlf. Eine pluralistische Gesellschaft könne nur funktionieren, wenn Unterschiedlichkeiten...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				












						Esken und Kühnert „beschämt“: SPD debattiert Umgang mit queeren Menschen
					

Saskia Esken und Kevin Kühnert kritisieren, wie einige in der Partei über die LGBT-Community sprechen. Jetzt soll es eine interne Debatte geben.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Bei der Linken ist auch alles in Butter.......








						Die Linke: Wagenknecht-Lager droht mit Gründung neuer Partei
					

Auf dem Parteitag der Linken haben die Radikalen um Sahra Wagenknecht massiv an Einfluss verloren. Die Abgewählten sind nun frustriert – und beklagen, man dränge sie gezielt aus der Partei.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## seahawk (3. März 2021)

Das sind halt noch demokratische Parteien, den zur Demokratie gehört der Diskurs. Dass sich die SPD gegen die Meinung eines alten weißen Mannes stellt, wenn es um Diversität und Gendergerechtigkeit geht, ist nur zu begrüßen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das sind halt noch demokratische Parteien, den zur Demokratie gehört der Diskurs. Dass sich die SPD gegen die Meinung eines alten weißen Mannes stellt, wenn es um Diversität und Gendergerechtigkeit geht, ist nur zu begrüßen.


Dann arbeiten die gegen ihr ursprüngliches Klientel - Arbeiter.
Sind/waren meist Männer mit weißer Hautfarbe.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2021)

Welche sexuelle Orientierung Politiker haben ist mir egal (ausser wenn es um Pädophilie und andere Abartigkeiten geht).  Ich verurteile auch niemanden deswegen. Nur habe ich auch den Eindruck, das sich zu outen irgendwie in die Mode gekommen ist. Als wenn ein innerlicher und äußerlicher Druck oder Zwang dazu bestände.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche sexuelle Orientierung Politiker haben ist mir egal (ausser wenn es um Pädophilie und andere Abartigkeiten geht). I


Es gibt legal und illegal. Das ist ganz einfach.


----------



## seahawk (3. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Falsch der Widerstand der Mehrheitsgesellschaft (heterosexueller Männer und Frauen) muss gebrochen werden, um sich als Minderheit voll ausleben zu können, funktioniert nur in der Regel nicht und wird es auch diesmal nicht.



Warum sollen sich Minderheiten nicht genauso voll ausleben dürfen wie die Mehrheit?


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt legal und illegal. Das ist ganz einfach.


Es gibt Sachen die sind auch von Natur aus abartig. Dafür brauchen sie nicht mal illegal sein.
Z.B. Sodomie ist in manchen Ländern nicht verboten. Trotzdem abartig und pervers.
Pädophilie ist zum Glück in nahezu jeden Land verboten.


----------



## Mahoy (3. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @seahawk Und schon machst du genau das was Thierse kritisiert: Du willst ihn wegen Alter, Ethnie und Identität von vorne herein aus der Debatte ausschließen.


Das hat er nicht geschrieben und nicht einmal angedeutet.

Er sagte lediglich, dass Herr Thierse nur _eine_ der möglichen Position vertritt und mit Widerspruch auch aus den eigenen Reihen klarkommen muss. Seine Position ist ebenso ein Widerspruch gegen die Anderer.

Und ja, das ist eigentlich ein Zeichen für einen gesunden Diskurs, wenn die Parteilinie ständig hinterfragt wird - egal, wie diese jeweils aussieht.



RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt Sachen die sind auch von Natur aus abartig. Dafür brauchen sie nicht mal illegal sein.
> Z.B. Sodomie ist in manchen Ländern nicht verboten. Trotzdem abartig und pervers.


Ich stimme dir zu, trotzdem ist unsere Meinung es nur eine Sichtweise.

Es könnte sich ja auch jemand hinstellen und sagen. "Alles außer der Missionarsstellung zum Zweck der Reproduktion ist in manchen Ländern nicht nicht verboten, aber trotzdem abartig."



RyzA schrieb:


> Pädophilie ist zum Glück in nahezu jeden Land verboten.


Pädophilie kann man nicht verbieten, da eine sexuelle Ausrichtung wie Hetero- oder Homosexualität.

Was man verbieten kann und sollte, ist diese spezielle sexuelle Neigung auszuleben, weil zwischen Erwachsenen und Minderjährigen grundsätzlich ein Gefälle besteht, durch das kein tatsächliches Einvernehmen möglich ist.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt Sachen die sind auch von Natur aus abartig. Dafür brauchen sie nicht mal illegal sein.
> Z.B. Sodomie ist in manchen Ländern nicht verboten. Trotzdem abartig und pervers.
> Pädophilie ist zum Glück in nahezu jeden Land verboten.


Wir reden immer von Deutschland und da gibt es legal und illegal.
Was du abartig findest, spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was du abartig findest, spielt dabei keine Rolle.


Nicht nur was ich abartig finde, sondern auch in der Psychologie und Psychiatrie.
Aber wir weichen damit zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


----------



## Mahoy (3. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja hier muss man dir halt unterstellen, das du so gut wie keine Ahnung vom Wahlverhalten in Deutschland hast.
> Alle Themen die du oben angesprochen hast, verbindest du ja auch nach eigenen Aussagen im negativen Sinne mit der CDU/CSU, nur wird diese in Bezug auf die demokratischen Parteien minus AfD, wie keine andere Partei überdurchschnittlich von Frauen gewählt und zwar von Frauen aller Altersklassen.


Interessant ist dabei die Entwicklung. Seit Einführung des Frauenwahlrechts (und systematischer Umfragen zum Wahlverhalten) haben Frauen eher konservativ gewählt, was sich seit den 70ern wandelte - ab da wählten Frauen zunehmend  lieber sozial und grün. Das kehrte sich wieder um, als die CDU/CSU eine Kanzlerkandidatin aufstellten und Frau Merkel Kanzlerin wurde.

Jetzt verliert die CDU/CSU massiv, aber sie verliert weniger bei Frauen. Selbige neigen auch weniger dazu, auf  extreme Parteien abzuwandern - als jene, die ihren Zuwachs überwiegend bei Männern verzeichnen. Auch das Protestwählen scheint hier weniger stark ausgeprägt zu sein.

Ich habe daher, basierend auf den bisherigen Zahlen, so eine Theorie, die ich allerdings erst mit der nächsten Wahlen _ohne_ Frau Merkel als Bundeskanzlerin prüfen kann. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig, weil er ein paar Posts weiter genau das bestätigt, was du bestreitest!


Da schreibt er:


seahawk schrieb:


> Was für alte weiße Männer - oder weiße Männer generell - völlig okay ist, wenn man ihre Meinung mal ignoriert. *Nur weil die eigene Erwartung nicht erfüllt wird, wird man ja nicht von der Debatte ausgeschlossen.* Es gibt auch für den alten weißen Mann kein Anspruch, dass seine Meinung umgesetzt wird.


Und genau so sieht's aus. Wenn ich einen Diskussionsbeitrag verwerfe, bedeutet das nicht, dass ich das Recht des Sprechers beschränke, an der Diskussion teilzuhaben. Entscheidend ist, das man sich eine Meinung _angehört_ hat, bevor man sich entscheidet, sie entweder zu berücksichtigen oder zu ignorieren.

(Wobei Seahawks seine Aussagen tatsächlich gerne provozierend zuspitzt.)


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2021)

vielleicht liegt das Wahlverhalten bei der weiblichen Anhänger der Union auch daran, dass die eher das wählen, was ihre Ehemänner wählen.
Meine Großmutter hat ihr ganzes Leben das gewählt, was ihr Mann auch gewählt hat und bei meiner Mutter ist das nicht anders.
Das liegt nicht unbedingt daran, dass sie keine eigene Meinung vertreten sondern eher daran. dass man keinen familiären Streit wegen einer politischen Positionierung will.
Sind denn die Stimmen der Union auch nach Alter und familiären Stand gesplittet?


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sind denn die Stimmen der Union auch nach Alter und familiären Stand gesplittet?


Ja, einfach den Link anschauen.


Threshold schrieb:


> vielleicht liegt das Wahlverhalten bei der weiblichen Anhänger der Union auch daran, dass die eher das wählen, was ihre Ehemänner wählen.
> Meine Großmutter hat ihr ganzes Leben das gewählt, was ihr Mann auch gewählt hat und bei meiner Mutter ist das nicht anders.
> Das liegt nicht unbedingt daran, dass sie keine eigene Meinung vertreten sondern eher daran. dass man keinen familiären Streit wegen einer politischen Positionierung will.


Das kenne ich halt überhaupt nicht aus meiner Famillie. Meine Großmutter hatte ihre eigene dezidierte politische Meinung, hat diese vertreten und auch dort ihr Kreuz gemacht, das gleiche gilt für meine Mutter. Beide haben durchaus anders gewählt als ihre Ehemänner.
Meine Großmutter war ausgesprochener Helmut Schmidt Fan und natürlich hat dann die SPD ihr Kreuz bekommen, allerdings hat sie den "Verrat" der "SPD" an Hemut Schmidt nie verziehen, danach wurden andere Parteien oder eher eine andere Partei gewählt.
Meine Mutter wählt nach Sachfragen und hat durchaus schon verschiedene Parteien gewählt.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2021)

Meine Großeltern haben schon immer SPD gewählt, da sie etwas merkwürdige Ansichten zur CDU hatten.
Und bei meinen Eltern ist das im Prinzip genauso.
Mein Vater wählt, seit er wählt, SPD. Völlig egal, was sie fabrizieren, immer SPD.
Und meine Mutter macht das gleiche, weil sie eben nicht streiten will.
Und das sind eben die Wähler, die irgendwann wegsterben werden und dann haben sowohl die Union als auch die SPD ein Problem.
Ich hab schon immer das gewählt, was mich persönlich interessiert hat. 
1998 hab ich auch Schröder gewählt -- ja, ich oute mich -- was einfach daran lag, dass ich keine Lust mehr auf noch 4 Jahre Kohl hatte.
Danach hab ich dann die Grünen gewählt -- na ja, damals hab ich noch Idealen nachgejagt.
Heute schaue ich genauer hin und am ende wähle ich dann kleinparteien. Das letzte Mal bekamen die Piraten meine Stimme.


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2021)

Zumindest in Bayern wird und wurde die CSU immerschon deshalb gewählt, weil das die Vorgängergeneration schon so gemacht hat. Hang zur Kleinkariertheit, (christlichem) Konservatismus und der Umstand, dass in diversen, ländlichen Gebieten die SPD gerne mal als "Tod aller Arbeitgeber" verschrieen wird, tragen mit Sicherheit ebenfalls dazu bei. 
Schwingt halt immer die typische Stammtischmentalität der Bayern mit, das ist leider alles andere als ein Klischee, auch meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## hoffgang (3. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mod Edit: Ich mach mich übrigens gleich mal dran den AWM Teil auszugliedern, von der SPD haben wir uns ja etwas entfernt.


Ja, der passt eher in den Enteignungsthread, aber wenn du schon mal als Mod Unterwegs bist, dann schau doch bitte auch endlich mal in den Amazon Thread.

Danke


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2021)

Beides erledigt, neuer Thread ist hier





						"Alter weißer Mann" in der Politik
					

Im Thread über die SPD sind wir ein bisschen weg galoppiert also hier der getrennte Thread. Ursprünglich ging es um folgende Wortmeldung von Thierse  https://m.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/wolfgang-thierse-wie-viel-identitaet-vertraegt-die-gesellschaft-17209407.html Bzw. wie seine Partei...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Don-71 (4. März 2021)

Der Artikel bringt es auf den Punkt!








						SPD streitet über Identitäten: Wie kann man sich für Wolfgang Thierse schämen?
					

Der frühere Bundestagspräsident musste echte Risiken eingehen, bis er Mitglied einer sozialdemokratischen Partei werden konnte. Da lässt er sich von der SPD-Führung nicht in die Schämecke stellen.




					www.faz.net
				




Scheint die SPD ziemlich aufzuwühlen.








						Esken, Schwan und Thierse: Gegnerische Blöcke in der SPD
					

Die SPD-Vorsitzende Esken sucht im Streit über Identitätspolitik das Gespräch. Wolfgang Thierse sei „ohne jeden Zweifel ein verdienstvoller Sozialdemokrat“, sagt sie. Aber es klingt ganz anders.




					www.faz.net


----------



## hoffgang (4. März 2021)

Wie man sich für Thierse  schämen kann?
Nun, genauso wie für den letzten Kanzler der SPD...

Ist ja toll wenn die FaZ aufzählt was Thierse alles geleistet hat, das wird weder kritisiert, noch thematisiert. Es fragt sich halt auch, welche Rolle das für seine unpassenden Kommentare spielen soll.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Währenddessen in der Union








						Korruptionsverdacht gegen CDU-Abgeordneten Axel Fischer
					

Der Bundestagsabgeordnete Axel Fischer soll Geld aus Aserbaidschan erhalten haben – als Gegenleistung für politischen Einfluss.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Don-71 (4. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie man sich für Thierse  schämen kann?
> Nun, genauso wie für den letzten Kanzler der SPD...
> 
> Ist ja toll wenn die FaZ aufzählt was Thierse alles geleistet hat, das wird weder kritisiert, noch thematisiert. Es fragt sich halt auch, welche Rolle das für seine unpassenden Kommentare spielen soll.


Du wirst es nie schnallen!
Nur weil du diese Kommentare unpassend findest, ist das noch lange nicht "herrschende" Meinung, ich würde sagen eher das Gegenteil.
Die Mehrheit in diesem Land und auch der SPD Wähler sieht das genauso wie Thierse, nämlich moderat und ab einem gewissen Quantum, wird die Mehrheit von dieser Agressivität, wie du und andere ihre Meinung offensiv mit beleidigenden Kampfbegriffen an den Mann bringen, um Leute die nunmal eine andere politische Meinung vertreten und das in unserer Demokratie und nach der Verfassung, völlig zurecht, mundtot zu machen, sehr angepisst sein und dann könnte das Pendel auch zurück schlagen.
Deine politische Meinung und deine Ansichten zu alten weißen Männern ist dir unbenommen, du kannst sie auch in jeder normalen Form in der Öffentlichkeit vertreten! Allerdings demokratische politische Gegener nur noch mit Beleidigungen  und Kampfbegriffen zu überziehen, um mit verbaler und wie dann zwangsläufig  folgender körperlicher Gewalt durchzusetzen, entspricht weder den demokratischen Spielregeln, noch führt es auf Dauer zu irgendeinem Erfolg, sondern es führt nur zur weiteren Spaltung der Gesellschaft.
Wenn ich mir deine Posts und die anderer Member zu diesem Themenkomplex und dem Themenkomplex Alter Weißer Mann anschaue, betreibt ihr nur unter anderen Vorzeichen, die absolut gleiche Spaltung der Gesellschaft mit verbaler Gewalt, die zwangsläufig immer zu körperlicher Gewalt wird, wie die Rechten und genau das benennt Thierse und  hat damit völlig recht. Und weil er es so offenkundig benennt, muss er natürlich als Alter weißer Mann abgestempelt und mundtot gemacht werden, damit man irgendwie wieder die Meinungshoheit bekommt.
Du und deine anderen Spießgesellen seit in euren Methoden, eure politischen und gesellschaftlichen Meinung Gehör zu verschaffen, 1 zu 1 mit der AfD vergleichbar, weil euch nicht die ganze Gesellschaft interessiert, sondern ausschließlich eure eigene Sicht der Dinge, und die ist notfalls auch mit Gewalt durchzusetzen!


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Don ganz ehrlich so langsam bekommst du regelrechte Wahnvorstellungen.
Schade, du warst mal ziemlich zugänglich. Geht es dir gut?


----------



## Don-71 (4. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Don ganz ehrlich so langsam bekommst du regelrechte Wahnvorstellungen.
> Schade, du warst mal ziemlich zugänglich. Geht es dir gut?


Ich benenne nichts anderes als Fakten, anscheinend bist du genauso blind wie viele andere.
Wer im demokratischen Diskurs, ständig Kampfbegriffe benutzt, um Leute mit anderer politischer Meinung zu beleidigen und abzuqualifizieren, bedient sich 1 zu 1 der gleichen Methoden, die wir von der AfD seit der Flüchtlingskrise her kennen. Nur weil sie andere politische Ziele zum Inhalt haben, bedeudet das noch lange nicht, das dort die Methoden besser sind.
Ich habe es dir schon einmal gesagt, der Zweck heiligt nicht die Mittel und verbale Gewalt im politischen Diskurs führt IMMER zu körperlichen Gewalt, das ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen!


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Du nennst uns Kommunisten und kritisierst mich dafür, dass ich Kampfbegriffe benutze?


----------



## Don-71 (4. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du nennst uns Kommunisten und kritisierst mich dafür, dass ich Kampfbegriffe benutze?


Geht es noch, so vom Erinnerungsvermögen?
Du hast als erster den Kampfbegriff Bourgeoisie für ein Lehrerehepaar eingebracht, darauhin habe ich dir unterstellt und das mache ich immer noch, das du eher an einer Verteilungswirtschaft interessiert bist, wie sie nunmal im Kommunismus oder Sozialismus vollzogen wird.
Du und auch der Herr Hoffgang, schreibt ja immer das ihr keine Fünfjahrespläne wollt, aber ihr redet ihnen mit jedem zweiten Post das Wort. Ich habe mit diesen Kampfbegriffen nicht angefangen wer wie du normale Mittelschichtler als Bourgeoisie und wie andere im gleichen Thread 2 Posts weiter als Bonzen bezeichnet, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn  man mit so etwas wie Kommunismus oder Sozialismus kommt.

Das alles ist aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied jemanden als Rassisten (Journalistin) zu bezeichene und auch die Bezeichnung Alter Weißer Mann, mit der Implzioerung dahinter, sehe ich als Beleidigung und Kampfbegriff, gerade wenn man sie auf Jemanden wie Herrn Thierse anwendet und dazu noch Gesine Schwan mit im Boot sitzt.
Jemanden wie Thierse in ein Boot mit Kolonialherren oder Sklavenhaltern zu setzen, ist nichts anderes als verbale Gewalt!


----------



## Poulton (4. März 2021)

Wahnsinn. Ich hätte nie gedacht das im WiPoWi mal die Proben für eine an die heutige Zeit angepasste Neuauflage von Ekel Alfred stattfinden. 


			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CpCoi5KW8AAcg5-?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Geht es noch, so vom Erinnerungsvermögen?







__





						bourgeoisie - Französisch-Deutsch Übersetzung | PONS
					

Übersetzung Französisch-Deutsch für bourgeoisie im PONS Online-Wörterbuch nachschlagen! Gratis Vokabeltrainer, Verbtabellen, Aussprachefunktion.




					de.pons.com
				




Es ist ein französisches Wort, ein ganz normales und die Bedeutung passt zur angesprochenen Schicht.

Andererseits muss ich zurück fragen, warum du gegen den kategorischen Imperativ verstößt den du so vehement einforderst? 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast als erster den Kampfbegriff Bourgeoisie für ein Lehrerehepaar eingebracht, darauhin habe ich dir unterstellt und das mache ich immer noch, das du eher an einer Verteilungswirtschaft interessiert bist, wie sie nunmal im Kommunismus oder Sozialismus vollzogen wird.


Don, in unseren Grundgesetz steht, dass Eigentum verpflichtet. Das ist von deiner Partei so abgesegnet worden, das ist kein Kommunismus. Auch hat deine Partei dabei mitgemacht als Unternehmen den Menschen für Kohle 
die Häuser unter dem Arsch weggebaggert haben.


----------



## Don-71 (4. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist ein französisches Wort, ein ganz normales und die Bedeutung passt zur angesprochenen Schicht.


Ach komm Sparanus, ich kann mich selber für blöd verkaufen, dafür brauche ich niemanden anderes, du weisst ganz genau, dass Bourgoisie die politische Kampfbegriff, für herrschende Klasse ist, wenn du das nicht weißt, bist du entweder Jünger als du vorgibst oder politisch nicht informiert. Bourgoisie als Bezeichnung der Herrschenden stand praktisch in jedem Manifest und Bekennerschreiben der RAF, soviel zu einem normalen französischen Begriff!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Don, in unseren Grundgesetz steht, dass Eigentum verpflichtet. Das ist von deiner Partei so abgesegnet worden, das ist kein Kommunismus. Auch hat deine Partei dabei mitgemacht als Unternehmen den Menschen für Kohle
> die Häuser unter dem Arsch weggebaggert haben.


Ja Eigentum verpflichtet fürs Gemeinwohl, wo das aber bei einem im Moment eher alltäglichen *Investitionsgut* für die breite Masse gegeben ist, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2021)

Für die besitzende Klasse, zu Marx Zeiten hat (in Deutschland) der Adel geherrscht nicht der Bürger.
Bürgerlich wäre der äquivalente deutsche Begriff, ich habe den anderen Begriff gewählt da es gehobener klingt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Andererseits muss ich zurück fragen, warum du gegen den kategorischen Imperativ verstößt den du so vehement einforderst?


Die Frage bleibt aber


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja Eigentum verpflichtet fürs Gemeinwohl, wo das aber bei einem im Moment eher alltäglichen *Investitionsgut* für die breite Masse gegeben ist, erschließt sich mir nicht.


Es geht ja nicht darum das Geld zu verteilen sondern darum DIE ********************* NICHT IN ERHEBLICH UMWELT UND KLIMASCHÄDLICHE KONSUMGÜTER ZU PUMPEN.


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du wirst es nie schnallen!


Da bin ich dann immer beruhigt, dass es im Internet irgendeinen Onkel gibt der mir das erklärt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit in diesem Land und auch der SPD Wähler sieht das genauso wie Thierse, nämlich moderat und ab einem gewissen Quantum, wird die Mehrheit von dieser Agressivität, wie du und andere ihre Meinung offensiv mit beleidigenden Kampfbegriffen an den Mann bringen, um Leute die nunmal eine andere politische Meinung vertreten und das in unserer Demokratie und nach der Verfassung, völlig zurecht, mundtot zu machen, sehr angepisst sein und dann könnte das Pendel auch zurück schlagen.


Ist doch vollkommen egal wohin das Pendel schlägt. hört endlich auf euch über Begriffe zu echauffieren und geht endlich die wichtigen Probleme unserer Zeit an. Ist doch in Ordnung wenn die Mehrheit dieses Landes das anders sieht als ich, nennt sich Demokratie. Nicht in Ordnung ist, Probleme auf die Seite zu schieben und zu ignorieren.
Wenn es notwendig ist den Begriff AwM zu verwenden um Anstoß in diese Debatten zu kriegen, dann immer her damit.

Oh und übrigens, ich finds immer so lustig deine haltlosen Vorwürfe. Nur mal so, ich bin ehemaliger Offizier und JU Mitglied. Dass du im Sabbereifer mit Schaum vorm Mund mich immer als Neuauflage der RAF darstellst entblößt lediglich dein Weltbild, ist aber von der Realität sehr sehr weit entfernt. Der Rest deines Postings ist ja nur noch die Wiederholung desselben Unfugs ohne jemals wieder in der wirklichen Welt vorbeizuschauen.

Und ebenfalls würde mich interessieren, wie du darauf kommst, dass ich Fünf-Jahrespläne fordere... Ich hab den Begriff jetzt 2 mal verwendet. Jedes Mal in einem Kontext um darauf hinzuweisen, dass es gerade darum NICHT geht.

Und zum Thema Bourgoisie, das ist bei der Luftwaffe imho Allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nur mal so, ich bin ehemaliger Offizier und JU Mitglied.


Ach auch ehemaliger JUler

Btw
Hättest mal mitbekommen sollen wie sich dein ehemaliger Prof über den bayrischen Innenminister lustig gemacht hat als er daneben saß


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh und übrigens, ich finds immer so lustig deine haltlosen Vorwürfe. Nur mal so, ich bin ehemaliger Offizier und JU Mitglied. Dass du im Sabbereifer mit Schaum vorm Mund* mich immer als Neuauflage der RAF* darstellst entblößt lediglich dein Weltbild, ist aber von der Realität sehr sehr weit entfernt.


Für diese komplett unsinnige Behauptung, hast du sicherlich Textstellen parat, die das untermauern, ansonsten muss man das unter deiner üblichen Meinungsmache bzw, glatter Lüge abhaken.


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Für diese komplett unsinnige Behauptung, hast du sicherlich Textstellen parat, die das untermauern, ansonsten muss man das unter deiner üblichen Meinungsmache bzw, glatter Lüge abhaken.



Ähm, ja...



Don-71 schrieb:


> wie dann zwangsläufig  folgender körperlicher Gewalt durchzusetzen, entspricht weder den demokratischen Spielregeln, noch führt es auf Dauer zu irgendeinem Erfolg, sondern es führt nur zur weiteren Spaltung der Gesellschaft.
> [...] verschaffen, 1 zu 1 mit der AfD vergleichbar, weil euch nicht die ganze Gesellschaft interessiert, sondern ausschließlich eure eigene Sicht der Dinge, und die ist notfalls auch mit Gewalt durchzusetzen!


Da du uns als Kommunisten / Marxisten verordnest, und vorwirfst in der Konsequenz mit Gewalt gegen die Demokratie vorzugehen -. ja, du bezeichnest mich als RAF Neuauflage.  

Vllt merkst du auch einfach mal was du im Eifer deines Wahns hier teilweise für Dummfug schreibst und hälst dich zukünftig mit solchen übertriebenen Vorwürfen einfach zurück.

Oh und lass mich raten, gleich startet wieder der Donnsche Empörungskanon "Haltlose Lügen".


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

Na wer hat hier zuerst die RAF reingebracht?


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ähm, ja...
> 
> 
> Da du uns als Kommunisten / Marxisten verordnest, und vorwirfst in der Konsequenz mit Gewalt gegen die Demokratie vorzugehen -. ja, du bezeichnest mich als RAF Neuauflage.
> ...


Rofl.

also außer Einbildung und Behauptungen nichts auf der Pfanne, sondern Meinungsmache und Lügen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Na wer hat hier zuerst die RAF reingebracht?


Herr Hoffgang hat die RAF als erster ins Spiel gebracht, kann man nachlesen, genauso wie du Bourgeoisie und ryven_macaran den Begriff Bonzen! Anscheinend merkt ihr gar nicht mehr, mit welchen Begrifflichkeiten ihr so um euch schmeisst!


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Anscheinend merkt ihr gar nicht mehr, mit welchen Begrifflichkeiten ihr so um euch schmeisst!


Ich frage dich nochmal, warum wirfst du uns was vor und verstößt selbst gegen den kategorischen Imperativ?


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Herr Hoffgang hat die RAF als erster ins Spiel gebracht, kann man nachlesen, genauso wie du Bourgeoisie und ryven_macaran den Begriff Bonzen! Anscheinend merkt ihr gar nicht mehr, mit welchen Begrifflichkeiten ihr so um euch schmeisst!


Ahh, die AfD Methode.
Einen Begriff umschreiben, dann aber abstreiten den spezifischen Begriff verwendet haben zu wollen.

Schau an.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich frage dich nochmal, warum wirfst du uns was vor und verstößt selbst gegen den kategorischen Imperativ?


Ich bewege mich absolut im normalen politischn Diskurs, den es schon immer in der Bundesrepubklik Deutschland gegeben hat und der erst mit dem Auftauchen der AfD geändert wurde und jetzt auch von linken Aktivisten übernommen wurde oder nachgeeifert wird.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ahh, die AfD Methode.
> Einen Begriff umschreiben, dann aber abstreiten den spezifischen Begriff verwendet haben zu wollen.
> 
> Schau an.


Ich habe dich als gewaltätigen Terrorristen bezeichnet? Du lebst anscheinend in einer anderen Welt!
Meine Meinung über die AfD hier im Forum ist hinlänglich bekannt, auch was ich alles über sie geschrieben habe, dort habe ich Einzelne oder den Flügel auch als Nazis bezeichnet, ich habe aber z.B. nie dort den Begriff Terrorristen oder Terror Organisation in den Mund genommen und du behauptest hier ich würde irgendwo die RAF umschreiben, das ist echt lächerlich.
Glaube mir, wenn ich dich mit der RAF in einen Topf schmeissen wollte, weil ich dir eine RAF HAltung unterstelle, dann mache ich das auch, ich habe keine Angst meine Meinung zu schreiben, wenn ich denn dafür Argumente habe.

Was du machst ist einfach haltlose Interpretationen und Lügen aufzustellen, da du deine Behauptungen zu meiner Person und was ich schreibe, halt nicht untermauern kannst!


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum lässt du dich eigentlich nicht für die Linkspartei aufstellen und vertritts ohne zu lügen (Zitat, das soll Lenkungseffekte haben und keine Art von Kommunismus sein), den Kommunismus oder Sozialismus, den du anstrebst!





Don-71 schrieb:


> Und ihr streitet ab, keinen Sozialismus oder Kommununismus zu wollen, und keine Ideologon zu sein, lächerlich!



Hmm @Sparanus
Ich bin grade verwirrt, hat oder hat uns Donnie jetzt als Kommunisten bezeichnet die antidemokratisch agieren und notfalls ihre Anschauungen mit Gewalt durchsetzen - wie damals die RAF - oder nicht?

@Don-71
Du machst hier grade den orangenen Donald, gestern um 21.31 kommt dein Cofeve Moment indem du uns in der Konsequenz vorwirfst, dass am Ende körperliche Gewalt bei rauskommt und jetzt willst du nichts mehr davon wissen. Dann kommt der klassische Don Move, irgendwas von Lügen zu erzählen, dabei steht das hier auf derselben Seite.

Das ist keine politische Diskussion, das hat ist Kindergarten. Wenn du der Meinung bist, Sparanus und ich seien Kommunisten ob der Forderungen die wir erheben, tja, dann muss ich wohl annehmen, dass dein Weltbild schwer in den 70ern hängen geblieben ist. Na komm, dann helf ich Dir dabei es aufrecht zu erhalten.

In diesem Sinne, Hasta la victoria siempre!


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hmm @Sparanus
> Ich bin grade verwirrt, hat oder hat uns Donnie jetzt als Kommunisten bezeichnet die antidemokratisch agieren und notfalls ihre Anschauungen mit Gewalt durchsetzen - wie damals die RAF - oder nicht?


Du behauptest wirklich, du bist ehemaliger BW Offizier, das würde in 90% der Fälle ein Abitur voraussetzen und den etwas intensiveren Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache, was anscheinend nicht gefruchtet hat oder nicht passiert ist!

Ich würde sagen, das es in Deutschland noch Millionen von Kommunisten oder Sozialisten gibt, es gibt auch viele Linken Politiker die sich selber so bezeichnen, deshalb hat sie noch niemand und auch ich nicht, als Terrorristen oder RAF Unterstützer bezeichnet.
Du spinnst dir hier komplett einen zurecht, was die Interpretation meiner Postings anbelangt, weil du dein Narrativ durchsetzen willst, mehr ist es nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du behauptest wirklich, du bist ehemaliger BW Offizier, das würde in 90% der Fälle ein Abitur voraussetzen und den etwas intensiveren Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache, was anscheinend nicht gefruchtet hat oder nicht passiert ist!


Vorsicht Junge, ich lass mich gern auf eine kontroverse Diskussion ein, aber es gibt bei uns beiden der für Deutschland in die Einsätze gezogen ist, auf sich schießen hat lassen und unsere freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung verteidigt hat. Und der andere bist du.

Ein klein wenig Respekt für diesen Dienst wäre wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt - selbst wenn wir inhaltlich nicht übereinkommen und abweichende politische Meinungen haben. Du kannst jederzeit meine Meinung kritisieren, dafür hab ich mehr als 12 Jahre gedient. Aber solche dummen Anspielungen kannste stecken lassen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das es in Deutschland noch Millionen von Kommunisten oder Sozialisten gibt, es gibt auch viele Linken Politiker die sich selber so bezeichnen, deshalb hat sie noch niemand und auch ich nicht als Terrorristen oder RAF Unterstützer bezeichnet.


Ui fiese Geschichtslücke wie die RAF entstanden ist, reicht halt nicht wenn man nur Axel Springer liest.
Schade, dann hättest du vllt bemerkt, dass deine oben beschriebene Abfolge:



> Allerdings demokratische politische Gegener nur noch mit Beleidigungen und Kampfbegriffen zu überziehen, um mit verbaler und wie *dann zwangsläufig folgender körperlicher Gewalt* durchzusetzen


leider exakt widerspiegelt wie sich aus der Studentenbewegung heraus einige wenige radikalisiert und zur RAF zusammengeschlossen haben. "Zwangsläufig folgender körperlicher Gewalt".
Für dich ist also klar, dass es für uns keine alternative gibt, als irgendwann zu körperlicher Gewalt zu greifen.

Was halt leider vollkommen haltloser Unfug ist, du aber in bekannter Manier viel zu stur bist das einzusehen und deswegen lieber drumherum laberst.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Vorsicht Junge, ich lass mich gern auf eine kontroverse Diskussion ein, aber es gibt bei uns beiden der für Deutschland in die Einsätze gezogen ist, auf sich schießen hat lassen und unsere freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung verteidigt hat. Und der andere bist du.
> 
> Ein klein wenig Respekt für diesen Dienst wäre wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt - selbst wenn wir inhaltlich nicht übereinkommen und abweichende politische Meinungen haben.


Tja so ist das im Leben, wie es in den Wald hineinschallt, so schallt es auch wieder heraus. Bevor du von mir Respekt gegenüber deiner Person verlangst, würde ich doch mal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren und reflektieren mit welchem Dreck du mich in den letzten Tagen beworfen hast.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ui fiese Geschichtslücke wie die RAF entstanden ist, reicht halt nicht wenn man nur Axel Springer liest.
> Schade, dann hättest du vllt bemerkt, dass deine oben beschriebene Abfolge:





hoffgang schrieb:


> leider exakt widerspiegelt wie sich aus der Studentenbewegung heraus einige wenige radikalisiert und zur RAF zusammengeschlossen haben. "Zwangsläufig folgender körperlicher Gewalt".
> Für dich ist also klar, dass es für uns keine alternative gibt, als irgendwann zu körperlicher Gewalt zu greifen.


Die RAF hat doch körperliche Gewalt angewendet, genauso wie der NSU 2.0, der Mörder von Walter Lübcke, die Ammokläufer von Hanau und Chemnitz! Kannst du das bestreiten?

Genau um diese Punkte geht es und genau darauf hacken Thierse und ich herum, wie sich verbale Gewalt von Rechts und auch Links in körperliche Gewalt wandelt und Gesellschaft spaltet. Und natürlich passsiert das immer nur bei einigen wenigen, aber es passiert eben.
Wie du allerdings auf die Idee kommst, das ich DIR und anderen hier im Forum, körperliche Gewalt und Terrorrismus unterstellt habe, erschließt sich wohl nur in deinen wirren Interpretationen.


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja so ist das im Leben, wie es in den Wald hineinschallt, so schallt es auch wieder heraus. Bevor du von mir Respekt gegenüber deiner Person verlangst, würde ich doch mal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren und reflektieren mit welchem Dreck du mich in den letzten Tage beworfen hast.


Ich verlange von Dir keinen Respekt vor meiner Person, sondern Respekt vor dem Dienst.
Dass du das nicht trennen kannst hätte mir eigentlich vorher klar sein sollen, aber so ist das.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sag mal spinnst jetzt komplett?
> Die RAF hat doch körperliche Gewalt angewendet, genauso wie der NSU 2.0, der Mörder von Walter Lübcke, die Ammokläufer von Hanau und Chemnitz! Kannst du das bestreiten?


Vllt kommste jetzt endlich mal selbst drauf, dass es dann vllt nicht so intelligent von Dir war, uns vorzuwerfen, dass wir in letzter Konsequenz Gewalt anwenden werden - dann aber abzustreiten und als neue RAF anzusehen...


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich bin grade verwirrt, hat oder hat uns Donnie jetzt als Kommunisten bezeichnet die antidemokratisch agieren und notfalls ihre Anschauungen mit Gewalt durchsetzen - wie damals die RAF - oder nicht?


Nur weil er das Wort nicht verwendet hat bestreitet er es. Aber er fantasiert von gewalttätigen Kommunisten. Da er ja kein AfDler ist, der die Antifa an jeder Ecke sieht spielt er wohl auf die RAF an. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du behauptest wirklich, du bist ehemaliger BW Offizier, das würde in 90% der Fälle ein Abitur voraussetzen und den etwas intensiveren Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache, was anscheinend nicht gefruchtet hat oder nicht passiert ist!


Was warst du denn? W12? W18 oder gar verweigert? 
Er war zwar nur ein Charlie( ) , aber das ist kein Grund ihm abzusprechen studiert zu haben.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Vllt kommste jetzt endlich mal selbst drauf, dass es dann vllt nicht so intelligent von Dir war, uns vorzuwerfen, dass wir in letzter Konsequenz Gewalt anwenden wären - dann aber abzustreiten und als neue RAF anzusehen...


Wo habe ich das gemacht?
Das ist doch völliger Blödsinn und das weisst du auch, zeige mir wo ich dir und anderen in letzter Konsequenz vorgeworfen habe körperliche Gewalt anzuwenden.

*ich habe gesagt und dazu stehe ich, das deine verbale Gewalt und auch von anderen hier im Forum, die ja Teil einer politischen Bewegung ist,  über kurz oder lang in körperliche Gewalt umschlagen kann und wird, genauso wie es bei der AfD durch die o.g. Beispiele passiert ist.*

Und genau darauf hat auch Thierse hingewiesen!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur weil er das Wort nicht verwendet hat bestreitet er es. Aber er fantasiert von gewalttätigen Kommunisten. Da er ja kein AfDler ist, der die Antifa an jeder Ecke sieht spielt er wohl auf die RAF an.


Du kannst dich bei den verwirrten Interpretationen gleich bei Hoffgang einsortieren!
Ich bestreite gar nichts, ich stelle klar was ich in meinen Postings mit deutscher Sprache ausgedrückt habe und lasse mich von euch Eiferern nicht eure genehme Interpretation aufdrücken, die schlicht und einfach gelogen ist.


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das gemacht?
> Das ist doch völliger Blödsinn und das weisst du auch, zeige mir wo ich dir und anderen in letzter Konsequenz vorgeworfen habe körperliche Gewalt anzuwenden.



Naja... halt zum hundertsten Mal... hier:



Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine politische Meinung und deine Ansichten zu alten weißen Männern ist dir unbenommen, du kannst sie auch in jeder normalen Form in der Öffentlichkeit vertreten! Allerdings demokratische politische Gegener nur noch mit Beleidigungen  und Kampfbegriffen zu überziehen, um mit verbaler und *wie dann zwangsläufig  folgender körperlicher Gewalt durchzusetzen*, [...]
> Wenn ich mir deine Posts und die anderer Member zu diesem Themenkomplex und dem Themenkomplex Alter Weißer Mann anschaue, betreibt ihr nur unter anderen Vorzeichen, die absolut gleiche Spaltung der G*esellschaft mit verbaler Gewalt, die zwangsläufig immer zu körperlicher Gewalt wird*,[...]
> *Du und deine anderen Spießgesellen *seit in euren Methoden, eure politischen und gesellschaftlichen Meinung Gehör zu verschaffen, 1 zu 1 mit der AfD vergleichbar, weil euch nicht die ganze Gesellschaft interessiert,* sondern ausschließlich eure eigene Sicht der Dinge, und die ist notfalls auch mit Gewalt durchzusetzen!*



Mach ruhig weiter einen auf US Namensvetter.
Du hasts geschrieben, jetzt lavierst du rum. Klassischer Trump


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja... halt zum hundertsten Mal... hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posts verkürzt wiederzugeben, um sie für sein Narrativ uminterpretieren zu können, ist halt typisch Schnitzler und Schwarzer Kanal! Hast du jetzt gleich zweimal gemacht!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du wirst es nie schnallen!
> Nur weil du diese Kommentare unpassend findest, ist das noch lange nicht "herrschende" Meinung, ich würde sagen eher das Gegenteil.
> Die Mehrheit in diesem Land und auch der SPD Wähler sieht das genauso wie Thierse, nämlich moderat und ab einem gewissen Quantum, wird die Mehrheit von dieser Agressivität, wie du und andere ihre Meinung offensiv mit beleidigenden Kampfbegriffen an den Mann bringen, um Leute die nunmal eine andere politische Meinung vertreten und das in unserer Demokratie und nach der Verfassung, völlig zurecht, mundtot zu machen, sehr angepisst sein und dann könnte das Pendel auch zurück schlagen.
> Deine politische Meinung und deine Ansichten zu alten weißen Männern ist dir unbenommen, du kannst sie auch in jeder normalen Form in der Öffentlichkeit vertreten! Allerdings demokratische politische Gegener nur noch mit Beleidigungen und Kampfbegriffen zu überziehen, um mit verbaler und wie dann zwangsläufig folgender körperlicher Gewalt durchzusetzen, entspricht weder den demokratischen Spielregeln, noch führt es auf Dauer zu irgendeinem Erfolg, sondern es führt nur zur weiteren Spaltung der Gesellschaft.
> ...


Wenn man den Post als ganzes ließt, konkretesiere ich meine Aussage und beziehe mich auf die Rechten/AfD und die Spaltung der Gesellschaft, was du machst ist nichts anderes als meine Aussagen aus dem Kontext zu reißen und zu manipulieren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du behauptest wirklich, du bist ehemaliger BW Offizier, das würde in 90% der Fälle ein Abitur voraussetzen und den etwas intensiveren Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache, was anscheinend nicht gefruchtet hat oder nicht passiert ist!





hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich verlange von Dir keinen Respekt vor meiner Person, sondern Respekt vor dem Dienst.
> Dass du das nicht trennen kannst hätte mir eigentlich vorher klar sein sollen, aber so ist das.


Hier das gleiche, ich leite von einem BW Offizier auf eine gegebene Ausbildung , in diesem Fall Abitur ab und beziehe die direkt auf deine Person, du unterstellst mir ich hätte keinen Respekt vor dem Dienst.
Hier kann man doch die bewußte Manipulation genau sehen.

Sei es drum, ich habe meinen Punkt klar gemacht, das können hier auch andere lesen, wenn es dich glücklich macht, kannst du ja an deiner lächerlichen Interpretation festhalten, das ich dir persönlich und anderen hier vorgeworfen habe, körperliche Gewalt für ihre politischen Ziele einzusetzen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das ich dir persönlich und anderen hier vorgeworfen habe, körperliche Gewalt für ihre politischen Ziele einzusetzen.


Du hast uns nicht vorgeworfen das zu tun sondern die Gewaltbereitschaft.
Das kann man nicht anders lesen.


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Posts verkürzt wiederzugeben, um sie für sein Narrativ uminterpretieren zu können, ist halt typisch Schnitzler und Schwarzer Kanal! Hast du jetzt gleich zweimal gemacht!


Oh, tschuldigung, nicht relevante Teile kürzen ist ganz normales Zitatverhalten - also halt für Leute die studiert haben. Und die gekürzten Stellen haben die markierten Stellen nicht beeinflusst.




__





						Zitate kürzen
					






					www.schreiben.zentrumlesen.ch
				







Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Post als ganzes ließt, konkretesiere ich meine Aussage und beziehe mich auf die Rechten/AfD und die Spaltung der Gesellschaft, was du machst ist nichts anderes als meine Aussagen aus dem Kontext zu reißen und zu manipulieren.





> *Du und deine anderen Spießgesellen *seit in euren Methoden, eure politischen und gesellschaftlichen Meinung Gehör zu verschaffen, 1 zu 1 mit der AfD vergleichbar, weil euch nicht die ganze Gesellschaft interessiert,* sondern ausschließlich eure eigene Sicht der Dinge, und die ist notfalls auch mit Gewalt durchzusetzen!*


Ohja, ich reiße deine Aussagen ganz sicher aus dem Kontext...
Wir sind also Kommunisten die mit der AfD vergleichbar sind, also gewaltbereite Linke die antidemokratisch agieren - deine Worte. Hmm, welche Organisation mit 3 Buchstaben gabs denn da in der Vergangenheit...

Ich kann auch nichts dafür dass du in deinem Ragemode gestern so einen Stuß verfasst hast, aber entweder du stehst dazu, oder du gibst endlich zu, dass du mit Schaum vorm Mund übers Ziel hinnausgeschosen bist.

Oder du machst in AwM Manier einfach mit dem lavieren weiter.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast uns nicht vorgeworfen das zu tun sondern die Gewaltbereitschaft.
> Das kann man nicht anders lesen.


Natürlich habe ich das bei Hoffgang gemacht, durch seine verbale Gewalt, nimmt er schlussendlich in Kauf, das sie sich früher oder später in körperliche Gewalt entladen wird!
Warum du dich nun angesprochen fühlst Sparanus, erschließt sich wohl nur dir selbst!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ohja, ich reiße deine Aussagen ganz sicher aus dem Kontext...
> Wir sind also Kommunisten die mit der AfD vergleichbar sind, also gewaltbereite Linke die antidemokratisch agieren - deine Worte. Hmm, welche Organisation mit 3 Buchstaben gabs denn da in der Vergangenheit...


Siehe Geschriebenes darüber!


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

Wir werden bis zur letzten Patrone für die Meinungsfreiheit kämpfen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das alles ist aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied jemanden als Rassisten (Journalistin) zu bezeichene und auch die Bezeichnung Alter Weißer Mann, mit der Implzioerung dahinter, sehe ich als Beleidigung und Kampfbegriff, gerade wenn man sie auf Jemanden wie Herrn Thierse anwendet und dazu noch Gesine Schwan mit im Boot sitzt.
> Jemanden wie Thierse in ein Boot mit Kolonialherren oder Sklavenhaltern zu setzen, ist nichts anderes als verbale Gewalt!


Oh, welch Ironie!
Thierse verteidigt in einem Interview rassistisch-motivierte Handlungen und Sprachgebrauch - kein Thema.
Thierse wird in einem Forum als alter weißer Mann bezeichnet - oh nein, Blasphemie!

Sorry, aber das ist Doppelmoral.


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Oh, welch Ironie!
> Thierse verteidigt in einem Interview rassistisch-motivierte Handlungen und Sprachgebrauch - kein Thema.
> Thierse wird in einem Forum als alter weißer Mann bezeichnet - oh nein, Blasphemie!
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist Doppelmoral.


Nein.
Es ist Heuchelei.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Oh, welch Ironie!
> Thierse verteidigt in einem Interview rassistisch-motivierte Handlungen und Sprachgebrauch - kein Thema.
> Thierse wird in einem Forum als alter weißer Mann bezeichnet - oh nein, Blasphemie!
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist Doppelmoral.


Nein das ist einfach eure aktivistische Interprätation und Auslegung, da er weder seinem FAZ Essay noch in seinem Interview rassistisch-motivierte Handlungen und Sprachgebrauch verteidigt hat.

Um es für dich sehr anschaulich und konkret zu machen, für mich war und ist ein Mohrenkopf immer eine Süßigkeit gewesen, die ich nie in meinem Leben, mit menschlichen Wesen oder Hautfarbe in Verbindung gebracht habe, analog gilt gleiches für die Zigeunersauce.
Für mich ist der Ausdruck Mohrenkopf, die bezeichnung einer Süßigkeit, für dich und andere rassistisch-motivierte Handlungen und Sprachgebrauch!
Das unterscheidet uns halt gewaltig und wie man die Aussagen von Hernn Thierse sieht und interpretiert!


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein das ist einfach eure aktivistische Interprätation und Auslegung, da er weder seinem FAZ Essay noch in seinem Interview rassistisch-motivierte Handlungen und Sprachgebrauch verteidigt hat.


Da geht's schon wieder los, Don sieht Blackfacing also ebenfalls nicht als rassistisch motiviert an, ignoriert dabei wieder die lange rassistische Historie die damit einhergeht, allen voran die stereotypische Darstellung nicht-weißer Personen.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Da geht's schon wieder los, Don sieht Blackfacing also ebenfalls nicht als rassistisch motiviert an, ignoriert dabei wieder die lange rassistische Historie die damit einhergeht, allen voran die stereotypische Darstellung nicht-weißer Personen.


Alter was du mir so in den letzten 7 Tagen unterstellt hast, geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr und ja es ist mein ureigenstes Recht, Dinge nicht abgeschlossen zu sehen, denn Blackfacing ist nicht gleich Blackfacing.
Gerade in der Kunst gibt es hunderte Varianten, wovon sicherlich Dutzende oder mehr rassistisch motiviert waren und sind. Es gibt aber auch genügend, die eben *nicht* rassistisch motiviert sind und waren, gerade beim Theater und nur der Empörungskultur zum Opfer gefallen sind.
Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied, ob ich einen farbigen Menschen einen fröhlichen Sklaven spielen lasse, oder ob ich einen weißen Schauspieler oder Schauspielerin eine farbige Rolle spielen lasse ohne irgendwelche Karikaturen, weil ich einfach keinen passenden farbigen Schauspieler oder Schauspielerin habe.


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alter was du mir so in den letzten 7 Tagen unterstellt hast, geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr und ja es ist mein ureigenstes Recht, Dinge nicht abgeschlossen zu sehen, denn Blackfacing ist nicht gleich Blackfacing.



Achso, der Thierse hat ja nur das gute Blackfacing verteidigt und nicht das schlechte Blackfacing. Also er hats nicht ausgeführt, aber du behauptest das jetzt einfach um deine eigene verquere Argumentationskette irgendwie zu retten.

Mal ganz davon ab dass du rassistische Handlungen in schlimm und weniger schlimm unterteilst und es kein gutes Blackfacing geben kann. Übrigens ist das EXAKT das Handlungsmuster der AwMs das endlich verschwinden muss um strukturellen Rassismus in unserer Gesellschaft zu überwinden. 

Was kommt als nächstes? Etwa ein "Das wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen!"?


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Achso, der Thierse hat ja nur das gute Blackfacing verteidigt und nicht das schlechte Blackfacing. Also er hats nicht ausgeführt, aber du behauptest das jetzt einfach um deine eigene verquere Argumentationskette irgendwie zu retten.
> 
> Mal ganz davon ab dass du rassistische Handlungen in schlimm und weniger schlimm unterteilst und es kein gutes Blackfacing geben kann. Übrigens ist das EXAKT das Handlungsmuster der AwMs das endlich verschwinden muss um strukturellen Rassismus in unserer Gesellschaft zu überwinden.


Ok, also dann machen wird das mal fest, es gibt bestimmt tausende Filme, alleine aus Deutschland, in dem eine Perserin eine Türkin spielt, ein Chinese einen Japaner oder umgekehrt, ein Südafrikaner einen Kongolesen oder umgekehrt und das ist natürlich alles rassistisch motiviert. Du und andere merkt gar nicht mehr was ihr von euch gebt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein das ist einfach eure aktivistische Interprätation und Auslegung, da er weder seinem FAZ Essay noch in seinem Interview rassistisch-motivierte Handlungen und Sprachgebrauch verteidigt hat.
> 
> Um es für dich sehr anschaulich und konkret zu machen, für mich war und ist ein Mohrenkopf immer eine Süßigkeit gewesen, die ich nie in meinem Leben, mit menschlichen Wesen oder Hautfarbe in Verbindung gebracht habe, analog gilt gleiches für die Zigeunersauce.
> Für mich ist der Ausdruck Mohrenkopf, die bezeichnung einer Süßigkeit, für dich und andere rassistisch-motivierte Handlungen und Sprachgebrauch!
> Das unterscheidet uns halt gewaltig und wie man die Aussagen von Hernn Thierse sieht und interpretiert!


Schön, dass es für *Dich *nicht rassistisch ist, als jemand der nicht mal zur bezeichnenden Gruppe gehört. Hast du dich aber mal jemals im Leben gefragt, wie betroffene Gruppen sich denn fühlen mit solchen herabsetzenden Bezeichnungen?


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Schön, dass es für *Dich *nicht rassistisch ist, als jemand der nicht mal zur bezeichnenden Gruppe gehört. Hast du dich aber mal jemals im Leben gefragt, wie betroffene Gruppen sich denn fühlen mit solchen herabsetzenden Bezeichnungen?!


Natürlich nicht, ist doch viel einfacher beim WDR Die letzte Instanz zu kucken und dabei immer wieder zustimmend zu nicken. Natürlich sieht man dann Blackfacing nicht als rassistisch, natürlich verteidigt man dann Thierse wenn man nicht mal verstanden hat wo das eigentliche Problem liegt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du wirst es nie schnallen!
> Nur weil du diese Kommentare unpassend findest, ist das noch lange nicht "herrschende" Meinung, ich würde sagen eher das Gegenteil.
> Die Mehrheit in diesem Land und auch der SPD Wähler sieht das genauso wie Thierse, nämlich moderat und ab einem gewissen Quantum, wird die Mehrheit von dieser Agressivität, wie du und andere ihre Meinung offensiv mit beleidigenden Kampfbegriffen an den Mann bringen, um Leute die nunmal eine andere politische Meinung vertreten und das in unserer Demokratie und nach der Verfassung, völlig zurecht, mundtot zu machen, sehr angepisst sein und dann könnte das Pendel auch zurück schlagen.
> Deine politische Meinung und deine Ansichten zu alten weißen Männern ist dir unbenommen, du kannst sie auch in jeder normalen Form in der Öffentlichkeit vertreten! Allerdings demokratische politische Gegener nur noch mit Beleidigungen  und Kampfbegriffen zu überziehen, um mit verbaler und wie dann zwangsläufig  folgender körperlicher Gewalt durchzusetzen, entspricht weder den demokratischen Spielregeln, noch führt es auf Dauer zu irgendeinem Erfolg, sondern es führt nur zur weiteren Spaltung der Gesellschaft.
> ...


Darf ich fragen, wieso das Gespräch jetzt wieder in diesen Thread verlagert wird. Der Mod hat doch gestern einen neuen Thread geöffnet, an dem sich jeder gerne beteiligen kann.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Schön, dass es für *Dich *nicht rassistisch ist, als jemand der nicht mal zur bezeichnenden Gruppe gehört. Hast du dich aber mal jemals im Leben gefragt, wie betroffene Gruppen sich denn fühlen mit solchen herabsetzenden Bezeichnungen?


Also um es sprachlich aufzuarbeiten und zu verdeutlichen woher ich komme!

Ich habe schon Probleme mit dem Wort Jude (genauso N e g e r), weil ich es als rassistischen Begriff schon immer (bereits als Jugendlicher) wahrgenommen habe. Ich verstehe bis Heute nicht warum das Wort Jude nicht längst auf dem Index ist, stattdessen wird es überall allgemein angewandt. Ich benutze es privat eigentlich nie und sehr selten im öffentlichen Diskurs. Für mich gibt es nur jüdisch gläubige Menschen, genauso wie ich ein christlicher oder evenlisch gläubiger Mensch bin.
Ansonsten ist für mich z.B. ein Herr Friedman, ein Deutscher jüdischen Glaubens und ich bin Deutscher mit evengalischen Glauben. Wenn Jemand Hernn Friedman als Juden bezeichnet, empfinde ich das als rassistisch. Die Nationaltät dabei ist beliebig.
Insoweit bin ich bei dem Wort N e g e r, Zigeuner etc. absolut der Meinung diese zu ersetzen.
Was mir bis heute schleierhaft ist, warum der Begriff Schwarz plötzlich auch rassistisch hinterlegt ist, aber ich habe mich dem Sprachgebrauch farbig umgehend ungepasst.
Bei dem Begriff Mohrenkopf, der nun wirklich nachweißlich nur im Kaiserreich für farbige Menschen verwendet wurde und bereits in der Bundesrepublik ausschließlich eine Süßigkeit repräsentiert hat, verstehe ich den ganzen Aufstand nicht. Ich habe in meinem beinahe fünzigjährigen Leben noch nie gehört, das Jemand einen farbigen Menschen als Mohrenkopf bezeichnet hat, insoweit empfinde ich das als aufgebauscht!


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also um es sprachlich aufzuarbeiten und zu verdeutlichen woher ich komme!
> 
> Ich habe schon Probleme mit dem Wort Jude (genauso N e g e r), weil ich es als rassistischen Begriff schon immer (bereits als Jugendlicher) wahrgenommen habe. Ich verstehe bis Heute nicht warum das Wort Jude nicht längst auf dem Index ist, stattdessen wird es überall allgemein angewandt.


Weil Jude eine Selbstbezeichnung der jüdischen Gemeinde ist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Nationaltät dabei ist beliebig.
> Insoweit bin ich bei dem Wort N e g e r, Zigeuner etc. absolut der Meinung diese zu ersetzen.


Wieso setzt du Lücken zwischen jedem Buchstaben? Es kann trotzdem jeder lesen. Heutzutage vermeidet man dieses Wort, in dem man es als das N-Wort beschreibt. Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, die Menschengruppe nach dem N-Wort, möchte Sinti und Roma genannt werden, weil es ihre Selbstbezeichnung ist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was mir bis heute schleierhaft ist, warum der Begriff Schwarz plötzlich auch rassistisch hinterlegt ist, aber ich habe mich dem Sprachgebrauch farbig umgehend ungepasst.


Andersrum ist der Fall. Schwarz ist die Selbstbezeichnung. Farbiger ist rassistisch.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei dem Begriff Mohrenkopf, der nun wirklich nachweißlich nur im Kaiserreich für farbige Menschen verwendet wurde und bereits in der Bundesrepublik ausschließlich eine Süßigkeit repräsentiert hat, verstehe ich den ganzen Aufstand nicht. Ich habe in meinem beinahe fünzigjährigen Leben noch nie gehört, das Jemand einen farbigen Menschen als Mohrenkopf bezeichnet hat, insoweit empfinde ich das als aufgebauscht!


Und in diesem gesamten Post, tut sich etwas auf, was ich immer wieder in solchen Debatten lese.

Es wird über Minderheiten geredet und eigene Meinungen und Vorstellungen werden über das Recht der autonomen Selbstbestimmung der Gruppen gestellt. Alle erwähnten Menschengruppen bestimmen selber wie sie genannt und wie sie nicht genannt werden dürfen. Aber es wird weiter auf rassistischen Sprachgebrauch beharrt "weil es früher normal war", obwohl sich besagte Gruppen dagegen aussprechen. Menschen so anzusprechen, wie sie es selber möchten, hat was mit Respekt vor anderen Menschen zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn Jemand Hernn Friedman als Juden bezeichnet, empfinde ich das als rassistisch.


Wenn er jüdischen Glaubens ist, dann ist er halt ein Jude. Genau so wie ich Christ bin. 
Außerdem ist das sogar die Selbstbezeichnung dieser Religionsgemeinschaft oder wenn man weiter geht dieses Volkes. 


Aber allgemein ist diese Diskussion ziemlich akademisch und ich bin nicht hoffgangs Meinung. 
Zum Beispiel man ist weiß oder man ist POC. Warum ist man dann nicht POC oder PONC?


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum ist man dann nicht POC oder PONC?


Wofür steht das N im PONC?


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

People of non color?
Vllt...

Luftwaffe ey, die kommen auf Ideen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wofür steht das N im PONC?


Non natürlich


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Non natürlich


Weil die Welt "dank" Kolonialismus Englisch spricht und im Englischen die Selbstbezeichnung von weißen Menschen White ist und nicht PONC. Daher ist der Begriff _weiß _auf die kolonial-geprägten Machtverhältnisse bezogen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

Ich bin so weiß, ich werde dauernd gefragt aus welchem Land ich komme und das ohne Migrationshintergrund. 

Keit Witz.


----------



## Poulton (5. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin so weiß, ich werde dauernd gefragt aus welchem Land ich komme und das ohne Migrationshintergrund.


Stammst du nicht ursprünglich aus Sachsen?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Luftwaffe ey, die kommen auf Ideen.


Schweinchenrosa Litze und Luftwaffe auf einem Fleck. Das kann was werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Stammst du nicht ursprünglich aus Sachsen?


Eher aus Berlin und Polen, aber wohin verschlägt es einen nach dem Krieg halt so.


----------



## Mahoy (5. März 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Schweinchenrosa Litze und Luftwaffe auf einem Fleck. Das kann was werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt hier eine stillschweigende Übereinkunft unter den richtigen Soldaten, Sparanus nicht wegen seiner Disposition aufzuziehen. 

@Topic: Die ganze "Colored"-Benamsung basiert ja im wenigsten darauf, ein Unterscheidung auf Basis eines konstruierten Normal-Teints zu schaffen.
Allerdings bin ich in dunkelhäutigeren Mehrheit ebenso wenig "weiß", wie jemand in einer hellhäutigeren Mehrheit "schwarz" oder meinetwegen "farbig" ist. Insbesondere letzteres hieße obendrein, dass ich farblos wäre, sonst würde ja die Unterscheidung streng semantisch nicht mehr funktionieren. 
Zudem kommt man im Grenzbereich in geradezu kunstwissenschaftliche Definitionsnöte, was denn nun noch hell genug ist, um als weiß zu gelten bzw. was noch nicht dunkel genug ist, um als "colored" durchzugehen.

Das ist doch alles Unsinn und wird nach zigtausendjähriger Durchmischung immer unsinniger.  Menschen sind Menschen. ABER: Was jeweils als Affront empfunden wird, entscheidet doch immer noch derjenige, der ihn empfindet _und warum_.
Ohne Sklaverei- und Kolonialgeschichte wäre es anzunehmenderweise auch dunkelhäutigen Menschen gänzlich wurscht, wenn es einem Weißbrot wie mir einfiele, mich dunkel anzumalen. Mich stört es ja auch nicht, wenn sich Dunkelhäutige hell anmalen - allerdings wurden meine Vorfahren auch nicht von Dunkelhäutigen unterdrückt, was bis heute Nachwirkungen hätte.
Da wäre ich dann womöglich auch ein wenig angepiept, wenn sich ein (ehemaliger) selbsternannter dunkelhäutiger Herrenmensch aus Jux und Tollerei als "Blanco" verkleiden würde.

Was Herr Thierse gemacht hat, war im Grunde, in maximal eloquenter Weise zu erklären, dass sich Betroffene doch mal nicht so haben mögen und doch allmählich mal alle Fünfe gerade sein lassen könnten.
Zum Vergleich: Würde er dasselbe hinsichtlich der Verantwortung gegenüber den Befindlichkeiten jüdischstämmiger Menschen sagen, wäre der Luzifer los. Und mit was? Mit Recht!


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt hier eine stillschweigende Übereinkunft unter den richtigen Soldaten, Sparanus nicht wegen seiner Disposition aufzuziehen.


Ich wär mal ganz leise wenn ich nichts besseres als 7,62 hätte um mich gegen dem was von oben kommt zu schützen^^


Mahoy schrieb:


> allerdings wurden meine Vorfahren auch nicht von Dunkelhäutigen unterdrückt, was bis heute Nachwirkungen hätte.


Sicher? 
In Nordafrika hat man so einige Europäer als Sklaven gehalten und das in der Neuzeit.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was Herr Thierse gemacht hat, war im Grunde, in maximal eloquenter Weise zu erklären, dass sich Betroffene doch mal nicht so haben mögen und doch allmählich mal alle Fünfe gerade sein lassen könnten.


Eben! Und deswegen braucht man sich auch nicht weiter darüber echauffieren.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wär mal ganz leise wenn ich nichts besseres als 7,62 hätte um mich gegen dem was von oben kommt zu schützen^^
> 
> Sicher?
> In Nordafrika hat man so einige Europäer als Sklaven gehalten und das in der Neuzeit.


Man geht nach neueren Schätzungen von mehreren Hunderttausend aus, aber das fehlt meistens so im Geschichtsverständnis. Und im Grunde macht China heute nichts anderes als sehr aktiv Kolonialpolitik in Afrika zu betreiben, halt nur mit den Möglichkeiten des 21 Jahrhunderts und nicht des 19 Jahrhunderts, deshalb ist es eben nicht offensichtlich. Es gibt aber bereits eine Reihe afrikanischer Staaten, die können keine politische Entscheidung mehr treffen, außer sie rufen vorher in Peking an und lassen sich das absegnen, genauso wie die Lohnstruktur in diesen Ländern von China diktiert wird.


----------



## Mahoy (5. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sicher?
> In Nordafrika hat man so einige Europäer als Sklaven gehalten und das in der Neuzeit.


Das waren allerdings diejenigen, die auch Afrikaner als Sklaven gehalten haben.
Davon, dass die Stämme, die Opfer von systematischen Sklavenjagden und -handel wurden, europäische Sklaven gehalten hätten, wäre mir neu.



RyzA schrieb:


> Eben! Und deswegen braucht man sich auch nicht weiter darüber echauffieren.


Eben doch. Nur weil Herr Thierse sich deutlich gewählter ausdrücken kann als der gemeine Stammtisch-Relativierer (Und sich womöglich auch Gedanken gemacht hat, die vielleicht nur unzureichend rübergerbacht werden ...) wird es ja nicht besser.
Um genau zu sein, wird es sogar schlimmer, eben weil nun Etliche aus dem unteren Intelligenzsegment (Darunter auch solche, die Thierse und Parteigenossen sonst eher zum Teufel wünschen ...) eifrig nicken und denken: "Ja, wenn der das sagt, dann übertrieben es die N3ger, Emanzen und Transen wohl wirklich mit ihren Befindlichkeiten; die sollen sich mal nicht so haben!"

Grundsätzlich stimme ich dem Punkt zu, dass sie die Debatte unnötig und kontraproduktiv verschärft hat, aber Herr Thierse legt sich tendenziös fest, wer denn jetzt zurückstecken müsse, damit es wieder friedlicher zugeht - nämlich diejenigen, die in den fraglichen Punkten schon immer zurückstecken mussten.
Und das kann's ja wohl nicht sein.



KumpelBitcoinblase schrieb:


> Dann komm mal in den Ruhrpott! Die Zigeuner nennen sich untereinander selbst "Zigani". Quatsch hier nicht so einen Käse.


1.) Auf welcher repräsentativen Beobachtung basiert deine Einschätzung des Sprachgebrauchs? Wie viele Personen eindeutig festgestellter Ethnie haben das gegenüber welchen anderen Personen eindeutig festgestellter Ethnie in welchem Kontext verwendet?

2.) Die Eigenbezeichnung "Zigani" hat nicht dieselbe Bedeutung und Assoziationen wie das deutsche "Zigeuner", welches historisch mit Abwertung verbunden ist.

3.) Die mehrheitlich in Ungarn beheimateten Cigány sind nur ein Teil der keineswegs homogenen Sinti- und Roma-Gemeinschaft.

4.) Ich habe auch gehört, wie sich Leute im Ruhrpott und anderswo untereinander als "alter Wichs3r" bezeichnet haben. Daraus müsste ich - deiner Logik folgend - zwingend schließen, dass ich dich ebenfalls so bezeichnen darf. Ist das zutreffend? 



KumpelBitcoinblase schrieb:


> Ja, richtig. Und deswegen erzählen dir auch irgendwelche Anzugträger in den Medien oder irgendwelche politisch korrekten YT-Kanäle die von FUNK finanziert werden wie du diese und jene Minderheit zu nennen hast. Macht Sinn


Ah, daher weht der Leibwind ...


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das waren allerdings diejenigen, die auch Afrikaner als Sklaven gehalten haben.


Das ist korrekt.
Wir wollen allerdings festhalten, dass es Teil der afrikanischen Gesellschaft war die Kriegsgefangenen als Sklaven zu verkaufen. Durch die Europäer hat sich die Lage halt verschlimmert.

Wir Europäer brauchen uns jetzt aber gar nicht überlegen fühlen, die Antiken Großmächte Europas haben das ja schließlich auch gemacht. In Südeuropa dürften also eine erhebliche Menge Menschen mit Wurzeln aus Mitteleuropa leben..


Aber das ist für mich eine nervige, akademische Diskussion, aber sie betrifft die ganze Gesellschaft vom Doktor bis zur Behindertenwerkstatt. Wir müssen diese Diskussion also auf einem Niveau führen das jeder versteht
und da hilft es gar nicht weiter wenn eine Expertenkommission ankommt und meint, dass
der Begriff "Migrationshintergrund" der grad eben erst den Begriff "Ausländer" für unsere Mitbürger verdrängt hat
wieder als diskriminierend zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sicher?
> In Nordafrika hat man so einige Europäer als Sklaven gehalten und das in der Neuzeit.


Welche Neuzeit und hast Du Belege dafür? Ich weiß nur, dass die weißen Franzosen in den 60er in Algerien Massenvergewaltigungen und Massenmorde angerichtet haben, zur Belustigung haben sie es auf Foto sogar festgehalten. Ähnlich wie die US-Army im Irak vor ein paar Jahren.


KumpelBitcoinblase schrieb:


> Dann komm mal in den Ruhrpott! Die Zigeuner nennen sich untereinander selbst "Zigani". Quatsch hier nicht so einen Käse.


Minderheiten dürfen sich untereinander nennen wie sie wollen, heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass Du es darfst. Wenn Du mir nicht glauben möchtest, komm gerne mal in meine Gegend und nenn als Deutscher Türken oder Araber Kanake... 


KumpelBitcoinblase schrieb:


> Ja, richtig. Und deswegen erzählen dir auch irgendwelche Anzugträger in den Medien oder irgendwelche politisch korrekten YT-Kanäle die von FUNK finanziert werden wie du diese und jene Minderheit zu nennen hast. Macht Sinn


Ok, dann klär uns bitte mal hier auf, wie Minderheiten genannt werden sollen > Account-Sperrung incoming in 3...2...1


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was Herr Thierse gemacht hat, war im Grunde, in maximal eloquenter Weise zu erklären, dass sich Betroffene doch mal nicht so haben mögen und doch allmählich mal alle Fünfe gerade sein lassen könnten.
> *Zum Vergleich: Würde er dasselbe hinsichtlich der Verantwortung gegenüber den Befindlichkeiten jüdischstämmiger Menschen sagen, wäre der Luzifer los. Und mit was? Mit Recht!*


Lieber Mahoy, das ist so nicht wirklich richtig, eine ähnliche  Diskussion wurde von Martin Walser 1998 losgetreten, jedenfalls vergleichbar. wenn auch auf anderen Ebenen, weil das Verbrechen davor auch ein anderes war.
Insoweit kann man das schon vergleichen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> *Grundsätzlich stimme ich dem Punkt zu, dass sie die Debatte unnötig und kontraproduktiv verschärft hat,* aber Herr Thierse legt sich tendenziös fest, wer denn jetzt zurückstecken müsse, damit es wieder friedlicher zugeht - nämlich diejenigen, die in den fraglichen Punkten schon immer zurückstecken mussten.


Es gibt immer noch eine Mehrheitsgesellschaft, und ob es angebracht ist, seine Befindlichkeiten mit maximaler Lautstärke und Agressivität in die Mehrheitsgesellschaft zu tragen, darf halt bezweifelt werden.
Ich halte wie Thierse ein gegenseitiges Abrüsten für angebracht, da das Thema ja schon seit einiger Zeit, schön populistisch und zur Spaltung der Gesellschaft von Rechts aufgearbeitet wird.
Ob es weiterhin sinnvoll ist, den Prinzipienreiter zu spielen, halte ich für höchst fraglich.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Welche Neuzeit und hast Du Belege dafür? Ich weiß nur, dass die weißen Franzosen in den 60er in Algerien Massenvergewaltigungen und Massenmorde angerichtet haben, zur Belustigung haben sie es auf Foto sogar festgehalten. Ähnlich wie die US-Army im Irak vor ein paar Jahren.







__





						Barbaresken-Korsaren – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Mediterraner Sklavenhandel – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber das ist für mich eine nervige, akademische Diskussion,


Gestern abend war sie dir noch auf Boulevardniveau. Was denn jetzt?


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Welche Neuzeit und hast Du Belege dafür?











						Barbareskenstaat – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






Ja---sin schrieb:


> Gestern abend war sie dir noch auf Boulevardniveau. Was denn jetzt?


Lies das nochmal


----------



## Mahoy (5. März 2021)

KumpelBitcoinblase schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Umfrage gemacht. Dabei ist herausgekommen, dass du ein Besserwisser bist.


Reagierst du immer sofort mit Beleidigungen, wenn man deine Behauptungen auf ihren Faktengehalt abklopft,  oder darf ich mir etwas darauf einbilden? 



KumpelBitcoinblase schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich die gleiche Logik, wie Schwarze die sich untereinander als N***** bezeichnen.


Du bist wirklich ein Schnellmerker und wirst es noch weit bringen.

Darum geht es doch gerade: Wenn ich in meinem Umfeld jemanden kumpelhaft-ironisch mit Schimpfwörtern bedenke, wird das nicht so bewertet, als wenn es von einem Außenstehenden kommt und anzunehmenderweise auch nicht kumpelhaft gemeint ist. Und falls doch, wäre es anmaßend, denn der Kumpel-Status wird nicht einseitig erklärt.



KumpelBitcoinblase schrieb:


> Das spielt jetzt argumentativ eine Rolle, weil?


Wenn sich Sachsen als Sachsen bezeichnen, nennen sich Hessen nicht auch Sachsen, obwohl beide zur großen Gruppe der Deutschen zählen. Das sollte sogar dir einleuchten.



KumpelBitcoinblase schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass Leute im Internet ein großes Maul haben. Deiner Logik folgend, kann ich wohl auch daraus schließen, dass ich dich so nennen darf?


Wenn _alle_ Leute im Internet ein großes Maul hätten (analog zu deinem "Alle Roma und Sinti nennen sich selbst Zigeuner ...") dürftest du das. Wenn es hingegen nur Einige sind, sieht die Sache hier wie dort schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt immer noch eine Mehrheitsgesellschaft, und ob es angebracht ist, seine Befindlichkeiten mit maximaler Lautstärke und Agressivität in die Mehrheitsgesellschaft zu tragen, darf halt bezweifelt werden.


"Befindlichkeiten" ?! Es gab unzählige Anschläge von Rechten in den letzten Jahren, bei welchem junge Menschen unnötig sterben mussten, nur weil sie nicht ins Schema von rechtsextremistischen, weißen Deutschen passten. Hanau ist vor kurzem ein Jahr her. Moscheen werden überall im Lande mit Schweineköpfen besudelt, angezündet und mit Steinen beschmissen. Ich glaube langsam, dass viele hier einfach in ihrer Komfortzone verweilen und meinen hier gehe es nur um Begrifflichkeiten. Dabei fängt Gewalt mit der Sprache an...


KumpelBitcoinblase schrieb:


> Ich diskriminiere keine Menschen aufgrund ihrer Herkunft. Wer das tut, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Fragen wir mal anders herum, findest du es in Ordnung, wenn man Deutsche, Kartoffeln oder Alman nennt?


Sorry, du verstehst glaube ich nicht die Tragweite von Rassismus. Als Alman und Kartoffel, wirst du tendenziell immer noch besser benotet in Schulen,  wirst eher eingeladen zu Bewerbungsgesprächen und bekommst auch viel eher eine Wohnung in den Bezirken, in denen du als Deutscher gerne leben möchtest. Also nein, es ist niemals das Gleiche.


KumpelBitcoinblase schrieb:


> Ich habe unter anderem türkische und arabische Freunde und manchmal nenne ich sie aus Spaß Kanacke. Und nun? Denkst du da hat jemals einer mit der Wimper gezuckt?


Ja, hab auch gehört, dass manche Weiße in ihrem schwarzen Freundeskreis das N-Wort nutzen dürfen. Wäre aber eine gewaltige Fehleinschätzung, dass erwähnte Gruppen einverstanden damit sind, dass sowas plötzlich gesamtgesellschaftlich wieder salonfähig wird. Plot-Twist: Das sage ich Dir als Nicht-Deutscher.
Edit: Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eben doch. Nur weil Herr Thierse sich deutlich gewählter ausdrücken kann als der gemeine Stammtisch-Relativierer (Und sich womöglich auch Gedanken gemacht hat, die vielleicht nur unzureichend rübergerbacht werden ...) wird es ja nicht besser.
> Um genau zu sein, wird es sogar schlimmer, eben weil nun Etliche aus dem unteren Intelligenzsegment (Darunter auch solche, die Thierse und Parteigenossen sonst eher zum Teufel wünschen ...) eifrig nicken und denken: "Ja, wenn der das sagt, dann übertrieben es die N3ger, Emanzen und Transen wohl wirklich mit ihren Befindlichkeiten; die sollen sich mal nicht so haben!"
> 
> Grundsätzlich stimme ich dem Punkt zu, dass sie die Debatte unnötig und kontraproduktiv verschärft hat, aber Herr Thierse legt sich tendenziös fest, wer denn jetzt zurückstecken müsse, damit es wieder friedlicher zugeht - nämlich diejenigen, die in den fraglichen Punkten schon immer zurückstecken mussten.
> Und das kann's ja wohl nicht sein.


Ich finde den Wirbel der davon gemacht wird überzogen und lächerlich. Sorry.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> "Befindlichkeiten" ?! Es gab unzählige Anschläge von Rechten in den letzten Jahren, bei welchem junge Menschen unnötig sterben mussten, nur weil sie nicht ins Schema von rechtsextremistischen, weißen Deutschen passten. Hanau ist vor kurzem ein Jahr her. Moscheen werden überall im Lande mit Schweineköpfen besudelt, angezündet und mit Steinen beschmissen. Ich glaube langsam, dass viele hier einfach in ihrer Komfortzone verweilen und meinen hier gehe es nur um Begrifflichkeiten. Dabei fängt Gewalt mit der Sprache an...


Sag mal geht es noch?
Willst du dich jetzt echt auf dieses Niveau begeben?

Also Herr Thierse und die Mehrheitsgesellschaft ist garantiert nicht die AfD oder Empfänger von AfD Thesen, die bedienen ihr eigenes Klientel


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich halte wie Thierse ein gegenseitiges Abrüsten für angebracht, da das Thema ja schon seit einiger Zeit, schön populistisch und zur Spaltung der Gesellschaft von Rechts aufgearbeitet wird.


Hier geht es um die normale demokratische Mehrheitsgesellschaft wo es ein breites Spektrum von links der Mitte bis rechts der Mitte (CDU/CSU) gibt. Und wenn man als Minderheit eine FAZ Journalistin Gender Rassistin nennt, greift man garantiert keine AfD Klientel an, sondern Teile der "normalen" Mehrheitsgesellschaft, genauso verhält sich das mit Herrn Thierse und Frau Gesine Schwan.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Sorry, du verstehst glaube ich nicht die Tragweite von Rassismus. Als Alman und Kartoffel, wirst du tendenziell immer noch besser benotet in Schulen, wirst eher eingeladen zu Bewerbungsgesprächen und bekommst auch viel eher eine Wohnung in den Bezirken, in denen du als Deutscher gerne leben möchtest. Also nein, es ist niemals das Gleiche.


So etwas änderst du aber nur über Jahrzehnte, denn es gibt bereits Gesetze (Antisdiskriminierungs Gesetz)  dafür, nur ändern wird sich erst etwas, wenn es die Einstellung von 80-90% ist. Und daran kann keine Regierung völlig egal welcher Coleur grundlegend etwas beschleunigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sag mal geht es noch?
> Willst du dich jetzt echt auf dieses Niveau begeben?


Nein, eigentlich nicht, aber bei Rassismus von Befindlichkeiten zu sprechen, halte ich für äußerst unsensibel.


Don-71 schrieb:


> So etwas änderst du aber nur über Jahrzehnte, denn es gibt bereits Gesetze (Antisdiskriminierungs Gesetz)  dafür, nur ändern wird sich erst etwas, wenn es die Einstellung von 80-90% ist. Und daran kann keine Regierung völlig egal welcher Coleur grundlegend etwas beschleunigen.


Stimmt, nur rassistische Handlungen als okay zu empfinden, wie ein Herr Thierse, verlangsamt sogar eine Entwicklung, falls wir überhaupt von einer Entwicklung sprechen können, da ich subjektiv eher wahrnehme, dass Rassismus wieder stark salonfähig geworden ist.


----------



## hoffgang (6. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur rassistische Handlungen als okay zu empfinden, wie ein Herr Thierse, verlangsamt sogar eine Entwicklung, falls wir überhaupt von einer Entwicklung sprechen können, da ich subjektiv eher wahrnehme, dass Rassismus wieder stark salonfähig geworden ist.



Jup. Der weiße privilegierte Mann, der erklärt warum eine rassistische Handlung gar nicht so schlimm sein soll ist ein erneutes fatales Signal an alle Betroffenen dass ihre Belange mal wieder weder gehört noch beachtet wurden.


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Rassismus *wieder* stark salonfähig geworden ist.


Bitte was? Dein Ernst?
Von wegen, es ist erheblich weniger geworden nur das was es gab ist sichtbarer geworden dank sozialen Netzwerken.


----------



## Mahoy (6. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bitte was? Dein Ernst?
> Von wegen, es ist erheblich weniger geworden nur das was es gab ist sichtbarer geworden dank sozialen Netzwerken.


Dann könnte man aber auch sagen, dass das, was nur _scheinbar_ weniger geworden war, durch die vermeintliche Anonymität sozialer Netzwerke wieder zum Vorschein gekommen ist, aber davor im Stillen weiter gehegt und gepflegt wurde.


----------



## Don-71 (6. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann könnte man aber auch sagen, dass das, was nur _scheinbar_ weniger geworden war, durch die vermeintliche Anonymität sozialer Netzwerke wieder zum Vorschein gekommen ist, aber davor im Stillen weiter gehegt und gepflegt wurde.


Natürlich gab es schon immer einen Bodensatz, ich erinnere an DVU, Republikaner und co, und die brennenden Asylbewerberheime in Rostock, Solingen etc..
Ich bin auch der Meinung das es nicht nur die Anonymität sozialer Netzwerke ist, sondern das in direkter Verbindung mit der AfD steht, die dem Ganzen eine öffentliche Stimme gibt und dafür gesorgt hat, das sich die Leute wieder aus der Deckung wagen.
Wenn man aber mal resümiert wie wir in der Bundesrepublik gestartet sind und wie es 1991-1995 so im Osten mit der "Skinnhead" Szene aussah, sind wir sehr weit gekommen. Zieht man noch die restlichen europäischen Staaten als Vergleich hinzu, muss ich da Sparanus absolut recht geben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bitte was? Dein Ernst?
> Von wegen, es ist erheblich weniger geworden nur das was es gab ist sichtbarer geworden dank sozialen Netzwerken.


Der Verfassungsschutz berichtet von enormer Zunahme rechtsextremer Gewalt. AfD verbreitet ihr rassistisches Gift seit Jahren in allen ihnen zur Verfügung stehenden Kanälen. Mein subjektiver Eindruck speist sich aus der Entwicklung der letzten Jahre. Moscheen brauchten vor kurzem noch Polizeischutz. Was für ein Armutszeugnis für ein Land, in dem vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine religiöse Minderheit fast vernichtet wurde...









						Rechtsextremismus als größte Bedrohung: „Das ist eine Schande für unser Land“
					

Der Verfassungsschutzbericht zeigt beunruhigende Entwicklungen. Rechte, Linke, Salafisten – die Zahl der Extremisten steigt, ihre Gewaltbereitschaft wächst.




					m.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## hoffgang (6. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber mal resümiert wie wir in der Bundesrepublik gestartet sind und wie es 1991-1995 so im Osten mit der "Skinnhead" Szene aussah, sind wir sehr weit gekommen. Zieht man noch die restlichen europäischen Staaten als Vergleich hinzu, muss ich da Sparanus absolut recht geben.


Mutige Aussage nachdem wir 2020 gleich mehrere rassistisch motivierte Terroranschläge in diesem Land hatten.


----------



## Don-71 (6. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der Verfassungsschutz berichtet von enormer Zunahme rechtsextremer Gewalt. AfD verbreitet ihr rassistisches Gift seit Jahren in allen ihnen zur Verfügung stehenden Kanälen. Mein subjektiver Eindruck speist sich aus der Entwicklung der letzten Jahre. Moscheen brauchten vor kurzem noch Polizeischutz. Was für ein Armutszeugnis für ein Land, in dem vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine religiöse Minderheit fast vernichtet wurde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nenne mir doch mal bitte das Armutszeugnis, das der Staat dazu beigetragen hat?!
Niemand kann Leuten in den Kopf schauen oder wie sie ihre Meinungen von Generation zu Generation weitergeben.
Deutschland hat *im Vergleich zu allen anderen Ländern*, seine Geschichte sehr gründlich aufgearbeitet und die Erkenntnisse fließen seit mind 50-60 Jahren in die Schulausbildung. Übrigens wird diese Aufarbeitung von der absoluten Mehrzahl der Länder auf der Welt eher positiv zur Kenntnis genonnen, dazu kommt der ehebliche Imagegewinn, den Deutschland zu verzeichnen hat. Waren wir in den 70er und 80er Jahren in der untersten Rubrik als Reiseziel für (junge) Leute aus aller Welt und komplett stereotyp mit Vorurteilen behaftet, hat sich das *komplett gewandelt. *Deutschland hat mehrmals die BBC Umfrage zum beliebtesten Land der Welt gewonnen und gilt mittlerweile als absolut Weltoffen und Reiseziel Nr1., man schaue sich die Entwicklung in Berlin an!

Wenn das hier alles ein Armutszeugnis ist, was ist es dann in Frankreich (Le Penn über 30%), Italien, Österreich, Schweiz, Niederlande, GB, Dänemark, Polen, Ungarn, Schweden, Finnland, soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der Verfassungsschutz berichtet von enormer Zunahme rechtsextremer Gewalt.


Nun diese Gewalt ist aber nicht salonfähig. 
Die Personen die da sind, sind extremer geworden, aber es werden nicht mehr. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn das hier alles ein Armutszeugnis ist, was ist es dann in Frankreich (Le Penn über 30%), Italien, Österreich, Schweiz, Niederlande, GB, Dänemark, Polen, Ungarn, Schweden, Finnland, soll ich weitermachen?


Deutschlands hang zum Perfektionismus halt. 

Ich finde Deutschlands Umgang mit Migration zum Beispiel auch ziemlich falsch, aber du hast natürlich Recht, dass andere europäische Staaten es deutlich schlechter machen. Aber ist das unser Anspruch?


----------



## Don-71 (6. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun diese Gewalt ist aber nicht salonfähig.
> Die Personen die da sind, sind extremer geworden, aber es werden nicht mehr.
> 
> Deutschlands hang zum Perfektionismus halt.
> ...


Nein ist es nicht und natürlich war die Migrationspolitik bis ins Jahr 2000, also 40 Jahre falsch und eher unterirdisch, trotzdem muss man doch mal die Gesammtlage sehen und im Auge behalten und auch wie es in anderen Staaten um uns herum aussieht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde den Wirbel der davon gemacht wird überzogen und lächerlich. Sorry.


Die größte Ironie daran, dass Thierse einen rassistischen Straßennamen verteidigt, ist die Tatsache, dass der neue Straßenname *Anton Wilhelm Amo *lauten wird. Herr Amo war ein afro-deutscher Philosoph, der sich gegen Rassismus einsetzte, in einer Zeit als Menschen wie er mit dem M-Wort beschimpft wurden.


----------



## hoffgang (7. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht und natürlich war die Migrationspolitik bis ins Jahr 2000, also 40 Jahre falsch und eher unterirdisch, trotzdem muss man doch mal die Gesammtlage sehen und im Auge behalten und auch wie es in anderen Staaten um uns herum aussieht.


Mal überlegen, welche anderen Staaten haben den Verfassungsschutzpräsidenten abgesägt weil er so offensichtlich auf dem Rechten Auge blind war, dass es selbst für diese Behörde zuviel wurde.
Wer hatte denn alles eine nationalsozialistische Terrororganisation im Land die Bundesweit Morde und Sprengstoffanschläge verübt hat?

Ich bin mir wirklich nicht sicher ob WIR uns auf unseren "Erfolgen" seit Rostock Lichtenhagen ausruhen sollten, oder das gar als Aushängeschild präsentieren wollen...

Aber Immerhin, eine BBC Umfrage mehrfach gewonnen, am besten wir hängen den Preis in Heiko Maaßens Privatbüro.


----------



## Don-71 (7. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Mal überlegen, welche anderen Staaten haben den Verfassungsschutzpräsidenten abgesägt weil er so offensichtlich auf dem Rechten Auge blind war, dass es selbst für diese Behörde zuviel wurde.
> Wer hatte denn alles eine nationalsozialistische Terrororganisation im Land die Bundesweit Morde und Sprengstoffanschläge verübt hat?
> 
> Ich bin mir wirklich nicht sicher ob WIR uns auf unseren "Erfolgen" seit Rostock Lichtenhagen ausruhen sollten, oder das gar als Aushängeschild präsentieren wollen...
> ...


Du bist in deinem Eifer und deiner Blindheit nicht ernst zu nehmen.
Hier kannst du dich schlau machen über die einzelnen Länder und die Terroranschläge.




__





						Liste von Terroranschlägen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Außerdem sage ich dir jetzt ein letztes mal, sonst knallt es zwischen uns beiden, aufzuhören mir Worte in den Mund zu legen oder meine Aussagen wild bis zur Lüge zu interpretieren!
Neben der NSU gab es in Deutschland erst auffällig viele rechte Anschläge seit 2015 und seit die AfD ihren Dreck verbreitet, davor hatten und haben wir immer noch auch andere Probleme, die mal mindestens genauso ins Gewicht fallen. Was ich zu Hans-Georg Maaßen zu sagen hatte, kann hier jeder im Forum nachlesen.
Ansonsten bist du jetzt auf Ignore, meine Zeit ist mir zu schade, mich die ganze Zeit mit ideologischer Verblendung und wilden Interpretationen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. März 2021)

Jeder Terroranschlag ist einer zuviel...


----------



## Sparanus (7. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Mal überlegen, welche anderen Staaten haben den Verfassungsschutzpräsidenten abgesägt weil er so offensichtlich auf dem Rechten Auge blind war, dass es selbst für diese Behörde zuviel wurde.


Na CSU am Steuer Abenteuer 

Nein im Ernst, in Ungarn und Polen hätte man so nen Kerl eher befördert und ob GB und Frankreich besser reagiert hätten will ich trotzdem mal bezweifeln. 

Don ging es nicht um einen Vergleich mit anderen Staaten nicht als Vergleich mit dem Idealfall. Letzteren sollten wir aber anstreben.


----------



## hoffgang (7. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist in deinem Eifer und deiner Blindheit nicht ernst zu nehmen.
> Hier kannst du dich schlau machen über die einzelnen Länder und die Terroranschläge.


Don, wenn wir über Rassismus in Deutschland sprechen und wir denken nicht natürlich zuerst an den NSU, an die rassistisch motivierten Anschläge von München, Hanau & Halle - weil wir als Weiße, Biodeutsche Almans nicht primär betroffen sind, dann ist das ein absolutes Warnzeichen. 

Nuja, mein Gott Halle, wollte halt ne Synagoge stürmen, da halte ich mich ja eh nicht auf.
Nuja, Hanau, die Nachnamen kann ich mir eh nicht mehr merken.

Es ist zynisch anzuführen, wir hätten doch einen BBC Beliebtheitspreis gewonnen wenn wir grade dem Jahrestag eines rassistischen Terroranschlags gedenken. Und dann eine Vergleichsliste anzuführen a la "aber woanders gibts mehr Terror" und dann nicht mal zu raffen, dass in 2020 der rechtsextreme Terroranschlag mit den meisten Opfern bei uns stattgefunden hat (mehr Tote als ALLE anderen rechtextrem motivierten Terroranschläge 2020 weltweit zusammen...) - all das ist kein Nicht Wissen. Das ist nichts davon wissen wollen.

Aber, setz mich nur auf Ignore wenn du mit unbequemen Wahrheiten nicht umgehen kannst.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2021)

Rücktritt im Bund, weiter in Berlin - Giffey mit gewagtem Manöver

Die sollte sich lieber ganz aus der Politik verabschieden. Jetzt will sie Bürgermeisterin von Berlin werden.
Die SPD ist dort aktuell in den Umfragen im Tief. Und mir ihr als Kandidatin wird sie wahrscheinlich noch mehr sinken.
Ich hatte vorher viel von ihr gehalten aber scheinbar hat sie beschissen bei ihren Doktortitel. Sowas finde ich nicht ok.
So etwas fördert nicht gerade Vertrauen. Auch wenn sie ihren Titel von sich aus nicht mehr führt. Das Verfahren ist ja noch nicht abgeschlossen. Schade sie war mir eigentlich immer symphatisch.


----------



## Andrej (19. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Rücktritt im Bund, weiter in Berlin - Giffey mit gewagtem Manöver
> 
> Die sollte sich lieber ganz aus der Politik verabschieden. Jetzt will sie Bürgermeisterin von Berlin werden.
> Die SPD ist dort aktuell in den Umfragen im Tief. Und mir ihr als Kandidatin wird sie wahrscheinlich noch mehr sinken.
> ...


Nicht schön, aber auch nicht schlimm! Für Deutschland und den deutschen Steuerzahler gab es keinen Schäden! Ich frage mich was die alle mit ihrem Doktortitel haben?! Wenn du siehst, dass es nicht deins ist, dann lass es doch. 

Und mit dem Scholz hat sich die SPD auch keinen Gefallen getan. Ihn zu wählen "Naja", solange er nicht die 50 Millionen von seinen Freunden zurückbeschafft.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Nicht schön, aber auch nicht schlimm! Für Deutschland und den deutschen Steuerzahler gab es keinen Schäden! Ich frage mich was die alle mit ihrem Doktortitel haben?! Wenn du siehst, dass es nicht deins ist, dann lass es doch.


Es ist halt Betrug. Normalerweise gilt ja auch die Unschuldsvermutung. Aber da sie freiwillig auf ihren Doktortitel verzichtet, kann ja nur bedeuten, dass da was dran ist.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was die alle mit ihrem Doktortitel haben?!


In der Wissenschaft unverzichtbar, Als Politiker Status.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> In der Wissenschaft unverzichtbar, Als Politiker Status.


Oder auch wie bei anderen Leuten nur die Dokumentation, dass es Betrüger sind.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Oder auch wie bei anderen Leuten nur die Dokumentation, dass es Betrüger sind.


Die allermeisten haben ihren Doktorgrad rechtmäßig erworben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die allermeisten haben ihren Doktorgrad rechtmäßig erworben.


Ja, aber es gibt immer weider Betrüger und es ist wunderschön anzusehen, wenn die dann vorgeführt werden.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja, aber es gibt immer weider Betrüger und es ist wunderschön anzusehen, wenn die dann vorgeführt werden.


Ich frage mich aber, wer denn die Dissertation prüft? Gibt es Mängel oder wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß bei den Quellen angegeben, müsste das doch auffallen.
Ich hab da den Eindruck, dass eine Dissertation schlicht durchgewunken wird.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber, wer denn die Dissertation prüft? Gibt es Mängel oder wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß bei den Quellen angegeben, müsste das doch auffallen.
> Ich hab da den Eindruck, dass eine Dissertation schlicht durchgewunken wird.


Wie willst du alles prüfen?
Bei Guttenberg hat er mehrere Artikel einer FAZ Gastautorin, als seine eigene gedankliche Leistung präsentiert, weil er nicht zitiert hat und noch schlimmer teilweise wirklich einfach abgeschrieben hat. Wenn du als prüfender Prof diese Artikel nicht kennst und auch nicht die Autorin, wie sollst du es merken?
Es gibt garantiert Fächer, da geht es einfacher zu schummeln oder da ist es schwerer.
In Jura z.B. fast unmöglich, da ein fast "abgeschlossener Kosmos", wo man auf die einschlägige Lektüre/Literatur angewiesen ist, weil nichts von "Außen" fachspezifisches beigetragen wird und jeder Prof, kennt die einschlägige Literatur. Bei Naturwissenschaften dürfte das ähnlich sein, Mathe, Maschinenbau, wüßte ich auch nicht wie...

Bei internationaler Politik/Beziehungen (Gutenberg) oder wie bei Giffey, Europas Weg zum Bürger, dürfte man wesentlich mehr Quellen, als ein abgeschlossenen Kosmos wie z.B. in Jura oder Geschichtswissenschaften (Quellenfunde etc.) haben, insoweit kann man sich hier auch die allgemeine Presse/Fachpresse zu eigen machen und dann wird das für kontrollierende Profs. ziemlich unmöglich alles zu erkennen, bzgl. Zitate und eigene gedankliche Leistung.

Insoweit ist das was DJ Kupisse von sich gibt auch ziemlich haltlos, da schummeln eher bei wesenlich weniger Fächern wirklich möglich ist.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei internationaler Politik/Beziehungen (Gutenberg) oder wie bei Giffey, Europas Weg zum Bürger, dürfte man wesentlich mehr Quellen, als ein abgeschlossenen Kosmos wie z.B. in Jura oder Geschichtswissenschaften (Quellenfunde etc.) haben, insoweit kann man sich hier auch die allgemeine Presse/Fachpresse zu eigen machen und dann wird das für kontrollierende Profs. ziemlich unmöglich alles zu erkenen, bzgl. Zitate und eigene gedankliche Leistung.
> 
> Insoweit ist das was DJ Kupisse von sich gibt auch ziemlich haltlos, da schummeln eher bei wesenlich weniger Fächern wirklich möglich ist.


Naja, einen Verdacht muß es ja geben sonst würde man nicht die Vorwürfe erheben.
Ob die jetzt wahr sind oder nicht kann man als Ausstehender nicht beurteilen.
Aber das Verhalten von Frau Giffey spricht schon dafür.
Ich würde jedenfalls nicht freiwillig auf meinen Titel verzichten bis mir das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, einen Verdacht muß es ja geben sonst würde man nicht die Vorwürfe erheben.
> Ob die jetzt wahr sind oder nicht kann man als Ausstehender nicht beurteilen.
> Aber das Verhalten von Frau Giffey spricht schon dafür.
> Ich würde jedenfalls nicht freiwillig auf meinen Titel verzichten bis mir das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde.


Das war gar nicht mein Thema.
MeinThema ist eher die Behauptung, Promotionen werden einfach durchgewunken.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das war garnicht mein Thema.
> MeinThema ist eher die Behauptung, Promotionen werden einfach durchgewunken.


Doch. Du hattest behauptet das es kaum jemand überprüfen kann.


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2021)

Es ändert ja nichts an ihrer Kompetenz als Politikerin.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ändert ja nichts an ihrer Kompetenz als Politikerin.


Vollkommen richtig, denn mir sind da bisher keine Kompetenzen aufgefallen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ändert ja nichts an ihrer Kompetenz als Politikerin.


Sorry,
wenn/falls sie betrogen hat, ändert das rein gar nichts mehr, an ihrem nicht mehr vorhandenen Leumund, genauso wie bei Guttenberg.
Das ist keine Lapalie!
Wenn du in ein Geschäft gehst und da hängt ein Meisterbrief, dann verlässt man sich darauf, wie bei allen Zertifikaten.
Außerdem bringt es auch Monetär etwas, ein Meister verdient auch mehr als ein Geselle, insoweit ist es auch dort Betrug.
Mal ganz abgesehen neben dem Betrug, ist es auch ein Hohn gegeüber allen ehrlichen Doktorranden, die sich dafür around 1 Jahr ihres Lebens abstrampeln müssen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Doch. Du hattest behauptet das es kaum jemand überprüfen kann.


Nein, ich habe behauptet, das ein einzelner Prof oder sein 2-3 Mann Team, das *in einigen Fächern* kaum kontrollieren können. Wenn sich damit mehrere hundert Menschen über das Internet beschäftigen, ist die Chance um Welten größer, falsche Zitierungen, Plagiate oder abschreiben etc zu erkennen und zu finden.
Dazu kommt, das die Promozionsarbeit in z.B. Politik/internationalen Beziehungen von Max Mustermann oder Hein Müller, die in 2 oder 3 Ausgaben in ein paar Bibliotheken in Deutschland stehen, so gut wie überhaupt miemanden interessieren, von bekannten Politikern wie Guttenberg oder Giffey schon wesentlich mehr.

Edit.
Nur mal als Beispiel, die Doktorarbeit von Helmut Kohl stand mit zwei Büchlein in der Uni Bibliothek Heidelberg (ich glaube nur dort), weil er dort auch promoviert hat (ich habe da auch mal studiert). Ich glaube da haben nur sehr sehr wenig Leute mal darüber geschaut und von Prüfung außerhalb seines Profs glaube ich auch nicht wirklich. Hält man sich das *analoge* Zeitalter bis Anfang der 2000er Jahre vor Augen, war nämlich auf "Fehler", falsche Zitierungen und Plagiate prüfen eine heiden Arbeit, die mehrere Wochen reine Bibliotheks oder Archiv Arbeit war, denn es gab nichts Online und im Internet.
Also hätte man alle zitierten Bücher und andere Quellen in Bibliotheken und Archiven sichten müssen und Nicht Zitate oder Plagiate wären ein reiner Zufallsfund, weil es gab eben kein Internet und Google.
Hätte Helmut Kohl einen Spiegel Artikel aus den Fünfziger Jahren nicht zitiert und die Gedanken des Autors als Eigenleistung "verkauft", wäre die Chance wie ein sechser im Lotto, dass das auffallen würde.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ändert ja nichts an ihrer Kompetenz als Politikerin.


Das erzähl' jetzt mal denjenigen, die sich für ihren Doktortitel wirklich den Arsch aufreißen mussten. 
Die halten Plagiarismus mit Sicherheit auch nur für eine Lappalie.^^


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das erzähl' jetzt mal denjenigen, die sich für ihren Doktortitel wirklich den Arsch aufreißen mussten.
> Die halten Plagiarismus mit Sicherheit auch nur für eine Lappalie.^^


 Für eine Politikerin ist es wichtig eine richtige Vision für die Gesellschaft zu haben als einen akademischen Grad. Der freiwillige Verzicht auf den Titel ist ein Zeichen der Solidarität mit den Arbeiter*innen in der Gesellschaft. Meinen Respekt hat sie damit verdient.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Für eine Politikerin ist es wichtig eine richtige Vision für die Gesellschaft zu haben als einen akademischen Grad. Der freiwillige Verzicht auf den Titel ist ein Zeichen der Solidarität mit den Arbeiter*innen in der Gesellschaft. Meinen Respekt hat sie damit verdient.


Was für ein Bullshit. Sie will damit einfach nur, dass der Schaden, der für sie entsteht, geringer wird.


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2021)

Wichtiger ist das gute Wahlprogramm









						Wahlprogramm SPD: Die Pläne für Steuern, Digitalisierung und Mobilität
					

Im Zuge der bevorstehenden Bundestagswahl am 26. September 2021 möchten wir dir die Parteiprogramme vorstellen. Heute im Fokus: Das Wahlprogramm der SPD.




					www.basicthinking.de
				




Ehegattensplitting abschaffen, Spitzensteuersatz erhöhen, Tempolimit - alles richtig so!


----------



## JePe (20. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> wenn/falls sie betrogen hat(...)



Genau - falls. Eigentlich macht das den Rest des Textes in weiten Teilen ueberfluessig. Denn _anstaendig_ - auch vom messerwetzenden politischen Gegner - waere hier, die zweite Entscheidung der FU abzuwarten. Stattdessen hat die NSAfD mit einer Anfrage an den Berliner Senat im Maerz 2020 diese Leiche wiederbelebt und laufen auf der Zielgeraden zur Bundestagswahl nun alle im Windschatten hinterher. Wenn es klappt, ist die SPD beschaedigt; wenn es nicht klappt, ist sie es auch.

Der Aerger mit Standards ist uebrigens, dass man ihnen im Zweifel auch selbst gerecht werden muss, wenn man glaubhaft ihre Einhaltung verlangt. Und da hat Eure Truppe mit Klein Philipp und zuletzt den Maskendeals keine gute Figur gemacht. Muesste ich mich entscheiden, ob ich das oder eine qualitativ ungenuegende Doktorarbeit schlimmer finde - ich braeuchte nicht lange zu ueberlegen. Klein Philipp wurde uebrigens von der CDU in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern mit ueber 90 Prozent zum Spitzenkandidaten fuer die Bundestagswahl gewaehlt.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2021)

JePe schrieb:


> Genau - falls. Eigentlich macht das den Rest des Textes in weiten Teilen ueberfluessig. Denn _anstaendig_ - auch vom messerwetzenden politischen Gegner - waere hier, die zweite Entscheidung der FU abzuwarten. Stattdessen hat die NSAfD mit einer Anfrage an den Berliner Senat im Maerz 2020 diese Leiche wiederbelebt und laufen auf der Zielgeraden zur Bundestagswahl nun alle im Windschatten hinterher. Wenn es klappt, ist die SPD beschaedigt; wenn es nicht klappt, ist sie es auch.
> 
> *Der Aerger mit Standards ist uebrigens, dass man ihnen im Zweifel auch selbst gerecht werden muss, wenn man glaubhaft ihre Einhaltung verlangt. Und da hat Eure Truppe mit Klein Philipp und zuletzt den Maskendeals keine gute Figur gemacht. Muesste ich mich entscheiden, ob ich das oder eine qualitativ ungenuegende Doktorarbeit schlimmer finde *- ich braeuchte nicht lange zu ueberlegen. Klein Philipp wurde uebrigens von der CDU in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern mit ueber 90 Prozent zum Spitzenkandidaten fuer die Bundestagswahl gewaehlt.


Was soll der Schwachsinn?
Ich habe Guttenberg genauso erwehnt und es geht nicht um die Qualität einer oder "der Doktorarbeiten", sondern um akademischen Betrug! Falls du den Unterschied nicht kennst, mache dich schlau!


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Für eine Politikerin ist es wichtig eine richtige Vision für die Gesellschaft zu haben als einen akademischen Grad. Der freiwillige Verzicht auf den Titel ist ein Zeichen der Solidarität mit den Arbeiter*innen in der Gesellschaft. Meinen Respekt hat sie damit verdient.


Öhm, sorry, aber was sagt das denn über den akademischen Grad aus, wenn man trotz - mutmaßlichem - Beschiss ein öffentliches, politsches Amt bekleiden darf? Politiker sind Personen der öffentlichen Wahrnemung und erfüllen zudem als Vertreter des wählenden Volkes eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion. So einer kann sich derartige Leichen im Keller nicht erlauben, daher war der Rücktritt auch aboslut richtig, wie schon bei Schavan, Guttenberg und co.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, sorry, aber was sagt das denn über den akademischen Grad aus, wenn man trotz - mutmaßlichem - Beschiss ein öffentliches, politsches Amt bekleiden darf? Politiker sind Personen der öffentlichen Wahrnemung und erfüllen zudem als Vertreter des wählenden Volkes eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion. So einer kann sich derartige Leichen im Keller nicht erlauben, daher war der Rücktritt auch aboslut richtig, wie schon bei Schavan, Guttenberg und co.


Das ganze ist doch ganz einfach, bewirbst du dich mit falschen "Voraussetzungen" (gefälschte Zeugnisse andere Zertifikate), kannst du sofort fristlos gekündigt werden (auch nach "40 Jahren") und bist unter gewissen Umständen sogar Schadensersatzpflichtig. Das Gesetz ist da recht eindeutig und wie du bereits richtig ausgeführt hast, kommt Politikern noch eine Vorbildfunktion zu, die Ottonormalverbraucher so nicht hat.
Betrug ist Betrug, allerdings sollte man bei Giffey das endgültige Urteil abwarten.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Betrug ist Betrug,


Es hat aber niemanden geschadet.
Betrügst du in deinem Job, fliegst du raus, landest im Knast oder hast richtig dran zu knabbern.
Das gilt bei Politikern nicht. Dazu haben sie schlicht zu gute Kontakte geknüpft.
Anette Schavan geht es gut, Guttenberg geht es besser und andere sind auch gut dabei.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es hat aber niemanden geschadet.
> Betrügst du in deinem Job, fliegst du raus, landest im Knast oder hast richtig dran zu knabbern.
> Das gilt bei Politikern nicht. Dazu haben sie schlicht zu gute Kontakte geknüpft.
> Anette Schavan geht es gut, Guttenberg geht es besser und andere sind auch gut dabei.



Ja, weil sie Politiker sind, und *es für politische Posten, kein Verfahren gibt*, andernfalls müsste der Bundestag, der Landtag oder Stadtrat, für politische Posten so etwas wie "Stellenausschreibungen" mit bestimmten Voraussetzungen erstellen. Dann hättest du eine Handhabe andernfalls eher nicht.
In wie weit du damit durchkommst/ nicht durchkommst, wenn du dich im Urlaub oder deinen Bekannten als "vermeintlicher" Doktor ausgibst und damit auffliegst, läuft ungefähr auf das gleiche hinaus.

Eine verwertbare Straftat kommt erst dann zustande, wenn du dir auf grund des "vermeintlichen"Titel etwas bewusst erschleichst.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2021)

Die Doktorarbeit und damit auch der Titel ist offiziell der Nachweis der Fähigkeit forschen zu können. Ergo ist er notwendig um als Forscher zu arbeiten oder um potentielle Forscher auszubilden (=Professur). Dass er woanders als Titel missbraucht wird ist imo ein Unfall den es sowieso zu beheben gilt.
Wer will z.B. dass der Hausarzt an einem forscht? Niemand! Eben weil der Titel aber quasi nötig ist um ernst genommen zu werden will ihn jeder Mediziner und das Ergebnis aktuell ist die totale Entwertung des Medizin Doktors.

Das Thema Doktortitel für Politiker schlägt genau in die selbe Kerbe. Wenn man sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden würde dass ein "ausgebildeter x-Forscher" einen guten Politiker macht gäbe es auch nicht das ganze Gemauschel um an die Titel zu kommen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Doktorarbeit und damit auch der Titel ist offiziell der Nachweis der Fähigkeit forschen zu können. Ergo ist er notwendig um als Forscher zu arbeiten oder um potentielle Forscher auszubilden (=Professur). Dass er woanders als Titel missbraucht wird ist imo ein Unfall den es sowieso zu beheben gilt.
> Wer will z.B. dass der Hausarzt an einem forscht? Niemand! Eben weil der Titel aber quasi nötig ist um ernst genommen zu werden will ihn jeder Mediziner und das Ergebnis aktuell ist die totale Entwertung des Medizin Doktors.
> 
> Das Thema Doktortitel für Politiker schlägt genau in die selbe Kerbe. Wenn man sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden würde dass ein "ausgebildeter x-Forscher" einen guten Politiker macht gäbe es auch nicht das ganze Gemauschel um an die Titel zu kommen.


Na ja,
du hast zum großen Teil recht, aber es gibt durchaus auch Posten in der Wirtschaft, die das als Voraussetzungen haben wollen und es auch mit einem höheren Gehalt honorieren.
In Jura z.B verdienst du als angestellter Anwalt in einer Großkanzlei wesentlich mehr mit Promotion als ohne.
Also so ganz ohne ist das nicht, es erzeugt ja auch Reputation für Unternehmen in der Außenwirkung.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In Jura z.B verdienst du als angestellter Anwalt in einer Großkanzlei wesentlich mehr mit Promotion als ohne.
> Also so ganz ohne ist das nicht, es erzeugt ja auch Reputation für Unternehmen in der Außenwirkung.


Ja, Punkt eins kommt wegen Punkt zwei.
Aber Punkt zwei ist basierend auf Unwissenheit der Kunden.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2021)

Naja, ich finde ja nicht schlimm wenn jemand keinen Doktor hat. Und muß man ja auch nicht haben um als Politiker zu arbeiten. Es geht mir nur um den Betrug selber. Und in so einer Vorbildfunktion ist der Rücktritt dann die einzige logische Konsequenz. Und nochmal: wenn es nicht stimmen würde, dann würde sie nicht freiwillig auf ihren Titel verzichten.

Anderes Extrembeispiel: Kevin Kühnert. Hat meines Wissens alles abgebrochen es aber trotzdem weit geschafft. Ich halte ihn für sehr gebildet und als Politiker geeignet. Er steht auch dazu und ist kein Hochstapler.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2021)

Dass Griffey wegen Betrug zurück treten muss ist für mich selbstverständlich, da muss man gar nicht drüber diskutieren.
Aber dass diverse Menschen meinen einen Doktor zu brauchen weil der Titel so komisch bewertet wird ist halt ein Thema was mir an diversen Ecken auf die Nerven geht.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass Griffey wegen Betrug zurück treten muss ist für mich selbstverständlich, da muss man gar nicht drüber diskutieren.
> Aber dass diverse Menschen meinen einen Doktor zu brauchen weil der Titel so komisch bewertet wird ist halt ein Thema was mir an diversen Ecken auf die Nerven geht.


Es ist teilweise ein Statussymbol und teilweise von der Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft forciert.
Man schaue sich Österreich vor 30-40 Jahren an (ich weiss nicht ob es teilweise heute immer noch so ist), da wurde die Ehefrau eines z.B. Doktors, Professors, Oberstudierat, mit Frau Professorin, Frau Doktor oder Frau Studienrat teilweise angesprochen und vorgestellt, obwohl ihre einzige Leistung darin lag, sich den "richtigen" Mann auszusuchen und von sich zu "überzeugen".
Gott sei Dank ist das hier wohl eher nie so gewesen, aber die Reputation und das Statussymbol sind auch hier durchaus gegeben.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2021)

Die "Frau Doktor" gab es auch hier mal. In Österreich wurde mein Vater aber auch mal im Urlaub durchgängig mit Herr Dipl. Ing. angesprochen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Edit.
> Nur mal als Beispiel, die Doktorarbeit von Helmut Kohl stand mit zwei Büchlein in der Uni Bibliothek Heidelberg (ich glaube nur dort), weil er dort auch promoviert hat (ich habe da auch mal studiert). Ich glaube da haben nur sehr sehr wenig Leute mal darüber geschaut und von Prüfung außerhalb seines Profs glaube ich auch nicht wirklich. Hält man sich das *analoge* Zeitalter bis Anfang der 2000er Jahre vor Augen, war nämlich auf "Fehler", falsche Zitierungen und Plagiate prüfen eine heiden Arbeit, die mehrere Wochen reine Bibliotheks oder Archiv Arbeit war, denn es gab nichts Online und im Internet.



Giffeys Arbeit ist von 2010...
Davon abgesehen stellt sich die Frage, wie beliebige Zeitungsartikel einen maßgeblichen Beitrag zu einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit leisten können? Keiner der auf die Fresse geflogenen Politiker hat Ärger bekommen, weil die Quellenangaben zu den Untersuchungsobjekten falsch waren, sondern weil sie Argumentationen übernommen haben. Da sollte man sich vielleicht mal fragen, welche herausragende Doktorwürde diese Dissertationen überhaupt nachweisen? Ich habe noch von keinem Dr. phys. gehört, der einen P.M.-Artikel eingereicht hat.




RyzA schrieb:


> Anderes Extrembeispiel: Kevin Kühnert. Hat meines Wissens alles abgebrochen es aber trotzdem weit geschafft. Ich halte ihn für sehr gebildet und als Politiker geeignet. Er steht auch dazu und ist kein Hochstapler.



Weit geschafft? Der ist in der SPD . Und selbst da bleiben ihm hochrangige Ämter verwehrt.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber dass diverse Menschen meinen einen Doktor zu brauchen weil der Titel so komisch bewertet wird ist halt ein Thema was mir an diversen Ecken auf die Nerven geht.



Ich weiß von einem Dr. biol. der in den 90ern zur Bahn in die IT gegangen ist und vom Vorgesetzten angewiesen wurde, alle externe Korrespondenz mit "Dr. ..." zu unterschreiben  .


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weit geschafft? Der ist in der SPD . Und selbst da bleiben ihm hochrangige Ämter verwehrt.


Was soll das denn heissen? "Der ist in der SPD"?  
Und nur mal zur Info: Stellvertretender Parteivorsitzender ist das zweit bzw dritthöchste Amt nach dem gestellten Kanzler (kandidaten). Eventuell sogar das zweithöchste wenn der Vorsitzende gleichzeitig auch Kanzler (kandidat) ist.
Meistens ist das auch so.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Giffeys Arbeit ist von 2010...
> Davon abgesehen stellt sich die Frage, wie beliebige Zeitungsartikel einen maßgeblichen Beitrag zu einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit leisten können? Keiner der auf die Fresse geflogenen Politiker hat Ärger bekommen, weil die Quellenangaben zu den Untersuchungsobjekten falsch waren, sondern weil sie Argumentationen übernommen haben. Da sollte man sich vielleicht mal fragen, welche herausragende Doktorwürde diese Dissertationen überhaupt nachweisen? Ich habe noch von keinem Dr. phys. gehört, der einen P.M.-Artikel eingereicht hat.


Also es ist nachgewiesen, das Guttenberg die Argumentationslinie der FAZ Gastautorin übernommen hat (mehrere Artikel), sie nicht zitiert hat und teilweise sogar wörtlich abgeschrieben hat. Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, gibt es nun mal Fächer wo das eher möglich ist, sich so zu bedienen. Das ging im politischen Bereich eigentlich schon immer, nur seit Anfang der 2000er Jahre befinden sich halt immer mehr Artikel im Netz gespeichert und auch Doktorarbeiten, sind online abrufbar.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Anderes Extrembeispiel: Kevin Kühnert. Hat meines Wissens alles abgebrochen es aber trotzdem weit geschafft. Ich halte ihn für sehr gebildet und als Politiker geeignet. Er steht auch dazu und ist kein Hochstapler.


Was hat er denn bisher so vorzuweisen?
Ich meine jetzt abgesehen von einem abgebrochenen Studium und eins, das er gerade ruhen lässt?   
Ich wusste nicht mal, dass man ein Studium ruhen lassen kann. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heissen? "Der ist in der SPD"?
> Und nur mal zur Info: Stellvertretender Parteivorsitzender ist das zweit bzw dritthöchste Amt nach dem gestellten Kanzler (kandidaten). Eventuell sogar das zweithöchste wenn der Vorsitzende gleichzeitig auch Kanzler (kandidat) ist.
> Meistens ist das auch so.


Na ja, stellvertretende Vorsitzende gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer. 
Interessant wird es dann, wenn Scholz im Herbst klar verliert, die SPD weiter abschmiert und die beiden Vorsitzenden selbst merken, dass sie überflüssig sind.
Vielleicht greift er dann nach der Macht.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat er denn bisher so vorzuweisen?
> Ich meine jetzt abgesehen von einem abgebrochenen Studium und eins, das er gerade ruhen lässt?
> Ich wusste nicht mal, dass man ein Studium ruhen lassen kann.


Das meine ich ja. Er hat trotzdem einen hohen Bildungsstand und ist für solche Ämter scheinbar gewachsen.
Es wird nur auf Abschlüsse und Qualifizierungen geschaut.
Aber Quereinsteiger und Autodidakten sollten auch eine Chance bekommen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, stellvertretende Vorsitzende gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer.


Eigentlich nur soviele wie die Anzahl der Parteien.  


Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant wird es dann, wenn Scholz im Herbst klar verliert, die SPD weiter abschmiert und die beiden Vorsitzenden selbst merken, dass sie überflüssig sind.
> Vielleicht greift er dann nach der Macht.


Kevin übernimmt dann den Laden.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja. Er hat trotzdem einen hohen Bildungsstand und ist für solche Ämter scheinbar gewachsen.


Bildung kann man mit lesen erreichen. Man muss halt das richtige lesen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es wird nur auf Abschlüsse und Qualifizierungen geschaut.


Das ist leider so in Deutschland.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Quereinsteiger und Autodidakten sollten auch eine Chance bekommen.


Aber bitte nicht bei Lehrer*innen. Das ist in den letzten Jahren echt schlimm geworden. Man merkt, dass im Bildungswesen Geld bis zum Erbrechen gespart wird.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja. Er hat trotzdem einen hohen Bildungsstand und ist für solche Ämter scheinbar gewachsen.
> Es wird nur auf Abschlüsse und Qualifizierungen geschaut.
> *Aber Quereinsteiger und Autodidakten sollten auch eine Chance bekommen.*


Bekommen sie, bekommen sie, siehe den guten Joschka Fischer.
Ob Kühnert auch nur annähernd dieses Kaliber hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber der gute Joschka hat ohne wirklichen Schulabschluss und Ausbildung, "nur" mit einem Taxischein bewaffnet, es zum Außenminister gebracht.



> In der frühen Jugendzeit war Fischer Ministrant in seiner katholischen Heimatkirchengemeinde Oeffingen. Noch vor Beendigung der Untersekunda (10. Klasse) verließ er 1965 das Gottlieb-Daimler-Gymnasium in Stuttgart-Bad Cannstatt ohne Abschluss und begann in Fellbach eine Lehre als Fotograf, die er 1966 abbrach.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also es ist nachgewiesen, das Guttenberg die Argumentationslinie der FAZ Gastautorin übernommen hat (mehrere Artikel), sie nicht zitiert hat und teilweise sogar wörtlich abgeschrieben hat. Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, gibt es nun mal Fächer wo das eher möglich ist, sich so zu bedienen. Das ging im politischen Bereich eigentlich schon immer, nur seit Anfang der 2000er Jahre befinden sich halt immer mehr Artikel im Netz gespeichert und auch Doktorarbeiten, sind online abrufbar.


Ich denke @ruyven_macaran wollte darauf hinaus, dass ein Artikel welcher sich an jemand fachfremden richtet und aus einer Tageszeitung stammt in den meisten Fächern garnicht dazu geeignet ist eine Doktorarbeit zu fälschen weil das Niveau drei Stufen zu tief liegt.
Man stelle sich den Physiker vor der den Artikel aus dem Spektrum der Wissenschaft übernimmt, oder ich hätte meine Masterarbeit aus der CT kopiert etc. pp.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht mal, dass man ein Studium ruhen lassen kann.



Der Unterschied zwischen "abgebrochen" und "ruhend" ist im wesentlichen "ich habe später vor, nochmal weiterzumachen". Ggf. ist man auch noch eingeschrieben. Weiß nicht, wie es heute bei dem Bachelorkram aussieht, aber eigentlich gab es in Deutschland noch nie einen Zwang, irgendwas in seinem Studium zu machen. Wer einen Abschluss will, muss halt am Ende die dafür nötigen Scheine vorlegen und eine Abschlussarbeit erstellen, aber das war es auch. Wie und wann du an die Leistungsnachweise kommt, bleibt dir überlassen und wenn ein paar Jahre lang kein neuer dazu kommt, weil du nicht mehr Sichtweite der Uni gehst, ist das auch okay. Daher explodieren die Semesterzahen ja ab einer gewissen Grenze oft auch: Wer es nicht innerhalb der Regelstudienzeit bis maximal ein Jahr drüber, kriegt kein Bafög mehr und wenig später meist auch die Eltern keinen Bock mehr, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass man gleich aufgibt. Viele versuchen es dann mit Arbeit+Studium, wobei erstere schnell soviel Zeit einnimmt, wenn sie den gesamten Lebensunterhalt finanzieren soll, dass sich der Abschluss nicht um 1-2, sondern um 10-20 weitere Semester hinauszögert. Ich kannte auch mal eine Stufe weiter einen, der hat mit um die 50 seine Dissertation beendet, die er mal nach dem (normal langen) Studium angefangen hatte - kam halt Arbeit dazwischen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, wie es heute bei dem Bachelorkram aussieht, aber eigentlich gab es in Deutschland noch nie einen Zwang, irgendwas in seinem Studium zu machen.


Dort ist es zum Teil extrem Anders. Zum einen gibt es jetzt z.T. Kurse mit Anwesenheitspflicht und zum Anderen auch Exmatrikulation wenn man gar keine Prüfungen ablegt.
Letzteres kommt aber afaik weniger aus den Reformen als aus dem Effekt dass sich für irgendwas einzuschreiben vielerorts die billigste Möglichkeit war eine Busfahrkarte zu bekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2021)

Sitzscheine waren außerhalb der Naturwissenschaften auch früher schon weit verbreitet. Die Nummer mit der Zwangsexmatrikulation kannte ich dagegen bislang nicht. Finde ich auch merkwürdig: Zumindest bei mir waren zweimal Semestergebühren + Semesterticket immer teurer, als eine normale Jahreskarte. Und das man zusätzlich günstiger in der Mensa essen, etc. kann, ist für nicht-Studenten ja wenig hilfreich.


----------



## JePe (26. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was soll der Schwachsinn?
> Ich habe Guttenberg genauso erwehnt und es geht nicht um die Qualität einer oder "der Doktorarbeiten", sondern um akademischen Betrug! Falls du den Unterschied nicht kennst, mache dich schlau!



Gegenfrage: was soll dieser Ton?

Und Nein, ich mache mich gewiss nicht "schlau". Wenn *Du* Betrug unterstellst, bist *Du* beweisbelastet. Kannst *Du* diesen Beweis nicht erbringen, dann erfuellst *Du* Deine eigenen Anforderungen nicht, die Du an Andere stellst.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sitzscheine waren außerhalb der Naturwissenschaften auch früher schon weit verbreitet. Die Nummer mit der Zwangsexmatrikulation kannte ich dagegen bislang nicht. Finde ich auch merkwürdig: Zumindest bei mir waren zweimal Semestergebühren + Semesterticket immer teurer, als eine normale Jahreskarte. Und das man zusätzlich günstiger in der Mensa essen, etc. kann, ist für nicht-Studenten ja wenig hilfreich.


Der Semesterbeitrag kostet in NRW im Schnitt 240€ (zu meiner Zeit sogar unter 200€) ein "Schönes JahrTicket NRW" kostet 256€ pro Monat. Lohnt sich also locker weil sich die Kosten sechsteln.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Lohnt sich also locker weil sich die Kosten sechsteln.


Zum Vergleich kannst du je nach Status aber auch das YoungTicketPlus für 80€ im Monat nehmen. Gilt auch für ganz NRW.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich kannst du je nach Status aber auch das YoungTicketPlus für 80€ im Monat nehmen. Gilt auch für ganz NRW.


Dann halbieren sich die Kosten "nur" wenn man sich stattdessen einschreibt.
Lohnt also immer noch.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Lohnt also immer noch.


Preislich schon, kennen halt das rechtliche Risiko nicht das man hat wenn man sich ein Ticket "erschleicht"


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Preislich schon, kennen halt das rechtliche Risiko nicht das man hat wenn man sich ein Ticket "erschleicht"


Es ist nicht illegal sich irgendwo einzuschreiben und es ist auch nicht illegal von den Vorlesungen weg zu bleiben.
Also ausser dass man bei den erwähnten darauf angepassten Studiengängen früher oder später wieder raus fliegt ist die "Mitgliedschaft" bis dahin afaik vollkommen legal.

Die Frage die man stellen kann und sollte ist eher warum sich das (so extrem) lohnen kann. Heißt das etwa dass der VRR auch deutlich günstigere Tickets anbieten könnte?


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juni 2021)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Ziemlich eindeutig das Ganze und eher kein Kavaliersdelikt!


> Die FU Berlin hat der SPD-Politikerin ihren Doktortitel entzogen. Sie habe diesen durch "Täuschung über die Eigenständigkeit ihrer wissenschaftlichen Leistung" erworben.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

War für die Bevölkerung jedenfalls billiger als die Union dieses Jahr 
Aber eigentlich wähle ich lieber jemanden mit einer ehrlich gemachten Ausbildung als mit einem 
betrogenen Doktor. Das traurige ist, dass sich in der akademischen Welt scheinbar einige Menschen 
ihren Doktor unrechtmäßig erschleichen.
Funfact: Guckt mal was ihr Mann angestellt hat^^




Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Frage die man stellen kann und sollte ist eher warum sich das (so extrem) lohnen kann. Heißt das etwa dass der VRR auch deutlich günstigere Tickets anbieten könnte?


Sorry hatte vor Tagen ganz vergessen zu antworten.
Ja das sind halt erhebliche Zuschüsse die es da gibt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Doktor in Geisteswissenschaft.
Ich will mir nicht ausmalen, wie viele Doktortitel in dem Bereich erschlichen sind.
In der Naturwissenschaft ist bescheißen deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Doktor in Geisteswissenschaft.
> Ich will mir nicht ausmalen, wie viele Doktortitel in dem Bereich erschlichen sind.
> In der Naturwissenschaft ist bescheißen deutlich schwieriger.


Ein wenig schwieriger, aber nicht deutlich. Auch in den MINT-Fächern sind die allermeisten Doktorarbeiten lediglich Zusammenfassungen bestehender Erkenntnisse und basieren auch Recherche, nicht auf Forschung. Da wird genauso blafaselt, was das Zeug hält und plagiert, was nicht bei drei auf dem Baum ist.

Es fällt nur seltener auf, weil die Leute, die das machen, weniger häufig im Rampenlicht stehen. Die gehen selten in die Politik und arbeiten, sofern sie keine leitende - quasi politische - Position einnehmen und/oder prominent forschen,  stillvergnügt an unspektakulärer Stelle bis zur Rente und kein Aas interessiert sich dafür, was sie für ihren Doktortitel verzapft haben.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein wenig schwieriger, aber nicht deutlich. Auch in den MINT-Fächern sind die allermeisten Doktorarbeiten lediglich Zusammenfassungen bestehender Erkenntnisse und basieren auch Recherche, nicht auf Forschung. *Da wird genauso blafaselt, was das Zeug hält und plagiert, was nicht bei drei auf dem Baum ist.*


Hast du dafür Beweise?
NAtürlich sind 99% aller Doktorarbeiten Zusammenfassungen bestehender Erkenntnisse, wichtig dabei ist aber wissenschaftlich korrekt zu arbeiten und eben richtig zu zitieren.
Wenn du also hier die Behauptung aufstellst, das ist bei der Mehrzahl aller Doktorarbeiten nicht der Fall, dann bringe gefälligst Belege.
Bei so etwas flippe ich echt aus, als wenn alle Doktorranden betrügen würden und nicht korrekt zitieren!


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei so etwas flippe ich echt aus, als wenn alle Doktorranden betrügen würden und nicht korrekt zitieren!


Er setzt das ganze ins Verhältnis zu anderen Wissenschaften und münzt das nicht auf alle Doktoranden.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du dafür Beweise?


Selbstverständlich. Allerdings fühle ich mich gegenüber jemanden, die mich unmotiviert anpflaumt, eher nicht sonderlich motiviert für umfassende Beweisführungen. Ersatzweise kannst du nachlesen, warum - um einmal nur bei bundesdeutschen Politikern zu bleiben - beispielsweise die Doktorarbeit von Ursula von der Leyen beanstandet wurde. Oder die von Jürgen Goldschmidt, die von Helge Braun ...




Don-71 schrieb:


> NAtürlich sind 99% aller Doktorarbeiten Zusammenfassungen bestehender Erkenntnisse, wichtig dabei ist aber wissenschaftlich korrekt zu arbeiten und eben richtig zu zitieren.
> Wenn du also hier die Behauptung aufstellst, das ist bei der Mehrzahl aller Doktorarbeiten nicht der Fall, dann bringe gefälligst Belege.


Dann solltest du vielleicht erst einmal belegen, wo ich das behauptet haben soll. Darüber, wie häufig insgesamt plagiert wird, habe ich nämlich keinerlei Ausage getroffen. Es ging, wie aus meinen Beitrag als auch aus dem Gesprächsverlauf klar hervorgeht, ausschließlich um den Vergleich von natur- und geisteswissenschaftlichen Fächern und das letztere nicht auf magische Weise vor unsauberem Arbeiten oder vorsätzlicher Aneignung geschützt sind.

Ich schrieb ferner, dass in naturwissenschaftlichen Fächern aus genau den selben Gründen _genauso_ blafaselt werden kann wie in geisteswissenschaftlichen. Und zwar deshalb, weil sich Methodik einen Scheißdreck darum schert, was für ein Thema behandelt wird. Entweder genügt die Arbeit der Sorgpfaltspflicht oder eben nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei so etwas flippe ich echt aus, als wenn alle Doktorranden betrügen würden und nicht korrekt zitieren!


Ich flippe zwar nicht aus (Zumindest bin ich nicht sofort auf 180, nachdem ich etwas nur halb erfasst habe  ...), aber ich bin es auch leid, ständig die Unterstellung zu hören, Plagiate wären eine Domäne der Geisteswissenschaften. Ich habe für meine Magisterarbeit nicht weniger gründlich arbeiten müssen als für meine Diplomarbeit und will weder das Eine gegenüber dem Anderen noch pauschal beides abgewertet sehen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> aber ich bin es auch leid, ständig die Unterstellung zu hören, Plagiate wären eine Domäne der Geisteswissenschaften.


Gibt es denn eine Studie darüber, wo mehr Plagiate entdeckt werden?


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich flippe zwar nicht aus (Zumindest bin ich nicht sofort auf 180, nachdem ich etwas nur halb erfasst habe  ...), aber ich bin es auch leid, ständig die Unterstellung zu hören, Plagiate wären eine Domäne der Geisteswissenschaften. Ich habe für meine Magisterarbeit nicht weniger gründlich arbeiten müssen als für meine Diplomarbeit und will weder das Eine gegenüber dem Anderen noch pauschal beides abgewertet sehen.


Auch dieses ewige Gebashe auf BWL´er ist genauso nervig.

Topic: Olaf Scholz war gestern Abend noch zu Gast bei Markus Lanz. Der ist sehr selbstbewußt und meint nicht nur das er Kanzler werden könnte, sondern das er Kanzler wird. Da hat Markus Lanz ihn gefragt ob da nicht etwas Größenwahn mit im Spiel ist.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Was wäre die Alternative? Als Kanzlerkandidat sagen "ich werd's eh nicht" bring ihn ja auch nicht weiter.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Er könnte sagen das er Kanzler werden will und nicht das er´s wird. Das ist nämlich in Anbetracht der Umfragen und letzten Landtags-Wahlergebnisse der SPD sehr realitätsfern. Auch wenn Olaf Scholz in Einzelumfragen und seinen Wahlkreis wohl immer relativ gut abschneidet.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er könnte sagen das er Kanzler werden will


Was soll er denn sonst sagen?
Die SPD hätte angesichts der Umfragewerte keinen Kanzlerkandidaten aufstellen sollen?


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll er denn sonst sagen?
> Die SPD hätte angesichts der Umfragewerte keinen Kanzlerkandidaten aufstellen sollen?


Nochmal: es geht darum das er gesagt hat er "*wird*" Kanzler.
Das ist etwas anderes als wenn man sagt, dass man Kanzler werden *will*.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nochmal: es geht darum das er gesagt hat er "*wird*" Kanzler.


Ja, das sagt er. Was soll er denn sonst sagen?
Du gehst mit dem Ziel raus zu gewinnen. Wenn er damit nicht raus geht, braucht er erst nicht anzutreten. 
Die Grünen gehen auch an den Start um das Kanzleramt.
Niemand geht raus und sagt, dass man unter Laschet ein paar Ministerien haben will.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das sagt er. Was soll er denn sonst sagen?
> Du gehst mit dem Ziel raus zu gewinnen. Wenn er damit nicht raus geht, braucht er erst nicht anzutreten.
> Die Grünen gehen auch an den Start um das Kanzleramt.
> Niemand geht raus und sagt, dass man unter Laschet ein paar Ministerien haben will.


Ich glaube du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Bzw ignorierst es. Noch deutlicher als weiter oben kann ich es nicht machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nochmal: es geht darum das er gesagt hat er "*wird*" Kanzler.
> Das ist etwas anderes als wenn man sagt, dass man Kanzler werden *will*.


Das erinnert mich an diese typische Vorstellungsgespräch-Anekdote: 

Personalleitung: Wo sehen Sie sich in 5 Jahren?
Bewerber: An Ihren Platz...


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine Studie darüber, wo mehr Plagiate entdeckt werden?


Speziell zu Plagiaten ist mir keine bekannt, jedoch gibt es etliche Abhandlungen zu Fehlern und Betrug  in der Wissenschaft.

Ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit: In den Geisteswissenschaften überwiegen naturgemäß die unklare Quellenlage und/oder die Fälschung von (Text-) Quellen. In den Naturwissenschaften kommen noch verstärkt fehlerhafte Analysen oder Fälschungen einer größeren Zahl / Auswahl körperlicher Untersuchungsgegenstände sowie unsaubere Analysen oder frei erfundene Analysemethoden hinzu.

Sprich, es gibt meines Wissen in keinen Fachbereich mehr Inkompetenz oder böse Absichten als in anderen, jedoch in manchen mehr Möglichkeiten für Fehler und Fälschungen.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2021)

Wobei es bei den Geisteswissenschaften halt auch immer die Gefahr gibt, dass mehrere Autoren Ähnliches verfasst haben, man einen Quelle aber gar nicht kennt. Viele Dinge sind da ja wirklich tot zitiert.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei es bei den Geisteswissenschaften halt auch immer die Gefahr gibt, dass mehrere Autoren Ähnliches verfasst haben, man einen Quelle aber gar nicht kennt. Viele Dinge sind da ja wirklich tot zitiert.


Die klassische Tacit-Knowlegde-Falle: Als Geisteswissenschaftler benötigt man für die Forschung i.d.R. lediglich geteilten Zugang zum Forschungsgegenstand. Als Naturwissenschaftler braucht man oftmals exklusiven Zugang bzw. dieser wird beschränkt, weil das Ergebnis wirtschaftlich verwertet werden soll (mit Grundlagenforschung als Ausnahme).

Geisteswissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse werden publiziert und sind dann zwar einerseits für Plagitoren verfügbar, aber andererseits hat man damit seinen Anspruch gesichert, falls jemand unabhängig auf dasselbe kommt. Erkenntnisse zurückzuhalten bringt keinen Nutzen, sondern der Wert entsteht ja erst durch die Publikation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2021)

Wobei es nicht gerade für die betreuenden Wissenschaftler spricht, wenn man auf ihrem Fachgebiet eine durchaus zugängliche und in ihrer Qualität wissenschaftlich wertvolle Arbeit plagiarisieren kann, ohne dass sie es merken. Das bedeutet schließlich, dass sie selbst etwas verpasst haben oder die Betreuung von Nachwuchswissenschaftlern als etwas sehen, dass nach 2-3 Jahren 5 Sekunden Unterschrift wert ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wird nur auf Abschlüsse und Qualifizierungen geschaut.



Was sehr wenig bis garkeine Aussagekraft hat, wie die Spannweite der Intelligenz ziemlich weit auseinander liegen kann bei trotz gleicher Qualifikation etc. ist immer wieder zu beobachten. Unser Bildungsystem gehört auf den Müllhaufen, da geht es in erster Linie darum wer besser Befehle ausführt.


----------

